# Knitting Tea Party 25 July '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 26 July 13

It is hard to believe the knit-a-palooza that we were all looking forward to is here and gone. But what fun we had and what memories we created. We are looking for a lot more of you next year. I was talking to gwen yesterday and we were toying with the first weekend in October. The weather is usually still nice  warm enough t be outside but think you will want to bring a sweater for the evenings. With gwen and Marianne at the helm again I know we will have another successful and fun knit-a-palooza. I am sure we will be hearing from them before too long with some of the plans. And I am sure they can expect your full cooperation with some of their ideas. Excited yet? I sure am.

As I have reported earlier  this weeks temperatures would have been perfect for the kap  today is a little overcast but the temperature is still 76° - perfect for being outside and still being comfortable. There is very little humidity.

The following recipe is from macheesemo. com. I think it would work well into a ww diet depending on what you used to dip with. Someone screwed up when they gave so many calories to things that taste really good.

Bean and Beet Dip

Yield: Serves 8 as an appetizer 
Ingredients:
3 cups cooked Cannellini beans 
1 large golden beet, roasted, peeled 
2 cloves garlic 
1/2 cup liquid (from beans, stock, or water) 
1 lemon, juice only 
1/4 cup olive oil 
2 tablespoons fresh dill 
2 tablespoons fresh mint 
Pinch of salt and pepper 
1 baguette, sliced and toasted

Directions:

1) If you are using dried beans, soak them overnight in cold water. Then boil them in a large pot with a few bay leaves until they are tender (about an hour). Drain and measure out required amount for recipe.

2) For beet, slice in half and roast at 350 degrees for about an hour until it's very soft. Let the beet cool slightly, peel, and roughly chop.

3) Add beans, beet cubes, garlic, and liquid to a food processor and pulse. Add in lemon juice and oil and continue to pulse until it's smooth. If the mixture is very thick, you might need to add more liquid.
4) Add in herbs and season with salt and pepper.

5) Slice baguette into thin slices and toast for a few minutes in the oven.

Serve dip with toasts and drizzle dip with extra olive oil and sprinkle with extra dill and mint.

For the beet, I recommend hunting down a golden beet. I think most supermarkets carry them these days. You can absolutely use a normal beet but it will really change the color of the dip. Thats not a bad thing necessarily, but just a heads up.

Whatever beet you do use, just chop it in half and roast it, cut side down, in a 350 degree Fahrenheit oven for about an hour. It should be really tender.

Who would have thought of using a beet in a dip? Might be fun to use a regular beet at Christmas time.

My seattle trip is set. 26aug/10sept. the ticket was gifted to me by the friend I will be staying with  evidently he and his partner wanted me definitey to be there. Lol the offer came totally out of the blue  I was both surprised and grateful. The weather should still be pretty nice. Am planning on another yarn crawl with sandy and I keep forgetting the name of the lady that went with us last year. I am forgetful.

It is still summer so I thought a salad might be nice and this one sounds very ww friendly. You could omit the feta to make it dairy free and if you were selective you could also make it gluten free. I rather like the mixture of fresh berries with bacon.

Berry and Bacon Kale Salad with Blackberry Vinaigrette

Ingredients:

Vinaigrette:
1 tablespoon red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon whole grain Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon seedless blackberry jam

Salad:
5 to 6 cups chopped kale, ribs removed and just leaves chopped or cut into shreds)

3 to 5 slices of bacon (depending on your bacon craving), cooked and crumbled

One handful of raspberries or chopped strawberries (about 2/3 cup)

One handful of blackberries or blueberries (about 2/3 cup)

1/3 cup crumbled feta or goat cheese

Directions:

1. Whisk together the vinaigrette ingredients in a small bowl.

2. Place the kale in a large bowl. Drizzle the vinaigrette on top and toss it well. Let the kale marinate in the vinaigrette for about 20 minutes (tossing again once in a while to redistribute the dressing).

3. Add the remaining ingredients, toss again, and serve.

I was just over to heidis  she is in the corn hole bag business. She is part of a childhood cancer group  the leaders daughter died of cancer several years ago after a three year fight. They are having a booth at something that is going on in defiance and are going to sell several corn hole games. I get to fill the bags with two cups corn so heidi can sew them shut. I think we have eighty-some bags to make. I have never played the game and by the time we are done with the bags I may never want to. lol

I hope everyone is rested up from last weekend  we are still talking about it here  the family had such a good time. Gary is going to have quite a rough week next week  he will be working noon to 10:00pm for five days. It is the kind of schedule where one gets nothing done except work and sleep. He is really going to miss playing with the boys. At least it is just for a week.

Later this evening I am going grocery shopping with heidi so will be away from the computer for a couple of hours. Think we will need to stop for ice cream or something to see us through. lol This sounds like it is going to be a major shopping trip. Alexis kept bentley while heidi cleaned a friends house today and was pretty unraveled by the time she got home so guess we will be taking bentley with us which should be fun. Unfortunately he doesnt like to ride in his car seat things which fastens onto the cart but instead prefers being carried. Guess what I will be doing?

Before I close I need to thank everyone for the gifts I received at the knit-a-palooza. I havent said much  I would have been repeating what everyone else was saying. I of course got a beautiful card from Shirley  a bottle of wine and anise mints (and someone moved the card and I cant remember who gave it to me  please identify yourself)  gwen gifted me with many skeins of beautiful sari yarn  need to figure out what I am going to make  I of course got all the goddies from gwen and Marianne and if I forgot anyone I am sorry  I will go through the boxes again to see what I must have missed. Jeanette brought me some lovely eyelast yarn in a true brown and some fingering yarn to match which I am thinging teddy bear. Mary made me the keeper of the elephant picture we had on the white elephant table  it is on a little easel  I must find a place where the cats cant get to it  Im thinking the top of my chest of drawers.

One of the funny things that happened to me at the kal  not of my family want me to knit them anything but scarves and that was just heidi and bailee. All of a sudden alexis found some things in some of the knitting books that were in the yarn exchange room  not all of a sudden I have three or four projects she would like to have me knit. I think it is very funny.

Its time to get this show on the road so will close and get this posted. Almost forget  I wanted to include this.

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 19 July '13" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-186140-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187919-1.html

sam

oops - I see again I have goofed with the date.


----------



## inishowen

Good evening Sam. It sounds like you all had a lovely meeting. The only thing I know about Defiance is the book called "The prize winner of Defiance Ohio" which I enjoyed reading. Have you heard of it? It's been warmer here in Ireland than in florida, now that's saying something!


----------



## TNS

Any chance of being on page one? I am about to retire for the night so just checked the newest topics and this weeks KTP was at the top of the list. 
Sam, I'm surprised you have the energy to look out more recipes to start us off this week after all last weeks frenzied activity. I think those lurking were as excited and involved as those actually there with you. It sounded a most wonderful occasion. Thanks for all the news and many photos, and Skype calls.
I have just been watching the swifts swooping around our line of tall houses hunting insects before they sleep. DH was with me and we shared a few glasses of wine and watched the sky change colour with the sunset. What could be better? It's now dark and my bedtime so I will see you all in the morning. Good night! Lin


----------



## Sandy

Hi Sam, glad to know the dates for your trip to Seattle. I go back to work on Sept. 3rd (yuk!). Can't wait to get together again.

Glenn & I just got back from the beach a few minutes ago so I thought I would check in before playing catch-up. I also have a book that I need to pick up at the library so I think I will go and do that before I forget again.
See you later!


----------



## Patches39

Hi Sam thanks for the salads, and can't believe I changed before page3. LOL LOL


----------



## Pontuf

Hi Sam
Great recipes as expected. Thanks!
Can't believe its almost been a week since we we were Skyping in your bathroom! What a great evening!
Sam how many people were at Knitapaloozq last week including spouses, friends and family? I don't think we ever had a final head count. What great memories!


----------



## Pontuf

Sam glad you made your travel plans for Seattle!


----------



## Cashmeregma

inishowen said:


> Good evening Sam. It sounds like you all had a lovely meeting. The only thing I know about Defiance is the book called "The prize winner of Defiance Ohio" which I enjoyed reading. Have you heard of it? It's been warmer here in Ireland than in florida, now that's saying something!


Nice to see you. Wow, that is hot.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sandy said:


> Hi Sam, glad to know the dates for your trip to Seattle. I go back to work on Sept. 3rd (yuk!). Can't wait to get together again.
> 
> Glenn & I just got back from the beach a few minutes ago so I thought I would check in before playing catch-up. I also have a book that I need to pick up at the library so I think I will go and do that before I forget again.
> See you later!


Any good finds?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Didn't your friend gift you a ticket last year as well? Just goes to show how much they miss you and value your presence. Have a wonderful trip... (Hopefully, I will be in the hospital and through with surgery when you return.)

Love the sound of the Berry and Bacon... I've never eaten kale but that recipe would make me give it a try..... I imagine the 20 minutes of marinating really helps soften the kale... I think of it as being rather tough.


----------



## pammie1234

I think the KAP has worn everyone out! We will find us so no problem. I didn't realize it was even Friday!


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> I think the KAP has worn everyone out! We will find us so no problem. I didn't realize it was even Friday!


Just in case you don't see it, I asked who your pulmonologist was on the last page of last week's... I may be wanting to make a change.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Didn't your friend gift you a ticket last year as well? Just goes to show how much they miss you and value your presence. Have a wonderful trip... (Hopefully, I will be in the hospital and through with surgery when you return.)
> 
> Love the sound of the Berry and Bacon... I've never eaten kale but that recipe would make me give it a try..... I imagine the 20 minutes of marinating really helps soften the kale... I think of it as being rather tough.


Try baby Kale Dreamweaver for your salad.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just popped in to say goodnight. This time I mean it. See you in my morning with more pictures.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say goodnight. This time I mean it. See you in my morning with more pictures.


OK and I'll have some purple ones for you. Good night dear.


----------



## Sorlenna

Just dashing by so I'll get notified, though it will likely be tomorrow before I can catch up again. I tried kale once (used to feed it to my iguana and decided he could have it all!). But I will go back through the recipes again and read them more carefully before I make up my mind.


----------



## Pontuf

HELLO. Where is everyone? Are we still on page one?


----------



## pacer

Sam...so glad that you are getting that trip to Seattle. Wow! What a summer you are having: a grandson, Ayden's incredible baseball season, KAP and topping it off with a trip to Seattle. When will you fit those knitting projects in? I bet Alexis had an awesome time in the stash room. She is a wonderful young lady and the rest of your family is incredible as well. 

Just settled down to a bowl of pizza casserole. One of the few dishes that Matthew will eat. 

By the way....the stash room was small but incredible with the many treasures in a small space. Everyone got along like family. So much to talk about and very little time. No icebreaker activities needed to get this group talking.

Kathy...did you find out what was wrong with the fan in your van? Have you been making very many runs since last weekend? I think I will probably put in a 68 hour week this week. So glad that I had last weekend to enjoy. 

I will have to work on my stash collection for next year a bit earlier. It was nice getting a few boxes of yarn out of my home and into others. I only picked up one skein of yarn from the stash and 5 skeins from the yarn shop. I also picked up some knitting needles, possible from Pontuf. Thanks once again for such a restful weekend at KAP with so many wonderful surprises and wonderful people to share them with.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Just popped in to say goodnight. This time I mean it. See you in my morning with more pictures.


good night sleep well.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 26 July 13
> 
> It is hard to believe the knit-a-palooza that we were all looking forward to is here and gone. But what fun we had and what memories we created. We are looking for a lot more of you next year. I was talking to gwen yesterday and we were toying with the first weekend in October. The weather is usually still nice  warm enough t be outside but think you will want to bring a sweater for the evenings. With gwen and Marianne at the helm again I know we will have another successful and fun knit-a-palooza. I am sure we will be hearing from them before too long with some of the plans. And I am sure they can expect your full cooperation with some of their ideas. Excited yet? I sure am.
> 
> As I have reported earlier  this weeks temperatures would have been perfect for the kap  today is a little overcast but the temperature is still 76° - perfect for being outside and still being comfortable. There is very little humidity.
> 
> The following recipe is from macheesemo. com. I think it would work well into a ww diet depending on what you used to dip with. Someone screwed up when they gave so many calories to things that taste really good.
> 
> I am excited for the next KAP. I will be watching for any news about it. I think I am rested up now, I have slept most of the day away. Good Grant picked Seth up at noon.
> We are down to 77f/ 25C now. Still warm for me but tolerable.
> The reason the good foods are high in calories is because the best things come in small packages. The receipts sound divine. I was just telling Chrissy we need to find something to do with some of the kale in the garden. It and the chard are doing very well. Will be making zucchini bread tomorrow, they are doing very well too.


----------



## NanaCaren

inishowen said:


> Good evening Sam. It sounds like you all had a lovely meeting. The only thing I know about Defiance is the book called "The prize winner of Defiance Ohio" which I enjoyed reading. Have you heard of it? It's been warmer here in Ireland than in florida, now that's saying something!


 Good to see you  
WOW that is hot for your area. I know I am enjoying the cooler nights lately.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Didn't your friend gift you a ticket last year as well? Just goes to show how much they miss you and value your presence. Have a wonderful trip... (Hopefully, I will be in the hospital and through with surgery when you return.)
> 
> Love the sound of the Berry and Bacon... I've never eaten kale but that recipe would make me give it a try..... I imagine the 20 minutes of marinating really helps soften the kale... I think of it as being rather tough.


Dreamweaver, here is the link for Pup Lover's article written about her:

A few of you asked about the article that DH and I were a part of for our local hospital's magazine Harmony. Here is the link to this magazine. There is also at the end of the magazine an article on celiac disease. Pontuf I missed seeing your test results if you posted same, so not sure if this applies to you or not. Looks to be some good information if anyone is in need of same.

http://www.osfsaintjames.org/news/publications/harmony-summer2013.pdf


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup Lover...Copied and saved your salsa recipe as I am all that are being posted from KAP.

Sam, love the kale recipe and should be great with tempeh in place of the bacon. In fact they have one that is smoked and tastes like baon, so may make that tomorrow.

Nana, I need to plant some kale. Wonder if I could plant a late batch and still get some? I juice, so I really should have planted some.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:



> Any chance of being on page one? I am about to retire for the night so just checked the newest topics and this weeks KTP was at the top of the list.
> Sam, I'm surprised you have the energy to look out more recipes to start us off this week after all last weeks frenzied activity. I think those lurking were as excited and involved as those actually there with you. It sounded a most wonderful occasion. Thanks for all the news and many photos, and Skype calls.
> I have just been watching the swifts swooping around our line of tall houses hunting insects before they sleep. DH was with me and we shared a few glasses of wine and watched the sky change colour with the sunset. What could be better? It's now dark and my bedtime so I will see you all in the morning. Good night! Lin


What better way to spend the evening.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hi Everyone!!! I am going to try to post a quick note before I start dinner. DH is napping, still not 100% - this trip hasn't turned out quite what we planned.... but still I'm thinking a step in the right direction. There is so much I would like to comment on - I'm so glad that the KAP was such a success - good job to all who worked so hard, traveled so far, etc. The patches that I sent are meant to be sewn on.. bikers sew them on their packs, vests or jackets to commemorate an event or "run" (trip). DH mans the computer and commercial embroidery machine and I handle our shop on Ebay. We've been doing this for about 11 years and it has been a great little business. I put the name Dixiefarmer (that's my seller name on ebay)into google the other day and we were first up on the search!!!!! We started out traveling to the events and selling and sewing on patches.... we like the online selling much better as we have gotten older. Plus this way if we go somewhere it's a fun trip, not work. So the patches can be sewn on a bag or put into a scrapbook/shadow box with pictures, glue a magnate on the back and put it on your fridge. I have even sewn a ribbon on the end of some to use as bookmarks.. or just stick them up on a bulletin board and smile when you see it... just think years from now someone will say to you.... Oh wow, you were at the first KAP the year Bentley was born??????? I want to say I'm so glad that some of our dear friends are feeling better and back to posting - and my heart is full of love for all of you who are needing support. Big doings for some, and my fingers are crossed for all who need a little luck these days. I may not be posting much for a few days - we will head home on Sunday and will probably be traveling until tues or wed. I will take pictures as I can - and try and make the best of the break from home. We probably should have waited until DH was much better before we tried to do this... I think he was so afraid of disappointing me that he didn't want to admit he really wasn't up for it.... We did get out today and picked up some groceries - and we stopped at a Hancock Fabrics and I bought a couple of skeins of yarn (that I really don't need but DH was so excited to see someplace I would enjoy stopping at that I couldn't come out empty handed!) OK I am going to get dinner started - ttyl - luv-AZ


----------



## Railyn

We hear in north-central Texas are enjoying a cooler than normal summer. Right now we have a very good thunder storm in progress. It is nice to have the rain.
DH and I spent the morning with drs apt. I remember my grandmother talking about going to the dr all the time and now I understand. I was able to get some knitting done in the waiting room.
Have a geat week everyone and keep knitting.


----------



## budasha

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I am going to try to post a quick note before I start dinner. DH is napping, still not 100% - this trip hasn't turned out quite what we planned.... but still I'm thinking a step in the right direction.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your DH isn't feeling well. What a sweetie he is to go ahead so as not to spoil your trip. I hope that he'll get over this bug soon.


----------



## budasha

Sam, thanks for the dip and salad recipes, both of which sound sooo good.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover...Copied and saved your salsa recipe as I am all that are being posted from KAP.
> 
> Sam, love the kale recipe and should be great with tempeh in place of the bacon. In fact they have one that is smoked and tastes like baon, so may make that tomorrow.
> 
> Nana, I need to plant some kale. Wonder if I could plant a late batch and still get some? I juice, so I really should have planted some.


You should be able too. It is a cooler weather crop and grows into the winter. if covered it can grow up until early spring. Have gone out a few time and brushed the light snow off the plants and gathered leaves. Chrissy and I both juice the kale it is good in shakes of all kinds.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I was just telling Chrissy we need to find something to do with some of the kale in the garden. It and the chard are doing very well. Will be making zucchini bread tomorrow, they are doing very well too.


We have one large chard plant, mostly planted for decoration.... We should try it, just have never cooked it before... Love zucchini bread.... I have my sister's recipe somewhere and it was fabulous...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver, here is the link for Pup Lover's article written about her:
> http://www.osfsaintjames.org/news/publications/harmony-summer2013.pdf


 I remember her talking about that, just one of those sr. moments. Just went and read it all. She and David are such a lovely couple....


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> We have one large chard plant, mostly planted for decoration.... We should try it, just have never cooked it before... Love zucchini bread.... I have my sister's recipe somewhere and it was fabulous...


We cook the chard the same as spinach and i have used it on my sandwiches like lettuce. the stems I chop up into small pieces add to salads or soups depends on my mood. i look up a receipt every year for the zucchini I don't have any special one that I use. I am making one with pineapple this year. Will type out the receipt and post it. It comes from a very old cook book from the Hamilton-Hope Figure Skating Club, Bewdlwey, Ontario. It is the older children's coveted cook book, they all want it. This year I will be making them all a copy of it for christmas. It was one they all have a favorite receipt in.

Now you have to find the receipt and post it as you have mentioned it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone!!!
> _________________________________________
> Thank you so much for those stickers and thanks for the tip that they are sew on. LOL...before I tried to iron it on.
> Love it.
> 
> Sure wish DH felt better and hoping you will have a lovely time together without him suffering too much. May tomorrow be beautiful for you both.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> We cook the chard the same as spinach and i have used it on my sandwiches like lettuce. the stems I chop up into small pieces add to salads or soups depends on my mood. i look up a receipt every year for the zucchini I don't have any special one that I use. I am making one with pineapple this year. Will type out the receipt and post it. It comes from a very old cook book from the Hamilton-Hope Figure Skating Club, Bewdlwey, Ontario. It is the older children's coveted cook book, they all want it. This year I will be making them all a copy of it for christmas. It was one they all have a favorite receipt in.
> 
> Now you have to find the receipt and post it as you have mentioned it.


What a great Christmas present. I used to figure skate. In fact I have the scar to prove it. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora here is on of my pots of parsley, we use a lot of it. It gets juiced as well. I think I have onions in every pot of parsley, just noticed that when I was taking pictures.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> What a great Christmas present. I used to figure skate. In fact I have the scar to prove it. LOL


I love the book was a gift from my ex-sil, she wasn't sure I'd like it. Boy was she wrong. I never figured skated but did play hockey in school.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm a child at heart and every once in a while I like to cloud watch and the most graceful lady was in the sky. I rushed to get my camera before she was gone. She is a little less distinct than when I first noticed her, but still just as graceful floating by in the sky as can be. It is in 2 pictures as her gown is so long and flares out at the end.

Pacer and Kehinkle know this about me. We are driving around to get the cakes and the pies and discussing things and I say, look at the clouds. :shock: That's me.

You might not see the lady but it's in 2 pictures. One is her gown train and the other is her reaching out toward the heavens.


----------



## Grannypeg

I can't believe that I have caught the new KP before it got to 16 or 17 pages.

Have been following all the posts and am caught up at the oost of not posting this past week. I continue to enjoy all the conversation about the KAP and even googled to see that I am over 900 miles from Sam's. 

Julie I am so happy that you have decided to do what is best for you and stay where you are. Hopefully all with Fale will fall into place somehow. 

To all those with health problems and needing prayers - they are being said.

Peggy


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I'm a child at heart and every once in a while I like to cloud watch and the most graceful lady was in the sky. I rushed to get my camera before she was gone. She is a little less distinct than when I first noticed her, but still just as graceful floating by in the sky as can be. It is in 2 pictures as her gown is so long and flares out at the end.
> 
> Pacer and Kehinkle know this about me. We are driving around to get the cakes and the pies and discussing things and I say, look at the clouds. :shock: That's me.
> 
> You might not see the lady but it's in 2 pictures. One is her gown train and the other is her reaching out toward the heavens.


I have dozens of cloud pictures, love the clouds. I send pictures of them to a couple of my friends all the time. I get the grands looking and seeing what they can find in the clouds, makes for a nice time with them to just talk.


----------



## tryalot

Don't comment here much, as you all seem so well established!
Am wondering why you have been moved - again?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> What a great Christmas present. I used to figure skate. In fact I have the scar to prove it. LOL


I was a skater as well. In fact, that was first time out with DH..... Still have my skates....


----------



## pammie1234

tryalot said:


> Don't comment here much, as you all seem so well established!
> Am wondering why you have been moved - again?


With this group, you just jump right in. Some of us have been around for a while, but everyone is welcome to the Tea Party!


----------



## NanaCaren

tryalot said:


> Don't comment here much, as you all seem so well established!
> Am wondering why you have been moved - again?


Hello, good to see you back. Some of the ladies have been with the tea party since it started. Others are new. What projects are you working on? or do you have any receipts to share. 
I am not sure why we have ben moved it seems silly to me.


----------



## Marianne818

I've never had Kale either.. If I skip the feta I can have this salad for sure!!! Thanks Sam!!!! 
I won't be planting anything for awhile.. I normally start planting my fall crop of tomatoes the last of July or the first of August, not this year though. Not going to waste the effort for it to just rot from all the rain. :thumbdown: Mom asked me today when the tomatoes would be ready to pick, she's hungry for a fresh BLT, LOL. Guess I'll head to the farmers market in the morning to see if anyone has some for sale, I heard a few have been lucky, I want to talk with them to see what they did in case we have another wet summer!! 
I'm still searching for my camera cable, thought I had found it but was for my old camera, I may have left it in the suitcase which is now in the storage unit. I'll swing by there in the morning! 
I received an early birthday present from C today. I have a new lamp for my room :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I really don't like overhead lights, but my room is so dark I need something.. I've been looking at this lamp at Lowe's has 5 different colored shades and all bend and flex. It is awesome! I want to get the lights that are the same color as the shades are.. but they were sold out. I think that will really be great for just being online!
I should be connecting my PC tomorrow, Daniel brought me his big Alien Ware computer, this thing is a monster..LOL but he has done all new upgrades and so on, it was his computer for college cost me 6 grand in 06, LOL, he had offers to sell it to several of his friends, but Mom won out!! YAY me!!! Will be nice to use my 36 inch monitor again.. the lap top is great but I really prefer a pc for daily use. My boys have made me an "almost" electronic geek, :lol: I rarely use my cell phone for anything but phone calls.. but my Kindle and my Nexus are always with me. 
Need to finish sorting through my patterns, trying to figure out what I am making for who for Christmas gifts. I had that all figured out till our KTP party... LOL.. I scored some yarn I wasn't counting on so now have a few different ideas in mind!
Gwen may have already said this, but if you are hoping to come for next years party and if you would like to share in making one of the prizes, PM Gwen or I so we can put you on the list. We will have to know what you want to make so that we don't have duplicates, of course the fun is in the not knowing, so don't let others know your plans!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Big storm hitting, lots of lightening and thunder.. need to sign off till it passes.. 
Hugs, Loves and Lots of Prayers!!
Marianne


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> I have dozens of cloud pictures, love the clouds. I send pictures of them to a couple of my friends all the time. I get the grands looking and seeing what they can find in the clouds, makes for a nice time with them to just talk.


My all time favorite thing to do is lay on the hammock and find things in the clouds!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Julie I am so happy that you have decided to do what is best for you and stay where you are. Hopefully all with Fale will fall into place somehow.
> 
> Peggy


There seems to be 100% agreement on this, including my family. (mind you I have not broached the decision with the in laws, I guess they will take a different view- but I am hoping to stall discussion)

I have just heard from the lady who has Rufus- his tummy is a bit upset, but otherwise he is settling well. So that is good.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Angora here is on of my pots of parsley, we use a lot of it. It gets juiced as well. I think I have onions in every pot of parsley, just noticed that when I was taking pictures.


I love that...onions with parsley. I use it in juicing too. That's why this is on the deck so I can get to it easily. I'll have to try the onions in the pot too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I love the book was a gift from my ex-sil, she wasn't sure I'd like it. Boy was she wrong. I never figured skated but did play hockey in school.


Wow, I'm impressed. I have a cousin whose daughter, about 5 or maybe 6 now, is playing hockey. She is a goalee. I have a cousin who played professionally for a while but don't know for who. It was a while ago. His last name is Cooper from W. Guilford in the Highlands of Haliburton.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> I'm a child at heart and every once in a while I like to cloud watch and the most graceful lady was in the sky. I rushed to get my camera before she was gone. She is a little less distinct than when I first noticed her, but still just as graceful floating by in the sky as can be. It is in 2 pictures as her gown is so long and flares out at the end.
> 
> Pacer and Kehinkle know this about me. We are driving around to get the cakes and the pies and discussing things and I say, look at the clouds. :shock: That's me.
> 
> You might not see the lady but it's in 2 pictures. One is her gown train and the other is her reaching out toward the heavens.


Your clouds are called mare's tails. There is a technical name for them but that is what I know them as. There is a saying among sea-faring sailors "mackerel skies and mare's tails call for tall ships to lower their sails". This is because these types of clouds indicate a warm front is rapidly moving in bringing wind and rain usually within 24-48 hours. When these mare's tails appear, my fibro and arthritis act up confirming what the clouds already tell me. My father was a pilot and he had to learn about all the different clouds and what they indicated. hmmmm, some clouds are actually fluffy sheep if you look at them right! hahaha, Zoe 

rugby group doing the fluffy sheep song with the fluffy sheep clouds in the sky!


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> My all time favorite thing to do is lay on the hammock and find things in the clouds!!!


Mine is the grass as my hammock is under the barn awning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> Your clouds are called mare's tails. There is a technical name for them but that is what I know them as. There is a saying among sea-faring sailors "mackerel skies and mare's tails call for tall ships to lower their sails". This is because these types of clouds indicate a warm front is rapidly moving in bringing wind and rain usually within 24-48 hours. When these mare's tails appear, my fibro and arthritis act up confirming what the clouds already tell me. My father was a pilot and he had to learn about all the different clouds and what they indicated. hmmmm, some clouds are actually fluffy sheep if you look at them right! hahaha, Zoe


Is that why I'm walking so slowly. Hey nice to see you again!! My goodness though, I am in slow motion. LOL If DH was here he would go into his slow motion million dollar man routine and make me laugh so hard. So she is beautiful but her mare's tail is a different tale. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now if we were together we could go for a walk with no problem. We couldn't go far and it would be real slow.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> There seems to be 100% agreement on this, including my family. (mind you I have not broached the decision with the in laws, I guess they will take a different view- but I am hoping to stall discussion)
> 
> I have just heard from the lady who has Rufus- his tummy is a bit upset, but otherwise he is settling well. So that is good.


It is good your family is in agreement. the inlaws might not agre but it is best for you i think.

Glad Rufus is settling in. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is good your family is in agreement. the inlaws might not agre but it is best for you i think.
> 
> Glad Rufus is settling in. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Mine is the grass as my hammock is under the barn awning.


Marianne818 wrote:
My all time favorite thing to do is lay on the hammock and find things in the clouds!!!

_________________________

I'm so glad I'm not the only one. They say the earth is healing if it isn't sprayed so Nana, you are all the better off lying in the grass as long as the ants don't get you. I try and lie under a tree on the grass and look up at the clouds. It always refreshes me so much as much the spirit as the body. Looks like I'm not the only kid at heart. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Wow, I'm impressed. I have a cousin whose daughter, about 5 or maybe 6 now, is playing hockey. She is a goalee. I have a cousin who played professionally for a while but don't know for who. It was a while ago. His last name is Cooper from W. Guilford in the Highlands of Haliburton.


The onions work well in the pots I use the tops in salads and the rest stays there until I decide to use them.

Most of my cousins (boys) played hockey not sure how far they went. I heard one went pro but not sure. They played for kingston/Frontenac when they were young. I was not allowed at the time rules. I was allowed at school.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> There seems to be 100% agreement on this, including my family. (mind you I have not broached the decision with the in laws, I guess they will take a different view- but I am hoping to stall discussion)
> 
> I have just heard from the lady who has Rufus- his tummy is a bit upset, but otherwise he is settling well. So that is good.


Sorry he has an upset tummy. When we babysit our grand dog he always gets an upset tummy. They are sensitive, but he will adjust with time. Glad he is settling in well otherwise.

I know how you would like to put off this discussion and I don't blame you one bit. Best if it is a day you feel strong and able to put on your armor so they can't hurt you. Hugs Julie. Hang in there.


----------



## Grannypeg

Oh my, someone after my own heart. I did that as a child, with my own children and grandchildren, and if I could still get up easily would still do it. 

uote=Marianne818]My all time favorite thing to do is lay on the hammock and find things in the clouds!!! [/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 wrote:
> My all time favorite thing to do is lay on the hammock and find things in the clouds!!!
> 
> _________________________
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only one. They say the earth is healing if it isn't sprayed so Nana, you are all the better off lying in the grass as long as the ants don't get you. I try and lie under a tree on the grass and look up at the clouds. It always refreshes me so much as much the spirit as the body. Looks like I'm not the only kid at heart. :thumbup:


When I am not feeling well I go out in my bare feet and just walk around and then play in the dirt always perks me up. Most people laugh at me but it works for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Night all. See you tomorrow. Going to the store and then to bed.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Is that why I'm walking so slowly. Hey nice to see you again!! My goodness though, I am in slow motion. LOL If DH was here he would go into his slow motion million dollar man routine and make me laugh so hard. So she is beautiful but her mare's tail is a different tale. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Now if we were together we could go for a walk with no problem. We couldn't go far and it would be real slow.


ahhhhhhh! but think of the view we would see and we would definitely take time to smell the roses! Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver

tryalot said:


> Don't comment here much, as you all seem so well established!
> Am wondering why you have been moved - again?


We are split whenever the thread gets too long and we move every Friday afternoon to start a new Tea Party...

Never hesitate to speak up or pop in. We love new voices and you quickly learn all the people here. It is by no means a closed group..... some people have been here a long, long time. Some are fairly new. Some come, some go. All are welcome.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Night all. See you tomorrow. Going to the store and then to bed.


good night sweet lady sleep well. I think I am headed to bed as well. Have to be up early for formula1. :-D :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

Night to you both. (I'll be taping the formula 1) but I am going to go sit in the comfy chair and do a little knitting....


----------



## tryalot

Dreamweaver said:


> We are split whenever the thread gets too long and we move every Friday afternoon to start a new Tea Party...
> 
> Never hesitate to speak up or pop in. We love new voices and you quickly learn all the people here. It is by no means a closed group..... some people have been here a long, long time. Some are fairly new. Some come, some go. All are welcome.


Oh, I meant moved out of Chit Chat, sorry, should have made myself clear


----------



## tryalot

NanaCaren said:


> Hello, good to see you back. Some of the ladies have been with the tea party since it started. Others are new. What projects are you working on? or do you have any receipts to share.
> I am not sure why we have ben moved it seems silly to me.


Thanks,
I mostly work on lace crochet, a tablecloth at the moment, and maybe an afghan when I want a change.
Love cooking, we eat a lot of Asian style as well as traditional food, I like to make everything from scratch. Making a beef curry tonight.
Love my garden and mainly grow veggies, but do love flowers, especially perfumed ones. Am waiting for Spring so I can get out in the garden, the ground is too wet at the moment.
We keep our own hens, and over the last couple of weeks they have just started to lay again, lovely!


----------



## 5mmdpns

tryalot said:


> Oh, I meant moved out of Chit Chat, sorry, should have made myself clear


We were moved into a new expanded section that was more conducive to including everything that goes on here at the Knitting Tea Party. Seems that there was a need to expand on a section that was already here but with the popularity of the Knitting Paradise and the need to incorporate more things, this was done. One of the great things about this new category is that Designer1234 gets to post new topics about the workshops she is co-managing. Before this, the workshop topics were rather limited as to when they could be posted and what was in them. At least that is my understanding of it, and perhaps Designer will be able to clarify this.
Turns out it is in a new section but the same wonderful people turn up and new ones come along to join us all at Sam's tea parlour! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Julie, I would not worry about Ringo and Rufus's tummies being upset or off. This is typical of how dogs display the fact that they are missing something. They will both come around in a couple of days or so.
I am hugging you tight sister, you will have greater peace and comfort knowing that you are not going into a situation that you can not get out of should something happen to Fale. I think you are making the wisest choice for you in the long term. And your grandchildren and Bronwyn and Allistar are in NZ where you are. Zoe


----------



## Sandy

Angora1 said:


> Any good finds?


We didn't get as many rocks but did find some nice rocks. We left before low tide today as it is Friday and traffic is worse. We had left 2 hours earlier than we did on Tuesday and it was a whole lot worse today at 1pm than 3 pm. It was another beautiful day. Even took a 2 hour nap now I have to find something for dinner.


----------



## Spider

Good evening all, been trying to catch up and I think I have. 
Julie so glad you dear pet friend is getting settled with it sounds like a wonderful home. Miss our pets so much, but we are going to go babysit our sons dog in Aug so we are excited about that.
Gwen, how is your back doing ?? 
Sounds like many had nice quiet days and those are so needed. 
Loved seeing the pictures of flowers, coffee, and clouds.
It turns out I have a very creepy man harassing me at work. He was a customer in the antique store on Wed, started out just like another customer but he started saying very inappropriate things and he wouldn't leave. Worst part he came back today at the same time, this time I acted rudely and walked out of the store , he left but said he would come back. I work tomorrow but we are more worried he will come again on Wed. Felt good I kinda stood up to him today but since I am there alone it is alittle unnerving. The owners are taking it seriously and will have someone there with me or they will be there on Wed to ask him to leave if he comes again.
I have really enjoyed the days at work, the worry about DH getting a job and not getting out of the house, this has been a nice diversion for me. So do not want to give it up.
Just needed to vent about it, sorry I rambled on.
Take care all and welcome any new members.


----------



## jheiens

Spider, please keep the telephone near at any time you sense he is becoming a threat and call whatever is the emergency help number wherever you are located. Or even ask a friend or family member to drop by from time to time--perhaps to even call the shop to check on you.

Ohio Joy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

* Note to those who received a lucet from Gweniepooh*
Marianne and I just realized that I failed to sand the edge after the first coat of poly and it is rough and may snag your yarn. Just take a piece of sand paper and sand the edges until smooth. Sorry about this slip up; just got a bit rushed finishing them.


----------



## Spider

I had my cell phone in my hand under my shawl I had on with my finger on speed dial for my husband. Tomorrow my husband and son are coming out near the time he has come. The next day I work they are having someone with me. We have decided I just walk out when he comes , I just didn't want the situation where I couldn't get in front of the door. And that is the problem with the store where I sit I can not see the parking lot. Trust me after he left I hardly sat just stood and watched the parking lot. Have worked a lot of different places and this is the first time I have felt this way. When I worked for them ten years ago for two summers never had anything like this happen. But I know times have changed.


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Spider, please keep the telephone near at any time you sense he is becoming a threat and call whatever is the emergency help number wherever you are located. Or even ask a friend or family member to drop by from time to time--perhaps to even call the shop to check on you.
> 
> Ohio Joy.


Hey she is right, please be very careful. Stay aware of all around you.


----------



## Patches39

Well tired now, been out most of the day.praying for all to. Have a blessed tomorrow, may it be filled with joy, peace, comfort, healing and laced with love. Spider, praying that the angel of safety be with you. Much love night all. :-D


----------



## iamsam

I have not read the book - did you know they made a movie of the book? I don't think it was anywhere near as good as the book. they changed to much - Hollywood for you.

sam



inishowen said:


> Good evening Sam. It sounds like you all had a lovely meeting. The only thing I know about Defiance is the book called "The prize winner of Defiance Ohio" which I enjoyed reading. Have you heard of it? It's been warmer here in Ireland than in florida, now that's saying something!


----------



## iamsam

do you think we could do our yarn crawl on a Saturday?

sam



Sandy said:


> Hi Sam, glad to know the dates for your trip to Seattle. I go back to work on Sept. 3rd (yuk!). Can't wait to get together again.
> 
> Glenn & I just got back from the beach a few minutes ago so I thought I would check in before playing catch-up. I also have a book that I need to pick up at the library so I think I will go and do that before I forget again.
> See you later!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto on that advise. Do not ignore or pooh-pooh this person's behavior.



jheiens said:


> Spider, please keep the telephone near at any time you sense he is becoming a threat and call whatever is the emergency help number wherever you are located. Or even ask a friend or family member to drop by from time to time--perhaps to even call the shop to check on you.
> 
> Ohio Joy.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam what is the movie or book about? (Prize Winner of Defiance....)


thewren said:


> I have not read the book - did you know they made a movie of the book? I don't think it was anywhere near as good as the book. they changed to much - Hollywood for you.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

somewhere between 25-30 I think - gwen - tell me if I am wrong - 13 women - two men - two husbands - my daughter heather plus her daughter anna grace - my granddaughter alexis - when we got to the bbq we added two more of heather's children - Heidi - gary - and four more children - think that's right - anyone - feel free to make corrections.

sam

oh my goodness I forgot - yes - Alexis's bff Madison.



Pontuf said:


> Hi Sam
> Great recipes as expected. Thanks!
> Can't believe its almost been a week since we we were Skyping in your bathroom! What a great evening!
> Sam how many people were at Knitapaloozq last week including spouses, friends and family? I don't think we ever had a final head count. What great memories!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Including DHs, etc. I believe the count was 29 which included DHs, your DDs, Phyllis, grandkids, Alexis' friend.


thewren said:


> somewhere between 25-30 I think - gwen - tell me if I am wrong - 13 women - two men - two husbands - my daughter heather plus her daughter anna grace - Heidi -
> Gary - four children - I think that was all. help - anyone want to help here. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Railyn

Spider, is there any way you could get his picture? Have you talked to the police? This is a scary situation and needs to be handled carefully. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> somewhere between 25-30 I think - gwen - tell me if I am wrong - 13 women - two men - two husbands - my daughter heather plus her daughter anna grace - my granddaughter alexis - when we got to the bbq we added two more of heather's children - Heidi - gary - and four more children - think that's right - anyone - feel free to make corrections.
> 
> sam
> 
> oh my goodness I forgot - yes - Alexis's bff Madison.


I will never forget Madison. She froze her hands off helping me break up the ice and get it out to keep the food fresh. I hope she doesn't have frost bite. A huge thank you to Madison. You sure grow them beautiful in Defiance. Your granddaughters were gorgeous as is their friend Madison.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Spider my back is better...minimal discomfort. Still going to see doc on Tuesday. We are suppose to be getting rain Sat.; Marianne already has had rain today and we are suppose to be getting what she had today. Very tired of rain. Our garden is shot also. The grass is ridiculously high again too. 

Saw Marianne's post about folks making things for the next KAP. When the registration form comes out (end of Jan. 2014) there will be a section to indicate IF and WHAT you want to make. We won't have a count for you until after the deadline to register (yet undetermined but there will be a definite deadline) and will be be asking folks to make 5 extra for emergency purposes. I already have one person that has expressed an interest in making an item. I have noted that so if anyone else comes up with the same idea we (Marianne & I) will politely ask that you think of something else so we don't have duplicates. We are hoping that more folks will be able to come to the next KAP. As Sam indicated the next one will most likely be the first weekend in October,but we will make that definite before registration forms are available. After talking with Sam the change in time of year was made so that it will be cooler but not cold, fewer insects (the biting flies were the pits), and allow a full year for planning and making things.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi all, 

11:30pm here and I just finally got to turn on my computer.
What can I say....It's FRIIIIIIDAY!!!!!!! Thank Goodness for that.

I have been doing some dishcloths for friends to put away for Christmas.


----------



## iamsam

the only time I have used kale was in a vegetarian vegetable soup - you threw it in at the last minute - it was a huge huge bunch but when it hit the hot juice it just folded into itself and was the perfect amount. I think you will use only the leafy part.

sam

we can celebrate together - I will be very glad to be home and you will be very glad to be home. it isn't that far away.



Dreamweaver said:


> Didn't your friend gift you a ticket last year as well? Just goes to show how much they miss you and value your presence. Have a wonderful trip... (Hopefully, I will be in the hospital and through with surgery when you return.)
> 
> Love the sound of the Berry and Bacon... I've never eaten kale but that recipe would make me give it a try..... I imagine the 20 minutes of marinating really helps soften the kale... I think of it as being rather tough.


----------



## Sandy

thewren said:


> do you think we could do our yarn crawl on a Saturday?
> 
> sam


Saturday works for me! That's what we did last year but I think we might want to start a little earlier (or not spend too much time in each shop even though we were in the last one for an hour after they closed).

I was so excited for all of you going to the KAP that I was beside myself wishing I was there.

Now I'm starting to get excited (again)!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Do you have a favorite dishcloth pattern?


gagesmom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 11:30pm here and I just finally got to turn on my computer.
> What can I say....It's FRIIIIIIDAY!!!!!!! Thank Goodness for that.
> 
> I have been doing some dishcloths for friends to put away for Christmas.


----------



## iamsam

I love swiss chard in vegetable soup - a very nice addition - I really don't like meat in my vetetable soup - always make it totally vegetarian - something about the taste of all the veggies melded together - usually use a little thyme to blend it together.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 26 July 13
> 
> It is hard to believe the knit-a-palooza that we were all looking forward to is here and gone. But what fun we had and what memories we created. We are looking for a lot more of you next year. I was talking to gwen yesterday and we were toying with the first weekend in October. The weather is usually still nice  warm enough t be outside but think you will want to bring a sweater for the evenings. With gwen and Marianne at the helm again I know we will have another successful and fun knit-a-palooza. I am sure we will be hearing from them before too long with some of the plans. And I am sure they can expect your full cooperation with some of their ideas. Excited yet? I sure am.
> 
> As I have reported earlier  this weeks temperatures would have been perfect for the kap  today is a little overcast but the temperature is still 76° - perfect for being outside and still being comfortable. There is very little humidity.
> 
> The following recipe is from macheesemo. com. I think it would work well into a ww diet depending on what you used to dip with. Someone screwed up when they gave so many calories to things that taste really good.
> 
> I am excited for the next KAP. I will be watching for any news about it. I think I am rested up now, I have slept most of the day away. Good Grant picked Seth up at noon.
> We are down to 77f/ 25C now. Still warm for me but tolerable.
> The reason the good foods are high in calories is because the best things come in small packages. The receipts sound divine. I was just telling Chrissy we need to find something to do with some of the kale in the garden. It and the chard are doing very well. Will be making zucchini bread tomorrow, they are doing very well too.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

daralene - what is tempeh?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Pup Lover...Copied and saved your salsa recipe as I am all that are being posted from KAP.
> 
> Sam, love the kale recipe and should be great with tempeh in place of the bacon. In fact they have one that is smoked and tastes like baon, so may make that tomorrow.
> 
> Nana, I need to plant some kale. Wonder if I could plant a late batch and still get some? I juice, so I really should have planted some.


----------



## gagesmom

Just been making a bunch of heart shaped dishcloths right now.
I usually see a pattern that I like and I have to give it a try. :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Thank you all for the concern.
We know what lake he lives on, we have his license plate number. 
And I am taking this very seriously and so is my husband, the owners are leaders of a jail house Bible study, so she took what I knew and was going to talk to some of the people she knows. And someone will be with me over the time period he has shown up the two times he came in. The nice part is their is a hardware store in the next lot and on the same property at the beginning of the drive is a laundromat. It is usually busy all day. If I can get out of the store I can quickly get around people. I just want him not to come in at all.


----------



## iamsam

maybe just getting out of town for a while will make everyone feel better - sending mountains of healing energy to your dh.

the patch was wonderful - I am going to put it on a new knitting bag. thank you so much - your addition contributed to the success of kap '13.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I am going to try to post a quick note before I start dinner. DH is napping, still not 100% - this trip hasn't turned out quite what we planned.... but still I'm thinking a step in the right direction. There is so much I would like to comment on - I'm so glad that the KAP was such a success - good job to all who worked so hard, traveled so far, etc. The patches that I sent are meant to be sewn on.. bikers sew them on their packs, vests or jackets to commemorate an event or "run" (trip). DH mans the computer and commercial embroidery machine and I handle our shop on Ebay. We've been doing this for about 11 years and it has been a great little business. I put the name Dixiefarmer (that's my seller name on ebay)into google the other day and we were first up on the search!!!!! We started out traveling to the events and selling and sewing on patches.... we like the online selling much better as we have gotten older. Plus this way if we go somewhere it's a fun trip, not work. So the patches can be sewn on a bag or put into a scrapbook/shadow box with pictures, glue a magnate on the back and put it on your fridge. I have even sewn a ribbon on the end of some to use as bookmarks.. or just stick them up on a bulletin board and smile when you see it... just think years from now someone will say to you.... Oh wow, you were at the first KAP the year Bentley was born??????? I want to say I'm so glad that some of our dear friends are feeling better and back to posting - and my heart is full of love for all of you who are needing support. Big doings for some, and my fingers are crossed for all who need a little luck these days. I may not be posting much for a few days - we will head home on Sunday and will probably be traveling until tues or wed. I will take pictures as I can - and try and make the best of the break from home. We probably should have waited until DH was much better before we tried to do this... I think he was so afraid of disappointing me that he didn't want to admit he really wasn't up for it.... We did get out today and picked up some groceries - and we stopped at a Hancock Fabrics and I bought a couple of skeins of yarn (that I really don't need but DH was so excited to see someplace I would enjoy stopping at that I couldn't come out empty handed!) OK I am going to get dinner started - ttyl - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures daralene and yes - I could see her.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I'm a child at heart and every once in a while I like to cloud watch and the most graceful lady was in the sky. I rushed to get my camera before she was gone. She is a little less distinct than when I first noticed her, but still just as graceful floating by in the sky as can be. It is in 2 pictures as her gown is so long and flares out at the end.
> 
> Pacer and Kehinkle know this about me. We are driving around to get the cakes and the pies and discussing things and I say, look at the clouds. :shock: That's me.
> 
> You might not see the lady but it's in 2 pictures. One is her gown train and the other is her reaching out toward the heavens.


----------



## cmaliza

Dreamweaver said:


> Didn't your friend gift you a ticket last year as well? Just goes to show how much they miss you and value your presence. Have a wonderful trip... (Hopefully, I will be in the hospital and through with surgery when you return.)
> 
> Love the sound of the Berry and Bacon... I've never eaten kale but that recipe would make me give it a try..... I imagine the 20 minutes of marinating really helps soften the kale... I think of it as being rather tough.


Kale Chips are yummy...a great substitute for potato chips.

1. lightly sprinkle washed & dried kale leaves with EVOO
2. rub each leaf with the oil.
3. spread kale on a cookie or jelly roll sheet 1 layer only
4. bake at 400 degF for about 15-20nminutes.
5. remove from oven and immediately 
sprinkle with sea salt

These chips are SO tasty!

Carol (IL/OH)

I forgot to say...cut out the thick stem.
EVOO is Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Other recipes I've seen use a cooler oven, some at 350, some at 275.


----------



## iamsam

900 miles is not that far granneypeg - you could do it in two easy days.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> I can't believe that I have caught the new KP before it got to 16 or 17 pages.
> 
> Have been following all the posts and am caught up at the oost of not posting this past week. I continue to enjoy all the conversation about the KAP and even googled to see that I am over 900 miles from Sam's.
> 
> Julie I am so happy that you have decided to do what is best for you and stay where you are. Hopefully all with Fale will fall into place somehow.
> 
> To all those with health problems and needing prayers - they are being said.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## iamsam

tryalot - do join us again - we are a very welcoming group and would love to have you join us on a regular basis - I will warn you though - we are addicting. lol there is always an empty chair at the table and fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for you.

sam



tryalot said:


> Don't comment here much, as you all seem so well established!
> Am wondering why you have been moved - again?


----------



## AZ Sticks

budasha said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!! I am going to try to post a quick note before I start dinner. DH is napping, still not 100% - this trip hasn't turned out quite what we planned.... but still I'm thinking a step in the right direction.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your DH isn't feeling well. What a sweetie he is to go ahead so as not to spoil your trip. I hope that he'll get over this bug soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the problem is colitis and when a flare hits it is a real problem that usually requires a steroid taper regimine - so if he is not better when we get home he will need to see the dr.
Click to expand...


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, all! It's hard to believe that it has been a week since we were together in Ohio. I really loved meeting everyone, and Bob thinks that you are a wonderful group. I think he was a little surprised at how well we all got along at our first meeting. I explained to him that we have been talking to each other for a long time and we already feel like a big family, so it was a "family reunion".

I got quite a surprise today. The daughter of one of my dearest friends called to tell me that my friend was getting married this afternoon! She's been engaged for a couple of months and was waiting for her fiance to sell his house and move here. He put the house on the market, and it sold in two days. He packed up, and he got here 10 days ago. They decided not to wait, she's 65 and he's 70, and they figured there's no time like the present! Just their children will be at the ceremony, and there will be a reception a week from Sunday. I'm very happy for her - she has been single for a long time - and I told her daughter I'm not surprised at all, just very happy and excited.

Well, now that I've finally looked at my watch, I guess I'd better shut off the computer and get to bed - was knitting with my laptop on the arm of the chair, so that I could read the tea party and not paying attention to the time. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## AZ Sticks

Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!!
> _________________________________________
> Thank you so much for those stickers and thanks for the tip that they are sew on. LOL...before I tried to iron it on.
> Love it.
> 
> Sure wish DH felt better and hoping you will have a lovely time together without him suffering too much. May tomorrow be beautiful for you both.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

ooh - could we see some pictures of your work?

Tasmania - that is the island south of Australia - the western part of Australia - right?

sam



tryalot said:


> Thanks,
> I mostly work on lace crochet, a tablecloth at the moment, and maybe an afghan when I want a change.
> Love cooking, we eat a lot of Asian style as well as traditional food, I like to make everything from scratch. Making a beef curry tonight.
> Love my garden and mainly grow veggies, but do love flowers, especially perfumed ones. Am waiting for Spring so I can get out in the garden, the ground is too wet at the moment.
> We keep our own hens, and over the last couple of weeks they have just started to lay again, lovely!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Paula, just wanted to say the pear bread Bob & you sent home with me was yummy! Marianne & I had it for breakfast Tues. as I crashed at her place Monday when we got home (really Tues. morning) I finished it up the next couple of days for breakfast. I don't remember getting the recipe and if you could provide me with it (as well as others) I would love to try and make it myself. Very good!


----------



## AZ Sticks

tryalot said:


> Don't comment here much, as you all seem so well established!
> Am wondering why you have been moved - again?


It doesn't matter where they move us...we just keep on going. Newcomers are always welcome. If you post a few times you won't be new!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> beautiful pictures daralene and yes - I could see her.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. I know I said goodnight earlier and here I am. :shock: :shock: :shock: How can I explain. My eyes are little slits almost closed.

Lurker, the blanket is from New Zealand. Here is a link telling about the new Royal baby's blanket, two of them:

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=10901913


----------



## AZ Sticks

Angora1 said:


> I'm a child at heart and every once in a while I like to cloud watch and the most graceful lady was in the sky. I rushed to get my camera before she was gone. She is a little less distinct than when I first noticed her, but still just as graceful floating by in the sky as can be. It is in 2 pictures as her gown is so long and flares out at the end.
> 
> Pacer and Kehinkle know this about me. We are driving around to get the cakes and the pies and discussing things and I say, look at the clouds. :shock: That's me.
> 
> You might not see the lady but it's in 2 pictures. One is her gown train and the other is her reaching out toward the heavens.


Love the clouds - I have some I will post when I get back next week....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Going to sign off for tonight. I'm waiting for DD to get home from babysitting and want to knit a bit. Peace and love to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Sorry he has an upset tummy. When we babysit our grand dog he always gets an upset tummy. They are sensitive, but he will adjust with time. Glad he is settling in well otherwise.
> 
> I know how you would like to put off this discussion and I don't blame you one bit. Best if it is a day you feel strong and able to put on your armor so they can't hurt you. Hugs Julie. Hang in there.


Thanks, Angora! Hugs for you too- Hope you are starting to feel a bit better.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I love the book was a gift from my ex-sil, she wasn't sure I'd like it. Boy was she wrong. I never figured skated but did play hockey in school.


I played hockey too, loved it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is good your family is in agreement. the inlaws might not agre but it is best for you i think.
> 
> Glad Rufus is settling in. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> Kale Chips are yummy...a great substitute for potato chips.
> 
> 1. lightly sprinkle washed & dried kale leaves with EVOO
> 2. rub each leaf with the oil.
> 3. spread kale on a cookie or jelly roll sheet 1 layer only
> 4. bake at 400 degF for about 15-20nminutes.
> 5. remove from oven and immediately
> sprinkle with sea salt
> 
> These chips are SO tasty!
> 
> Carol (IL/OH)
> 
> I forgot to say...cut out the thick stem.
> EVOO is Extra Virgin Olive Oil
> Other recipes I've seen use a cooler oven, some at 350, some at 275.


I can verify these are wonderful. I do them in the lower oven warmer drawer at about 115F. It takes a lot longer, for sure. :lol: :lol: :lol: But they really are good.

This last week I took raw almonds and raw cashews and sprouted them overnight and then dried them in the drawer for 2 days and I have to say they are the best nuts DH and I have ever had. If I am able to come to the KAP next year I will bring some. Crunchy through and through and supposedly because they were sprouted they have more nutrition.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Julie, glad to hear that Rufus has found a happy home. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> beautiful pictures daralene and yes - I could see her.
> 
> sam


I'm so glad you saw her. Thought she was so beautiful. Almost like holding flowers out in her hands.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Angora! Hugs for you too- Hope you are starting to feel a bit better.


Thank you dear. I am feeling better, just a slow motion version of me and I'm not fast to begin with. LOL Now if I would just get to sleep. I'm really saying goodnight now but after all, I did have to wait for DH to call. Now that I've heard from him I will sleep better.


----------



## gagesmom

I am off to bed but will check in tomorrow after work. Take care all and have a safe and happy weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

tryalot said:


> Thanks,
> I mostly work on lace crochet, a tablecloth at the moment, and maybe an afghan when I want a change.
> Love cooking, we eat a lot of Asian style as well as traditional food, I like to make everything from scratch. Making a beef curry tonight.
> Love my garden and mainly grow veggies, but do love flowers, especially perfumed ones. Am waiting for Spring so I can get out in the garden, the ground is too wet at the moment.
> We keep our own hens, and over the last couple of weeks they have just started to lay again, lovely!


You will fit right in! Gardening and cooking are an everyday topic. I used to have chooks as did nanacaren I believe..... Pictures are always enjoyed ..hint, hint.....


----------



## pammie1234

Going to my mom's tomorrow. She will be 90 on Wednesday, but we are having a party for her tomorrow. I think she is excited. We hope that some of her "still living" friends will be able to come. So, I will probably check in tomorrow night, and I'm sure try to catch up on all of the posts. Saturdays are always chatty days.


----------



## cmaliza

Spider said:


> I had my cell phone in my hand under my shawl I had on with my finger on speed dial for my husband. Tomorrow my husband and son are coming out near the time he has come. The next day I work they are having someone with me. We have decided I just walk out when he comes , I just didn't want the situation where I couldn't get in front of the door. And that is the problem with the store where I sit I can not see the parking lot. Trust me after he left I hardly sat just stood and watched the parking lot. Have worked a lot of different places and this is the first time I have felt this way. When I worked for them ten years ago for two summers never had anything like this happen. But I know times have changed.


I would also inform the police.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## AZ Sticks

Spider said:


> It turns out I have a very creepy man harassing me at work. He was a customer in the antique store
> Take care all and welcome any new members.


Please very careful with this person. Warn him that you will call the police if he doesn't leave. Take his picture if you can without him noticing and note his license plate number... Be safe!


----------



## iamsam

it's about a woman whose husband was an alcolholic (?) and how she wrote jingles and stuff - if you remember the fifties there were quite a lot of those - she won a bicycle once - she kind of supported her family with her prizes that she won - her husband did work but didn't make much money.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam what is the movie or book about? (Prize Winner of Defiance....)


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, I would not worry about Ringo and Rufus's tummies being upset or off. This is typical of how dogs display the fact that they are missing something. They will both come around in a couple of days or so.
> I am hugging you tight sister, you will have greater peace and comfort knowing that you are not going into a situation that you can not get out of should something happen to Fale. I think you are making the wisest choice for you in the long term. And your grandchildren and Bronwyn and Allistar are in NZ where you are. Zoe


Been a bit of a negative day today- in that I really have not got a lot done- ah well not all days can work out as you hope. It is so quiet without my big boy- but Terry seems really happy to have taken him on. I will miss his enthusiastic tail wagging- you always knew when he was happy.
The only phonecall in was one of these wretched computer sales ones- it got short shift.
I guess it is reaction to the anxiety of recent days. And I do miss having Fale around, even though it is hard work being there for him now.
By the time I get up tomorrow you all are likely to have chatted up another storm (of pages) (Sunday for me).
despite all the above I am grateful for what you say, Zoe- just wish the hug were a real one. But if wishes were horses...


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie so glad you dear pet friend is getting settled with it sounds like a wonderful home. Miss our pets so much, but we are going to go babysit our sons dog in Aug so we are excited about that.


Dear Spider, I do hope you will be safe! You really don't need to be in fear when you are working, especially when you so need that job. Thanks for the kind thought.


----------



## tryalot

thewren said:


> ooh - could we see some pictures of your work?
> 
> Tasmania - that is the island south of Australia - the western part of Australia - right?
> 
> sam


Um, geography not quite right :lol: Tasmania is an island off the lowest part of the mainland. South. But very good, not many realise it is Australia !

Here's a link to a picture I posted months ago, haven't yet finished the next one  been a bit slack I'm afraid.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113190-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> ooh - could we see some pictures of your work?
> 
> Tasmania - that is the island south of Australia - the western part of Australia - right?
> 
> sam


more to the south of the eastern part, Sam!


----------



## Poledra65

Good evening everyone. Sam, it's hard to believe it's been a week since everyone decended on Defiance, I haven't been able to keep up on last weeks very well, too much running around, so I'll go back and see if I can't get a little of it read tomorrow. 
Ah well. 
Spider, please be safe, but don't let him make you quit a job you love so much, it's a great idea to have others with you at the times he tends to show up. 
Julie, I know how hard it must have been to place Rufus in a new home, but so glad that they are communicating with you on how he's doing, hopefully you'll be able to have visits with him. As far as staying in NZ, you have to do what's best for you, otherwise you won't be able to do what's best for anyone else anyway, I'm sure it has been difficult though and don't envy you the decisions you've had to make. 
AZ, hopes that DH is feeling up to snuff soon, hope the trip helps him to feel better. 
Angora, I hope you are moving around a little better soon, it's aweful to not be able to do what/how you want. 
Jynx, you must be so tired of doctors, dentists, and insurance people all together. Did your DD find someone to finish the painting that was started?
Zoe, hey girl. 
Pontuf, how are you doing?
Well, it's 1020pm here, so I'm going to head to bed, next week is shaping up to be another doozy, DStepmother has an appt to see a neurosugeon as it is indeed her back that is causing the leg pain, L4 and L5 are gone, so we'll see what they say, on a good point, it hasn't gone up her spine and seems to be just those two that are the problem. She has to see another doctor also as soon as she can get an appt for her breast, the mamogram was inconclusive, so on to another adventure for sure.  
Stay safe everyone, prayers and positive energies to all. 
Love and hugs. 
night.


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> maybe just getting out of town for a while will make everyone feel better - sending mountains of healing energy to your dh.
> 
> the patch was wonderful - I am going to put it on a new knitting bag. thank you so much - your addition contributed to the success of kap '13.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam the patch was just a way to "be a part of"...... And we are doing fine... Planned the return trip a little better so that it won't be so tiring.. We will manage.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Sam. I know I said goodnight earlier and here I am. :shock: :shock: :shock: How can I explain. My eyes are little slits almost closed.
> 
> Lurker, the blanket is from New Zealand. Here is a link telling about the new Royal baby's blanket, two of them:
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=10901913


mmm, I believe the lady said it would still be on it's way to London- knowing when she had posted it. over 200 hours work, she is obviously an excellent spinner as well as knitter, but the design is someone else's.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi Julie, glad to hear that Rufus has found a happy home. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thank you dear. I am feeling better, just a slow motion version of me and I'm not fast to begin with. LOL Now if I would just get to sleep. I'm really saying goodnight now but after all, I did have to wait for DH to call. Now that I've heard from him I will sleep better.


Sleep well, and to all the rest of you, still in Friday!


----------



## AZ Sticks

pammie1234 said:


> Going to my mom's tomorrow. She will be 90 on Wednesday, but we are having a party for her tomorrow. I think she is excited. We hope that some of her "still living" friends will be able to come. So, I will probably check in tomorrow night, and I'm sure try to catch up on all of the posts. Saturdays are always chatty days.


Sending bd wishes to your mom.....


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening everyone.
> Julie, I know how hard it must have been to place Rufus in a new home, but so glad that they are communicating with you on how he's doing, hopefully you'll be able to have visits with him. As far as staying in NZ, you have to do what's best for you, otherwise you won't be able to do what's best for anyone else anyway, I'm sure it has been difficult though and don't envy you the decisions you've had to make.


It probably explains why I have not felt the best today. However tomorrow is another day (great thought!) and I will be out meeting people, which should put a different complexion on things. Was wondering what you had been busy doing?!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Been a bit of a negative day today- in that I really have not got a lot done- ah well not all days can work out as you hope. It is so quiet without my big boy- but Terry seems really happy to have taken him on. I will miss his enthusiastic tail wagging- you always knew when he was happy.
> The only phonecall in was one of these wretched computer sales ones- it got short shift.
> I guess it is reaction to the anxiety of recent days. And I do miss having Fale around, even though it is hard work being there for him now.
> By the time I get up tomorrow you all are likely to have chatted up another storm (of pages) (Sunday for me).
> despite all the above I am grateful for what you say, Zoe- just wish the hug were a real one. But if wishes were horses...


We all have days like that dear girl.... You certainly have had plenty of change which can just wear you out... I'm sure that Rufus will settle in. It sounds as though he will be the center of attention... What a fitting solution you have found. I wish you all the best as you move forward. Luv- AZ


----------



## iamsam

sending you mountains of protective energy spider - I am glad to hear there will be people with you - be careful - he might come at a different time.

sam



Spider said:


> Thank you all for the concern.
> We know what lake he lives on, we have his license plate number.
> And I am taking this very seriously and so is my husband, the owners are leaders of a jail house Bible study, so she took what I knew and was going to talk to some of the people she knows. And someone will be with me over the time period he has shown up the two times he came in. The nice part is their is a hardware store in the next lot and on the same property at the beginning of the drive is a laundromat. It is usually busy all day. If I can get out of the store I can quickly get around people. I just want him not to come in at all.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening everyone. Sam, it's hard to believe it's been a week since everyone decended on Defiance, I haven't been able to keep up on last weeks very well, too much running around, so I'll go back and see if I can't get a little of it read tomorrow.
> Ah well.
> Spider, please be safe, but don't let him make you quit a job you love so much, it's a great idea to have others with you at the times he tends to show up.
> Julie, I know how hard it must have been to place Rufus in a new home, but so glad that they are communicating with you on how he's doing, hopefully you'll be able to have visits with him. As far as staying in NZ, you have to do what's best for you, otherwise you won't be able to do what's best for anyone else anyway, I'm sure it has been difficult though and don't envy you the decisions you've had to make.
> AZ, hopes that DH is feeling up to snuff soon, hope the trip helps him to feel better.
> Angora, I hope you are moving around a little better soon, it's aweful to not be able to do what/how you want.
> Jynx, you must be so tired of doctors, dentists, and insurance people all together. Did your DD find someone to finish the painting that was started?
> Zoe, hey girl.
> Pontuf, how are you doing?
> Well, it's 1020pm here, so I'm going to head to bed, next week is shaping up to be another doozy, DStepmother has an appt to see a neurosugeon as it is indeed her back that is causing the leg pain, L4 and L5 are gone, so we'll see what they say, on a good point, it hasn't gone up her spine and seems to be just those two that are the problem. She has to see another doctor also as soon as she can get an appt for her breast, the mamogram was inconclusive, so on to another adventure for sure.
> Stay safe everyone, prayers and positive energies to all.
> Love and hugs.
> night.


Thanks sweetie - keeping dsm in my heart.... Take care of yourself as you take care of her...


----------



## iamsam

thanks carol -- those sound really good.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Kale Chips are yummy...a great substitute for potato chips.
> 
> 1. lightly sprinkle washed & dried kale leaves with EVOO
> 2. rub each leaf with the oil.
> 3. spread kale on a cookie or jelly roll sheet 1 layer only
> 4. bake at 400 degF for about 15-20nminutes.
> 5. remove from oven and immediately
> sprinkle with sea salt
> 
> These chips are SO tasty!
> 
> Carol (IL/OH)
> 
> I forgot to say...cut out the thick stem.
> EVOO is Extra Virgin Olive Oil
> Other recipes I've seen use a cooler oven, some at 350, some at 275.


----------



## AZ Sticks

It is late and I am beat..... Time to sleep- ttyl luv- AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> We all have days like that dear girl.... You certainly have had plenty of change which can just wear you out... I'm sure that Rufus will settle in. It sounds as though he will be the center of attention... What a fitting solution you have found. I wish you all the best as you move forward. Luv- AZ


I think I might cheer myself up by starting a focaccia (sp?) bread with the olives I have left from my birthday treat- I really like it with a bit extra salt, come to think of it I think I am out of garlic, I know my rosemary bush was a casualty of the drought- should have some dried rosemary though.
It is good to have all this encouragement! I think I better go back to lurking- I seem to have spent more time on the computer than anything else!


----------



## iamsam

how great - I love when this happens.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> I got quite a surprise today. The daughter of one of my dearest friends called to tell me that my friend was getting married this afternoon! She's been engaged for a couple of months and was waiting for her fiance to sell his house and move here. He put the house on the market, and it sold in two days. He packed up, and he got here 10 days ago. They decided not to wait, she's 65 and he's 70, and they figured there's no time like the present!


----------



## Dreamweaver

tryalot said:


> Oh, I meant moved out of Chit Chat, sorry, should have made myself clear


I have no idea why they keep moving us. Some people think it is a better place for us. I disagree... If ever there was a thread that exemplifies Chit-Chat, the Tea Party is one. We talk about everything and are certainly not limited to knitting, pictures or any of the other titles... As long as I can find a place at the table, I'm happy...


----------



## Dreamweaver

tryalot said:


> We keep our own hens, and over the last couple of weeks they have just started to lay again, lovely!


 There is such a huge difference in the taste of a real resh egg. Sure wish we had the space to have our own chickens. They do keep some down at the nursery where DH works part-time and they really amuse the customers. My favorites are the black and white ones...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Spider said:


> It turns out I have a very creepy man harassing me at work. He was a customer in the antique store on Wed, started out just like another customer but he started saying very inappropriate things and he wouldn't leave. Worst part he came back today at the same time, this time I acted rudely and walked out of the store , he left but said he would come back. I work tomorrow but we are more worried he will come again on Wed. Felt good I kinda stood up to him today but since I am there alone it is alittle unnerving. The owners are taking it seriously and will have someone there with me or they will be there on Wed to ask him to leave if he comes again.


So glad the owners are taking it seriously.... I worked in a shop all alone and had a couple of times when I felt threatened. Getting out of the store is a good move.... and don't worry about the cash register or anything else... just get out and go to the next store to make your call for help. The man should be reported to the authorities because he may have a history of this sort of behavior and they will be able to advise the best way to deal with him....


----------



## Dreamweaver

tryalot said:


> re's a link to a picture I posted months ago, haven't yet finished the next one  been a bit slack I'm afraid.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113190-1.html


That tablecloth is absolutely stunning. It would take me a lifetime to do something that fine.... The blanket is great and it is just too inviting for the dog not to check it out!!!!


----------



## tryalot

Dreamweaver said:


> That tablecloth is absolutely stunning. It would take me a lifetime to do something that fine.... The blanket is great and it is just too inviting for the dog not to check it out!!!!


Thank you so much, wedding gift for my nephew, now working on one for my niece, tried a different pattern, Spanish Infanta, didn't look good so started yet another one. The Queen Anne's lace takes a lot of beating, but I have to make something different for each!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Jynx, you must be so tired of doctors, dentists, and insurance people all together. Did your DD find someone to finish the painting that was started?
> 
> DStepmother has an appt to see a neurosugeon as it is indeed her back that is causing the leg pain, L4 and L5 are gone, so we'll see what they say, on a good point, it hasn't gone up her spine and seems to be just those two that are the problem. She has to see another doctor also as soon as she can get an appt for her breast, the mamogram was inconclusive, so on to another adventure for sure.
> Stay safe everyone, prayers and positive energies to all.
> Love and hugs.
> night.


Yes, DD hired another painter... He is a subcontractor of a guy who is a dad of some of the volley ball players. She said the crew of 4 came in today and did all the prep work and a few of the walls. It is going to be more expensive so they cancelled the fun week-end in Austin but she will still take the girls to LA for 3 days next week for college visits and a little fun in the sun.... The painters should finish tomorrow or Monday... I'm going to have them look at my one room... It is probably a smaller job than they want to mess with but if I could just get the texturing done, it might motivate me to do the rest.

So sorry to hear that the mammogram was inconclusive... It is always so much worse not knowing what is going on. As to the back...... I had a percutaneous discectomy several years ago on L5 and it was a pretty easy deal... I think that I'm going to have to have something done the next one sometime in the future... There are also artificial discs now... Hope this is all sorted out for her soon. She seems like such a special and fun lady...


----------



## pammie1234

AZ Sticks said:


> Sending bd wishes to your mom.....


Thanks, AZ. We really didn't know if she would make it to her birthday. We just go day to day.


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Sending bd wishes to your mom.....


Me too.... and thanks for the Dr. I looked him up and it says he takes my insurance. Will give the office a call to confirm.


----------



## Dreamweaver

tryalot said:


> Thank you so much, wedding gift for my nephew, now working on one for my niece, tried a different pattern, Spanish Infanta, didn't look good so started yet another one. The Queen Anne's lace takes a lot of beating, but I have to make something different for each!


Lucky niece and nephew!!! Those are going to be treasured gifts and are heirlooms for sure.... I do like that thread... not that I do anything that grand with it,,,, It has a lovely feel....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Well, I should be in bed. I was killing time until I could take another antibiotic... I must say, the tooth is starting to ache a very little bit... nothing bad at all. However, I am not sure I want to take the Motrin he prescribed. The surgeon's office gave me the actual medical name for what happened to me and I guess I am really lucky to be alive... It is a rare occurrence and often fatal.... and one of the possible causes is the use of NASAIDs.. so I am just a little leery... Then again, I don't much believe in pain.... Decisions, decisions... I am going to have to ask if I should quit taking the Aleve every morning for aches and pains.... I'm sure I could do without. I did it more as a preventative....


----------



## iamsam

I like motrin the best - it really kills the pain for me and keeps it gone quite a while - usually most of the day.

it would be nice if this new doctor is the best yet.

sam

sorry about the tooth - sending tons of healing energy and the hope the "little ache" is gone in the morning.



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I should be in bed. I was killing time until I could take another antibiotic... I must say, the tooth is starting to ache a very little bit... nothing bad at all. However, I am not sure I want to take the Motrin he prescribed. The surgeon's office gave me the actual medical name for what happened to me and I guess I am really lucky to be alive... It is a rare occurrence and often fatal.... and one of the possible causes is the use of NASAIDs.. so I am just a little leery... Then again, I don't much believe in pain.... Decisions, decisions... I am going to have to ask if I should quit taking the Aleve every morning for aches and pains.... I'm sure I could do without. I did it more as a preventative....


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> My seattle trip is set. 26aug/10sept. the ticket was gifted to me by the friend I will be staying with  evidently he and his partner wanted me definitey to be there. Lol the offer came totally out of the blue  I was both surprised and grateful. The weather should still be pretty nice. Am planning on another yarn crawl with sandy and I keep forgetting the name of the lady that went with us last year. I am forgetful.
> 
> Hi Sam, another week gone already! Hope you have recovered from such a big weekend. How lovely of your friend to gift you the ticket for your trip.
> Again great recipes. What a great thing Heidi is doing for the childhood cancer group. !
> 
> I was just over to heidis  she is in the corn hole bag business. She is part of a childhood cancer group  the leaders daughter died of cancer several years ago after a three year fight.
> 
> .


----------



## Dreamweaver

I've taken the Motrin and just waiting for it to kick in. The ache is really minor... just don't want to have anything worsen... 

It is the same surgeon as before, Sam. His office just called to set up CT and some other unpleasant test and I asked her to read from the record exactly what had been diagnosed since I have not gone to records to get a copy for my files..... I then did a little research on it... 

I know I'm being a little ornery but,,,, if they postpone the surgery again (which could happen for medical reasons) I am going to go to another Dr. Not because I will disagree with the decision... I'm not stupid enough to go against advise to make for an successful outcome, but because another delay will give me time to get referral and all those other hoops you have to jump through to see someone these days. 

You are up too late... can't sleep? That is my problem but I'm going to go now and give it the old college try....


----------



## Sandy

tryalot said:


> Um, geography not quite right :lol: Tasmania is an island off the lowest part of the mainland. South. But very good, not many realise it is Australia !
> 
> Here's a link to a picture I posted months ago, haven't yet finished the next one  been a bit slack I'm afraid.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113190-1.html


Beautiful work!


----------



## TNS

jheiens said:


> Spider, please keep the telephone near at any time you sense he is becoming a threat and call whatever is the emergency help number wherever you are located. Or even ask a friend or family member to drop by from time to time--perhaps to even call the shop to check on you.
> 
> Ohio Joy.


Please take care Spider, its so unnerving to have this happen. Glad you stood up to him the next time- maybe if you appear not to be upset he won't get any satisfaction from his inappropriate comments etc. Sounds like he has some sort of mental problems and is trying to provoke you. Remember that you can choose whether to respond or not (even if quaking inside). It's his problem not yours and you should be cross that he is doing this, rather than letting him control your feelings through fear. (yes, I know that's not quite how you feel, but try it). Most of all, just take care.


----------



## TNS

cmaliza said:


> Kale Chips are yummy...a great substitute for potato chips.
> 
> 1. lightly sprinkle washed & dried kale leaves with EVOO
> 2. rub each leaf with the oil.
> 3. spread kale on a cookie or jelly roll sheet 1 layer only
> 4. bake at 400 degF for about 15-20nminutes.
> 5. remove from oven and immediately
> sprinkle with sea salt
> 
> These chips are SO tasty!
> 
> Carol (IL/OH)
> 
> I forgot to say...cut out the thick stem.
> EVOO is Extra Virgin Olive Oil
> Other recipes I've seen use a cooler oven, some at 350, some at 275.


What a great idea, I've never done this and will try it when I get kale.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> tryalot - do join us again - we are a very welcoming group and would love to have you join us on a regular basis - I will warn you though - we are addicting. lol there is always an empty chair at the table and fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam


Yes, welcome and please join in the chat and tell us what you have been up to. There are usually people online at all times as we are all over the globe. (I'm in Channel Islands, British Isles)


----------



## dollyclaire

NanaCaren said:


> Angora here is on of my pots of parsley, we use a lot of it. It gets juiced as well. I think I have onions in every pot of parsley, just noticed that when I was taking pictures.


Oh my rabbit guests would love that parsley! I have bought some from a garden centre and have it in a terracotta pot but it is not doing very well. Both rabbits love parsley and kale, there is usually a bit of pushing and shoving going on when I put some in the hutch. I am sure that Buttons( female) would do somersaults if asked her to when I put some cabbage or broccoli in. I must grow some in the garden for them, much fresher and more affordable as I do have to get in the car to go for decent veg.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, although we are threatened with a lot of rain later, but I won't complain as my lawn is a lovely shde of brown!!

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Mine will be filled with jam makiing and sewing.

Here's some Saturday photos for you


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting Tea Party 26 July 13
> 
> It is hard to believe the knit-a-palooza that we were all looking forward to is here and gone. But what fun we had and what memories we created. We are looking for a lot more of you next year. I was talking to gwen yesterday and we were toying with the first weekend in October. The weather is usually still nice  warm enough t be outside but think you will want to bring a sweater for the evenings. With gwen and Marianne at the helm again I know we will have another successful and fun knit-a-palooza. I am sure we will be hearing from them before too long with some of the plans. And I am sure they can expect your full cooperation with some of their ideas. Excited yet? I sure am.
> 
> As I have reported earlier  this weeks temperatures would have been perfect for the kap  today is a little overcast but the temperature is still 76° - perfect for being outside and still being comfortable. There is very little humidity.
> 
> The following recipe is from macheesemo. com. I think it would work well into a ww diet depending on what you used to dip with. Someone screwed up when they gave so many calories to things that taste really good.
> 
> I am excited for the next KAP. I will be watching for any news about it. I think I am rested up now, I have slept most of the day away. Good Grant picked Seth up at noon.
> We are down to 77f/ 25C now. Still warm for me but tolerable.
> The reason the good foods are high in calories is because the best things come in small packages. The receipts sound divine. I was just telling Chrissy we need to find something to do with some of the kale in the garden. It and the chard are doing very well. Will be making zucchini bread tomorrow, they are doing very well too.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's my kind of food.
Click to expand...


----------



## dollyclaire

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Sam. I know I said goodnight earlier and here I am. :shock: :shock: :shock: How can I explain. My eyes are little slits almost closed.
> 
> Lurker, the blanket is from New Zealand. Here is a link telling about the new Royal baby's blanket, two of them:
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=10901913


There is a link with this shawl here on the peninsula where I live. The shawl was knitted by the wife of someone who lived here before emigrating to NZ. The husband contributed 'Letters from NZ' which were published monthly in our community magazine. The magazine has a new editor now and has gone in a different direction. The nice thing is the he has continued to keep in touch and sends us a letter every month to personal emails of some of the readers of the magazine. It is lovely to learn if the customs of the area he lives in etc etc
It is a small world sometimes!


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> I'm a child at heart and every once in a while I like to cloud watch and the most graceful lady was in the sky. I rushed to get my camera before she was gone. She is a little less distinct than when I first noticed her, but still just as graceful floating by in the sky as can be. It is in 2 pictures as her gown is so long and flares out at the end.
> 
> We must be on the same wave length as I've just posted a cloud photo.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Is that why I'm walking so slowly. Hey nice to see you again!! My goodness though, I am in slow motion. LOL If DH was here he would go into his slow motion million dollar man routine and make me laugh so hard. So she is beautiful but her mare's tail is a different tale. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Now if we were together we could go for a walk with no problem. We couldn't go far and it would be real slow.


Can I come too, Ihave two speeds dead slow and stop!


----------



## sugarsugar

tryalot said:


> Don't comment here much, as you all seem so well established!
> Am wondering why you have been moved - again?


Come join in :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

[quote=Marianne81
I received an early birthday present from C today. I have a new lamp for my room :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I really don't like overhead lights, but my room is so dark I need something.. I've been looking at this lamp at Lowe's has 5 different colored shades and all bend and flex. It is awesome! I want to get the lights that are the same color as the shades are.. but they were sold out. I think that will really be great for just being online!

Birthday??? 

:shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> My all time favorite thing to do is lay on the hammock and find things in the clouds!!!


I like looking at clouds.... but i have to be on something not moving!! No hammock for me. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> There seems to be 100% agreement on this, including my family. (mind you I have not broached the decision with the in laws, I guess they will take a different view- but I am hoping to stall discussion)
> 
> I have just heard from the lady who has Rufus- his tummy is a bit upset, but otherwise he is settling well. So that is good.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Mine is the grass as my hammock is under the barn awning.


Lucky... I'm allergic to grass.. my hammock is on a movable stand, breaks down in less than 5 minutes, great to take in the camper.. I'll sleep out on it if the camper fills up :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> When I am not feeling well I go out in my bare feet and just walk around and then play in the dirt always perks me up. Most people laugh at me but it works for me.


I love playing in the dirt!!! I actually had a fairy garden for awhile, but with all the rain some of the things I made were getting broken and some were floating away.. LOL... maybe again next year or this fall...


----------



## Marianne818

tryalot said:


> Thanks,
> I mostly work on lace crochet, a tablecloth at the moment, and maybe an afghan when I want a change.
> Love cooking, we eat a lot of Asian style as well as traditional food, I like to make everything from scratch. Making a beef curry tonight.
> Love my garden and mainly grow veggies, but do love flowers, especially perfumed ones. Am waiting for Spring so I can get out in the garden, the ground is too wet at the moment.
> We keep our own hens, and over the last couple of weeks they have just started to lay again, lovely!


Welcome tryalot :thumbup: :thumbup: one rule we have in this group is if you mention something that you are cooking or baking or even making.. :roll: you should post the recipe :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
I do wish I could have hens, hope to when we buy our forever home. My garden has washed away this summer.. hopefully I can plant some herbs in pots and keep in my small greenhouse.
Find your chair (Sam has your name on one already) our table reaches all around the globe. Enjoy a cuppa your favorite beverage and join in the fellowship that we know as the KTP Knitting Tea Party :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n

Spider said:


> I had my cell phone in my hand under my shawl I had on with my finger on speed dial for my husband. Tomorrow my husband and son are coming out near the time he has come. The next day I work they are having someone with me. We have decided I just walk out when he comes , I just didn't want the situation where I couldn't get in front of the door. And that is the problem with the store where I sit I can not see the parking lot. Trust me after he left I hardly sat just stood and watched the parking lot. Have worked a lot of different places and this is the first time I have felt this way. When I worked for them ten years ago for two summers never had anything like this happen. But I know times have changed.


Spider, be sure to report this man to the police as he is breaking the law with threats and stalking. I would then get a restraining order against him. I would also get my concealed weapons permit and have a 9 mm pistol at the ready..but there are many who would not go that far. I believe that by his behavior he is actually putting your own life in danger and whether he is demented or not is not the issue. The issue is that he is threatening and stalking you. Just my thoughts and worries for your safety.


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> Been a bit of a negative day today- in that I really have not got a lot done- ah well not all days can work out as you hope. It is so quiet without my big boy- but Terry seems really happy to have taken him on. I will miss his enthusiastic tail wagging- you always knew when he was happy.
> The only phonecall in was one of these wretched computer sales ones- it got short shift.
> I guess it is reaction to the anxiety of recent days. And I do miss having Fale around, even though it is hard work being there for him now.
> By the time I get up tomorrow you all are likely to have chatted up another storm (of pages) (Sunday for me).
> despite all the above I am grateful for what you say, Zoe- just wish the hug were a real one. But if wishes were horses...


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} I wish this was in real time also... Love you so very much..


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I might cheer myself up by starting a focaccia (sp?) bread with the olives I have left from my birthday treat- I really like it with a bit extra salt, come to think of it I think I am out of garlic, I know my rosemary bush was a casualty of the drought- should have some dried rosemary though.
> It is good to have all this encouragement! I think I better go back to lurking- I seem to have spent more time on the computer than anything else!


Stay positive Julie.. ((((hugs)))


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> Please take care Spider, its so unnerving to have this happen. Glad you stood up to him the next time- maybe if you appear not to be upset he won't get any satisfaction from his inappropriate comments etc. Sounds like he has some sort of mental problems and is trying to provoke you. Remember that you can choose whether to respond or not (even if quaking inside). It's his problem not yours and you should be cross that he is doing this, rather than letting him control your feelings through fear. (yes, I know that's not quite how you feel, but try it). Most of all, just take care.


Ditto.. Be careful


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> somewhere between 25-30 I think - gwen - tell me if I am wrong - 13 women - two men - two husbands - my daughter heather plus her daughter anna grace - my granddaughter alexis - when we got to the bbq we added two more of heather's children - Heidi - gary - and four more children - think that's right - anyone - feel free to make corrections.
> 
> sam
> 
> oh my goodness I forgot - yes - Alexis's bff Madison.


And Pup lover's aunt and uncle, Sam, if I remember correctly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> You should be able too. It is a cooler weather crop and grows into the winter. if covered it can grow up until early spring. Have gone out a few time and brushed the light snow off the plants and gathered leaves. Chrissy and I both juice the kale it is good in shakes of all kinds.


Do you know whether chard will last over the winter? Do you think I could plant some when it cools off? It really isn't very cold down here any time, although it does dip below freezing some nights in winter.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon/evening to all from a sunny Great Bend, New York. 

Today's coffee.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening to all from a sunny Great Bend, New York.
> 
> Today's coffee.


 :thumbup: I just got the sister one today on facebook as well!!


----------



## oddball

Well I've got to page 7 - so chatty this morning (Saturday 12 noon). Can't read any more now as DD is taking me to a quilt exhibition. Will pop in later.


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam and thanks again for hosting the TEa Party. Again my DH and I are off on vacation. Got to do it while we can and before the "inevitable years" come upon us. Thanks for the interesting dip recipe, I wish I could try it but beans are not my friends, darn!


----------



## NanaCaren

tryalot said:


> Thanks,
> I mostly work on lace crochet, a tablecloth at the moment, and maybe an afghan when I want a change.
> Love cooking, we eat a lot of Asian style as well as traditional food, I like to make everything from scratch. Making a beef curry tonight.
> Love my garden and mainly grow veggies, but do love flowers, especially perfumed ones. Am waiting for Spring so I can get out in the garden, the ground is too wet at the moment.
> We keep our own hens, and over the last couple of weeks they have just started to lay again, lovely!


We would love to see a photo of some of your work. I used to make a lot of lace crochet for friends. Never kept any for myself. My garden is mostly vegetables and herbs. The flowers do double duty, not only are they nice to look at they are edible. This is the first year I have not had a big garden. I have been traveling instead. I had chickens until the teens got a beagle. She seemed to think the chickens were for her. I do miss my fresh eggs, thankful I can get organic eggs from a friend.


----------



## Marianne818

sugarsugar said:


> Marianne818
> Birthday???
> :shock:[/quote said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... yep, the 18th, I have been trying to ignore it.. but this home family seems to be dead set on going all out again. I mentioned to Daniel a few years ago that I hadn't had a birthday cake or a wrapped up gift since I was a little girl. My next birthday he and C along with Mom went all out, I was sent a store in a different part of town (I lived near Augusta, GA at the time) when I came home they had arranged for a few friends to come over and they totally surprised me!! That was the year I got this lap top, so many other wonderful gifts, but most of all was the fun of celebrating with my close friends and my family. Every year since then, they have gotten together and done something very special for me.. of course when their b'days come around they get the same treatment from me!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> I'm a child at heart and every once in a while I like to cloud watch and the most graceful lady was in the sky. I rushed to get my camera before she was gone. She is a little less distinct than when I first noticed her, but still just as graceful floating by in the sky as can be. It is in 2 pictures as her gown is so long and flares out at the end.
> 
> Pacer and Kehinkle know this about me. We are driving around to get the cakes and the pies and discussing things and I say, look at the clouds. :shock: That's me.
> 
> You might not see the lady but it's in 2 pictures. One is her gown train and the other is her reaching out toward the heavens.


So lovely and serene!! And the sky is such a rich color of blue!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening to all from a sunny Great Bend, New York.
> 
> Today's coffee.


Yummmy coffee, thank you!!! I adore that picture.. thank you sister of my heart!!!
Where is Jaime???? I haven't seen her post in awhile. :-(


----------



## jknappva

tryalot said:


> Don't comment here much, as you all seem so well established!
> Am wondering why you have been moved - again?


You'll have to speak up more often..we always welcome a new voice!! 
The move was by administration...but if you look for our host, Sam, posts, you can always find us..he's 'thewren'
Lovely to hear from you.
JuneK


----------



## jheiens

Welcome, tryalot!!!

We certainly hope you will join us as often as possible at Sam's virtual table. We are a peaceable and friendly lot and quite helpful if you need us to be. We are also good listeners to whatever news you might want to share. We are pretty good at ''cheer-leading'' too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> There seems to be 100% agreement on this, including my family. (mind you I have not broached the decision with the in laws, I guess they will take a different view- but I am hoping to stall discussion)
> 
> I have just heard from the lady who has Rufus- his tummy is a bit upset, but otherwise he is settling well. So that is good.


Some things you can do nothing about...but where you live is definitely your choice!! As I've said before, and it's just MHO, the farther away from Lupe, the better!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Your clouds are called mare's tails. There is a technical name for them but that is what I know them as. There is a saying among sea-faring sailors "mackerel skies and mare's tails call for tall ships to lower their sails". This is because these types of clouds indicate a warm front is rapidly moving in bringing wind and rain usually within 24-48 hours. When these mare's tails appear, my fibro and arthritis act up confirming what the clouds already tell me. My father was a pilot and he had to learn about all the different clouds and what they indicated. hmmmm, some clouds are actually fluffy sheep if you look at them right! hahaha, Zoe
> rugby group doing the fluffy sheep song with the fluffy sheep clouds in the sky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missed you these last few days!
> JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... yep, the 18th, I have been trying to ignore it.. but this home family seems to be dead set on going all out again. I mentioned to Daniel a few years ago that I hadn't had a birthday cake or a wrapped up gift since I was a little girl. My next birthday he and C along with Mom went all out, I was sent a store in a different part of town (I lived near Augusta, GA at the time) when I came home they had arranged for a few friends to come over and they totally surprised me!! That was the year I got this lap top, so many other wonderful gifts, but most of all was the fun of celebrating with my close friends and my family. Every year since then, they have gotten together and done something very special for me.. of course when their b'days come around they get the same treatment from me!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


How sweet of them.. 
:thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I love swiss chard in vegetable soup - a very nice addition - I really don't like meat in my vetetable soup - always make it totally vegetarian - something about the taste of all the veggies melded together - usually use a little thyme to blend it together.
> 
> sam


I grow swiss chard in a large pot in the house over the winter. At times i have to tell Chrissy to let it be for a few days to let it recoup. I also have herbs in pots so I have fresh herbs.


----------



## sugarsugar

Has anyone heard from Busyworkerbee ??


----------



## wannabear

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Sam. I know I said goodnight earlier and here I am. :shock: :shock: :shock: How can I explain. My eyes are little slits almost closed.
> 
> Lurker, the blanket is from New Zealand. Here is a link telling about the new Royal baby's blanket, two of them:
> 
> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=10901913


On that same page there is a link to an editorial saying that giving such a shawl as a gift showed a lack of imagination, and it would have been better to give something modern. His suggestion was a soccer outfit. I disagree with that so much, and think it's an absurd thing to say. Maybe he doesn't understand how parents feel about the keepsakes surrounding the births of their children. I have a box of things from my children's baby years. The royal baby's shawl just happens to be museum quality. I was glad to see it spread out in the photo. Amazing work.


----------



## jknappva

It turns out I have a very creepy man harassing me at work. He was a customer in the antique store on Wed, started out just like another customer but he started saying very inappropriate things and he wouldn't leave. Worst part he came back today at the same time, this time I acted rudely and walked out of the store , he left but said he would come back. I work tomorrow but we are more worried he will come again on Wed. Felt good I kinda stood up to him today but since I am there alone it is alittle unnerving. The owners are taking it seriously and will have someone there with me or they will be there on Wed to ask him to leave if he comes again.

It might be a good idea to call the police. You shouldn't have to put up with someone like that. And sometimes that's the only way to deal with that type individual!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Tessadele

Good night Caren, I'm just thinking of getting up although the day is nearly over.

Tessa

.


NanaCaren said:


> good night sweet lady sleep well. I think I am headed to bed as well. Have to be up early for formula1. :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I played hockey too, loved it.


I preferred what was considered boy sports to girly things still do most of the time.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I can verify these are wonderful. I do them in the lower oven warmer drawer at about 115F. It takes a lot longer, for sure. :lol: :lol: :lol: But they really are good.
> 
> This last week I took raw almonds and raw cashews and sprouted them overnight and then dried them in the drawer for 2 days and I have to say they are the best nuts DH and I have ever had. If I am able to come to the KAP next year I will bring some. Crunchy through and through and supposedly because they were sprouted they have more nutrition.


The nuts sounds delish I will have to give them a try.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Sending bd wishes to your mom.....


A very happy birthday to your Mom!!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

5mmdpns said:


> ahhhhhhh! but think of the view we would see and we would definitely take time to smell the roses! Zoe


You have that right.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although we are threatened with a lot of rain later, but I won't complain as my lawn is a lovely shde of brown!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Mine will be filled with jam makiing and sewing.
> 
> Here's some Saturday photos for you


All of your photos are wonderful....and more lovely roses!! I'd probably never go inside if I had a beautiful garden like yours! and how fantastic that your hubby does all the work and enjoys doing it!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

tryalot said:


> Thanks,
> I mostly work on lace crochet, a tablecloth at the moment, and maybe an afghan when I want a change.
> Love cooking, we eat a lot of Asian style as well as traditional food, I like to make everything from scratch. Making a beef curry tonight.
> Love my garden and mainly grow veggies, but do love flowers, especially perfumed ones. Am waiting for Spring so I can get out in the garden, the ground is too wet at the moment.
> We keep our own hens, and over the last couple of weeks they have just started to lay again, lovely!


So glad you stopped by again and hope to see some photos of Tasmania. How interesting that would be. Your garden sounds lovely and sounds like your seasons are the same as Julies. Your own hens, so nice. Would love to see your lace crochet tablecloth too. That is a lot of intensive work and a work of art, I'm sure. I used to crochet lace and may again someday.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening to all from a sunny Great Bend, New York.
> 
> Today's coffee.


Love this....the coffee and all my sisters!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although we are threatened with a lot of rain later, but I won't complain as my lawn is a lovely shde of brown!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Mine will be filled with jam makiing and sewing.
> 
> Here's some Saturday photos for you


Love your garden, I need a small garden corner like that. The cloud picture is brilliant, love clouds. well pretty much any sky photo.

Let me know when the jam is finished and I'll come over


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> * Note to those who received a lucet from Gweniepooh*
> Marianne and I just realized that I failed to sand the edge after the first coat of poly and it is rough and may snag your yarn. Just take a piece of sand paper and sand the edges until smooth. Sorry about this slip up; just got a bit rushed finishing them.


Thank you for the heads-up. No apology needed. It will be an I started it, made it, and finished it but we are sisters, so left just a part for you to make it yours.


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... yep, the 18th, I have been trying to ignore it.. but this home family seems to be dead set on going all out again. I mentioned to Daniel a few years ago that I hadn't had a birthday cake or a wrapped up gift since I was a little girl. My next birthday he and C along with Mom went all out, I was sent a store in a different part of town (I lived near Augusta, GA at the time) when I came home they had arranged for a few friends to come over and they totally surprised me!! That was the year I got this lap top, so many other wonderful gifts, but most of all was the fun of celebrating with my close friends and my family. Every year since then, they have gotten together and done something very special for me.. of course when their b'days come around they get the same treatment from me!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


And you deserve the special treatment every day not just on your birthday!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> Do you know whether chard will last over the winter? Do you think I could plant some when it cools off? It really isn't very cold down here any time, although it does dip below freezing some nights in winter.


It should be ok there over the winter, for the cold nights cover it up. I was told there is no way to grow chard in a pot, It can be if you use a large pot as it has long roots.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I have not read the book - did you know they made a movie of the book? I don't think it was anywhere near as good as the book. they changed to much - Hollywood for you.
> 
> sam


inishowen wrote:
Good evening Sam. It sounds like you all had a lovely meeting. The only thing I know about Defiance is the book called "The prize winner of Defiance Ohio" which I enjoyed reading. Have you heard of it? It's been warmer here in Ireland than in florida, now that's saying something!

_________________________
Just checked and my library has it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> daralene - what is tempeh?
> 
> sam


tempeh is fermented soy. It should be Organic as otherwise it is genetically modified. It takes on a more solid characteristic. There are flavored ones. You can use it like you would meat. If plain it would take on the flavor of salad dressing. We have marinated and then charcoal grilled. Used in salads, and added to dishes. It is a protein.


----------



## FranVan

I so want to attend KAP next year. I am in Ohio , just need to find someone to come with me. I don't travel by myself. My late husband would drive me any place I wanted to go.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Just been making a bunch of heart shaped dishcloths right now.
> I usually see a pattern that I like and I have to give it a try. :thumbup:


Those will be a beautiful gift. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

AZ Sticks said:


> Love the clouds - I have some I will post when I get back next week....


Great!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Angora! Hugs for you too- Hope you are starting to feel a bit better.


Yes, but I sure have a lot of work piling up inside and out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Going to my mom's tomorrow. She will be 90 on Wednesday, but we are having a party for her tomorrow. I think she is excited. We hope that some of her "still living" friends will be able to come. So, I will probably check in tomorrow night, and I'm sure try to catch up on all of the posts. Saturdays are always chatty days.


What a special Birthday, her 90th.

Happy Birthday to your Mom. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

tryalot said:


> Um, geography not quite right :lol: Tasmania is an island off the lowest part of the mainland. South. But very good, not many realise it is Australia !
> 
> Here's a link to a picture I posted months ago, haven't yet finished the next one  been a bit slack I'm afraid.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113190-1.html


That is just incredible work. I see Designer was the first one to comment on it. She knows good work. Thank you so much for sharing this with us. Amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Good evening everyone. Sam, it's hard to believe it's been a week since everyone decended on Defiance, I haven't been able to keep up on last weeks very well, too much running around, so I'll go back and see if I can't get a little of it read tomorrow.
> Ah well.
> Spider, please be safe, but don't let him make you quit a job you love so much, it's a great idea to have others with you at the times he tends to show up.
> Julie, I know how hard it must have been to place Rufus in a new home, but so glad that they are communicating with you on how he's doing, hopefully you'll be able to have visits with him. As far as staying in NZ, you have to do what's best for you, otherwise you won't be able to do what's best for anyone else anyway, I'm sure it has been difficult though and don't envy you the decisions you've had to make.
> AZ, hopes that DH is feeling up to snuff soon, hope the trip helps him to feel better.
> Angora, I hope you are moving around a little better soon, it's aweful to not be able to do what/how you want.
> Jynx, you must be so tired of doctors, dentists, and insurance people all together. Did your DD find someone to finish the painting that was started?
> Zoe, hey girl.
> Pontuf, how are you doing?
> Well, it's 1020pm here, so I'm going to head to bed, next week is shaping up to be another doozy, DStepmother has an appt to see a neurosugeon as it is indeed her back that is causing the leg pain, L4 and L5 are gone, so we'll see what they say, on a good point, it hasn't gone up her spine and seems to be just those two that are the problem. She has to see another doctor also as soon as she can get an appt for her breast, the mamogram was inconclusive, so on to another adventure for sure.
> Stay safe everyone, prayers and positive energies to all.
> Love and hugs.
> night.


Hope Dstepmother will be able to find help. Has to be painful with the back and leg. Will they just aspirate the lump to see if it is fluid filled. I've had that done. First time I got called back and taken into a room to be talked to I actually got lost driving back to work and I knew my way quite well, but it is unnerving and they even told me after the aspiration that nothing was wrong...still got lost. :shock: :shock: :shock: They did the aspiration immediatly right after the mammogram so we knew then it was a cyst and not cancer. So sorry she is having to go through all this waiting.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Yummmy coffee, thank you!!! I adore that picture.. thank you sister of my heart!!!
> Where is Jaime???? I haven't seen her post in awhile. :-(


 You are most welcome!

She has been working and getting ready to head back to college in a few weeks. I told here she needs to check in soon. Last night she was at the drive in.


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Good night Caren, I'm just thinking of getting up although the day is nearly over.
> 
> Tessa
> 
> .


Good afternoon Tessa, I was so out of it yesterday I slept most of the day away got up for about an hour and back to bed. Slept right through the night.


----------



## Cashmeregma

FranVan said:


> I so want to attend KAP next year. I am in Ohio , just need to find someone to come with me. I don't travel by myself. My late husband would drive me any place I wanted to go.


I'm so sorry that I'm up along the Great Lakes. Otherwise I would be glad to give you a ride. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma

Where is Darowil??? Hope she is just traveling and ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Some purple for Purple Fi since she has been so kind to share her garden with us for so long and all the flowers at the flower show.

But please, everyone enjoy.

I finally got some Asian lilies coming up and this one plant has only one blossom. Tiny little plant bug big beautiful lily. The deer usually eat them but I put this powder around them and it worked. :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup: I thought we might see all the bees working on the Russian sage but not a one showed in the photo. :roll: I love seeing their legs laden with pollen that looks almost as heavy as them. Yet somehow they still fly.


----------



## Marianne818

FranVan said:


> I so want to attend KAP next year. I am in Ohio , just need to find someone to come with me. I don't travel by myself. My late husband would drive me any place I wanted to go.


FranVan, I betcha there is someone close by or going through your area, so we will just have to figure that one out as time gets closer! We have a bit over a year to work out details :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome!
> 
> She has been working and getting ready to head back to college in a few weeks. I told here she needs to check in soon. Last night she was at the drive in.


Oh I forgot she goes away to college. DUH. :roll: :roll: I really enjoyed being around her last weekend.. she's got such a sweet attitude and just a gem!! As we say in Texas, you done good by her :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Oh I forgot she goes away to college. DUH. :roll: :roll: I really enjoyed being around her last weekend.. she's got such a sweet attitude and just a gem!! As we say in Texas, you done good by her :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hey Marianne...Mornin'


----------



## Kathleendoris

I never did catch up with the last TP, but have at least managed to skim through this one. I am still away, but the Wi-Fi is behaving and the children have gone off to an activity centre that I found it easy to excuse myself from. What better reason to sit down for a cup of tea with everyone (although I hesitate to tell you what is really in the glass at my elbow!).

Julie, I did not follow the full story behind your decision to stay in NZ, but the move did seem to be overwhelming, logistically, financially and emotionally. Good luck with the in-laws, and don't let anyone put a guilt trip on you. Truly, you have done all any human could have done.

Those of you who played hockey - was it hockey as we know it in the UK, or ice hockey? I played hockey at school (hated it), then later for a Young Farmers team, but I haven't played for nearly 40 years. One of my daughters (she who is now expecting the new baby) plays regularly, as does her husband. That is how they met.

Spider, take great care. I am glad your employers are being supportive. That sort of situation is unpleasant even when you are working alongside other people, but when you are on your own, it is intolerable.

I love the cloudscapes. I was brought up in the Fens, where we have low horizons and huge skies. People would often tell me that our landscapes were boring (although I never found them so), but I would tell them that we have different, and stunning, cloudscapes every day and never know what to expect next.

Best wishes to all. I shall be back home tomorrow and, with luck, next week will be a little less frantic and more conducive to a bit of tea and chat!


----------



## Cashmeregma

I posted the baby blanket - Safari Parade here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187954-1.html

I can't get over how much work I have to do on my walkway and I need to work on the kitchen. It will just have to wait. :-( I also need to knit.   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:



> But please, everyone enjoy.


Daralene, I'd love to walk through your garden also!! Such pretty flowers to start the day, between you, Purplefi and Caren, all I need is to hear a waterfall and my morning will be on a good start!
Mom kept me up till after 2 am.. then she woke me at 4:30 am.. she's sound asleep now and I have been wide awake since she woke me :-( :roll: I have a clip of a waterfall on Face book.. think I'll try to find it.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Marianne...Mornin'


Good Morning Sis :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris said:


> Those of you who played hockey - was it hockey as we know it in the UK, or ice hockey? I played hockey at school (hated it), then later for a Young Farmers team, but I haven't played for nearly 40 years. One of my daughters (she who is now expecting the new baby) plays regularly, as does her husband. That is how they met.
> 
> I love the cloudscapes. I was brought up in the Fens, where we have low horizons and huge skies. People would often tell me that our landscapes were boring (although I never found them so), but I would tell them that we have different, and stunning, cloudscapes every day and never know what to expect next.
> 
> Best wishes to all. I shall be back home tomorrow and, with luck, next week will be a little less frantic and more conducive to a bit of tea and chat!


________________________
Being as they were Canadian I would have to say ice hockey. I know that is what we were talking about when I said my cousin's daughter 5 or 6 yrs. old was playing and my cousin played professionally for a while - ice hockey. 

Perhaps the people that said the skies were boring were boring people. I'm with you.

Have a great time wherever you are.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Daralene, I'd love to walk through your garden also!! Such pretty flowers to start the day, between you, Purplefi and Caren, all I need is to hear a waterfall and my morning will be on a good start!
> Mom kept me up till after 2 am.. then she woke me at 4:30 am.. she's sound asleep now and I have been wide awake since she woke me :-( :roll: I have a clip of a waterfall on Face book.. think I'll try to find it.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love to see it and I'll bet I did.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> Daralene, I'd love to walk through your garden also!! Such pretty flowers to start the day, between you, Purplefi and Caren, all I need is to hear a waterfall and my morning will be on a good start!
> Mom kept me up till after 2 am.. then she woke me at 4:30 am.. she's sound asleep now and I have been wide awake since she woke me :-( :roll: I have a clip of a waterfall on Face book.. think I'll try to find it.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sorry about the lack of sleep, hope you can get a nap sometime.


----------



## RookieRetiree

double post



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I should be in bed. I was killing time until I could take another antibiotic... I must say, the tooth is starting to ache a very little bit... nothing bad at all. However, I am not sure I want to take the Motrin he prescribed. The surgeon's office gave me the actual medical name for what happened to me and I guess I am really lucky to be alive... It is a rare occurrence and often fatal.... and one of the possible causes is the use of NASAIDs.. so I am just a little leery... Then again, I don't much believe in pain.... Decisions, decisions... I am going to have to ask if I should quit taking the Aleve every morning for aches and pains.... I'm sure I could do without. I did it more as a preventative....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Jynx...it's the same thing that happened to my sister...I think the increased use of NASAIDS is a big issue. It's a mixed bag for me - I can't take them because they make me vomit profusely, but there isn't really a good substitute either...do take care of yourself. You've been through a very serious situation...need you rested and well before the reversal. Sending you healing thoughts for your tooth and hope you are taking it easy even though you've been released by the wound doctor.



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I should be in bed. I was killing time until I could take another antibiotic... I must say, the tooth is starting to ache a very little bit... nothing bad at all. However, I am not sure I want to take the Motrin he prescribed. The surgeon's office gave me the actual medical name for what happened to me and I guess I am really lucky to be alive... It is a rare occurrence and often fatal.... and one of the possible causes is the use of NASAIDs.. so I am just a little leery... Then again, I don't much believe in pain.... Decisions, decisions... I am going to have to ask if I should quit taking the Aleve every morning for aches and pains.... I'm sure I could do without. I did it more as a preventative....


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although we are threatened with a lot of rain later, but I won't complain as my lawn is a lovely shde of brown!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Mine will be filled with jam makiing and sewing.
> 
> Here's some Saturday photos for you


Coffee in hand,  ready to just relax and feel nature at it's best. Great eye candy. Thanks.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kathleendoris said:


> Those of you who played hockey - was it hockey as we know it in the UK, or ice hockey? I played hockey at school (hated it), then later for a Young Farmers team, but I haven't played for nearly 40 years. One of my daughters (she who is now expecting the new baby) plays regularly, as does her husband. That is how they met.
> 
> I played both field hockey which I think is similar to what you call hockey in the UK and ice hockey.


----------



## Cashmeregma

My caterpillars on the parsley have grown it seems and I just realized I put the pot back in the direct sunlight so I moved the little guys into the shade. Still warm but worried the direct sun all day would be too much. I hope when they become beautiful butterflies they will stay in my garden and at least say good-bye before they leave. I want to see their miraculous transformation.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening to all from a sunny Great Bend, New York.
> 
> Today's coffee.


Thanks will do.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love the cup, look good. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I posted the baby blanket - Safari Parade here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187954-1.html
> 
> I can't get over how much work I have to do on my walkway and I need to work on the kitchen. It will just have to wait. :-( I also need to knit.   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I know what you mean about things needing to get done. My poor walkway has been ignored. I need to get the plants out of it  not looking forward to that. The kitchen well have to clean up after Chrissy was cooking yesterday right before she went to work. Knitting will take a back seat as Grant is dropping off the grandsons for the day. :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Daralene, I'd love to walk through your garden also!! Such pretty flowers to start the day, between you, Purplefi and Caren, all I need is to hear a waterfall and my morning will be on a good start!
> Mom kept me up till after 2 am.. then she woke me at 4:30 am.. she's sound asleep now and I have been wide awake since she woke me :-( :roll: I have a clip of a waterfall on Face book.. think I'll try to find it.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


If I could post a video on here I'd post my waterfall for you. It is n't much but sounds wonderful. Or I could post the waterfall from the pool and the water slide.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> If I could post a video on here I'd post my waterfall for you. It is n't much but sounds wonderful. Or I could post the waterfall from the pool and the water slide.


I haven't figured out how to post things from places like face book, I have several clips of local waterfalls that a guy posts frequently.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver wrote:
Well, I should be in bed. I was killing time until I could take another antibiotic... I must say, the tooth is starting to ache a very little bit... nothing bad at all. However, I am not sure I want to take the Motrin he prescribed. The surgeon's office gave me the actual medical name for what happened to me and I guess I am really lucky to be alive... It is a rare occurrence and often fatal.... and one of the possible causes is the use of NASAIDs.. so I am just a little leery... Then again, I don't much believe in pain.... Decisions, decisions... I am going to have to ask if I should quit taking the Aleve every morning for aches and pains.... I'm sure I could do without. I did it more as a preventative....
____________________________________

It's a wonder I didn't do that to myself Dreamweaver. I took NSAID's every day just to be able to move and when I would go on a trip with someone I took up to 18 in a day to be able to walk through the pain. Way too many. I have some liver damage and they say it isn't due to that, but I believe it is and they still tell me it's ok to take. Can't tell you how sorry I am that this happened to you and I know we almost lost you. What an absolute blessing to have you with us. Hope you will be in tip top condition for the reversal. Eat as healthy as you can, be as good as you can to yourself even if it means being selfish. Big Hugs dear and loads of love.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Thanks will do.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Love the cup, look good. :-D


I love receiving and sharing the coffee cups. I had to share the sister plaque seems we are all sisters of the heart. Of course I include Sam as a brother of the heart.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> I haven't figured out how to post things from places like face book, I have several clips of local waterfalls that a guy posts frequently.


I hope someday to visit your beautiful Georgia mountains and waterfalls. Must be soooooooo beautiful. Speaking of waterfalls, there is this one place between two of the Fingerlakes called Watkins Glen, NY. Grandma Paula would know this one for sure as it is in her back yard, so to speak.
Number of falls: 19

You can park your car and walk all the waterfalls and then take a bus back. I always wanted to do this and now I can't but maybe someday as I am so much better.:thumbup: 
Size/Types: A variety of waterfalls, including small staircase, cascades, dripping curtains, punchbowls, plunges and chutes; ranging from a few feet to 60 feet high.

Best time to visit: Spring and fall mornings, during the week. Spring has low visitor traffic, high flow, and bright yellow colors in the surrounding foliage. Summer brings more tourists, low flow, and hot weather, when combined with the humidity, can make the hike slightly unpleasant. Fall brings back mild weather, sometimes more flow, and beautiful orange and yellow leaves that dust the dull gray rock of the glen. The Gorge Trail is closed in winter and the upper reaches of the park are frequently used for cross-country skiing and snowshoeing.

Flow: Moderate to low. Spring often has the best flow.

Waterway: Glen Creek is the accumulation of several tributaries (Including Van Zandt Hollow and Hollow Creek) that begin in the hills less than a mile to the west, and then descends nearly 400 feet within the 1.8 mile stretch of the park. After it exits the park, Glen Creek continues east through the village for about a mile and empties into the Barge Canal/Seneca Lake Inlet and then into Seneca Lake.

Time: Plan for at least an hour to hike, 3 or more to photograph / picnic / swim.

Seasons/Hours: The park is open year-round, but the Gorge Trail is closed in winter and opens later in spring depending on the damage caused by the winter weather.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Some purple for Purple Fi since she has been so kind to share her garden with us for so long and all the flowers at the flower show.
> 
> But please, everyone enjoy.
> 
> I finally got some Asian lilies coming up and this one plant has only one blossom. Tiny little plant bug big beautiful lily. The deer usually eat them but I put this powder around them and it worked. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I thought we might see all the bees working on the Russian sage but not a one showed in the photo. :roll: I love seeing their legs laden with pollen that looks almost as heavy as them. Yet somehow they still fly.


Beautiful :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I love receiving and sharing the coffee cups. I had to share the sister plaque seems we are all sisters of the heart. Of course I include Sam as a brother of the heart.


 :lol: thanks Sis.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> I hope someday to visit your beautiful Georgia mountains and waterfalls. Must be soooooooo beautiful. Speaking of waterfalls, there is this one place between two of the Fingerlakes called Watkins Glen, NY. Grandma Paula would know this one for sure as it is in her back yard, so to speak.
> Number of falls: 19
> 
> You can park your car and walk all the waterfalls and then take a bus back. I always wanted to do this and now I can't but maybe someday as I am so much better.:thumbup:
> Size/Types: A variety of waterfalls, including small staircase, cascades, dripping curtains, punchbowls, plunges and chutes; ranging from a few feet to 60 feet high.
> 
> Best time to visit: Spring and fall mornings, during the week. Spring has low visitor traffic, high flow, and bright yellow colors in the surrounding foliage. Summer brings more tourists, low flow, and hot weather, when combined with the humidity, can make the hike slightly unpleasant. Fall brings back mild weather, sometimes more flow, and beautiful orange and yellow leaves that dust the dull gray rock of the glen. The Gorge Trail is closed in winter and the upper reaches of the park are frequently used for cross-country skiing and snowshoeing.
> 
> Flow: Moderate to low. Spring often has the best flow.
> 
> Waterway: Glen Creek is the accumulation of several tributaries (Including Van Zandt Hollow and Hollow Creek) that begin in the hills less than a mile to the west, and then descends nearly 400 feet within the 1.8 mile stretch of the park. After it exits the park, Glen Creek continues east through the village for about a mile and empties into the Barge Canal/Seneca Lake Inlet and then into Seneca Lake.
> 
> Time: Plan for at least an hour to hike, 3 or more to photograph / picnic / swim.
> 
> Seasons/Hours: The park is open year-round, but the Gorge Trail is closed in winter and opens later in spring depending on the damage caused by the winter weather.


That is beautiful . :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> That is beautiful . :thumbup:


Thanks Patches, and as Dreamweaver will know, it is also a car racing place.

Just had my wheatgrass juice and now time to get showered and started with my day. At least I am getting dressed today!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> :lol: thanks Sis.


Very welcome sis. 
I talk more to everyone on here than I do my own sisters and two of them live less than an hour from me. 
One of my favorite waterfalls ever, and one I found online. 
Ravine in Kusnacht, Switzerland.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I hope someday to visit your beautiful Georgia mountains and waterfalls. Must be soooooooo beautiful. Speaking of waterfalls, there is this one place between two of the Fingerlakes called Watkins Glen, NY. Grandma Paula would know this one for sure as it is in her back yard, so to speak.
> Number of falls: 19
> 
> Lovely waterfall, maybe one day I will go see it. Take the grandsons for an outing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks to Marianne, and Sugarsugar for virtual hugs- feeling a little more hopeful today- must get my focaccia stared, pity I am right out of Parmesan- have not been able to afford it for quite some time- but Italian is very good for making do with what is in your cupboard. Does not help that I have not heard from Fale- it feels like two weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Some things you can do nothing about...but where you live is definitely your choice!! As I've said before, and it's just MHO, the farther away from Lupe, the better!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


I know with her around I would have difficulty achieving freedom of religious choice- which had been worrying me a lot. Don't like coercion in what I consider a private choice- but this grumble better not start debate here- if anyone wants to follow the train of thought you are welcome to PM me.


----------



## Sorlenna

Spider, I know how you feel--it's very scary to be harassed like that--we used to get the occasional bizarre person like that in our store, whether just creepy or outright abusive. I hope he doesn't come back, but if he does, that the authorities will be able to deal with the situation.

Speaking of clouds, we had a giant duck across the street last night! It was actually a very intense storm which followed--highly unusual for here, and this morning we have reports of flooding and damage, though all is well with us. We were lucky and didn't even lose electric service (rather a surprise).


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Patches, and as Dreamweaver will know, it is also a car racing place.
> 
> Just had my wheatgrass juice and now time to get showered and started with my day. At least I am getting dressed today!


Pray your day is as beautiful as you are, and that my Sister, is a great day. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too.... and thanks for the Dr. I looked him up and it says he takes my insurance. Will give the office a call to confirm.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Very welcome sis.
> I talk more to everyone on here than I do my own sisters and two of them live less than an hour from me.
> One of my favorite waterfalls ever, and one I found online.
> Ravine in Kusnacht, Switzerland.


WOW, one day......


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I should be in bed. I was killing time until I could take another antibiotic... I must say, the tooth is starting to ache a very little bit... nothing bad at all. However, I am not sure I want to take the Motrin he prescribed. The surgeon's office gave me the actual medical name for what happened to me and I guess I am really lucky to be alive... It is a rare occurrence and often fatal.... and one of the possible causes is the use of NASAIDs.. so I am just a little leery... Then again, I don't much believe in pain.... Decisions, decisions... I am going to have to ask if I should quit taking the Aleve every morning for aches and pains.... I'm sure I could do without. I did it more as a preventative....


A nice glass of wine instead of the Motrin?


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> On that same page there is a link to an editorial saying that giving such a shawl as a gift showed a lack of imagination, and it would have been better to give something modern. His suggestion was a soccer outfit. I disagree with that so much, and think it's an absurd thing to say. Maybe he doesn't understand how parents feel about the keepsakes surrounding the births of their children. I have a box of things from my children's baby years. The royal baby's shawl just happens to be museum quality. I was glad to see it spread out in the photo. Amazing work.


Soccer is a rising sport here, but at the time of the gift being created not even the parents knew it would be a boy. For a country famous for the production of Merino wool- I find it a very appropriate gift- but typical of editorial policy with that particular paper!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although we are threatened with a lot of rain later, but I won't complain as my lawn is a lovely shde of brown!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Mine will be filled with jam makiing and sewing.
> 
> Here's some Saturday photos for you


Oh those are beautiful as usual, the pond is just lovely. I think I need to make a booklet of all your garden photos and tell my DH that that's what I want in my backyard, we'll need a few more lots I think, to have enough room but I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Marianne, and Sugarsugar for virtual hugs- feeling a little more hopeful today- must get my focaccia stared, pity I am right out of Parmesan- have not been able to afford it for quite some time- but Italian is very good for making do with what is in your cupboard. Does not help that I have not heard from Fale- it feels like two weeks.


Just remember, weather you hear from Fale- or not you are in his heart and he in yours, words are not always needed. Just know. Time or distances, can't change that.  just lean on the love you two share. 
We care Sis.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> So glad you stopped by again and hope to see some photos of Tasmania. How interesting that would be. Your garden sounds lovely and sounds like your seasons are the same as Julies. Your own hens, so nice. Would love to see your lace crochet tablecloth too. That is a lot of intensive work and a work of art, I'm sure. I used to crochet lace and may again someday.


Angora - Tasmania and us HAVE to get the same seasons- there is no surprise about that one- sorry to be amused, dear are your aches bothering you? I think that fall has to have done more damage than you are acknowledging to us?


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> Spider, I know how you feel--it's very scary to be harassed like that--we used to get the occasional bizarre person like that in our store, whether just creepy or outright abusive. I hope he doesn't come back, but if he does, that the authorities will be able to deal with the situation.
> 
> Speaking of clouds, we had a giant duck across the street last night! It was actually a very intense storm which followed--highly unusual for here, and this morning we have reports of flooding and damage, though all is well with us. We were lucky and didn't even lose electric service (rather a surprise).


YES!!!! I can see it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Where is Darowil??? Hope she is just traveling and ok.


Darowil is on holiday! she told us she would be a away for a while. I spoke with her briefly a couple of days ago- she is fine and enjoying the break.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Very welcome sis.
> I talk more to everyone on here than I do my own sisters and two of them live less than an hour from me.
> One of my favorite waterfalls ever, and one I found online.
> Ravine in Kusnacht, Switzerland.


So lovely. I loved Switzerland. When I looked out the hotel window in Montreux I felt like I was in heaven with the snow capped mountains and the blue, blue lake and flowers all around. Reminded me of Shangri-la. The source of the Rhine is in Switzerland and other rivers too. Our German friends took us to the part where the Rhine starts and it is a small creek at the beginning. Another friend drove me through the mountains in Austria on Lake Constance, bordering Switzerland and I thought I would really die. Up that high they just opened the one gate that day and then it started to snow. Views so beautiful but my heart was in my mouth the whole time. I survived and now wish I had relaxed and enjoyed the beauty.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> What a special Birthday, her 90th.
> 
> Happy Birthday to your Mom. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes, indeed! Happy birthday to Pammie's DM!

Poledra, sending good thoughts for DSM. Waiting can be the most nerve-wracking part...

Darowil was off visiting, wasn't she?



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Marianne, and Sugarsugar for virtual hugs- feeling a little more hopeful today- must get my focaccia stared, pity I am right out of Parmesan- have not been able to afford it for quite some time- but Italian is very good for making do with what is in your cupboard. Does not help that I have not heard from Fale- it feels like two weeks.


That's one of my favorite things to make, too--haven't made one in a long time (used to make it to take for my lunch when I worked at the bookstore).

I am knitting today--sweater #2 underway and almost to the sleeve division...may get these done in time yet!

Take care all--hugs & blessings!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Darowil is on holiday! she told us she would be a away for a while. I spoke with her briefly a couple of days ago- she is fine and enjoying the break.


Thanks Julie, Good Morning to you and how are you feeling today.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I never did catch up with the last TP, but have at least managed to skim through this one. I am still away, but the Wi-Fi is behaving and the children have gone off to an activity centre that I found it easy to excuse myself from. What better reason to sit down for a cup of tea with everyone (although I hesitate to tell you what is really in the glass at my elbow!).
> 
> Julie, I did not follow the full story behind your decision to stay in NZ, but the move did seem to be overwhelming, logistically, financially and emotionally. Good luck with the in-laws, and don't let anyone put a guilt trip on you. Truly, you have done all any human could have done.


Good you will be home soon Kathleendoris- but I think you will have had good weather for your break! Thanks for the vote of confidence! I have a friend who has been bargeing (well, working on a barge) somewhere through Europe- she will be home by mid-August- I think she chose a good summer for the visit. This is my friend who would like me to knit the Kaffe Fassett- I need to get some feedback on some of the work I am doing- hard to finish when you need to see how the work is progressing- a disadvantage of having no pattern!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Spider, I know how you feel--it's very scary to be harassed like that--we used to get the occasional bizarre person like that in our store, whether just creepy or outright abusive. I hope he doesn't come back, but if he does, that the authorities will be able to deal with the situation.
> 
> Speaking of clouds, we had a giant duck across the street last night! It was actually a very intense storm which followed--highly unusual for here, and this morning we have reports of flooding and damage, though all is well with us. We were lucky and didn't even lose electric service (rather a surprise).


Love it! I once saw two beautiful cloud herons in the morning sky, from my home in Christchurch. I also was a cloud gazer as a child.
Glad the rain did not cause you too many problems. How serious is the flooding?


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Just remember, weather you hear from Fale- or not you are in his heart and he in yours, words are not always needed. Just know. Time or distances, can't change that.  just lean on the love you two share.
> We care Sis.


Thanks Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Julie, Good Morning to you and how are you feeling today.


A bit chilly at present. it is 57F, but I have not had my morning brew yet. Life is very quiet without Rufus- but it is good Terry is so concerned to do the right thing for him.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> .
> Speaking of clouds, we had a giant duck across the street last night! It was actually a very intense storm which followed--highly unusual for here, and this morning we have reports of flooding and damage, though all is well with us. We were lucky and didn't even lose electric service (rather a surprise).


wow, definitely can see the duck.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Hope Dstepmother will be able to find help. Has to be painful with the back and leg. Will they just aspirate the lump to see if it is fluid filled. I've had that done. First time I got called back and taken into a room to be talked to I actually got lost driving back to work and I knew my way quite well, but it is unnerving and they even told me after the aspiration that nothing was wrong...still got lost. :shock: :shock: :shock: They did the aspiration immediatly right after the mammogram so we knew then it was a cyst and not cancer. So sorry she is having to go through all this waiting.


They may have to fuse the L4 and L5 but we'll find out soon, it's not as bad to have done now with all the advancements as it used to be, they said they just make a 1" incision and do every thing that way, but it's still a last option, hopefully something else will work, it was so strange that she only had occasional pain in her back, but it's referred pain to the leg. As for the breast, her family has a history of the cysts, but her mom had 3 lumps removed 10+ years ago and one was malignant and I think one of her sisters also had a malignant lump removed a few years back, so the doctor is not taking any chances and is sending her to a specialist right away. Has decided that if it is malignant, just going with a double mastectomy and getting it over with rather than to worry every year, and just doing the reconstructive surgery. But with luck, hope, and prayers, maybe it's all benign and just able to be either removed or drained. 
I'll let you all know when we know more. 
Thank you all for being a soft place to land when things are looking hard. Love you all.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Some purple for Purple Fi since she has been so kind to share her garden with us for so long and all the flowers at the flower show.
> 
> But please, everyone enjoy.
> 
> I finally got some Asian lilies coming up and this one plant has only one blossom. Tiny little plant bug big beautiful lily. The deer usually eat them but I put this powder around them and it worked. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I thought we might see all the bees working on the Russian sage but not a one showed in the photo. :roll: I love seeing their legs laden with pollen that looks almost as heavy as them. Yet somehow they still fly.


Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, I thanked you on the Safari Parade post for all the encouragement you have always given me and unwarranted praise. I bow to your knitting talents and talents in sewing, lace, tatting, etc. Thank you for being my lace teacher and for always encouraging me with my knitting as I step off into unknown territory.


Wow, Sockit2me just commented on my Safari Parade and a young lady named birsss, whose avatar is her with a huge tiger. She said she was at an animal sanctuary and just loves the big cats and he was a gentle old boy. Wow. Now that is amazing to do that. Her location is Australia.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Love it! I once saw two beautiful cloud herons in the morning sky, from my home in Christchurch. I also was a cloud gazer as a child.
> Glad the rain did not cause you too many problems. How serious is the flooding?


Reports are still coming in--we had some downtown and south of us. The arroyos were running like a full out river but should drain rather quickly. The problems come when the arroyos (channels, either natural or man made, that collect and divert the water) simply get overwhelmed, as happens when we get so much rain in so short a time. In one place, the water had actually come over the bridge that crossed the arroyo and the street was closed. Some homes had water coming inside but I think it's mostly yards and streets at this point. The interstate was closed due to downed power lines--last report I heard was 27,000 without power overnight, but actually, in a city this size and the strength of the storm, I'm surprised it isn't higher!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> So lovely. I loved Switzerland. When I looked out the hotel window in Montreux I felt like I was in heaven with the snow capped mountains and the blue, blue lake and flowers all around. Reminded me of Shangri-la. The source of the Rhine is in Switzerland and other rivers too. Our German friends took us to the part where the Rhine starts and it is a small creek at the beginning. Another friend drove me through the mountains in Austria on Lake Constance, bordering Switzerland and I thought I would really die. Up that high they just opened the one gate that day and then it started to snow. Views so beautiful but my heart was in my mouth the whole time. I survived and now wish I had relaxed and enjoyed the beauty.


I would love to go to switzerland, had plans to go with a friend but they feel through.  It is on my bucket list though. My heart would be in my throat as well. I am learning to relax and enjoy though it is hard to take photos with my eyes closed. I find if I have the camera I am not as scared. :-D


----------



## Grandmapaula

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someday to visit your beautiful Georgia mountains and waterfalls. Must be soooooooo beautiful. Speaking of waterfalls, there is this one place between two of the Fingerlakes called Watkins Glen, NY. Grandma Paula would know this one for sure as it is in her back yard, so to speak.
> Number of falls: 19
> 
> Lovely waterfall, maybe one day I will go see it. Take the grandsons for an outing.
> 
> 
> 
> Watkins Glen is less than an hour from me. I've been a few times, but not for several years. It's a tough hike, but it is very well worth it. I've always gone from bottom to top, but now I think I would start at the top and go down, there are a LOT of steps and I'm pretty sure that down would be easier on the knees and hips!!
> 
> If you decide to go to the Glen, you need to stay for a few days and do the wine trail around Seneca Lake. I don't know exactly how many wineries there are, but my guess is 50 or more. I know it takes my DDs and me 2 days tho do the Christmas tour and we don't taste at every one. We also have found 2 that aren't part of the official "Trail" that have some of the best wines on the lake. There are also several other lakes that have wine trails - you could make quite a vacation in the Finger Lakes! And just to tempt you more, there is a very nice yarn store in Watkins Glen and 2 in Ithaca! Love, Paula
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Some purple for Purple Fi since she has been so kind to share her garden with us for so long and all the flowers at the flower show.
> 
> But please, everyone enjoy
> 
> Thank you for sharing your flowers and lovely garden!
> juneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> They may have to fuse the L4 and L5 but we'll find out soon, it's not as bad to have done now with all the advancements as it used to be, they said they just make a 1" incision and do every thing that way, but it's still a last option, hopefully something else will work, it was so strange that she only had occasional pain in her back, but it's referred pain to the leg. As for the breast, her family has a history of the cysts, but her mom had 3 lumps removed 10+ years ago and one was malignant and I think one of her sisters also had a malignant lump removed a few years back, so the doctor is not taking any chances and is sending her to a specialist right away. Has decided that if it is malignant, just going with a double mastectomy and getting it over with rather than to worry every year, and just doing the reconstructive surgery. But with luck, hope, and prayers, maybe it's all benign and just able to be either removed or drained.
> I'll let you all know when we know more.
> Thank you all for being a soft place to land when things are looking hard. Love you all.


Prayers coming from here- and a gentle hug for DSM when you see her next- the prostheses they have for the breasts now are excellent- not too heavy any longer- and remarkably natural, but hopefully it does not get to that point. Refered pain down the legs is something I am very familiar with at Sciatic and Sacro Iliac- not familiar with the usage of L2 L3 or what ever it is that is causing her problems- any way prayers for a speedy recovery for her.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Reports are still coming in--we had some downtown and south of us. The arroyos were running like a full out river but should drain rather quickly. The problems come when the arroyos (channels, either natural or man made, that collect and divert the water) simply get overwhelmed, as happens when we get so much rain in so short a time. In one place, the water had actually come over the bridge that crossed the arroyo and the street was closed. Some homes had water coming inside but I think it's mostly yards and streets at this point. The interstate was closed due to downed power lines--last report I heard was 27,000 without power overnight, but actually, in a city this size and the strength of the storm, I'm surprised it isn't higher!


I had rather suspected this would be the sort of flash flooding you get on the odd occasion when it actually rains!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Spider, I know how you feel--it's very scary to be harassed like that--we used to get the occasional bizarre person like that in our store, whether just creepy or outright abusive. I hope he doesn't come back, but if he does, that the authorities will be able to deal with the situation.
> 
> Speaking of clouds, we had a giant duck across the street last night! It was actually a very intense storm which followed--highly unusual for here, and this morning we have reports of flooding and damage, though all is well with us. We were lucky and didn't even lose electric service (rather a surprise).


Ooh pretty, I see a running pegasus, isn't it ineresting that we can all look at the same cloud and see diverse and different images, one of the things I love and find fascinating about clouds. It's beautiful whether you see it as a duck, pegasus or just an amazing miracle of creation. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I know with her around I would have difficulty achieving freedom of religious choice- which had been worrying me a lot. Don't like coercion in what I consider a private choice- but this grumble better not start debate here- if anyone wants to follow the train of thought you are welcome to PM me.


Lupe doesn't sound like a very nice person. From what you've said, you're just as close to her as you need to be. I'm not starting a debate but agree with you, a person's religion is between her/him and the God they believe in!
Many hugs and blessings,
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh pretty, I see a running pegasus, isn't it ineresting that we can all look at the same cloud and see diverse and different images, one of the things I love and find fascinating about clouds. It's beautiful whether you see it as a duck, pegasus or just an amazing miracle of creation.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


AMEN!!!!! :-D


----------



## jknappva

.

Speaking of clouds, we had a giant duck across the street last night! It was actually a very intense storm which followed--highly unusual for here, and this morning we have reports of flooding and damage, though all is well with us. We were lucky and didn't even lose electric service (rather a surprise).[/quote]

Interesting sky....lovely but also, frightening!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Lupe doesn't sound like a very nice person. From what you've said, you're just as close to her as you need to be. I'm not starting a debate but agree with you, a person's religion is between her/him and the God they believe in!
> Many hugs and blessings,
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers coming from here- and a gentle hug for DSM when you see her next- the prostheses they have for the breasts now are excellent- not too heavy any longer- and remarkably natural, but hopefully it does not get to that point. Refered pain down the legs is something I am very familiar with at Sciatic and Sacro Iliac- not familiar with the usage of L2 L3 or what ever it is that is causing her problems- any way prayers for a speedy recovery for her.


Thank you, yes, we are hoping for the best, planning for the worst and smiling and laughing through it all. 
The L4 and L5 have not ruptured, thankfully, but have degraded enough that they are putting pressure on the nerves that run down and into the right leg, so that is that, but at least we know that one way or the other, within a few months she should be completely pain free. And they said that it is only in the lower part of her back, hasn't got any issues with the top part falling apart, so to just fuse those 2 if necessary shouldn't cause her any mobility problems. but she's lost almost 100lbs since her gastric bypass surgery, :thumbup: Told her it was the fat that was holding her together, now she's losing her glue. lolol...But it will be so much better in the long run.


----------



## jknappva

Thank you all for being a soft place to land when things are looking hard. Love you all.[/quote]

Prayers for DSM!! A worry shared is half the weight if carried alone.
I know she feels like fate is sort of ganging up on her with both problems at once.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thank you all for being a soft place to land when things are looking hard. Love you all.


Prayers for DSM!! A worry shared is half the weight if carried alone.
I know she feels like fate is sort of ganging up on her with both problems at once.
Hugs,
JuneK[/quote]

Thankfully she's the type of person that when things like this hit, she puts on her armour and goes to war with humor, optomism, and logic.  My poor DH is never quite sure what to do with us. lol But we can laugh or cry and crying gives my puffy eyes and a stuffy nose. 
Hugs back my dear.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a grey Surrey. It started to pour with rain as I was halfway through bottling the strawberry jam so I had to down tools and rush out and put the guinea pigs away (I am told they turn into Gremlins if they get wet - or an I muddling that up with something else?) Any way the jam is now all bottled and cooling in the kitchen. All I need now is the scones and clotted cream to go with it.
Thank you all for your nice comments about our garden. Mr. P is now planning another flower bed and steps down to the lawn.
Thank you also for the lovely photos, Caren the coffee cup and saucer looks lovely, Angora I just love your garden and can smell the lavender from here.
Healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That tablecloth is exquisite! You are so talented.


tryalot said:


> Um, geography not quite right :lol: Tasmania is an island off the lowest part of the mainland. South. But very good, not many realise it is Australia !
> 
> Here's a link to a picture I posted months ago, haven't yet finished the next one  been a bit slack I'm afraid.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-113190-1.html


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> thanks carol -- those sound really good.
> 
> sam


Believe me...they are! And good for you! that's a bonus!


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone. I gave the little sweater set to my neighbour (from China) - she cried when she opened it so I am glad i took the time. 

I think she is a bit lonely - doesn't speak too much English-- the little one (1 year old) beams at me whenever I see her so we have become good friends. I am working on Saroj's criss cross scarf as well as a pair of toe up socks for pat. The scarf is so different and it is really lovely -- check out the workshop as some of them are finished and I am really impressed with the design. I am going to make one for my daughter but am still knitting for the flood evacuees too. 

Hayley stayed overnight with us - such fun. She beat Pat at Checkers, 
cards, and he beat her at 'Battleship" She is knitting a scarf so we worked on our knitting and they just went to the play ground. I made waffles and strawberries for breakfast. She is such a nice young lady and we enjoy having her -- she is starting ballet next week. Loves to dance. 

I am so happy with Saroj's class, also Nadene's rippled childrens sweater -- Darowil's information workshop and child's sweater is still open until after Margaret gets back. 

Gwen will be opening her workshop soon. 3 very nice scarves for the Christmas series. 

I hope to spend some time doing watercolor this afternoon. I am out of cards. I keep Gayle (dil) supplied with them, and I like to have some on hand. 

It is hard to believe that this time last year some of you were at the KAP. time does fly by. 

Julie - I am glad Rufus seems to be doing okay- it sounds as if they will be a wonderful family for him. 

I am sure life will be easier.
=========
Pup (Dawn) so glad you are doing so well -- I love your attitude and was impressed with the link you gave us. 

========
Sam - you will enjoy your trip to Seattle -When do you go??
========
I love the west coast. Actually our whole family is considering moving out there next year. 
We will go if the kids go - and they want to find a good place for Hayley to grow up-- so they are looking at Duncan on Vancouver Island.
We all love Calgary but it is getting so big and with all the flooding etc. the feeling is not quite what it used to be. For Pat and I - the winter rains would be an improvement over the bitter winters- so we will see.
===
I think that something like the KAP is exhausting - I usually took at least a week or two to recover from our retreat at Sylvan Lake. YOu are on the go so much and meeting new people, sleeping in different beds, and full of excitement. I hope you are all starting to feel refreshed now. 
==
Poledra - Prayers for your DSM - I hope it isn't too serious. 
===
Tryalot- welcome! it is nice to see you here -- I saw your beautiful work when you first posted it. I hope you will visit with us here and post pictures of your lovely work. Nice to see friends here.
====

Jynx - glad your dental work didn't hurt and hope you are resting and catching your breath - it is nice to see you posting here.
====
Angora - I am glad you didn't go on that trip -- you must take care of yourself. I do enjoy your posts. I appreciate the picture of your mantle with the card on it with other treasures- you are a good friend'
=====
Gwen - nice to talk to you on skype -- Julie too.
=====
Charlotte: I am trying to decide what to make next as far as the felting is concerned. think I will try one of the vases, or a nice 
purse. I have such a nice variety of wonderful wool, thanks to you. So nice to visit with you on the skype day.

=====
I have a big box of winter wear -- two boxes arrived this past week. One from JDancy from here in Alberta, And an other from a friend of mine in Saskatchewan. 

I have been doing a lot of hats and scarves and now will do some mittens. 

=====
All in all life is very good. We have 96 students in Saroj's workshop -- she is teaching fingerless mittens to match the scarf and a hat too -- 
====
The ripple sweaters are so sweet - and Nadene is a wonderful knitter too - she has taken a difficult pattern and broken it down so that it is easy to follow. 
===
I am blessed that so many talented KP members from here and other parts of KP are willing to share their knowledge with us. 
===

I will be starting to publicize Gwen's class which should be great - 3 great individual scarves with different levels of difficulty. 

Then Prismaticr (Rachel, will be teaching double knitting the same week. After that a tunisian crochet class (advent calendar) and then Tamara's beautiful shawlette I showed the other day. A busy, productive august. 
=======

I think I will get out my paints as I have the urge to do some watercolors and want to get some finished today. 

Talk to you all later. Best thoughts to those who need them.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey Surrey. It started to pour with rain as I was halfway through bottling the strawberry jam so I had to down tools and rush out and put the guinea pigs away (I am told they turn into Gremlins if they get wet - or an I muddling that up with something else?) Any way the jam is now all bottled and cooling in the kitchen. All I need now is the scones and clotted cream to go with it.
> Thank you all for your nice comments about our garden. Mr. P is now planning another flower bed and steps down to the lawn.
> Thank you also for the lovely photos, Caren the coffee cup and saucer looks lovely, Angora I just love your garden and can smell the lavender from here.
> Healing hugs and vibes to all who need them.


And happy early morning thoughts from here! Focaccia under way- looking forward to that- excellent dunker. Will freeze the excess. A still morning again. Not sure of the forecast. The little fellow has just feasted on chicken necks- I will be looking to improving his diet- I am not thrilled with the amount of sulfur in the mince he has been getting- has a very obvious side effect. Might head back to bed for a bit, while the bread prooves. I do miss the ease of the bread-maker- but must do some saving first, and #1 priority must be to check out my eyesight.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> That tablecloth is exquisite! You are so talented.


Tryalot! I second Gwen's comment- it is truly beautiful!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That's right Joy...I had forgotten so yes it was 31 folks....whatever....it was fun.


jheiens said:


> And Pup lover's aunt and uncle, Sam, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Julie, I just love focacinna bread. I'll sway you some for a jar of strawberry jam. Yes do get your eyes checked soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 wrote:
They may have to fuse the L4 and L5 but we'll find out soon, it's not as bad to have done now with all the advancements as it used to be, they said they just make a 1" incision and do every thing that way, but it's still a last option, hopefully something else will work, it was so strange that she only had occasional pain in her back, but it's referred pain to the leg. As for the breast, her family has a history of the cysts, but her mom had 3 lumps removed 10+ years ago and one was malignant and I think one of her sisters also had a malignant lump removed a few years back, so the doctor is not taking any chances and is sending her to a specialist right away. Has decided that if it is malignant, just going with a double mastectomy and getting it over with rather than to worry every year, and just doing the reconstructive surgery. But with luck, hope, and prayers, maybe it's all benign and just able to be either removed or drained.
I'll let you all know when we know more.
Thank you all for being a soft place to land when things are looking hard. Love you all.
____________________________________
What a scary time for all of you. Sounds like the doctor is taking no chances and it will be taken care of immediately. I sure hope it is benign. Oh my, but all of you must feel like life suddenly got turned on its head. Big Hugs dear. Yes, please come here any time. We may not always say the right thing or even know what to say, but you know we care.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And happy early morning thoughts from here! Focaccia under way- looking forward to that- excellent dunker. Will freeze the excess. A still morning again. Not sure of the forecast. The little fellow has just feasted on chicken necks- I will be looking to improving his diet- I am not thrilled with the amount of sulfur in the mince he has been getting- has a very obvious side effect. Might head back to bed for a bit, while the bread prooves. I do miss the ease of the bread-maker- but must do some saving first, and #1 priority must be to check out my eyesight.


Good early morning to you. yummy the focaccia sounds like to good idea. Seems how my oven is going to be on any ways. Making cheese cake for a friend today and some zucchini bread.


----------



## Gweniepooh

How do you sprout your nuts overnight? When I think of something sprouting I see it growing. Please educate me.


Angora1 said:


> You have that right.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, we are hoping for the best, planning for the worst and smiling and laughing through it all.
> The L4 and L5 have not ruptured, thankfully, but have degraded enough that they are putting pressure on the nerves that run down and into the right leg, so that is that, but at least we know that one way or the other, within a few months she should be completely pain free. And they said that it is only in the lower part of her back, hasn't got any issues with the top part falling apart, so to just fuse those 2 if necessary shouldn't cause her any mobility problems. but she's lost almost 100lbs since her gastric bypass surgery, :thumbup: Told her it was the fat that was holding her together, now she's losing her glue. lolol...But it will be so much better in the long run.


Should the worst happen, would reconstruction be a possibility. Look at all these women running around with artificial ones and a friend in Germany had reconstructive surgery. Don't know any details, but might be worth looking into if needed and more natural feeling?

Congratulations on the weight loss for her. It is strange with the back. My back was out but horrible pain in the feet. They kept thinking it was my feet but it was the back. Guess it depends on the nerves that are effected. Wishing her a long and healthy life when she gets this all fixed, with no pain.


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... yep, the 18th, I have been trying to ignore it.. but this home family seems to be dead set on going all out again. I mentioned to Daniel a few years ago that I hadn't had a birthday cake or a wrapped up gift since I was a little girl. My next birthday he and C along with Mom went all out, I was sent a store in a different part of town (I lived near Augusta, GA at the time) when I came home they had arranged for a few friends to come over and they totally surprised me!! That was the year I got this lap top, so many other wonderful gifts, but most of all was the fun of celebrating with my close friends and my family. Every year since then, they have gotten together and done something very special for me.. of course when their b'days come around they get the same treatment from me!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


As well they should, Marianne! I heartily believe in celebrating birthdays. We are all SO glad YOU were born! It was refreshing getting to know you at KAP. Enjoy every minute of your day....Aug 18th, is it? I know SO many people born in August! hmmmmmm?
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, I just love focacinna bread. I'll sway you some for a jar of strawberry jam. Yes do get your eyes checked soon. :thumbup:


That sounds really great! I make very little jam these days, not having your sylph-like figure! My one treat is lemon curd once a year- but this year it seemed to make my feet swell. That and a little home-made chutney, I have some Feijoa that is maturing nicely, and last years plum chutney. Even if he were here, Fale prefers a bought jam for some reason, similarly prefers bought ice cream- I adore a good home made strawberry or raspberry ice!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good early morning to you. yummy the focaccia sounds like to good idea. Seems how my oven is going to be on any ways. Making cheese cake for a friend today and some zucchini bread.


thanks, Caren- Hope your day is not too hot! Did we have the receipt for the zucchini bread, I seem to have over-looked it!


----------



## cmaliza

wannabear said:


> On that same page there is a link to an editorial saying that giving such a shawl as a gift showed a lack of imagination, and it would have been better to give something modern. His suggestion was a soccer outfit. I disagree with that so much, and think it's an absurd thing to say. Maybe he doesn't understand how parents feel about the keepsakes surrounding the births of their children. I have a box of things from my children's baby years. The royal baby's shawl just happens to be museum quality. I was glad to see it spread out in the photo. Amazing work.


I'd say an ignorant editorial. Not at all informed about the skill and imagination used in creative such a lovely shawl. Something hand made from start to finish always carries much more love and shows much more affection on the part of the giver.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> How do you sprout your nuts overnight? When I think of something sprouting I see it growing. Please educate me.


Just cover them in water and soak them overnight. It's not like a sunflower sprout and soft and green, which I thought. You might just see the occasional slight white tail on some of the nuts. Then when they were dried so slowly for so long they got crunchy all the way through. I know in Germany they even soak their muesli overnight and consider that to have more nutrition. I use spring water.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds really great! I make very little jam these days, not having your sylph-like figure! My one treat is lemon curd once a year- but this year it seemed to make my feet swell. That and a little home-made chutney, I have some Feijoa that is maturing nicely, and last years plum chutney. Even if he were here, Fale prefers a bought jam for some reason, similarly prefers bought ice cream- I adore a good home made strawberry or raspberry ice!


I like to make as much as I can. Find it hard keeping up with cakes for Mr P. I've also got some homemade chutneys in my store cupboard.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> I'd say an ignorant editorial. Not at all informed about the skill and imagination used in creative such a lovely shawl. Something hand made from start to finish always carries much more love and shows much more affection on the part of the giver.
> Carol (IL/OH)


It was absolutely incredible. Museum quality for sure. Obviously the Royal Family chose well to use this. So beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver wrote:
Well, I should be in bed. I was killing time until I could take another antibiotic... I must say, the tooth is starting to ache a very little bit... nothing bad at all. However, I am not sure I want to take the Motrin he prescribed. The surgeon's office gave me the actual medical name for what happened to me and I guess I am really lucky to be alive... It is a rare occurrence and often fatal.... and one of the possible causes is the use of NASAIDs.. so I am just a little leery... Then again, I don't much believe in pain.... Decisions, decisions... I am going to have to ask if I should quit taking the Aleve every morning for aches and pains.... I'm sure I could do without. I did it more as a preventative....
____________________________________

I have a bad shoulder which causes pain all the time. I was told by the pain specialist that tylenol was the best one to use if you have to have a lot of them. he told me not to take aleve or motrin because of contraindications with both of them when taking more than a week of one or two a day. When it gets really bad I use the extra strength tylenol but try not to use too many. I went this week for another cortisone shot which really does make a difference. It was from a really bad fall I took when Pat was in the hospital - Vertigo attack, brought on by stress and went face first into the carpet - woke up a few minutes later. Looked like i had been hit in the face with a baseball bat. It seems that my neck and left shoulder was damaged. I think it is going to be something I will have to live with my whole life. 

It is hard when you are hurting though.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks, Caren- Hope your day is not too hot! Did we have the receipt for the zucchini bread, I seem to have over-looked it!


It has not been posted as of yet. I am using one I have not used in a long time.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Good you will be home soon Kathleendoris- but I think you will have had good weather for your break! Thanks for the vote of confidence! I have a friend who has been bargeing (well, working on a barge) somewhere through Europe- she will be home by mid-August- I think she chose a good summer for the visit. This is my friend who would like me to knit the Kaffe Fassett- I need to get some feedback on some of the work I am doing- hard to finish when you need to see how the work is progressing- a disadvantage of having no pattern!


I am full of admiration for anyone who even thinks of making the Kaffe Fassett designs. I drool over them, but I know my limitations, and Fair Isle and Intarsia type designs never really work for me. That does not mean that I do not love them - but only when made by someone other than me.

This is allegedly the best summer in England since 2006 and general patterns in Europe seem to be quite similar. Today we have had significant sea mist, although it has never been cold. I think your friend will have had good weather recently, although some parts of Europe had dreadful storms in June.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy day to everyone...was over 10 pages behind by the time I got to the computer today. Was up until 3 a.m. knitting. Hadn't had a knitting fix in days so I over did my time on the needles and then slept until 11 a.m. 

Caren love the coffee and sisters pic. Had an iced coffee myself this morning with caramel machiato (sp)....nice change of pace.
Love the pictures of your garden and waterfall that you posted.

Poledra prayers for your DSM. I'm sure she feels you are just as special to her as she it to you.

Dreamweaver hope you recover quickly from the dental work. I know you are so tired of medical issues including dealing with insurance. I absolutely hate dealing with insurance but am thankful that I have good coverage.

I'm sure I'm leaving someone out...I've got to start taking notes as I read the KTP...always forgetting someone and sure don't want to leave anyone out. Has anyone heard from Ohio Kathy since the KAP? Hope she isn't having van problems or worse is ill herself. 

I must admit I haven't put away everything I brought back from the trip...just did laundry and MUST get it done today. My 5 grandkids are coming tonight and will be spending the next few days here. My DD has a grand re-opening of the store (Aeropostale) she manages and will be swamped with work so I get the pleasure of having the kids until Wed. So on that note, I will sign off for awhile and get the job done. Will check back in later. Peace and Love to all my sisters and brothers.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Gwen, I know what you mean about needing a knitting fix. I deliberately did not bring any knitting away with me this week because I knew that with the little ones around me, the chances of doing any knitting were vanishingly small. I am looking forward to getting back home and making a start on the criss-cross scarf. I gather you are teaching some scarf workshops soon? I really look forward to those. I usually do at least 6 scarfs as Christmas presents, more if I can fit them in, so some new designs will be very welcome.


----------



## sassafras123

AZ Sticks said:


> Well the problem is colitis and when a flare hits it is a real problem that usually requires a steroid taper regimine - so if he is not better when we get home he will need to see the dr.


AZ I am so sorry your DH has colitis. I did not realize that. Probably you have said but I am so tired and foggy brained from latest microscopic colitis flare I couldn't take it in. Believe me my heart goes out to him.
Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> I know with her around I would have difficulty achieving freedom of religious choice- which had been worrying me a lot. Don't like coercion in what I consider a private choice- but this grumble better not start debate here- if anyone wants to follow the train of thought you are welcome to PM me.


 :thumbup: As you say it is a personal choice, and I think you find that at the KTP, we are accepting of everyone's beliefs. The only grumble you will have from us is over you not being settled. And we will grumble if you leave us!!! hugging you tight, Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully she's the type of person that when things like this hit, she puts on her armour and goes to war with humor, optomism, and logic.  My poor DH is never quite sure what to do with us. lol But we can laugh or cry and crying gives my puffy eyes and a stuffy nose.
> Hugs back my dear.


I think it's wonderful that she has that type attitude and sounds like you're right there with her!!! I have to agree that laughing doesn't make us look grotesque like crying does!!! A good reason to keep on smiling!!! My poor face needs all the help it can get!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## TNS

Tryalot, just looked at the wonderful table cloth you posted. It's a true work of art, so impressive. I'm just starting to do knitted lace and long to be as capable as you obviously are. (Not sure I will try to crochet as I have never done more than granny squares in my teens) thanks for the link .


----------



## gagesmom

2:15pm here and it has just finished pouring down rain and thundering. The dog is trying to hide under the bed, funny as she is a big 100 pound Doberman. 

I had to wait for the storm to stop. Looks like we may end up with a bit more rain today.

Knitting more heart shaped dishcloths. Knit up fast and I can get quite a few done in a day.


----------



## iamsam

I definitely am moving into your garden purplefi - such a beautiful place. the roses are beautiful - I have never been brave enough to try to grow them - I do like to smell them though. we are having plenty of clouds today - storm clouds that is.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although we are threatened with a lot of rain later, but I won't complain as my lawn is a lovely shde of brown!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Mine will be filled with jam makiing and sewing.
> 
> Here's some Saturday photos for you


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> I'd say an ignorant editorial. Not at all informed about the skill and imagination used in creative such a lovely shawl. Something hand made from start to finish always carries much more love and shows much more affection on the part of the giver.
> Carol (IL/OH)


It is very typical of this Editor- he is running a sinking ship.


----------



## Designer1234

cmaliza said:


> As well they should, Marianne! I heartily believe in celebrating birthdays. We are all SO glad YOU were born! It was refreshing getting to know you at KAP. Enjoy every minute of your day....Aug 18th, is it? I know SO many people born in August! hmmmmmm?
> Carol (IL/OH)


I am another August -- I think there are a few of us.


----------



## iamsam

at least you are up and moving. lol

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Can I come too, Ihave two speeds dead slow and stop!


----------



## iamsam

thank you joy - I did forget them.

sam

that should make 31

it was so nice meeting them dawn - I am so glad you got to see them. they are always welcome.



jheiens said:


> And Pup lover's aunt and uncle, Sam, if I remember correctly.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234

gagesmom said:


> 2:15pm here and it has just finished pouring down rain and thundering. The dog is trying to hide under the bed, funny as she is a big 100 pound Doberman.
> 
> I had to wait for the storm to stop. Looks like we may end up with a bit more rain today.
> 
> Knitting more heart shaped dishcloths. Knit up fast and I can get quite a few done in a day.


I love those dishcloths! I think I must look up that pattern and make a few for Christmas gifts.


----------



## Dintoo

Gagesmom, love that heart shaped dish cloth, very pretty. 
I love all the pictures of flowers, waterfalls, gardens, knitting, etc. My poor little garden is not doing very well this year. Of course, I got behind when we went on holidays the beginning of May, and haven't been able to catch up--just the way I am with the Tea Party! Since we got back, I've been seriously thinking about selling this place. Have spent the time cleaning out and throwing out things that should have been thrown out years ago. What can I say--I'm a pack rat! Anyway, it is now on the market and we'll see what happens. It's entirely in God's hands either way. 
Julie, don't know all the ins and outs of your decisions, but I know you are a strong woman and have made the right one for you--also for Fale and your dogs.
Have been reading the recipes and they sound so good. Have been on the computer for awhile, so must get off and go make some Chocolate Cranberry Scones. My daughter takes them to work with her, and they are delicious as a snack anytime, with a cup of tea. Originally a Christmas recipe, but I can eat cranberries and chocolate anytime. Am sending much love and prayers to all. Jinny


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> It is hard to believe that this time last year some of you were at the KAP. time does fly by.
> 
> Talk to you all later. Best thoughts to those who need them.


Another Geriatric moment --- this time last *Week*!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: As you say it is a personal choice, and I think you find that at the KTP, we are accepting of everyone's beliefs. The only grumble you will have from us is over you not being settled. And we will grumble if you leave us!!! hugging you tight, Zoe


Thanks, Zoe!


----------



## iamsam

I am late as usual - somehow it got to be 4:00am last night before I realized what time it was - so I caught up today.

Heidi is in ft wayne with her mother - they are looking for something to wear to the wedding (oldest daughter heather's oldest daughter is getting married - she is the one having donuts instead of cake.) next Saturday. next Saturday they should just about be saying "I do" - so glad it is them and not me. lol

they took Bentley with them so gary has been spending the day with the boys. he has to work 12:00am-10:00pm next week - he will barely see the boys all week. he really misses spending time with them.

I am trying my first taste of greek yogurt - Yoplait® blended vanilla. I usually eat Yoplait® original - love their French vanilla. the greek yogurt I think is just a bit richer - 150g, 140 calories, no fat. that's not too bad. I do like it and will buy it - when it is on sale - it is a bit pricier than the regular yogurt.

oh yeah - the &#9788; is coming out and the clouds are flying away.

not to catch up.

sam


----------



## iamsam

take lots of picturs oddball.

sam



oddball said:


> Well I've got to page 7 - so chatty this morning (Saturday 12 noon). Can't read any more now as DD is taking me to a quilt exhibition. Will pop in later.


----------



## iamsam

take lots of pictures pat and tell us about your trip when you get back.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam and thanks again for hosting the TEa Party. Again my DH and I are off on vacation. Got to do it while we can and before the "inevitable years" come upon us. Thanks for the interesting dip recipe, I wish I could try it but beans are not my friends, darn!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dintoo said:


> Julie, don't know all the ins and outs of your decisions, but I know you are a strong woman and have made the right one for you--also for Fale and your dogs.
> Am sending much love and prayers to all. Jinny


I am not sure Fale will agree with me, but I am glad to be staying in my little house. Odd how people perceive one as strong- this one feels very weak and silly a lot of the time. Time for another cuppa, the focaccia is in the tin to prove again. - It will make a good meal for when I come home from Church. Heater on in the bedroom so I don't get too cold when I have my shower. It will be good to be out and meeting people, sometimes I get a little house bound- but I don't like leaving the corgi too long on his own.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Spider, I know how you feel--it's very scary to be harassed like that--we used to get the occasional bizarre person like that in our store, whether just creepy or outright abusive. I hope he doesn't come back, but if he does, that the authorities will be able to deal with the situation.
> 
> Speaking of clouds, we had a giant duck across the street last night! It was actually a very intense storm which followed--highly unusual for here, and this morning we have reports of flooding and damage, though all is well with us. We were lucky and didn't even lose electric service (rather a surprise).


That's great Sorlenna. I can really see it. The spirit cloud duck.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> Pray your day is as beautiful as you are, and that my Sister, is a great day. :-D


Oooh, thank you for that. How lovely!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

They are really simple scarves...more for the beginner-advance beginner but I figured even the experienced knitter sometimes needs something quick and easy. I want to do the criss-cross scarf too and have saved the pattern. I have too many WIPs to finish up yet and am making that a goal. LOL.....knowing me though I'll probably cave in and start yet something else....like the dishcloth I began last night because I "just couldn't resist the feel of the yarn I had bought for it. LOL



Kathleendoris said:


> Gwen, I know what you mean about needing a knitting fix. I deliberately did not bring any knitting away with me this week because I knew that with the little ones around me, the chances of doing any knitting were vanishingly small. I am looking forward to getting back home and making a start on the criss-cross scarf. I gather you are teaching some scarf workshops soon? I really look forward to those. I usually do at least 6 scarfs as Christmas presents, more if I can fit them in, so some new designs will be very welcome.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Can you share the pattern or the link for the pattern? I really like that one.


gagesmom said:


> 2:15pm here and it has just finished pouring down rain and thundering. The dog is trying to hide under the bed, funny as she is a big 100 pound Doberman.
> 
> I had to wait for the storm to stop. Looks like we may end up with a bit more rain today.
> 
> Knitting more heart shaped dishcloths. Knit up fast and I can get quite a few done in a day.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a very overcast Surrey. It has been pouring with rain since 5 pm (it is now 8pm) and it has just started thundering. Looks like the storm is here. Still have the doors open to the garden and it smells gorgeous.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay now Dintoo...we must have the scones recipe!



Dintoo said:



> Gagesmom, love that heart shaped dish cloth, very pretty.
> I love all the pictures of flowers, waterfalls, gardens, knitting, etc. My poor little garden is not doing very well this year. Of course, I got behind when we went on holidays the beginning of May, and haven't been able to catch up--just the way I am with the Tea Party! Since we got back, I've been seriously thinking about selling this place. Have spent the time cleaning out and throwing out things that should have been thrown out years ago. What can I say--I'm a pack rat! Anyway, it is now on the market and we'll see what happens. It's entirely in God's hands either way.
> Julie, don't know all the ins and outs of your decisions, but I know you are a strong woman and have made the right one for you--also for Fale and your dogs.
> Have been reading the recipes and they sound so good. Have been on the computer for awhile, so must get off and go make some Chocolate Cranberry Scones. My daughter takes them to work with her, and they are delicious as a snack anytime, with a cup of tea. Originally a Christmas recipe, but I can eat cranberries and chocolate anytime. Am sending much love and prayers to all. Jinny


----------



## iamsam

she was on once or twice last week I think - another one we haven't heard from is Valerie - maybe she is working with her bees. how lucky to have a steady stream of honey coming in.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Has anyone heard from Busyworkerbee ??


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy day to everyone...was over 10 pages behind by the time I got to the computer today. Was up until 3 a.m. knitting. Hadn't had a knitting fix in days so I over did my time on the needles and then slept until 11 a.m.
> 
> Caren love the coffee and sisters pic. Had an iced coffee myself this morning with caramel machiato (sp)....nice change of pace.
> Love the pictures of your garden and waterfall that you posted.
> 
> Poledra prayers for your DSM. I'm sure she feels you are just as special to her as she it to you.
> 
> Dreamweaver hope you recover quickly from the dental work. I know you are so tired of medical issues including dealing with insurance. I absolutely hate dealing with insurance but am thankful that I have good coverage.
> 
> I'm sure I'm leaving someone out...I've got to start taking notes as I read the KTP...always forgetting someone and sure don't want to leave anyone out. Has anyone heard from Ohio Kathy since the KAP? Hope she isn't having van problems or worse is ill herself.
> 
> I must admit I haven't put away everything I brought back from the trip...just did laundry and MUST get it done today. My 5 grandkids are coming tonight and will be spending the next few days here. My DD has a grand re-opening of the store (Aeropostale) she manages and will be swamped with work so I get the pleasure of having the kids until Wed. So on that note, I will sign off for awhile and get the job done. Will check back in later. Peace and Love to all my sisters and brothers.


Whoa, you will be busy with 5 of them. I imagine you are a fun grandma and keep them busy too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I think it's wonderful that she has that type attitude and sounds like you're right there with her!!! I have to agree that laughing doesn't make us look grotesque like crying does!!! A good reason to keep on smiling!!! My poor face needs all the help it can get!
> LOL!
> JuneK


It's a gorgeous face.


----------



## iamsam

we all want mr p to come do our gardens.

alas - he does not fly

sam



jknappva said:


> All of your photos are wonderful....and more lovely roses!! I'd probably never go inside if I had a beautiful garden like yours! and how fantastic that your hubby does all the work and enjoys doing it!
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> 2:15pm here and it has just finished pouring down rain and thundering. The dog is trying to hide under the bed, funny as she is a big 100 pound Doberman.
> 
> I had to wait for the storm to stop. Looks like we may end up with a bit more rain today.
> 
> Knitting more heart shaped dishcloths. Knit up fast and I can get quite a few done in a day.


So cute. A lovely gift.


----------



## iamsam

do you just buy it at the grocery?

sam



Angora1 said:


> tempeh is fermented soy. It should be Organic as otherwise it is genetically modified. It takes on a more solid characteristic. There are flavored ones. You can use it like you would meat. If plain it would take on the flavor of salad dressing. We have marinated and then charcoal grilled. Used in salads, and added to dishes. It is a protein.


----------



## iamsam

we will make it happen franvan.

sam



FranVan said:


> I so want to attend KAP next year. I am in Ohio , just need to find someone to come with me. I don't travel by myself. My late husband would drive me any place I wanted to go.


----------



## Gweniepooh

These are the pictures of the scarves that will be in the workshop I'm going to do. A BIG thank you to Marianne...she knitted the Bow-Tuck scarf for me; I had one done but needed pictures to use throughout the process so true to her nature my dear sis said "let me do it for you" so I did.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Can I come too, Ihave two speeds dead slow and stop!


Of course you can. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

what beautiful pictures daralene - you must have a wonderful garden as well.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Some purple for Purple Fi since she has been so kind to share her garden with us for so long and all the flowers at the flower show.
> 
> But please, everyone enjoy.
> 
> I finally got some Asian lilies coming up and this one plant has only one blossom. Tiny little plant bug big beautiful lily. The deer usually eat them but I put this powder around them and it worked. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I thought we might see all the bees working on the Russian sage but not a one showed in the photo. :roll: I love seeing their legs laden with pollen that looks almost as heavy as them. Yet somehow they still fly.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> These are the pictures of the scarves that will be in the workshop I'm going to do. A BIG thank you to Marianne...she knitted the Bow-Tuck scarf for me; I had one done but needed pictures to use throughout the process so true to her nature my dear sis said "let me do it for you" so I did.


Wow, 3 scarves. Don't know how you do it all with just doing the KAP and doing and doing. Looks like it will be a great workshop! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> what beautiful pictures daralene - you must have a wonderful garden as well.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. It is very neglected. Tee Hee And I think you now know why. I turned into a knitting fiend. :shock:
The one I love though is Purple's with the pond and Buddha fir a sitting area. My dream.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you kathleendoris - and enjoy your "cuppa".

sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I never did catch up with the last TP, but have at least managed to skim through this one. I am still away, but the Wi-Fi is behaving and the children have gone off to an activity centre that I found it easy to excuse myself from. What better reason to sit down for a cup of tea with everyone (although I hesitate to tell you what is really in the glass at my elbow!).
> 
> Julie, I did not follow the full story behind your decision to stay in NZ, but the move did seem to be overwhelming, logistically, financially and emotionally. Good luck with the in-laws, and don't let anyone put a guilt trip on you. Truly, you have done all any human could have done.
> 
> Those of you who played hockey - was it hockey as we know it in the UK, or ice hockey? I played hockey at school (hated it), then later for a Young Farmers team, but I haven't played for nearly 40 years. One of my daughters (she who is now expecting the new baby) plays regularly, as does her husband. That is how they met.
> 
> Spider, take great care. I am glad your employers are being supportive. That sort of situation is unpleasant even when you are working alongside other people, but when you are on your own, it is intolerable.
> 
> I love the cloudscapes. I was brought up in the Fens, where we have low horizons and huge skies. People would often tell me that our landscapes were boring (although I never found them so), but I would tell them that we have different, and stunning, cloudscapes every day and never know what to expect next.
> 
> Best wishes to all. I shall be back home tomorrow and, with luck, next week will be a little less frantic and more conducive to a bit of tea and chat!


----------



## iamsam

I would vote to knit.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I posted the baby blanket - Safari Parade here:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187954-1.html
> 
> I can't get over how much work I have to do on my walkway and I need to work on the kitchen. It will just have to wait. :-( I also need to knit.   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I would vote to knit.
> 
> sam


LOL. Of course you would...and...it's another baby blanket.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> LOL. Of course you would...and...it's another baby blanket.


Safari? or something else?


----------



## Gweniepooh

You would laugh if you knew how long I've been working on them...not that they are difficult but because I get too much going! LOL i.e. the reason Marianne helped me out by doing the bow-tuck scarf for me with pictures. LOL Can you say "Gwennie bit off too much...." ROFL I sometimes think I am Wonder Woman....ROFLMAO.....forget that my mental age and physical age just don't match....think I'm still in my 30s...LOL



Angora1 said:


> Wow, 3 scarves. Don't know how you do it all with just doing the KAP and doing and doing. Looks like it will be a great workshop! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a very overcast Surrey. It has been pouring with rain since 5 pm (it is now 8pm) and it has just started thundering. Looks like the storm is here. Still have the doors open to the garden and it smells gorgeous.


Good evening. Sounds like heaven to me, love storms.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> It's a gorgeous face.


Thank you...at my age, that's a wonderful compliment!!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

the grandsons brought in a caterpillar last year and we kept it in a jar (sans lid) and watched it spin its caccoon and then watched it emerge into a huge white moth - it was really a lot of fun.

sam



Angora1 said:


> My caterpillars on the parsley have grown it seems and I just realized I put the pot back in the direct sunlight so I moved the little guys into the shade. Still warm but worried the direct sun all day would be too much. I hope when they become beautiful butterflies they will stay in my garden and at least say good-bye before they leave. I want to see their miraculous transformation.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening. Sounds like heaven to me, love storms.


That kind of depends on the violence of the storm, for me.


----------



## iamsam

i'm ready to go with you daralene - just give me the word.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I hope someday to visit your beautiful Georgia mountains and waterfalls. Must be soooooooo beautiful. Speaking of waterfalls, there is this one place between two of the Fingerlakes called Watkins Glen, NY. Grandma Paula would know this one for sure as it is in her back yard, so to speak.
> Number of falls: 19
> 
> You can park your car and walk all the waterfalls and then take a bus back. I always wanted to do this and now I can't but maybe someday as I am so much better.:thumbup:
> Size/Types: A variety of waterfalls, including small staircase, cascades, dripping curtains, punchbowls, plunges and chutes; ranging from a few feet to 60 feet high.
> 
> Best time to visit: Spring and fall mornings, during the week. Spring has low visitor traffic, high flow, and bright yellow colors in the surrounding foliage. Summer brings more tourists, low flow, and hot weather, when combined with the humidity, can make the hike slightly unpleasant. Fall brings back mild weather, sometimes more flow, and beautiful orange and yellow leaves that dust the dull gray rock of the glen. The Gorge Trail is closed in winter and the upper reaches of the park are frequently used for cross-country skiing and snowshoeing.
> 
> Flow: Moderate to low. Spring often has the best flow.
> 
> Waterway: Glen Creek is the accumulation of several tributaries (Including Van Zandt Hollow and Hollow Creek) that begin in the hills less than a mile to the west, and then descends nearly 400 feet within the 1.8 mile stretch of the park. After it exits the park, Glen Creek continues east through the village for about a mile and empties into the Barge Canal/Seneca Lake Inlet and then into Seneca Lake.
> 
> Time: Plan for at least an hour to hike, 3 or more to photograph / picnic / swim.
> 
> Seasons/Hours: The park is open year-round, but the Gorge Trail is closed in winter and opens later in spring depending on the damage caused by the winter weather.


----------



## iamsam

love the waterfalls - don't the quiet pools inbetween just beg you to just relax and soak in the water and the sound.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Very welcome sis.
> I talk more to everyone on here than I do my own sisters and two of them live less than an hour from me.
> One of my favorite waterfalls ever, and one I found online.
> Ravine in Kusnacht, Switzerland.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy day to everyone...was over 10 pages behind by the time I got to the computer today. Was up until 3 a.m. knitting. Hadn't had a knitting fix in days so I over did my time on the needles and then slept until 11 a.m.
> 
> Caren love the coffee and sisters pic. Had an iced coffee myself this morning with caramel machiato (sp)....nice change of pace.
> Love the pictures of your garden and waterfall that you posted.
> 
> Poledra prayers for your DSM. I'm sure she feels you are just as special to her as she it to you.
> 
> Dreamweaver hope you recover quickly from the dental work. I know you are so tired of medical issues including dealing with insurance. I absolutely hate dealing with insurance but am thankful that I have good coverage.
> 
> I'm sure I'm leaving someone out...I've got to start taking notes as I read the KTP...always forgetting someone and sure don't want to leave anyone out. Has anyone heard from Ohio Kathy since the KAP? Hope she isn't having van problems or worse is ill herself.
> 
> I must admit I haven't put away everything I brought back from the trip...just did laundry and MUST get it done today. My 5 grandkids are coming tonight and will be spending the next few days here. My DD has a grand re-opening of the store (Aeropostale) she manages and will be swamped with work so I get the pleasure of having the kids until Wed. So on that note, I will sign off for awhile and get the job done. Will check back in later. Peace and Love to all my sisters and brothers.


Oh the ice coffee sounds wonderful. Think I'll have one of those this afternoon. The grandsons were in the pool for a bit today. They said it was too hot out to go in for long. Seth of course doesn't mind the heat and has to be told it is time to come in.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Sam. It is very neglected. Tee Hee And I think you now know why. I turned into a knitting fiend. :shock:
> The one I love though is Purple's with the pond and Buddha fir a sitting area. My dream.


Come on over, but you would need an umbrella if you came now, it is pouring with rain, but it is much needed rain and buddha is watching the raindrops make patterns in the pond.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening. Sounds like heaven to me, love storms.


I've just been outside and stood in the rain. Lovely :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> 2:15pm here and it has just finished pouring down rain and thundering. The dog is trying to hide under the bed, funny as she is a big 100 pound Doberman.
> 
> I had to wait for the storm to stop. Looks like we may end up with a bit more rain today.
> 
> Knitting more heart shaped dishcloths. Knit up fast and I can get quite a few done in a day.


That is brilliant love it.


----------



## iamsam

soothing quiet energy flowing to you myfanwy - hopefully you will hear from fale soon. did you rest during the night?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Marianne, and Sugarsugar for virtual hugs- feeling a little more hopeful today- must get my focaccia stared, pity I am right out of Parmesan- have not been able to afford it for quite some time- but Italian is very good for making do with what is in your cupboard. Does not help that I have not heard from Fale- it feels like two weeks.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> That kind of depends on the violence of the storm, for me.


At the moment the thunder has stopped and there is the lovely sound of the rainfall.


----------



## jheiens

Dintoo said:


> Chocolate Cranberry Scones. My daughter takes them to work with her, and they are delicious as a snack anytime, with a cup of tea. Originally a Christmas recipe, but I can eat cranberries and chocolate anytime. Am sending much love and prayers to all. Jinny


Jinny, please don't even mention chocolate cranberry scones without offering the recipe to us. Please?

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I am late as usual - somehow it got to be 4:00am last night before I realized what time it was - so I caught up today.
> 
> Heidi is in ft wayne with her mother - they are looking for something to wear to the wedding (oldest daughter heather's oldest daughter is getting married - she is the one having donuts instead of cake.) next Saturday. next Saturday they should just about be saying "I do" - so glad it is them and not me. lol
> 
> they took Bentley with them so gary has been spending the day with the boys. he has to work 12:00am-10:00pm next week - he will barely see the boys all week. he really misses spending time with them.
> 
> I am trying my first taste of greek yogurt - Yoplait® blended vanilla. I usually eat Yoplait® original - love their French vanilla. the greek yogurt I think is just a bit richer - 150g, 140 calories, no fat. that's not too bad. I do like it and will buy it - when it is on sale - it is a bit pricier than the regular yogurt.
> 
> oh yeah - the ☼ is coming out and the clouds are flying away.
> 
> not to catch up.
> 
> sam


Can't wait to see photos of the wedding. hint hint  

Love greek yogurt. I have been using it for years.

Sun has been out here most of the day and it is too hot out for me.


----------



## iamsam

wow sorlenna - that is quite a storm cloud. I hope there was lots of thunder - I love lots of lightening and thunder.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Spider, I know how you feel--it's very scary to be harassed like that--we used to get the occasional bizarre person like that in our store, whether just creepy or outright abusive. I hope he doesn't come back, but if he does, that the authorities will be able to deal with the situation.
> 
> Speaking of clouds, we had a giant duck across the street last night! It was actually a very intense storm which followed--highly unusual for here, and this morning we have reports of flooding and damage, though all is well with us. We were lucky and didn't even lose electric service (rather a surprise).


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... yep, the 18th,


 I assume August? Just one more reason why you are so special to me... That is my oldest DD's birthday and also my favorite number...... (That is exactly the lamp I am going to take mom to look at.... She has bedside lamps but they are not bright enough or close enough for her reading in bed..... She doesn't really like lights shining down on her and this way, she could just bend one down for the book and the rest could point to the ceiling.... The girls had one for a long time... I think it is cute....


----------



## iamsam

there always has to be a naysayer somewhere. I thought the shawl was beautiful and most appropriate to the heir to the throne.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Soccer is a rising sport here, but at the time of the gift being created not even the parents knew it would be a boy. For a country famous for the production of Merino wool- I find it a very appropriate gift- but typical of editorial policy with that particular paper!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> we all want mr p to come do our gardens.
> 
> alas - he does not fly
> 
> sam


OH yes put me on the list too. :-D :-D

There are always cruises that on could take.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> These are the pictures of the scarves that will be in the workshop I'm going to do. A BIG thank you to Marianne...she knitted the Bow-Tuck scarf for me; I had one done but needed pictures to use throughout the process so true to her nature my dear sis said "let me do it for you" so I did.


Those are absolutely beautiful. I know a few people that would love these as gifts.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> soothing quiet energy flowing to you myfanwy - hopefully you will hear from fale soon. did you rest during the night?
> 
> sam


Ringo and I had a good rest until 6 a.m., - we were up middle of the night, but I always go to bed exceptionally early- just the way my body clock works now-a-days. Waiting for the oven to heat up, always nice to have an excuse to fire up the oven in winter. I will have my shower and probably lie down again for a bit.


----------



## PurpleFi

Made this sauce to pour over vanilla icream and meringue.

Handful of chopped rhubarb, same amount of redcurrants, strawberries and raspberries. Dash of water. Simmer slowly in a pan until the fruit is very soft. Add 2 tablespoons sugar and bring up to boil, boil for a few minutes. Leave to cool. Blitz with liquidizer and then put through a seive to remove pips (Mr P does NOT like pips). It will keep in the fridge for about a week or much less in this house.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> At the moment the thunder has stopped and there is the lovely sound of the rainfall.


I guess that depends on how long you have had rain for- it is always refreshing though after a dry spell.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> OH yes put me on the list too. :-D :-D
> 
> There are always cruises that on could take.


The only boat he will go on is the ferry between Portsmouth and Le Havre when we go to visit our son in France.

On the other hand I love to travel. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that depends on how long you have had rain for- it is always refreshing though after a dry spell.


This is the first proper rain we have had for weeks.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> That kind of depends on the violence of the storm, for me.


I have been known to be out getting photos in the worst of storms. I was out video taping the last on we had here, then sent the video to a friend. I also sent a small video of the one we had in Ohio last week end. I used to think I wanted to chase tornados and video tape them.


----------



## iamsam

mountains of healing energy zooming to smil - didn't anglina (brad pitt's wife - can't remember how to spell her last name) have a double mastectomy with reconstructive surgery? better safe than sorry. but with the number of prayers being said in her behalf you don't need to worry - the knitting tea party prayer circle has had great results.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> They may have to fuse the L4 and L5 but we'll find out soon, it's not as bad to have done now with all the advancements as it used to be, they said they just make a 1" incision and do every thing that way, but it's still a last option, hopefully something else will work, it was so strange that she only had occasional pain in her back, but it's referred pain to the leg. As for the breast, her family has a history of the cysts, but her mom had 3 lumps removed 10+ years ago and one was malignant and I think one of her sisters also had a malignant lump removed a few years back, so the doctor is not taking any chances and is sending her to a specialist right away. Has decided that if it is malignant, just going with a double mastectomy and getting it over with rather than to worry every year, and just doing the reconstructive surgery. But with luck, hope, and prayers, maybe it's all benign and just able to be either removed or drained.
> I'll let you all know when we know more.
> Thank you all for being a soft place to land when things are looking hard. Love you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> there always has to be a naysayer somewhere. I thought the shawl was beautiful and most appropriate to the heir to the throne.
> 
> sam


He is a bit of a misogynist too.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> This is the first proper rain we have had for weeks.


thought as much!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have been known to be out getting photos in the worst of storms. I was out video taping the last on we had here, then sent the video to a friend. I also sent a small video of the one we had in Ohio last week end. I used to think I wanted to chase tornados and video tape them.


As I keep saying, it takes all sorts!


----------



## iamsam

you might find yourself with a lot of people knocking at your door paula - that sounds like a wonderful vacation.

sam

I could walk down - going up would be a problem.



Grandmapaula said:


> Watkins Glen is less than an hour from me. I've been a few times, but not for several years. It's a tough hike, but it is very well worth it. I've always gone from bottom to top, but now I think I would start at the top and go down, there are a LOT of steps and I'm pretty sure that down would be easier on the knees and hips!!
> 
> If you decide to go to the Glen, you need to stay for a few days and do the wine trail around Seneca Lake. I don't know exactly how many wineries there are, but my guess is 50 or more. I know it takes my DDs and me 2 days tho do the Christmas tour and we don't taste at every one. We also have found 2 that aren't part of the official "Trail" that have some of the best wines on the lake. There are also several other lakes that have wine trails - you could make quite a vacation in the Finger Lakes! And just to tempt you more, there is a very nice yarn store in Watkins Glen and 2 in Ithaca! Love, Paula


----------



## iamsam

those are how they describe which vertebrae are causing the problem.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers coming from here- and a gentle hug for DSM when you see her next- the prostheses they have for the breasts now are excellent- not too heavy any longer- and remarkably natural, but hopefully it does not get to that point. Refered pain down the legs is something I am very familiar with at Sciatic and Sacro Iliac- not familiar with the usage of L2 L3 or what ever it is that is causing her problems- any way prayers for a speedy recovery for her.


----------



## oddball

thewren said:


> take lots of picturs oddball.
> 
> sam


Sorry Sam, didn't take any photos. It was a small local group exhibition. Excellent quilts and other crafty bits. I haven't quilted in a long time, been too busy knitting, but it has got me thinking that maybe I'll do something small. Will probably start with an Advent calendar for DD to take with her when she moves into her own place
Naomi (daughter) bought some Christmas fat quarters and is busy cutting them up as we speak.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> love the waterfalls - don't the quiet pools inbetween just beg you to just relax and soak in the water and the sound.
> 
> sam


Yes I often sit and listen to it in the evenings when it is cooler outside than today. We are at 28.3C/ 83f right now. some days I sit over by the pond and listen to the waterfall over there.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> those are how they describe which vertebrae are causing the problem.
> 
> sam


L for Lumbar I guess


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I've just been outside and stood in the rain. Lovely :lol:


That is me I love being out in the rain. Feels so nice.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Where is Darowil??? Hope she is just traveling and ok.


She was going off with her daughter and her mom as well, as I recall... I think she said that she would have poor reception in that location...


----------



## flyty1n

What exquisite scarves. They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> That is me I love being out in the rain. Feels so nice.


My Grandma always washed her face in rainwater and she had the most beautiful skin.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> Daralene, I'd love to walk through your garden also!! Such pretty flowers to start the day, between you, Purplefi and Caren, all I need is to hear a waterfall and my morning will be on a good start!
> Mom kept me up till after 2 am.. then she woke me at 4:30 am.. she's sound asleep now and I have been wide awake since she woke me :-( :roll: I have a clip of a waterfall on Face book.. think I'll try to find it.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Darn.... that not being able to get back to sleep at 4:30 is a real bummer. it happens to me quite a lot and I have even been known to take a pill. I just can't shut off my mind. I THINK there is a train that goes by, quite faraway,,,, but I don't hear it when I'm finally awake... just every time the same time....... must be something...


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> The only boat he will go on is the ferry between Portsmouth and Le Havre when we go to visit our son in France.
> 
> On the other hand I love to travel. :thumbup:


Well you are more than welcome to come over and visit. Strange how a lot of men don't like to fly.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> ________________________
> Being as they were Canadian I would have to say ice hockey. .


Yes, ice hockey. I used to play with the neighbor boys and DH did it in an old man's league. We still LOVE hockey...


----------



## iamsam

sending healing energy to your eyes - I can't imagine a doctor not wanting to see you if your eyesight is threatened.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And happy early morning thoughts from here! Focaccia under way- looking forward to that- excellent dunker. Will freeze the excess. A still morning again. Not sure of the forecast. The little fellow has just feasted on chicken necks- I will be looking to improving his diet- I am not thrilled with the amount of sulfur in the mince he has been getting- has a very obvious side effect. Might head back to bed for a bit, while the bread prooves. I do miss the ease of the bread-maker- but must do some saving first, and #1 priority must be to check out my eyesight.


----------



## iamsam

wonder if I could use a 200° oven - how do you know when they are done?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Just cover them in water and soak them overnight. It's not like a sunflower sprout and soft and green, which I thought. You might just see the occasional slight white tail on some of the nuts. Then when they were dried so slowly for so long they got crunchy all the way through. I know in Germany they even soak their muesli overnight and consider that to have more nutrition. I use spring water.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Caren. Coming from you I really take that as a compliment.  After seeing all that was at the KAP I just keep reminding myself I can still learn more, and more, and more. LOL



NanaCaren said:


> Those are absolutely beautiful. I know a few people that would love these as gifts.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> As I keep saying, it takes all sorts!


I am one of the strange sort, but I like it that way.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> sending healing energy to your eyes - I can't imagine a doctor not wanting to see you if your eyesight is threatened.
> 
> sam


It is a result of the Health System- we wait, those who can't afford insurance and Private.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Why thank you very much. I will be gifting them at Christmas to the DDs.


flyty1n said:


> What exquisite scarves. They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> My Grandma always washed her face in rainwater and she had the most beautiful skin.


My grandma did the same and never used soap on her face just ponds cold cream. Her skin was the envy of most of her DIL's.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Caren. Coming from you I really take that as a compliment.  After seeing all that was at the KAP I just keep reminding myself I can still learn more, and more, and more. LOL


   you are welcome. I tell myself all the time I can always learn more or do better.


----------



## iamsam

so good to hear from you dintoo - my policy is to do what I can and not to worry about what doesn't get done. to take time for yourself - and knit a lot - it is very soothing.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Gagesmom, love that heart shaped dish cloth, very pretty.
> I love all the pictures of flowers, waterfalls, gardens, knitting, etc. My poor little garden is not doing very well this year. Of course, I got behind when we went on holidays the beginning of May, and haven't been able to catch up--just the way I am with the Tea Party! Since we got back, I've been seriously thinking about selling this place. Have spent the time cleaning out and throwing out things that should have been thrown out years ago. What can I say--I'm a pack rat! Anyway, it is now on the market and we'll see what happens. It's entirely in God's hands either way.
> Julie, don't know all the ins and outs of your decisions, but I know you are a strong woman and have made the right one for you--also for Fale and your dogs.
> Have been reading the recipes and they sound so good. Have been on the computer for awhile, so must get off and go make some Chocolate Cranberry Scones. My daughter takes them to work with her, and they are delicious as a snack anytime, with a cup of tea. Originally a Christmas recipe, but I can eat cranberries and chocolate anytime. Am sending much love and prayers to all. Jinny


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Jynx...it's the same thing that happened to my sister...I think the increased use of NASAIDS is a big issue. It's a mixed bag for me - I can't take them because they make me vomit profusely, but there isn't really a good substitute either...do take care of yourself. You've been through a very serious situation...need you rested and well before the reversal. Sending you healing thoughts for your tooth and hope you are taking it easy even though you've been released by the wound doctor.


Darn, the tooth wasn't aching BEFORE the root canal and not for 24 hours after.... I sure hope it settles before Monday when the crowns are to go on... otherwise, I'll have to postpone that one....

I take 2 Aleve every morning..... and a baby aspirin at night... I was taking a hydrocodone at night the week before the surgery..... I've never had a problem..... and no symptoms... Now I'm afraid to take anything... I will definitely have to talk to Dr. next time he deigns to grace me with his presence... Mom and DH's Dr. says to only take Tylenol since it does not bother kidneys or liver... but mom can't stand change and will not give up her Advil. Fortunately, she doesn't take much of anything, so is probably alright.... Dh is also supposed to take a couple Tramadol every day but he doesn't because it is a narcotic... He prefers to just hurt most of the time..... Not me!!!! '

You are really sensitive to medication. I recall you have some problems with other meds as well. Not a problem until you NEED something.... Pain causes stress,, stress causes pain... a viscous circle.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I played both field hockey which I think is similar to what you call hockey in the UK and ice hockey.


 I played field hockey in school too, but think the game has changes a great deal since then... It was a little more like soccer in my day but not quite the same.... no sticks...


----------



## iamsam

I think that is called being human myfanwy - something we are all guilty of one time or another.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure Fale will agree with me, but I am glad to be staying in my little house. Odd how people perceive one as strong- this one feels very weak and silly a lot of the time.


----------



## iamsam

what kind of yarn are you using. we definitely will need a picture.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> They are really simple scarves...more for the beginner-advance beginner but I figured even the experienced knitter sometimes needs something quick and easy. I want to do the criss-cross scarf too and have saved the pattern. I have too many WIPs to finish up yet and am making that a goal. LOL.....knowing me though I'll probably cave in and start yet something else....like the dishcloth I began last night because I "just couldn't resist the feel of the yarn I had bought for it. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I think that is called being human myfanwy - something we are all guilty of one time or another.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure Fale will agree with me, but I am glad to be staying in my little house. Odd how people perceive one as strong- this one feels very weak and silly a lot of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I would hope we are all human!
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

I just may have to knit some of those with you gwen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> These are the pictures of the scarves that will be in the workshop I'm going to do. A BIG thank you to Marianne...she knitted the Bow-Tuck scarf for me; I had one done but needed pictures to use throughout the process so true to her nature my dear sis said "let me do it for you" so I did.


----------



## iamsam

he is probably condemplating (?) on the drops of rain. I can just imagine how clean it must smell.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Come on over, but you would need an umbrella if you came now, it is pouring with rain, but it is much needed rain and buddha is watching the raindrops make patterns in the pond.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> It's a wonder I didn't do that to myself Dreamweaver. I took NSAID's every day just to be able to move and when I would go on a trip with someone I took up to 18 in a day to be able to walk through the pain. Way too many. I have some liver damage and they say it isn't due to that, but I believe it is and they still tell me it's ok to take. Can't tell you how sorry I am that this happened to you and I know we almost lost you. What an absolute blessing to have you with us. Hope you will be in tip top condition for the reversal. Eat as healthy as you can, be as good as you can to yourself even if it means being selfish. Big Hugs dear and loads of love.


18!!!.... I know that you can take more than the bottle says, but that is a lot....... What is really bothering me is that no Dr. (until just last week) told me the actual diagnosis and it is only my research that tells about the NASAIDS as a possible cause.... No Dr. has mentioned it and they all know what I take..... Just seems like someone might have mentioned the possibility..... It just has me a little on the conservative side until I can talk to someone... (So, of course, the tooth is now acting up)


----------



## gagesmom

The pattern for the dishcloth is called.....Bordered Heart-shaped dishcloth by vintage. Found on Ravelry and it is free :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> I hope someday to visit your beautiful Georgia mountains and waterfalls. Must be soooooooo beautiful. Speaking of waterfalls, there is this one place between two of the Fingerlakes called Watkins Glen, NY. Grandma Paula would know this one for sure as it is in her back yard, so to speak. Number of falls: 19.


 we always look forward to the car races from Watkins Glen.... Would love to take that hike. the sound of water is so relaxing or invigorating or majestic, depending on the source. When I am trying to use visualization, it seems it is always a waterfall in a riot of colorful foliage....


----------



## iamsam

but you are a wonderful strange sort - loved meeting you.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I am one of the strange sort, but I like it that way.


----------



## iamsam

what are nasaids?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> 18!!!.... I know that you can take more than the bottle says, but that is a lot....... What is really bothering me is that no Dr. (until just last week) told me the actual diagnosis and it is only my research that tells about the NASAIDS as a possible cause.... No Dr. has mentioned it and they all know what I take..... Just seems like someone might have mentioned the possibility..... It just has me a little on the conservative side until I can talk to someone... (So, of course, the tooth is now acting up)


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> The pattern for the dishcloth is called.....Bordered Heart-shaped dishcloth by vintage. Found on Ravelry and it is free :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks I am going to copy it out and make a few too.

http://tezsocks.wordpress.com/2008/02/01/bordered-heart-shaped-dishcloth/


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> A nice glass of wine instead of the Motrin?


A glass of wine is ALWAYS nice... I may just try that tonight or as soon as I get done sewing!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> but you are a wonderful strange sort - loved meeting you.
> 
> sam


Awwwww shucks you are making me   

Was good to meet you and family as well.


----------



## gagesmom

NanaCaren you totally rock!!!! I have no idea how to post links. Thank you so much for putting that up for me.


NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I am going to copy it out and make a few too.
> 
> http://tezsocks.wordpress.com/2008/02/01/bordered-heart-shaped-dishcloth/


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> They may have to fuse the L4 and L5 but we'll find out soon, it's not as bad to have done now with all the advancements as it used to be, they said they just make a 1" incision and do every thing that way, but it's still a last option, hopefully something else will work, it was so strange that she only had occasional pain in her back, but it's referred pain to the leg. As for the breast, her family has a history of the cysts, but her mom had 3 lumps removed 10+ years ago and one was malignant and I think one of her sisters also had a malignant lump removed a few years back, so the doctor is not taking any chances and is sending her to a specialist right away. Has decided that if it is malignant, just going with a double mastectomy and getting it over with rather than to worry every year, and just doing the reconstructive surgery. But with luck, hope, and prayers, maybe it's all benign and just able to be either removed or drained.
> I'll let you all know when we know more.
> Thank you all for being a soft place to land when things are looking hard. Love you all.


The sciatic nerve that runs down the leg seems to be more involved in back problems than the back!!! My toes would eventually go numb and it felt like someone was hitting me in the back of the knee..... numbing and buckling a bit...
Standing is much worse than walking... I used to get such a kick out of Rita Rudner.... One of her routines talked about calling the Dr. before starting an exercise program so she would say "Dr. I'm thinking of bending at the waist"... Well, that little bit of bending at the waist... like at the cutting table, was the very worst for me....... The surgery is much easier now, but it would be nice if there was even a less invasive option.... Sure hope the breast issue is resolved soon. Waiting is just the pits.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm using "I Love This Cotton" that I got at Hobby Lobby. Haven't gotten very far yet but am please with what it looks like so far.


thewren said:


> what kind of yarn are you using. we definitely will need a picture.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

what brand of yarn is that - do you think I could find in online?

sam

my lord I'm caught up - finally. now I can go knit for a while.

as I said - Heidi and her mother are in ft wayne shopping - I just called her and said "if you find yourself in hobby lobby" in a sort of hoping voice - get me some yarn like Gwen's. don't know if they will make it but I will have the yarn if they do. lol



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm using "I Love This Cotton" that I got at Hobby Lobby. Haven't gotten very far yet but am please with what it looks like so far.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes she does!


gagesmom said:


> NanaCaren you totally rock!!!! I have no idea how to post links. Thank you so much for putting that up for me.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grandmapaula said:


> Watkins Glen is less than an hour from me. I've been a few times, but not for several years. It's a tough hike, but it is very well worth it. I've always gone from bottom to top, but now I think I would start at the top and go down, there are a LOT of steps and I'm pretty sure that down would be easier on the knees and hips!!
> 
> If you decide to go to the Glen, you need to stay for a few days and do the wine trail around Seneca Lake. I don't know exactly how many wineries there are, but my guess is 50 or more. I know it takes my DDs and me 2 days tho do the Christmas tour and we don't taste at every one. We also have found 2 that aren't part of the official "Trail" that have some of the best wines on the lake. There are also several other lakes that have wine trails - you could make quite a vacation in the Finger Lakes! And just to tempt you more, there is a very nice yarn store in Watkins Glen and 2 in Ithaca! Love, Paula


Well, now you've gone and done it!!!! Waterfalls, wine and wool...... How can I resist.... As I so miss fall colors, that would be my best choice. Is the wine trail available then or only at Christmas time???


----------



## Gweniepooh

You should be able to go to Hobby Lobby website and order it. I think "I Love This Cotton" is one of their brands. www.hobbylobby.com

It is 3.29 on line



thewren said:


> what brand of yarn is that - do you think I could find in online?
> 
> sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, we are hoping for the best, planning for the worst and smiling and laughing through it all.
> 
> she's lost almost 100lbs since her gastric bypass surgery, :thumbup: Told her it was the fat that was holding her together, now she's losing her glue. lolol...But it will be so much better in the long run.


You guys have the right attitude..... and all that weight loss is really a blessing as carrying that extra weight would only make the problem worse and could also be an issue with the breast... Have one friend who is quite heavy and has just had a double mastectomy. The Dr. will not even discuss reconstruction until she is at the weight she wants and can maintain it..


----------



## Sandy

Angora1 said:


> Number of falls: 19
> 
> You can park your car and walk all the waterfalls and then take a bus back. I always wanted to do this and now I can't but maybe someday as I am so much better.:thumbup:
> Size/Types: A variety of waterfalls, including small staircase, cascades, dripping curtains, punchbowls, plunges and chutes; ranging from a few feet to 60 feet high.
> 
> Best time to visit: Spring and fall mornings, during the week. Spring has low visitor traffic, high flow, and bright yellow colors in the surrounding foliage. Summer brings more tourists, low flow, and hot weather, when combined with the humidity, can make the hike slightly unpleasant. Fall brings back mild weather, sometimes more flow, and beautiful orange and yellow leaves that dust the dull gray rock of the glen. The Gorge Trail is closed in winter and the upper reaches of the park are frequently used for cross-country skiing and snowshoeing.
> 
> Flow: Moderate to low. Spring often has the best flow.
> 
> Waterway: Glen Creek is the accumulation of several tributaries (Including Van Zandt Hollow and Hollow Creek) that begin in the hills less than a mile to the west, and then descends nearly 400 feet within the 1.8 mile stretch of the park. After it exits the park, Glen Creek continues east through the village for about a mile and empties into the Barge Canal/Seneca Lake Inlet and then into Seneca Lake.
> 
> Time: Plan for at least an hour to hike, 3 or more to photograph / picnic / swim.
> 
> Seasons/Hours: The park is open year-round, but the Gorge Trail is closed in winter and opens later in spring depending on the damage caused by the winter weather.


What a beautiful and peaceful waterfall. I love scenes like this.


----------



## iamsam

oh gwennie - I ordered some - I think I went overboard.

sam

think I will go knit for a while

we are getting quite a rain storm now - high winds.



Gweniepooh said:


> You should be able to go to Hobby Lobby website and order it. I think "I Love This Cotton" is one of their brands. www.hobbylobby.com
> 
> It is 3.29 on line


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone. I gave the little sweater set to my neighbour (from China) - she cried when she opened it so I am glad i took the time.
> That was such a nice gesture on your part and I know really meant a lot, especially to someone who is feeling lonely and a little displaced.... and for her child...
> 
> I love the west coast. Actually our whole family is considering moving out there next year.
> We will go if the kids go - and they want to find a good place for Hayley to grow up-- so they are looking at Duncan on Vancouver Island.
> I would love to relocate somewhere on the West Coast. Our youngest daughter is considering Eugene, OR or Vancouver, WA somewhere like that. It would be so hard to leave the grands. and we probably can't afford to move.... but they are growing up and will be leaving the nest so it isn't out of the realm of possibility. Of course, not until mom is gone or relocated...
> 
> Jynx - glad your dental work didn't hurt and hope you are resting and catching your breath - it is nice to see you posting here.
> 
> I may have spoken too soon. It is aching today and I am staying on a pain relief schedule and not doing much at all. If I every get caught up on here, I will go upstairs and quilt...


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> you might find yourself with a lot of people knocking at your door paula - that sounds like a wonderful vacation.
> 
> sam
> 
> I could walk down - going up would be a problem.


Just let me know when you're coming and I'll meet you at the top!!! Don't forget to check the race schedule, you do NOT want to show up on a race weekend - the traffic is horrid, even over here in Ithaca! (Unless you want to go to the races too). Paula


----------



## purl2diva

Just got back from our daily walk. It was 63with nw winds at 20mph. Needless to say we wore jackets but I could have used a scarf for the back of my neck which was the only bit that was cold.

I 've certainly enjoyed the pictures , projects and recipes from KAP. Hoping to be there next year but will need help with transportation as we do not drive long distances anymore. Will worry about that later.

I'm working on hats and scarves to send to Shirley. I love to try out new patterns.

Poledra-prayers for DSM on all fronts. Having to wait for results is always difficult.

Pammie-hope you mom's birthday was extra special.


----------



## nan.0803

I think it is nsaids.
non-steroidal anti-inflamitory drugs


----------



## pacer

Angora1 said:


> I'm a child at heart and every once in a while I like to cloud watch and the most graceful lady was in the sky. I rushed to get my camera before she was gone. She is a little less distinct than when I first noticed her, but still just as graceful floating by in the sky as can be. It is in 2 pictures as her gown is so long and flares out at the end.
> 
> Pacer and Kehinkle know this about me. We are driving around to get the cakes and the pies and discussing things and I say, look at the clouds. :shock: That's me.
> 
> You might not see the lady but it's in 2 pictures. One is her gown train and the other is her reaching out toward the heavens.


While I was driving last Saturday...I was informed there were animals in the sky!!!!! I had to trust Angora as I did not want to drive off the road looking for them. Love the idea of finding things in the cloud formations.


----------



## tryalot

Firstly, thank you for the warm welcome and kind remarks about my tablecloth. No I'm not talented, just persistent! If I didn't love my nephew so much I doubt I would have completed it. 

Dreamweaver, 
I wonder if I can help. I once worked with a doctor who practiced Integrative Medicine, that is, he is qualified as a medical practioner and as a medical herbalist, he would work out the best treatments for his patients. Anyway, for generalised musculoskeletal pain he prescribed Liprinol, extract of New Zealand green lipped mussels. Some of his patients did well on it and were able to reduce or stop NSAID use (Sam, that's Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatory). There is info. On the web should anyone be interested.

Toothache! Awful. Have you tried clove oil? The tiniest drop applied with a toothpick or cotton bud really does work to alleviate pain. Very, very old fashioned remedy

I love the photos of gardens and the recipes :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I have a bad shoulder which causes pain all the time. I was told by the pain specialist that tylenol was the best one to use if you have to have a lot of them. he told me not to take aleve or motrin because of contraindications with both of them when taking more than a week of one or two a day. When it gets really bad I use the extra strength tylenol but try not to use too many. I went this week for another cortisone shot which really does make a difference. It was from a really bad fall I took when Pat was in the hospital - Vertigo attack, brought on by stress and went face first into the carpet - woke up a few minutes later. Looked like i had been hit in the face with a baseball bat. It seems that my neck and left shoulder was damaged. I think it is going to be something I will have to live with my whole life.
> 
> It is hard when you are hurting though.


yes, both DH and DD have been told to take Tylenol. DH has to take 3 of the 650 strength every morning.. I am not taking the morning Aleve while taking the Motrin and it will only be for a week at most..... but I may switch Hydrocodone. the Motrin doesn't seem to be doing a darned thing for me....

So sorry about your shoulder. Mine seems to be frozen partially at the moment. I'm not really in pain unless I move a certain way so I just try not to do that!!!! The wrist is another matter. I'm not taking anything for that either but am going to have to cut down on the computer, use a ball or something. Usage is definitely making it worse. I try to sleep with brace.. but can't do much of anything with it on during the day so usually ditch it first thing...


----------



## Grandmapaula

PurpleFi said:


> My Grandma always washed her face in rainwater and she had the most beautiful skin.


My best friend's grandmother had a big barrel that she caught rain water in, she used it to wash her hair. She had hair that was down to her knees, and was soft and shiny even when she was very old. She lived to be 104 years old!! Paula


----------



## oddball

PurpleFi said:


> I've just been outside and stood in the rain. Lovely :lol:


That rain is so cooling tonight. Hopefully a better night for sleeping ahead. Loving all your photos PurpleFi.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> I must admit I haven't put away everything I brought back from the trip...just did laundry and MUST get it done today. My 5 grandkids are coming tonight and will be spending the next few days here. My DD has a grand re-opening of the store (Aeropostale) she manages and will be swamped with work so I get the pleasure of having the kids until Wed. So on that note, I will sign off for awhile and get the job done. Will check back in later. Peace and Love to all my sisters and brothers.


My grands are fond of that store. What is the age range of your 5? Please be careful with your back, no lifting little ones or having them tug at your arms. it can really make back pain worse....

I think Kathy posted once since KAP, but hasn't been heard from lately....


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> The only boat he will go on is the ferry between Portsmouth and Le Havre when we go to visit our son in France.
> 
> On the other hand I love to travel. :thumbup:


We will send a pair of jet skis for you both -- one each! you will zoom across the pond in no time atall! Mind you one of you will have to pull the Buddah on an inner tube! Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> These are the pictures of the scarves that will be in the workshop I'm going to do. A BIG thank you to Marianne...she knitted the Bow-Tuck scarf for me; I had one done but needed pictures to use throughout the process so true to her nature my dear sis said "let me do it for you" so I did.


Great scarves... I've made that bow tie or a slightly wider longer version several times. It is so comfortable and not bulky to wear... They all look wonderful.... I like the lace and the zigzag....


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> My grandma did the same and never used soap on her face just ponds cold cream. Her skin was the envy of most of her DIL's.


Yes that's right my Grandma used ponds cold cream. She used to put some on my face too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening. Sounds like heaven to me, love storms.


Me too.... and perfect weather for hibernating and doing just what you want...


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> We will send a pair of jet skis for you both -- one each! you will zoom across the pond in no time atall! Mind you one of you will have to pull the Buddah on an inner tube! Zoe


I love to jet ski, but I think Buddha would sink one as he weighs a ton!


----------



## PurpleFi

On the other hand I don;t mind flying, does make my arms ache though :roll:


----------



## oddball

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I am going to copy it out and make a few too.
> 
> http://tezsocks.wordpress.com/2008/02/01/bordered-heart-shaped-dishcloth/


Thanks Gagesmom and Caren. Have printed off for future stashbusting.x


----------



## PurpleFi

oddball said:


> That rain is so cooling tonight. Hopefully a better night for sleeping ahead. Loving all your photos PurpleFi.


Thank you, I shall sleep with my balcony doors wide open so I can hear the rain.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Well you are more than welcome to come over and visit. Strange how a lot of men don't like to fly.


You never know, I might just turn up your side of the Pond.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NSAIDs : non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs

Aspirin (Anacin, Ascriptin, Bayer, Bufferin, Ecotrin, Excedrin)
Choline and magnesium salicylates (CMT, Tricosal, Trilisate)
Choline salicylate (Arthropan)
Celecoxib (Celebrex)
Diclofenac potassium (Cataflam)
Diclofenac sodium (Voltaren, Voltaren SR)
Diclofenac sodium with misoprostol (Arthrotec)
Diflunisal (Dolobid)
Etodolac (Lodine, Lodine XL)
Fenoprofen calcium (Nalfon)
Flurbiprofen (Ansaid)
Ibuprofen (Advil, Motrin, Motrin IB, Nuprin)
Indomethacin (Indocin, Indocin SR)
Ketoprofen (Actron, Orudis, Orudis KT, Oruvail)
Magnesium salicylate (Arthritab, Bayer Select, Doan's Pills, Magan, Mobidin, Mobogesic)
Meclofenamate sodium (Meclomen)
Mefenamic acid (Ponstel)
Meloxicam (Mobic)
Nabumetone (Relafen)
Naproxen (Naprosyn, Naprelan*)
Naproxen sodium (Aleve, Anaprox)
Oxaprozin (Daypro)
Piroxicam (Feldene)
Rofecoxib (Vioxx)
Salsalate (Amigesic, Anaflex 750, Disalcid, Marthritic, Mono-Gesic, Salflex, Salsitab)
Sodium salicylate (various generics)
Sulindac (Clinoril)
Tolmetin sodium (Tolectin)
Valdecoxib (Bextra)

Note: Some products, such as Excedrin, are combination drugs (Excedrin is acetaminophen, aspirin, and caffeine).

Note that acetaminophen (Paracetamol; Tylenol) is not on this list. Acetaminophen belongs to a class of drugs called analgesics (pain relievers) and antipyretics (fever reducers). The exact mechanism of action of acetaminophen is not known. Acetaminophen relieves pain by elevating the pain threshold, that is, by requiring a greater amount of pain to develop before it is felt by a person. It reduces fever through its action on the heat-regulating center of the brain. Specifically, it tells the center to lower the body's temperature when the temperature is elevated. Acetaminophen relieves pain in mild arthritis but has no effect on the underlying inflammation, redness and swelling of the joint.
Paracetamol, unlike other common analgesics such as aspirin and ibuprofen, has no anti-inflammatory properties, and so it is not a member of the class of drugs known as non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs or NSAIDs.

* Naproxen Sodium
" Naprelan contains naproxen sodium, a member of the arylacetic acid group of nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs (NSAIDs)"
"The chemical name for naproxen sodium is 2-naphthaleneacetic acid, 6-methoxy-a-methyl-sodium salt, (S)." 
http://www.lyberty.com/encyc/articles/nsaid.html
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
There are so many NSAIDs and there are differences between them including how a person reacts to them. The only effective NSAID I can take for the fibromyalgia and arthritis is the diclofenac (Voltarin SR). I have reacted to too many others. The only pain killer I can take with it is acetaminophen and a very small amount of codeine (I react to that too.) Of course my pain killer of choice is Demerol but that is not widely prescribed because it can be very addictive but it leaves me with total pain relief and no other side effects. One does have to try different NSAIDs if the common ones don't work properly for one. Zoe


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> what are nasaids?
> 
> sam


Non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug

Nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs, usually abbreviated to NSAIDs /ˈɛnsɛd/ EHN-saidbut also referred to as nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory agents/analgesics (NSAIAs) or nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory medicines (NSAIMs)are a class of drugs that provide analgesic and antipyretic (fever-reducing) effects, and, in higher doses, anti-inflammatory effects.

The term "nonsteroidal" distinguishes these drugs from steroids, which, among a broad range of other effects, have a similar eicosanoid-depressing, anti-inflammatory action. As analgesics, NSAIDs are unusual in that they are non-narcotic and thus are used as a non-addictive alternative to narcotics.

NSAID identification on label of Ibuprofen
The most prominent members of this group of drugs are aspirin, ibuprofen, and naproxen, all of which are available over the counter in most countries.[1][2]


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too.... and perfect weather for hibernating and doing just what you want...


I've cut out another bag this evening ready to sew tomorrow. Like I need another bag!!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, now you've gone and done it!!!! Waterfalls, wine and wool...... How can I resist.... As I so miss fall colors, that would be my best choice. Is the wine trail available then or only at Christmas time???


Wine trail is available anytime - usually they charge a dollar or two for tastings. The Seneca Wine Trail has several special events during the year - you purchase a ticket and have it stamped at each winery - usually you are given a small gift of some kind and there is food at each place to eat while you taste. My DDs and I have made a tradition of going to the"Deck the Halls" event every year. You are given a grapevine wreath at your starting winery and you get an ornament at each place you visit. I always end up buying a lot of wine, but some of our favorites are only available at the wineries, not sold at liquor stores, so we have to stock up!!! The other event that is fun is "Wine and Chocolate", it's held around Valentine's Day and sometimes the weather is challenging - usually cold snowy and windy - but if you drink enough wine, that usually isn't a problem. LOL! Can you tell, I love wine! Paula


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm using "I Love This Cotton" that I got at Hobby Lobby. Haven't gotten very far yet but am please with what it looks like so far.


I really like that yarn and just used the same color and white to make a baby sundress....


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> NSAIDs : non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs
> 
> Thanks for that very comprehensive list. My problem is I cannot take any anti inflammatory drugs, but I have a super doctor and she has worked out a good regime of med for me combined with some complimentary treatments.


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> On the other hand I don;t mind flying, does make my arms ache though :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> NSAIDs : non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drugs
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that very comprehensive list. My problem is I cannot take any anti inflammatory drugs, but I have a super doctor and she has worked out a good regime of med for me combined with some complimentary treatments.
Click to expand...

You are welcome and one needs to go with what works for each individual person! hmmmm,,,,,when all else fails for the pain relief, I have a hammer.............just saying you could visit!!!! Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

The other event that is fun is "Wine and Chocolate", it's held around Valentine's Day and sometimes the weather is challenging - usually cold snowy and windy - but if you drink enough wine, that usually isn't a problem. LOL! Can you tell, I love wine! Paula[/quote]

Our local university did a study about the combined effects of wine and chocolate. Unfortunately I was not lucky enough to get on the trail. But I think the result was - it's good for you especially if the chocolate is a high percentage dark chocolate. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> You are welcome and one needs to go with what works for each individual person! hmmmm,,,,,when all else fails for the pain relief, I have a hammer.............just saying you could visit!!!! Zoe


Thanks, I'll pass on the hammer but bring my knitting, that is the best therapy :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

tryalot said:


> Dreamweaver,
> I wonder if I can help. I once worked with a doctor who practiced Integrative Medicine, that is, he is qualified as a medical practioner and as a medical herbalist, he would work out the best treatments for his patients. Anyway, for generalised musculoskeletal pain he prescribed Liprinol, extract of New Zealand green lipped mussels. Some of his patients did well on it and were able to reduce or stop NSAID use (Sam, that's Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatory). There is info. On the web should anyone be interested.
> 
> Toothache! Awful. Have you tried clove oil? The tiniest drop applied with a toothpick or cotton bud really does work to alleviate pain. Very, very old fashioned remedy


THANK YOU! I love the green lipped mussels to eat. I'll have to see if they carry Liprinol in the health stores.... and would surely give it a try. I have clove oil and have used it in the past. I didn't think about it this time because if feels more like a pressure type pain but what the heck... I'll put some on as soon as I get up to go upstairs... the taste can be a little overpowering but it sure does work on regular toothaches.....


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks, I'll pass on the hammer but bring my knitting, that is the best therapy :thumbup:


OK, works for me too! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> NanaCaren you totally rock!!!! I have no idea how to post links. Thank you so much for putting that up for me.


 Thanks. I just copy and paste the url that is in the address bar. Took me a long time to figure out how to do it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes she does!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> oh gwennie - I ordered some - I think I went overboard.
> 
> sam
> 
> think I will go knit for a while
> 
> we are getting quite a rain storm now - high winds.


Maybe I will get it here, I can always hope. If we do get it I know where I'll be. getting the camera ready just in case.


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandmapaula said:


> Just let me know when you're coming and I'll meet you at the top!!! Don't forget to check the race schedule, you do NOT want to show up on a race weekend - the traffic is horrid, even over here in Ithaca! (Unless you want to go to the races too). Paula


I am entered to win a week end there, on race week end. Hoping to win :-D :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

It's gone 11 pm here and I'm heading off to bed to listen to the rain. Lovely chatting with all of you. Night night


----------



## Dreamweaver

Grandmapaula said:


> Wine trail is available anytime - usually they charge a dollar or two for tastings. The Seneca Wine Trail has several special events during the year - you purchase a ticket and have it stamped at each winery - usually you are given a small gift of some kind and there is food at each place to eat while you taste. My DDs and I have made a tradition of going to the"Deck the Halls" event every year. You are given a grapevine wreath at your starting winery and you get an ornament at each place you visit. I always end up buying a lot of wine, but some of our favorites are only available at the wineries, not sold at liquor stores, so we have to stock up!!! The other event that is fun is "Wine and Chocolate", it's held around Valentine's Day and sometimes the weather is challenging - usually cold snowy and windy - but if you drink enough wine, that usually isn't a problem. LOL! Can you tell, I love wine! Paula


Me too! Me too.... The Christmas and the chocolate both sound WONDERFUL. My whole family is into wines. Both DD's go out to wine country in CA often and brother is going next month. My sister gives tours through some wineries in WI... I don't have a picky or real high priced palette.... but know what I like and enjoy it......


----------



## 5mmdpns

Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin

6 Servings

Tastes like Hash Brown Casserole without all the calories and carbs

1 medium spaghetti squash
2 tablespoons butter
1 small yellow onion, cut in half and very thinly sliced
¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes, or more if you like it spicy
1 teaspoon fresh thyme
½ cup sour cream
½ cup shredded cheddar cheese

Cut the spaghetti squash in half and remove the seeds. Place in a covered dish with a ¼ inch of water and microwave for 10 -12 minutes. In a medium sized skillet over medium heat, add the butter, onions, red pepper and thyme and cook until the onions are slightly brown in color. Salt and pepper to taste. 

Using a fork, scrape the insides of the squash and transfer to a small bowl. Combine the squash, onions, sour cream and half the cheese together and mix well. Transfer the mixture to a buttered baking dish and top with remaining cheese.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Paula, I posted some of this before. Is there still a place called Hidden Valley Camp ? I believe it was actually owned by Ithica College.For some reason, I seem to remember it being at the top of a mountain. Probably just a tall hill ( you know how things seem bigger when you are a kid). When I was in my teens, I spent some time every summer at the Ithaca College Camp in Watkins Glen. There was a Baton Twirling Arts Camp held there. It was run by a man called John Smetzler and was very popular. Several of us went down from Canada each year. I had such fond memories of it ;that we went to the Lake Placid area for our honeymoon and checked out the old camp for sentimental reasons.We visited the Corning Plant in the area and stayed at a lovely hotel on Lake Placid.



thewren said:


> you might find yourself with a lot of people knocking at your door paula - that sounds like a wonderful vacation.
> 
> sam
> 
> I could walk down - going up would be a problem.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> I've cut out another bag this evening ready to sew tomorrow. Like I need another bag!!!!


One ALWAYS needs another bag.... The more projects, the more bags.... and you have a lot of projects!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Our local university did a study about the combined effects of wine and chocolate. Unfortunately I was not lucky enough to get on the trail. But I think the result was - it's good for you especially if the chocolate is a high percentage dark chocolate. :thumbup:


Well *I* could have told them that.... the darker the better.... Still, being in the study would have been a great excuse for even more imbibing and nibbling..... I guess we could always say we were auditing the study.....


----------



## FranVan

Lovely scarves. Like the deep pink.


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> One ALWAYS needs another bag.... The more projects, the more bags.... and you have a lot of projects!!!


And even more bags!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Well *I* could have told them that.... the darker the better.... Still, being in the study would have been a great excuse for even more imbibing and nibbling..... I guess we could always say we were auditing the study.....


I shall start the audit tomorrow with a nice bottle of Merlot and some 80% drk chocolate! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin
> 
> 6 Servings
> 
> Tastes like Hash Brown Casserole without all the calories and carbs
> 
> 1 medium spaghetti squash
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 1 small yellow onion, cut in half and very thinly sliced
> ¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes, or more if you like it spicy
> 1 teaspoon fresh thyme
> ½ cup sour cream
> ½ cup shredded cheddar cheese
> 
> Cut the spaghetti squash in half and remove the seeds. Place in a covered dish with a ¼ inch of water and microwave for 10 -12 minutes. In a medium sized skillet over medium heat, add the butter, onions, red pepper and thyme and cook until the onions are slightly brown in color. Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Using a fork, scrape the insides of the squash and transfer to a small bowl. Combine the squash, onions, sour cream and half the cheese together and mix well. Transfer the mixture to a buttered baking dish and top with remaining cheese.


I do not like spaghetti squash but love has browns... I'm going to have dh give this a try... I am crazy about yellow squash casserole.....


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin
> 
> I like the sound of that I will give it a try with sheeps cheese instead of cheddar. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> I shall start the audit tomorrow with a nice bottle of Merlot and some 80% drk chocolate! :thumbup:


I'll be right there with you... You've picked my favorites in both categories.... I do believe we could "ace" this course.


----------



## NanaCaren

oddball said:


> That rain is so cooling tonight. Hopefully a better night for sleeping ahead. Loving all your photos PurpleFi.


I hope it cools things off nicely for you. The heat is not good for sleeping at all.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I am caught up.... Whew!!!! Off to try some clove oil and get that quilt square finished. I suppose I should go tell DH "good job' as I hear the power washer going.... (Well maybe NOT such a good job. I just looked out the window and looks like a lot of dirt to be swept up!!!!! I'm not volunteering... Maybe when it dries out....


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll be right there with you... You've picked my favorites in both categories.... I do believe we could "ace" this course.[/quote
> 
> Sounds good. Off to bed. Night night and take it easy. xx


----------



## 5mmdpns

Dreamweaver said:


> I do not like spaghetti squash but love has browns... I'm going to have dh give this a try... I am crazy about yellow squash casserole.....


I don't think this has to be restricted to the spaghetti squash but just in case.............do tell us about the yellow squash casserole (hint hint hint.........then pass the dark chocolate around!!) Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I hope it cools things off nicely for you. The heat is not good for sleeping at all.


Thank you Caren, night night xx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Yes that's right my Grandma used ponds cold cream. She used to put some on my face too.


I used ponds for years stopped for a while not sure why. Elishia only uses cold cream on her face too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> Me too.... and perfect weather for hibernating and doing just what you want...


After I get my photos I usually sit and knit listening to the rain on the roof.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> I don't think this has to be restricted to the spaghetti squash but just in case.............do tell us about the yellow squash casserole (hint hint hint.........then pass the dark chocolate around!!) Zoe


Chocolate coming over, night night Zoe xx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> You never know, I might just turn up your side of the Pond.


That would be sooooooo cool, we would have so much fun.  We could always slip across to Canada as well, only an hour from me.


----------



## ptofValerie

inishowen said:


> Good evening Sam. It sounds like you all had a lovely meeting. The only thing I know about Defiance is the book called "The prize winner of Defiance Ohio" which I enjoyed reading. Have you heard of it? It's been warmer here in Ireland than in florida, now that's saying something!


##

My goodness! And it is still. The bee summer school in Gormanston was held in days of lovely sunshine and we all enjoyed ourselves and discovered much that is new. I'm so glad I went.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> It's gone 11 pm here and I'm heading off to bed to listen to the rain. Lovely chatting with all of you. Night night


Good night Pleasant dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin
> 
> Thank for this sounds very good, will be putting it on my list of make this.


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> On the other hand I don;t mind flying, does make my arms ache though :roll:


ha ha ha! They do get weary on long flights don't they?????  :shock:  :!:


----------



## Southern Gal

Angora1 said:


> I'm a child at heart and every once in a while I like to cloud watch and the most graceful lady was in the sky. I rushed to get my camera before she was gone. She is a little less distinct than when I first noticed her, but still just as graceful floating by in the sky as can be. It is in 2 pictures as her gown is so long and flares out at the end.
> 
> angora, i like the way your mind works, me and bj do the same thing when there are clouds, its amazing what you see in them. we do that all the time


----------



## Southern Gal

jheiens said:


> Spider, please keep the telephone near at any time you sense he is becoming a threat and call whatever is the emergency help number wherever you are located. Or even ask a friend or family member to drop by from time to time--perhaps to even call the shop to check on you.
> 
> Ohio Joy.


 :shockh, i agree 100% please be on your toes and always aware of your surroundings. there are too many kooks around and you never think stuff will happen to you, but sometimes good people are just in places at the wrong time. definatly don't let him run you off your job, just take serious measures against him. i was stalked yrs ago, before it was even given a name and its very unnerving and scary.


----------



## pacer

tryalot....loved seeing your beautiful handwork. Hope to hear from you again. 

Working a long stretch again without a day off so I am very tired. For some reason my nose hurt so bad yesterday that my eyes were tearing. I have had this problem before...use antibiotic ointment in my nose and it gets better for a bit then seems to come back worse. Yesterday was the worst. I have had this problem after having so many surgeries in 200-2010. I will be talking with a friend who is a nurse and of course with my doctor when I go back for my semiannual checkup in the fall. Thinking of everyone, but am tired right now so I am going to get some rest. Back to work at 4 AM. Only 8 hours tomorrow so it will be a short day. My knitting class for tomorrow has been rescheduled for Aug 18th. Marianne your birthday is the same day as my brother. Take care and travel safely.


----------



## Designer1234

Jynx

If you did go up to Washington, and we went to Vancouver Island and Sandy is there too in Algoma Washington, and Sam comes to Seattle, maybe we could have a mini knitapalooza in the North West! :thumbup: 

I would love to move to Vancouver Island. We are not traveling that much so the fact that the ferries are expensive would not bother us too much. We are also parents of Airline employees (both our Major airlines) so we qualify for good prices on our flights). I just like the idea of getting out of the cold . We lived 9 years in Vancouver - and it was lovely. I wouldn't want to move there though as the traffic and the city would be too much. We would want to simplify, not make it more difficult. 

I love the fact that the blossoms are open in Febuary - we didn't get spring this year until June and it was not a good one. 

Pat and I have moved so often that I don't find it anything but an adventure. We would move tomorrow if they were there.

It sounds as if they are seriously thinking about it which would be great. Chickkie is in Courtenay if I am correct - so if we do move there is a possibiity we would see her. 


We won't know until they make the move -- the day they do we will drive out -- likely rent rather than buy -- I have already checked the Cardiology dept. in Victoria -- and will talk to our doctors. we will see. it gives us something to help us clean out a lot of our 'stuff' which we have accumulated. We moved so many times over the years that we never built up a lot of 
extra 'stuff' until this last few years since Pat retired and we stopped going to Arizona. So I am going to start sorting. 

If we don't go it is less for us to sort if we do have to make a move here. 

We are both in pretty good health right now and still together and able to live on our own, so I told the kids the sooner we go the better! grin- 

We have made so many moves and we love the adventure of 
moving, finding a place, look around, meeting new people. If we go I will likely start doing my wall hangings again-- as there won't be the need for a lot of knitting. silly to plan this early but that is me.


Yes, the Mother of the little girl who is called "Holly" was so pleased -- it doesn't make a lot of effort to make a stranger happy -- I am so glad I made it for Holly- she is so sweet.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Darn, the tooth wasn't aching BEFORE the root canal and not for 24 hours after.... I sure hope it settles before Monday when the crowns are to go on... otherwise, I'll have to postpone that one....
> 
> I take 2 Aleve every morning..... and a baby aspirin at night... I was taking a hydrocodone at night the week before the surgery..... I've never had a problem..... and no symptoms... Now I'm afraid to take anything... I will definitely have to talk to Dr. next time he deigns to grace me with his presence... Mom and DH's Dr. says to only take Tylenol since it does not bother kidneys or liver... but mom can't stand change and will not give up her Advil. Fortunately, she doesn't take much of anything, so is probably alright.... Dh is also supposed to take a couple Tramadol every day but he doesn't because it is a narcotic... He prefers to just hurt most of the time..... Not me!!!! '
> 
> You are really sensitive to medication. I recall you have some problems with other meds as well. Not a problem until you NEED something.... Pain causes stress,, stress causes pain... a viscous circle.


And I've always heard that too much Tylenol can damage the liver. My son's former BIL had liver damage from Tylenol.
Don't you love it when drs can't agree!? Sort of makes you lose confidence in the medical profession!
JuneK


----------



## oddball

NanaCaren said:


> I hope it cools things off nicely for you. The heat is not good for sleeping at all.


It seems to have Caren. Going to give it a try now. night night. catch up again tomorrow.x


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> And I've always heard that too much Tylenol can damage the liver. My son's former BIL had liver damage from Tylenol.
> Don't you love it when drs can't agree!? Sort of makes you lose confidence in the medical profession!
> JuneK


I have heard that too and asked my Doctor. He said that large steady doses can cause liver problems, but it is less dangerous than the nsaids. I am really reluctant to take them and never have take more than two extra strength a day even though the doctor told me I could take more. I use regular strength only when I have to and the extra strength without the muscle relaxers very rarely. Sometimes It is so bad I just take one anyway. I have the one with the muscle relaxer but haven't taken one for 6 months.

So hard to deal with. Luckily , I have finally started using cortisone for my shoulder when it becomes too much, and that lasts 3 months so I try to so what I can to deal with the pain.

They have reduced the amount of cortisone they give now, much less than the dosage a few years ago and they don't feel it is too bothersome and works well for those who can't use drugs. However that is only for the type of injury I have or 
arthritis and I asked the doctor yesterday and he said it doesn't do for a lot of things. Luckily it does relieve the pain in my shoulder.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Sent from DDIL. This is really me. Sometimes it's even worse.
http://stg.do/9i0c

Trisha


----------



## NanaCaren

Yippie!! We are getting some rain!!! 
Seth had to go out and stand in it.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I have heard that too and asked my Doctor. He said that large steady doses can cause liver problems, but it is less dangerous than the nsaids. I am really reluctant to take them and never have take more than two extra strength a day even though the doctor told me I could take more. I use regular strength only when I have to and the extra strength without the muscle relaxers very rarely. Sometimes It is so bad I just take one anyway. I have the one with the muscle relaxer but haven't taken one for 6 months.
> 
> So hard to deal with. Luckily , I have finally started using cortisone for my shoulder when it becomes too much, and that lasts 3 months so I try to so what I can to deal with the pain.
> 
> They have reduced the amount of cortisone they give now, much less than the dosage a few years ago and they don't feel it is too bothersome and works well for those who can't use drugs. However that is only for the type of injury I have or
> arthritis and I asked the doctor yesterday and he said it doesn't do for a lot of things. Luckily it does relieve the pain in my shoulder.


Well, my liver must be cast-iron. I've been taking nsaids of one kind or another for at least 15 yrs just to be able to function with arthritis. Dr. does blood tests every year to be sure everything is working like it should. So far no problems. Had to stop taking the baby aspirin every day that they recommend because I bruised so easily.
I know you and Pat would love to get away from the severe winters and your children moving would give you a great excuse to move!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

oddball said:


> It seems to have Caren. Going to give it a try now. night night. catch up again tomorrow.x


It is now raining here so happy about it. Hoping it cools it down some for the night. 
Good night. x


----------



## Southern Gal

jknappva said:


> Some things you can do nothing about...but where you live is definitely your choice!! As I've said before, and it's just MHO, the farther away from Lupe, the better!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


jules, i agree totally, think about your future, and the illness that fale has, and how long he will know you, and then there you are with no family support. i think Lupe is a controlling "thing" when you have the talk with her, hold firm on your decisions cause she does not have your best interest at heart i fear. love you girl 
i think ms lupe, needs a can of whoop a_ _ opened up on
her. :?


----------



## Southern Gal

NanaCaren said:


> I grow swiss chard in a large pot in the house over the winter. At times i have to tell Chrissy to let it be for a few days to let it recoup. I also have herbs in pots so I have fresh herbs.


my favorite herb is sweet basil, i love it on so many things, but i have had pots of it inside and it just withers away, don't know what the deal is, but i always plant a pk of seeds every yr and it is always a good looking pot only its outside. i have fresh thyme all the time, its in a flower bed around the porch. love that also. i must try the kale baked like chips.


----------



## Patches39

OH Marianne, August 18. Is a very special day. What ever year it was, an angel was born, and because you where born, me and everyone God placed in your life, has been blessed. You give so much, your family and friends, and your Sisters/brother, (KTP.) reap the Benitfit of all the love you so freely give. 
I can only say thank God, for putting you in my life, and I know the feeling is shared with others. So Sis. And I say that proudly, with all the love I have, this could not Waite until August 18, to be said. it had to be said today. Love you much.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And I've always heard that too much Tylenol can damage the liver. My son's former BIL had liver damage from Tylenol.
> Don't you love it when drs can't agree!? Sort of makes you lose confidence in the medical profession!
> JuneK


My daughter died as the result of ingesting too much of this drug. Liver damage, leads to brain haemorrhage.


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> jules, i agree totally, think about your future, and the illness that fale has, and how long he will know you, and then there you are with no family support. i think Lupe is a controlling "thing" when you have the talk with her, hold firm on your decisions cause she does not have your best interest at heart i fear. love you girl
> i think ms lupe, needs a can of whoop a_ _ opened up on
> her. :?


Donna! you certainly have a way of expressing things!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome nan.0803...don't think I've seen you here before. Welcome to the tea party...Sam always has room for one more and we do enjoy new folks and their contributions. Do you knit, crochet, or both? Would love to know what you're working on.


nan.0803 said:


> I think it is nsaids.
> non-steroidal anti-inflamitory drugs


----------



## Gweniepooh

My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


Dreamweaver said:


> My grands are fond of that store. What is the age range of your 5? Please be careful with your back, no lifting little ones or having them tug at your arms. it can really make back pain worse....
> 
> I think Kathy posted once since KAP, but hasn't been heard from lately....


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


What lovely grandchildren you have. They look so happy bet they are going to have a lot if fun with you.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin
> 
> 6 Servings
> 
> Tastes like Hash Brown Casserole without all the calories and carbs
> 
> 1 medium spaghetti squash
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 1 small yellow onion, cut in half and very thinly sliced
> ¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes, or more if you like it spicy
> 1 teaspoon fresh thyme
> ½ cup sour cream
> ½ cup shredded cheddar cheese
> 
> Cut the spaghetti squash in half and remove the seeds. Place in a covered dish with a ¼ inch of water and microwave for 10 -12 minutes. In a medium sized skillet over medium heat, add the butter, onions, red pepper and thyme and cook until the onions are slightly brown in color. Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Using a fork, scrape the insides of the squash and transfer to a small bowl. Combine the squash, onions, sour cream and half the cheese together and mix well. Transfer the mixture to a buttered baking dish and top with remaining cheese.


Love this dish.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

This sounds tasty! Will definitely give it a try sometime.


5mmdpns said:


> Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin
> 
> 6 Servings
> 
> Tastes like Hash Brown Casserole without all the calories and carbs
> 
> 1 medium spaghetti squash
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 1 small yellow onion, cut in half and very thinly sliced
> ¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes, or more if you like it spicy
> 1 teaspoon fresh thyme
> ½ cup sour cream
> ½ cup shredded cheddar cheese
> 
> Cut the spaghetti squash in half and remove the seeds. Place in a covered dish with a ¼ inch of water and microwave for 10 -12 minutes. In a medium sized skillet over medium heat, add the butter, onions, red pepper and thyme and cook until the onions are slightly brown in color. Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Using a fork, scrape the insides of the squash and transfer to a small bowl. Combine the squash, onions, sour cream and half the cheese together and mix well. Transfer the mixture to a buttered baking dish and top with remaining cheese.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I like your train of thought....LOL


Dreamweaver said:


> Well *I* could have told them that.... the darker the better.... Still, being in the study would have been a great excuse for even more imbibing and nibbling..... I guess we could always say we were auditing the study.....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you FranVan 


FranVan said:


> Lovely scarves. Like the deep pink.


----------



## NanaCaren

I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.


----------



## NanaCaren

Southern Gal said:


> my favorite herb is sweet basil, i love it on so many things, but i have had pots of it inside and it just withers away, don't know what the deal is, but i always plant a pk of seeds every yr and it is always a good looking pot only its outside. i have fresh thyme all the time, its in a flower bed around the porch. love that also. i must try the kale baked like chips.


Basil is a favorite during the winter months, helps keep colds at bay. I keep some in pots as well doesn't do very well for me but I still plant it. Usually do a couple plantings over the winter. As soon as it gets cold outside my basil will die off unless I bring it in. Mum always said if you say snow near the basil it dies off so it doesn't have to deal with the cold.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> They are really simple scarves...more for the beginner-advance beginner but I figured even the experienced knitter sometimes needs something quick and easy. I want to do the criss-cross scarf too and have saved the pattern. I have too many WIPs to finish up yet and am making that a goal. LOL.....knowing me though I'll probably cave in and start yet something else....like the dishcloth I began last night because I "just couldn't resist the feel of the yarn I had bought for it. LOL


Looking forward to your class,


----------



## Gweniepooh

You got it Caren. Prayers and positive healing thoughts on the way.


NanaCaren said:


> I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> You got it Caren. Prayers and positive healing thoughts on the way.


Thank you!


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> These are the pictures of the scarves that will be in the workshop I'm going to do. A BIG thank you to Marianne...she knitted the Bow-Tuck scarf for me; I had one done but needed pictures to use throughout the process so true to her nature my dear sis said "let me do it for you" so I did.


WOW, I'm ready, LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> You would laugh if you knew how long I've been working on them...not that they are difficult but because I get too much going! LOL i.e. the reason Marianne helped me out by doing the bow-tuck scarf for me with pictures. LOL Can you say "Gwennie bit off too much...." ROFL I sometimes think I am Wonder Woman....ROFLMAO.....forget that my mental age and physical age just don't match....think I'm still in my 30s...LOL


WHAT!!!! LOL LOL,  you mean your not. girl you have it going on. OK :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Check out the Workshop happenings tomorrow morning (included in the daily digest in the workshop section -- as Gwen's and Rachel's workshops are featured there.


----------



## nittergma

I see I'm 35 pages behind already! I'll keep reading and catch up!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Seth is sooooo cute. Isn't it nice how the simplest things (Even a little rain) is interesting to the little ones?

Trisha



NanaCaren said:


> Yippie!! We are getting some rain!!!
> Seth had to go out and stand in it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Seth is sooooo cute. Isn't it nice how the simplest things (Even a little rain) is interesting to the little ones?
> 
> Trisha


Thank you, he is like me loves the rain.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Mya certainly has your smile. They are all lovely children.
Trisha


Gweniepooh said:


> My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Looking at Seth in the rain made me think of how when both of my girls were little we would walk in the rain. They both thought it was really something special. Also would lay in the yard looking at the clouds or the stars. Occasionally would camp out in the back yard. When it was just my oldest and me, we would go on camping trips either to the mountains or the beach. Such nice memories your picture has brought back. Grandkids have arrived and are outside exploring now. We live across from the local airport (small) and they've gone on a walk over there. They also have been out back playing on the playscape grandpa had built for youngest DD. Grass needs cutting since we've had rain since OH trip so guess tomorrow I'll mow it down so they can be out there more. If it ever cools down I'll actually attempt clearing the flower beds; they are a total mess right now. Just noticed in pic of house Leila (lab/chow mix) rolling in the grass.


----------



## wannabear

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Marianne, and Sugarsugar for virtual hugs- feeling a little more hopeful today- must get my focaccia stared, pity I am right out of Parmesan- have not been able to afford it for quite some time- but Italian is very good for making do with what is in your cupboard. Does not help that I have not heard from Fale- it feels like two weeks.


Maddie made some spaghetti last week, and she used sauce from a jar, and we didn't have any Parmesan either. She put in some extra sharp white cheddar, that I bought because it was a closeout. It was a big piece of cheese (and still is.) I couldn't say what else she put in there, but I was so pleasantly surprised. The sauce was better than the sum of its parts. Making Do Italian!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking at Seth in the rain made me think of how when both of my girls were little we would walk in the rain. They both thought it was really something special. Also would lay in the yard looking at the clouds or the stars. Occasionally would camp out in the back yard. When it was just my oldest and me, we would go on camping trips either to the mountains or the beach. Such nice memories your picture has brought back. Grandkids have arrived and are outside exploring now. We live across from the local airport (small) and they've gone on a walk over there. They also have been out back playing on the playscape grandpa had built for youngest DD. Grass needs cutting since we've had rain since OH trip so guess tomorrow I'll mow it down so they can be out there more. If it ever cools down I'll actually attempt clearing the flower beds; they are a total mess right now. Just noticed in pic of house Leila (lab/chow mix) rolling in the grass.


Glad my picture brought back such wonderful memories. I would lie out with my bunch and my late niece in the yard to watch the stars. Many times we would do what we called fairy dances in the rain. We area setting the tent up this week so when the grand daughters arrive I can camp with them. Haven't done that in a few years now.

Forgot to add love your house.


----------



## Spider

Seth breaks my heart, reminds me of my Seth when he was little.
Gwen, those are beautiful grandkids and looks as if you have room for them to run. Have fun with them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> Seth breaks my heart, reminds me of my Seth when he was little.
> Gwen, those are beautiful grandkids and looks as if you have room for them to run. Have fun with them.


He is a sweetheart for sure. I get to see him the most being the youngest and not in school as of yet.


----------



## wannabear

Lurker 2 said:


> Good you will be home soon Kathleendoris- but I think you will have had good weather for your break! Thanks for the vote of confidence! I have a friend who has been bargeing (well, working on a barge) somewhere through Europe- she will be home by mid-August- I think she chose a good summer for the visit. This is my friend who would like me to knit the Kaffe Fassett- I need to get some feedback on some of the work I am doing- hard to finish when you need to see how the work is progressing- a disadvantage of having no pattern!


Someday I'm going to barge through Europe . . . in the other way.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Yippie!! We are getting some rain!!!
> Seth had to go out and stand in it.


Cute, I like the rain too. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Cute, I like the rain too. :-D


It is still raining :-D :-D Happy Happy Happy dance!!!!


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


Beautiful family, see where they get there good looks, and they have 
grand mom smile. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.


Prayers going up now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Prayers going up now.


Thanks so much.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking at Seth in the rain made me think of how when both of my girls were little we would walk in the rain. They both thought it was really something special. Also would lay in the yard looking at the clouds or the stars. Occasionally would camp out in the back yard. When it was just my oldest and me, we would go on camping trips either to the mountains or the beach. Such nice memories your picture has brought back. Grandkids have arrived and are outside exploring now. We live across from the local airport (small) and they've gone on a walk over there. They also have been out back playing on the playscape grandpa had built for youngest DD. Grass needs cutting since we've had rain since OH trip so guess tomorrow I'll mow it down so they can be out there more. If it ever cools down I'll actually attempt clearing the flower beds; they are a total mess right now. Just noticed in pic of house Leila (lab/chow mix) rolling in the grass.


Lovely home. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Paula, I posted some of this before. Is there still a place called Hidden Valley Camp ? I believe it was actually owned by Ithica College.For some reason, I seem to remember it being at the top of a mountain. Probably just a tall hill ( you know how things seem bigger when you are a kid). When I was in my teens, I spent some time every summer at the Ithaca College Camp in Watkins Glen. There was a Baton Twirling Arts Camp held there. It was run by a man called John Smetzler and was very popular. Several of us went down from Canada each year. I had such fond memories of it ;that we went to the Lake Placid area for our honeymoon and checked out the old camp for sentimental reasons.We visited the Corning Plant in the area and stayed at a lovely hotel on Lake Placid.


I think that the Hidden Valley Camp is now run by the 4-H organization. I'm about an hour or so from Corning - my grandkids like to go there at least once every summer - they love the glass blowing demos. Lake Placid is certainly a beautiful area, the last time we were there, it was winter and 10 below zero!! We were invited by friends, and they've asked us a couple times since, but winter up there is just too much for my asthma. I'd rather go in the summer - much nicer. I used to go camping up in that area when I was a kid and I just loved the smell of the pine trees. Paula


----------



## Designer1234

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sent from DDIL. This is really me. Sometimes it's even worse.
> http://stg.do/9i0c
> 
> Trisha


That is hysterical!


----------



## Patches39

Time to go to bed, now. Had a good day. Pray all have a blessed day tomorrow, and that it is better then today. Pray all have a day filled with love, joy, healing and comfort.


----------



## Pontuf

Hi everyone. HAPPY WEEKEND!
I am going back to page one and see if i can cover 36 pages in the next couple hours and then try to stay caught up this week. I am sure there will be funny stories from last weekend and more pictures. 
DH and I discovered the most delightful program from the BBC. So far we can only watch it on Utube but hopefully we can get it on Netflix, Hulu or Apple Tv or maybe PPS

It's called Two Greedy Italians. KPER 's in the UK have you seen this show???


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:


> I hope someday to visit your beautiful Georgia mountains and waterfalls. Must be soooooooo beautiful. Speaking of waterfalls, there is this one place between two of the Fingerlakes called Watkins Glen, NY. Grandma Paula would know this one for sure as it is in her back yard, so to speak.
> Number of falls: 19
> 
> You can park your car and walk all the waterfalls and then take a bus back. I always wanted to do this and now I can't but maybe someday as I am so much better.:thumbup:
> Size/Types: A variety of waterfalls, including small staircase, cascades, dripping curtains, punchbowls, plunges and chutes; ranging from a few feet to 60 feet high.
> 
> Best time to visit: Spring and fall mornings, during the week. Spring has low visitor traffic, high flow, and bright yellow colors in the surrounding foliage. Summer brings more tourists, low flow, and hot weather, when combined with the humidity, can make the hike slightly unpleasant. Fall brings back mild weather, sometimes more flow, and beautiful orange and yellow leaves that dust the dull gray rock of the glen. The Gorge Trail is closed in winter and the upper reaches of the park are frequently used for cross-country skiing and snowshoeing.
> 
> Flow: Moderate to low. Spring often has the best flow.
> 
> Waterway: Glen Creek is the accumulation of several tributaries (Including Van Zandt Hollow and Hollow Creek) that begin in the hills less than a mile to the west, and then descends nearly 400 feet within the 1.8 mile stretch of the park. After it exits the park, Glen Creek continues east through the village for about a mile and empties into the Barge Canal/Seneca Lake Inlet and then into Seneca Lake.
> 
> Time: Plan for at least an hour to hike, 3 or more to photograph / picnic / swim.
> 
> Seasons/Hours: The park is open year-round, but the Gorge Trail is closed in winter and opens later in spring depending on the damage caused by the winter weather.


WOW, that is beautiful!!! I'd love to go there, most probably in the spring but fall sounds awesome also :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Very welcome sis.
> I talk more to everyone on here than I do my own sisters and two of them live less than an hour from me.
> One of my favorite waterfalls ever, and one I found online.
> Ravine in Kusnacht, Switzerland.


Okay, you two are going to force me to hit the waterfalls this week.. LOL. Ours are nothing like the one in Switzerland, granted, but they are running high and fast, just awesome to see and feel that power!!


----------



## Marianne818

Sorlenna said:


> Spider, I know how you feel--it's very scary to be harassed like that--we used to get the occasional bizarre person like that in our store, whether just creepy or outright abusive. I hope he doesn't come back, but if he does, that the authorities will be able to deal with the situation.
> 
> Speaking of clouds, we had a giant duck across the street last night! It was actually a very intense storm which followed--highly unusual for here, and this morning we have reports of flooding and damage, though all is well with us. We were lucky and didn't even lose electric service (rather a surprise).


Glad you got the rain, but sorry it had to come all at once! The cloud is awesome!!!


----------



## Marianne818

Patches39 said:


> Just remember, weather you hear from Fale- or not you are in his heart and he in yours, words are not always needed. Just know. Time or distances, can't change that.  just lean on the love you two share.
> We care Sis.


Well said Patches.. I totally agree :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Hello everyone, mom said you were worried and missed me so I should check in and let you all know I'm okay . I'm doing as good as I can be right now, like all 21 yr olds I have some irritations in my life but nothing I can't handle.  <3


----------



## wannabear

I wrote to Sam last weekend and said how I'd been away for a variety of reasons, but now I'm back. It's been a rocky road for a while. Sam said I should ask for prayers, but I know there are many here with worse physical problems than I have. How can I ask for notice to be given to my current plight, which is that I am waiting for a brace for my foot and ankle? I seem to be falling apart, so my warranty must be out. Anyway, another day I can worry about my body.

There is another thing, though. If you'd like to remember me at prayer time - I have serious financial issues right now. Bank of America would love to take my house away from me. I'm trying hard to keep them from doing that. I've been here almost 25 years, and to think that they would foreclose after all those years of pocketing my payments just feels evil to me. I can't pay the original payment. There is nobody here but me and Maddie, and Maddie's job prospects are slim. Our little town has not recovered from the recession. I get a disability payment which wasn't even as much as the old mortgage payment. Now I'm working on a plan from BofA to see if I can make a reduced payment. I don't trust them. 

This is the lowest I've been in my life. There are three children who have left home, and conveniently forgotten that I ever did anything for them. Only Maddie is left here, and she is sharing this poverty with me. If I were to lose the house, I'd have nowhere to go. I am physically unable to do the moving. Four children! It's a pretty big house and there is a lot of 'stuff' here. It isn't elegant, but it's mine. Mine and Bank of America's. 

I haven't been sleeping well for a while. Monday I have to pay the internet bill or be cut off. Of course I don't have the money! I think Madeleine and I are just shell-shocked. Something terrible hangs over our heads, and we say "So what's different from all the other days?" 

I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully she's the type of person that when things like this hit, she puts on her armour and goes to war with humor, optomism, and logic.  My poor DH is never quite sure what to do with us. lol But we can laugh or cry and crying gives my puffy eyes and a stuffy nose.
> Hugs back my dear.


{{{{{{{{{{{{{Poledra and Stepmom}}}}}}}}}} Laughter through the tears is always a great relief! Have been keeping you surrounded in our prayers Sis, know that we are always here for your soft landing!


----------



## NanaCaren

Grandmapaula said:


> I think that the Hidden Valley Camp is now run by the 4-H organization. I'm about an hour or so from Corning - my grandkids like to go there at least once every summer - they love the glass blowing demos. Lake Placid is certainly a beautiful area, the last time we were there, it was winter and 10 below zero!! We were invited by friends, and they've asked us a couple times since, but winter up there is just too much for my asthma. I'd rather go in the summer - much nicer. I used to go camping up in that area when I was a kid and I just loved the smell of the pine trees. Paula


We went there to climb the mountains, lovely area for sure.


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> Heidi is in ft wayne with her mother - they are looking for something to wear to the wedding (oldest daughter heather's oldest daughter is getting married - she is the one having donuts instead of cake.) next Saturday. next Saturday they should just about be saying "I do" - so glad it is them and not me. lol
> 
> sam


hhrrrmmmpphh

It's just that you know so many desirable women, right?


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> I wrote to Sam last weekend and said how I'd been away for a variety of reasons, but now I'm back. It's been a rocky road for a while. Sam said I should ask for prayers, but I know there are many here with worse physical problems than I have. How can I ask for notice to be given to my current plight, which is that I am waiting for a brace for my foot and ankle? I seem to be falling apart, so my warranty must be out. Anyway, another day I can worry about my body.
> 
> There is another thing, though. If you'd like to remember me at prayer time - I have serious financial issues right now. Bank of America would love to take my house away from me. I'm trying hard to keep them from doing that. I've been here almost 25 years, and to think that they would foreclose after all those years of pocketing my payments just feels evil to me. I can't pay the original payment. There is nobody here but me and Maddie, and Maddie's job prospects are slim. Our little town has not recovered from the recession. I get a disability payment which wasn't even as much as the old mortgage payment. Now I'm working on a plan from BofA to see if I can make a reduced payment. I don't trust them.
> 
> This is the lowest I've been in my life. There are three children who have left home, and conveniently forgotten that I ever did anything for them. Only Maddie is left here, and she is sharing this poverty with me. If I were to lose the house, I'd have nowhere to go. I am physically unable to do the moving. Four children! It's a pretty big house and there is a lot of 'stuff' here. It isn't elegant, but it's mine. Mine and Bank of America's.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well for a while. Monday I have to pay the internet bill or be cut off. Of course I don't have the money! I think Madeleine and I are just shell-shocked. Something terrible hangs over our heads, and we say "So what's different from all the other days?"
> 
> I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Positive energy headed your way. I can only imagine how you and Maddie are feeling. HUGS winging their way to both of you as well.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I might cheer myself up by starting a focaccia (sp?) bread with the olives I have left from my birthday treat- I really like it with a bit extra salt, come to think of it I think I am out of garlic, I know my rosemary bush was a casualty of the drought- should have some dried rosemary though.
> It is good to have all this encouragement! I think I better go back to lurking- I seem to have spent more time on the computer than anything else!


The joys of your time being your own.... I love my DH - but I miss the days when he could, and did, go on his own and I had my time to do as I felt with no qualms! He is easy to live with, but if he is here, I always think of him first.....


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> There is such a huge difference in the taste of a real resh egg. Sure wish we had the space to have our own chickens. They do keep some down at the nursery where DH works part-time and they really amuse the customers. My favorites are the black and white ones...


Brahmas or wynadottes?


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver said:


> I assume August? Just one more reason why you are so special to me... That is my oldest DD's birthday and also my favorite number...... (That is exactly the lamp I am going to take mom to look at.... She has bedside lamps but they are not bright enough or close enough for her reading in bed..... She doesn't really like lights shining down on her and this way, she could just bend one down for the book and the rest could point to the ceiling.... The girls had one for a long time... I think it is cute....


I really am loving this lamp :thumbup: :thumbup: Mom saw it and got all jealous, LOL, so off I went back to Lowes to buy one for her. She loves it! She can reach the switch easily and loves the fact that she can bend the light where she wants it to be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks, AZ. We really didn't know if she would make it to her birthday. We just go day to day.


That's all any of us can do Pammie girl! Enjoy each and every... I still miss my mom so very much.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wannabear I've been exactly where you are. You are in my prayers. Don't ever think your needs are less than any others. We all have times when prayer and support from others is needed. Have you reached out to your other children at all and let them know the dire need of assistance right now? Positive energy is making its way to you as you read this. Also you may check with www.makinghomeaffordable.gov
This might help you keep your home.



wannabear said:


> I wrote to Sam last weekend and said how I'd been away for a variety of reasons, but now I'm back.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> I really am loving this lamp :thumbup: :thumbup: Mom saw it and got all jealous, LOL, so off I went back to Lowes to buy one for her. She loves it! She can reach the switch easily and loves the fact that she can bend the light where she wants it to be. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sounds like it would be good for Jamie to have in her dorm room. Or for my knitting.   
You dear lady get some sleep. 
Think I'm going to head off to bed, it has been a long day.the rain has cooled it off enough to sleep peacefully. Still raining more of a slow steady rain now.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> That is me I love being out in the rain. Feels so nice.


I love the rain also, but with all we have had this year, I hate to admit I am a bit tired of it. BUT, the weatherman has forecast 3 consecutive days of sunshine :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: temps in the high 70's to low 80's.. I won't know how to act seeing the sun that many days in a row :shock: :lol:  Will be time for hay cutting I'm sure.. oh I meant mowing the yard.. ROFL. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I should be in bed. I was killing time until I could take another antibiotic... I must say, the tooth is starting to ache a very little bit... nothing bad at all. However, I am not sure I want to take the Motrin he prescribed. The surgeon's office gave me the actual medical name for what happened to me and I guess I am really lucky to be alive... It is a rare occurrence and often fatal.... and one of the possible causes is the use of NASAIDs.. so I am just a little leery... Then again, I don't much believe in pain.... Decisions, decisions... I am going to have to ask if I should quit taking the Aleve every morning for aches and pains.... I'm sure I could do without. I did it more as a preventative....


Check with your dr.... If this last episode was a result of nasaids then you don't want to push your luck.... Your family and friends need you!


----------



## Gweniepooh

PJs where do you attend college? Hang in there! Remember a pearl starts out as an irritation. 


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone, mom said you were worried and missed me so I should check in and let you all know I'm okay . I'm doing as good as I can be right now, like all 21 yr olds I have some irritations in my life but nothing I can't handle.  <3


----------



## Gweniepooh

oops


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver said:


> Darn.... that not being able to get back to sleep at 4:30 is a real bummer. it happens to me quite a lot and I have even been known to take a pill. I just can't shut off my mind. I THINK there is a train that goes by, quite faraway,,,, but I don't hear it when I'm finally awake... just every time the same time....... must be something...


I'd gladly take a pill but I'm afraid something will happen and I won't hear her. My mind will shut off, but just as I am about to fall asleep I'll hear her move, or she will call for me again. C and I are going to work something out so that I can at least get a nap in sometime during the day. I know I can't keep going on with 3 and 4 hours of sleep a day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Me too....wish we had a bush hog! LOL


Marianne818 said:


> I love the rain also, but with all we have had this year, I hate to admit I am a bit tired of it. BUT, the weatherman has forecast 3 consecutive days of sunshine :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: temps in the high 70's to low 80's.. I won't know how to act seeing the sun that many days in a row :shock: :lol:  Will be time for hay cutting I'm sure.. oh I meant mowing the yard.. ROFL. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

wannabear said:


> I wrote to Sam last weekend and said how I'd been away for a variety of reasons, but now I'm back. It's been a rocky road for a while. Sam said I should ask for prayers, but I know there are many here with worse physical problems than I have. How can I ask for notice to be given to my current plight, which is that I am waiting for a brace for my foot and ankle? I seem to be falling apart, so my warranty must be out. Anyway, another day I can worry about my body.
> 
> There is another thing, though. If you'd like to remember me at prayer time - I have serious financial issues right now. Bank of America would love to take my house away from me. I'm trying hard to keep them from doing that. I've been here almost 25 years, and to think that they would foreclose after all those years of pocketing my payments just feels evil to me. I can't pay the original payment. There is nobody here but me and Maddie, and Maddie's job prospects are slim. Our little town has not recovered from the recession. I get a disability payment which wasn't even as much as the old mortgage payment. Now I'm working on a plan from BofA to see if I can make a reduced payment. I don't trust them.
> 
> This is the lowest I've been in my life. There are three children who have left home, and conveniently forgotten that I ever did anything for them. Only Maddie is left here, and she is sharing this poverty with me. If I were to lose the house, I'd have nowhere to go. I am physically unable to do the moving. Four children! It's a pretty big house and there is a lot of 'stuff' here. It isn't elegant, but it's mine. Mine and Bank of America's.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well for a while. Monday I have to pay the internet bill or be cut off. Of course I don't have the money! I think Madeleine and I are just shell-shocked. Something terrible hangs over our heads, and we say "So what's different from all the other days?"
> 
> I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment.
> 
> Thanks so much.


You are definitely in my thoughts and Prayers! best wishes to you - you will have lots of people here you can talk to and who will care about you.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> I am one of the strange sort, but I like it that way.


I'm in that group also.. not sure what normal is or if I ever want to find out.. ROFL


----------



## Grandmapaula

Wannabear, prayers going up now. You are in my "Prayer Book" - my little notebook I keep prayer requests in - I go through it several times a day and pray for my sisters and their requests. Never hesitate to ask for prayers, this group seems to be pretty powerful! Love,Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals. About a month or so ago I showed her how to single and double crochet and she has taken off from there looking up patterns and going to town with it. She is 13. She has far surpassed me in crocheting!


----------



## purl2diva

Wannabear,

I am so sorry to hear of your situation. I hope that something can be worked out with the bank. Prayers for you and your daughter.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

I go to this little community college in Herkimer Ny. Thank you I 
am  lol yes it does



Gweniepooh said:


> PJs where do you attend college? Hang in there! Remember a pearl starts out as an irritation.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have you picked a major yet?


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> I go to this little community college in Herkimer Ny. Thank you I
> am  lol yes it does


----------



## Pontuf

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver, here is the link for Pup Lover's article written about her:
> 
> A few of you asked about the article that DH and I were a part of for our local hospital's magazine Harmony. Here is the link to this magazine. There is also at the end of the magazine an article on celiac disease. Pontuf I missed seeing your test results if you posted same, so not sure if this applies to you or not. Looks to be some good information if anyone is in need of same.
> 
> http://www.osfsaintjames.org/news/publications/harmony-summer2013.pdf


Very nice pictures of Dawn and David!

So nice to know that Dawn was in excellent hands and had the very best doctors and care. And that DH David and is her rock.

XO


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Yes and no, for now I'm just doing basic classes that will work for anything right now



Gweniepooh said:


> Have you picked a major yet?


----------



## Marianne818

pacer said:


> tryalot....loved seeing your beautiful handwork. Hope to hear from you again.
> 
> Working a long stretch again without a day off so I am very tired. For some reason my nose hurt so bad yesterday that my eyes were tearing. I have had this problem before...use antibiotic ointment in my nose and it gets better for a bit then seems to come back worse. Yesterday was the worst. I have had this problem after having so many surgeries in 200-2010. I will be talking with a friend who is a nurse and of course with my doctor when I go back for my semiannual checkup in the fall. Thinking of everyone, but am tired right now so I am going to get some rest. Back to work at 4 AM. Only 8 hours tomorrow so it will be a short day. My knitting class for tomorrow has been rescheduled for Aug 18th. Marianne your birthday is the same day as my brother. Take care and travel safely.


My brothers was the 9th of August we were 2 yrs and 9 days apart.. Still feels odd that I don't get a truly stupid card any longer... I do miss him so very much, but August is always the hardest.


----------



## Marianne818

Southern Gal said:


> jules, i agree totally, think about your future, and the illness that fale has, and how long he will know you, and then there you are with no family support. i think Lupe is a controlling "thing" when you have the talk with her, hold firm on your decisions cause she does not have your best interest at heart i fear. love you girl
> i think ms lupe, needs a can of whoop a_ _ opened up on
> her. :?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

wannabear said:


> There is another thing, though. If you'd like to remember me at prayer time - I have serious financial issues right now. Bank of America would love to take my house away from me. I'm trying hard to keep them from doing that. I've been here almost 25 years, and to think that they would foreclose after all those years of pocketing my payments just feels evil to me. I can't pay the original payment. There is nobody here but me and Maddie, and Maddie's job prospects are slim. Our little town has not recovered from the recession. I get a disability payment which wasn't even as much as the old mortgage payment. Now I'm working on a plan from BofA to see if I can make a reduced payment. I don't trust them.
> 
> This is the lowest I've been in my life. There are three children who have left home, and conveniently forgotten that I ever did anything for them. Only Maddie is left here, and she is sharing this poverty with me. If I were to lose the house, I'd have nowhere to go. I am physically unable to do the moving. Four children! It's a pretty big house and there is a lot of 'stuff' here. It isn't elegant, but it's mine. Mine and Bank of America's.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well for a while. Monday I have to pay the internet bill or be cut off. Of course I don't have the money! I think Madeleine and I are just shell-shocked. Something terrible hangs over our heads, and we say "So what's different from all the other days?"
> 
> I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment.
> 
> Thanks so much.


If we are family here at the tea party, how can you NOT ask for prayers here? Of course we owe that much to each other, Wanda. So that is what I and many others have been doing since we've read your post--praying for grace, for wisdom for you and the BofA in these circumstances. God is not the author of confusion with His children.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Everyone!!! I am going to try to post a quick note before I start dinner. DH is napping, still not 100% - this trip hasn't turned out quite what we planned.... but still I'm thinking a step in the right direction. There is so much I would like to comment on - I'm so glad that the KAP was such a success - good job to all who worked so hard, traveled so far, etc. The patches that I sent are meant to be sewn on.. bikers sew them on their packs, vests or jackets to commemorate an event or "run" (trip). DH mans the computer and commercial embroidery machine and I handle our shop on Ebay. We've been doing this for about 11 years and it has been a great little business. I put the name Dixiefarmer (that's my seller name on ebay)into google the other day and we were first up on the search!!!!! We started out traveling to the events and selling and sewing on patches.... we like the online selling much better as we have gotten older. Plus this way if we go somewhere it's a fun trip, not work. So the patches can be sewn on a bag or put into a scrapbook/shadow box with pictures, glue a magnate on the back and put it on your fridge. I have even sewn a ribbon on the end of some to use as bookmarks.. or just stick them up on a bulletin board and smile when you see it... just think years from now someone will say to you.... Oh wow, you were at the first KAP the year Bentley was born??????? I want to say I'm so glad that some of our dear friends are feeling better and back to posting - and my heart is full of love for all of you who are needing support. Big doings for some, and my fingers are crossed for all who need a little luck these days. I may not be posting much for a few days - we will head home on Sunday and will probably be traveling until tues or wed. I will take pictures as I can - and try and make the best of the break from home. We probably should have waited until DH was much better before we tried to do this... I think he was so afraid of disappointing me that he didn't want to admit he really wasn't up for it.... We did get out today and picked up some groceries - and we stopped at a Hancock Fabrics and I bought a couple of skeins of yarn (that I really don't need but DH was so excited to see someplace I would enjoy stopping at that I couldn't come out empty handed!) OK I am going to get dinner started - ttyl - luv-AZ


AZ STICKS. Hope DH is feeling better today and you have a safe trip home. Our Hancocks closed here a few years ago. Miss them. Glad you found some yarn!

XO


----------



## wannabear

Dreamweaver said:


> Darn, the tooth wasn't aching BEFORE the root canal and not for 24 hours after.... I sure hope it settles before Monday when the crowns are to go on... otherwise, I'll have to postpone that one....
> 
> I take 2 Aleve every morning..... and a baby aspirin at night... I Dh is also supposed to take a couple Tramadol every day but he doesn't because it is a narcotic... He prefers to just hurt most of the time..... Not me!!!! '


Tramadol is not a narcotic. DH can take it all he wants. Not me, though. It makes me nervy and anxious.


----------



## Designer1234

Marianne818 said:


> Okay, you two are going to force me to hit the waterfalls this week.. LOL. Ours are nothing like the one in Switzerland, granted, but they are running high and fast, just awesome to see and feel that power!!


I wish you could come by and visit me -- Pat and I would take you to the Canadian Rockies and visit about l0 beautiful Water Falls. Some are so beautiful. Quite a few would need a short hike into them though. There are 3 in Johnsons Canyon and you can walk up and across the gorge 3 or 4 times to the upper falls. it is so wonderful.


----------



## Sandy

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


What wonderful looking grandkids! The plus is one out of five knits & crochets (not bad odds).


----------



## Designer1234

AZ Sticks said:


> The joys of your time being your own.... I love my DH - but I miss the days when he could, and did, go on his own and I had my time to do as I felt with no qualms! He is easy to live with, but if he is here, I always think of him first.....


That was the hardest adjustment for me as he used to be with the Paramedics and worked two l0 hour day shifts and 2 l4 hour night shifts and was off 4 days. I had days and evenings to my self each shift. Big difference when we are together all the time. Used to it now but it was an adjustment.


----------



## jheiens

Marianne818 said:


> My brothers was the 9th of August we were 2 yrs and 9 days apart.. Still feels odd that I don't get a truly stupid card any longer... I do miss him so very much, but August is always the hardest.


My 'baby' brother will be 66 on the 18th of August. Golly, I remember going to see him and momma at the hospital during the time she was in there. Back in the day, a woman stayed for some time after delivery. We got to stand outside the window to her room and watch as she brought him to the window so that we three older kids could see our new brother.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Gee, Gwen, she is good!! Must take after her grandmother's talent.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

She has really taken to knitting and crocheting. I'm dead serious when I say she has far passed my limited skills in crochet. She says she prefers knitting and loves making hats.


jheiens said:


> Gee, Gwen, she is good!! Must take after her grandmother's talent.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Going to sign off for now. Gotta help GDD find a bag I am giving her for her stash.


----------



## Pontuf

Angora1 said:


> I will never forget Madison. She froze her hands off helping me break up the ice and get it out to keep the food fresh. I hope she doesn't have frost bite. A huge thank you to Madison. You sure grow them beautiful in Defiance. Your granddaughters were gorgeous as is their friend Madison.


I think we met Madison in the bathroom on Skype. She was holding Bentley. A lovey girl, inside and out.


----------



## Marianne818

Patches39 said:


> OH Marianne, August 18. Is a very special day. What ever year it was, an angel was born, and because you where born, me and everyone God placed in your life, has been blessed. You give so much, your family and friends, and your Sisters/brother, (KTP.) reap the Benitfit of all the love you so freely give.
> I can only say thank God, for putting you in my life, and I know the feeling is shared with others. So Sis. And I say that proudly, with all the love I have, this could not Waite until August 18, to be said. it had to be said today. Love you much.


Thank you Patches, you mean so very much to me also. I am truly blessed to have found such wonderful friends like you and so many others in this online family of ours. 
Hugs Sis,
Marianne


----------



## Sandy

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals. About a month or so ago I showed her how to single and double crochet and she has taken off from there looking up patterns and going to town with it. She is 13. She has far surpassed me in crocheting!


Wow great job!


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.


Got him covered in prayers as we speak Caren!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals. About a month or so ago I showed her how to single and double crochet and she has taken off from there looking up patterns and going to town with it. She is 13. She has far surpassed me in crocheting!


WOW I'm so impressed with her talent and just 13. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy

Prayers going out for your friend Caren and for you too Wannabear.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren wrote:
I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.

____________________________

So sorry to hear this. Of course healing thoughts are sent your way. This will be a long night for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH called and concerts have gone well. Last night he met a man who was a fellow student with him at college and he is using a walker and on dialysis and told DH that everyone but them in the Composition class has passed on, and DH is younger than me. So hard to believe.


----------



## Marianne818

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone, mom said you were worried and missed me so I should check in and let you all know I'm okay . I'm doing as good as I can be right now, like all 21 yr olds I have some irritations in my life but nothing I can't handle.  <3


I have missed you!!! When do you leave for college?? Gotta keep in touch,  you know how we Mom's and Aunt's worry :thumbup: :thumbup: Seriously, just pop in now and again and let us know your latest creation!! I have to go check my suitcase for my camera cord, I haven't been able to download my pictures..grrrrrrr 
Hugs :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pjs...So great to see you again. Wow, hard to believe school will be starting up again...So glad I met you. Feel like I've known your mom a long time but so nice to actually have some time with her and to meet you.
Big Hugs


----------



## Marianne818

wannabear said:


> I wrote to Sam last weekend and said how I'd been away for a variety of reasons, but now I'm back. It's been a rocky road for a while. Sam said I should ask for prayers, but I know there are many here with worse physical problems than I have. How can I ask for notice to be given to my current plight, which is that I am waiting for a brace for my foot and ankle? I seem to be falling apart, so my warranty must be out. Anyway, another day I can worry about my body.
> 
> There is another thing, though. If you'd like to remember me at prayer time - I have serious financial issues right now. Bank of America would love to take my house away from me. I'm trying hard to keep them from doing that. I've been here almost 25 years, and to think that they would foreclose after all those years of pocketing my payments just feels evil to me. I can't pay the original payment. There is nobody here but me and Maddie, and Maddie's job prospects are slim. Our little town has not recovered from the recession. I get a disability payment which wasn't even as much as the old mortgage payment. Now I'm working on a plan from BofA to see if I can make a reduced payment. I don't trust them.
> 
> This is the lowest I've been in my life. There are three children who have left home, and conveniently forgotten that I ever did anything for them. Only Maddie is left here, and she is sharing this poverty with me. If I were to lose the house, I'd have nowhere to go. I am physically unable to do the moving. Four children! It's a pretty big house and there is a lot of 'stuff' here. It isn't elegant, but it's mine. Mine and Bank of America's.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well for a while. Monday I have to pay the internet bill or be cut off. Of course I don't have the money! I think Madeleine and I are just shell-shocked. Something terrible hangs over our heads, and we say "So what's different from all the other days?"
> 
> I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Wannabear.. my dear sweet Sister, you are always in my prayers, will just change up the wording a bit from now on!!! When things get the darkest is when the light will shine the brightest! I know that's easy for me to say, but I have been there, lost my home and my truck in Colorado, I had been laid off and could not find a job, only thing I could do was walk away. Was heartbreaking after 4 years of pouring my heart and soul into that home, it was a wreck when I got it.. the yard had weeds taller than I was.. I replaced drywall, new appliances, created an irrigation system that worked off my shower, kitchen sink and washer drain lines. They wouldn't work with me, neither would Ford Motor, so I had to walk away. 
You've had much more time in your home, I do pray they will work with you, I've heard that the banks are doing everything they can now to keep people in their homes. Hopefully they will see the light and work with you.
Surrounding you with strength and love {{{{{{{{{{{{Hugs}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Pontuf

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although we are threatened with a lot of rain later, but I won't complain as my lawn is a lovely shde of brown!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Mine will be filled with jam makiing and sewing.
> 
> Here's some Saturday photos for you


Purple, I just love your pictures! You have a beautiful yard, lovely landscaping.
Such a serene space. So peaceful and beautiful. Nature at its best


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> They may have to fuse the L4 and L5 but we'll find out soon, it's not as bad to have done now with all the advancements as it used to be, they said they just make a 1" incision and do every thing that way, but it's still a last option, hopefully something else will work, it was so strange that she only had occasional pain in her back, but it's referred pain to the leg. As for the breast, her family has a history of the cysts, but her mom had 3 lumps removed 10+ years ago and one was malignant and I think one of her sisters also had a malignant lump removed a few years back, so the doctor is not taking any chances and is sending her to a specialist right away. Has decided that if it is malignant, just going with a double mastectomy and getting it over with rather than to worry every year, and just doing the reconstructive surgery. But with luck, hope, and prayers, maybe it's all benign and just able to be either removed or drained.
> I'll let you all know when we know more.
> Thank you all for being a soft place to land when things are looking hard. Love you all.
> ____________________________________
> What a scary time for all of you. Sounds like the doctor is taking no chances and it will be taken care of immediately. I sure hope it is benign. Oh my, but all of you must feel like life suddenly got turned on its head. Big Hugs dear. Yes, please come here any time. We may not always say the right thing or even know what to say, but you know we care.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


Gwen, they are gorgeous. You are ahead of me. I only have 3 and that will be all as I just have the one child and they are done. 3 keeps me really busy though...LOL I know you will have fun with them and hope you have some energy back.


----------



## AZ Sticks

sassafras123 said:


> AZ I am so sorry your DH has colitis. I did not realize that. Probably you have said but I am so tired and foggy brained from latest microscopic colitis flare I couldn't take it in. Believe me my heart goes out to him.
> Joy


Oh joy dear don't worry a minute.... He was diagnosed a year ago after a couple months of issues and problems....it was rough, but he has done well on the asocal. I know you of all people know what he is going through with a flare.... I wish he would admit when it starts to act up so we can deal with it from the get..... He's napping now and has most of the last couple of days. We will head home in the morning and the good thing is we are towing the travel trailer so we have a pit stop whenever we need it! I hope you are feeling better sweet-


----------



## Marianne818

Designer1234 said:


> I wish you could come by and visit me -- Pat and I would take you to the Canadian Rockies and visit about l0 beautiful Water Falls. Some are so beautiful. Quite a few would need a short hike into them though. There are 3 in Johnsons Canyon and you can walk up and across the gorge 3 or 4 times to the upper falls. it is so wonderful.


Oh I wish I could come to Canada.. has always been a dream of mine. Maybe someday!!! I'd love to see the Canadian Rockies, I've been all over the Colorado Rockies!!!


----------



## Marianne818

jheiens said:


> My 'baby' brother will be 66 on the 18th of August. Golly, I remember going to see him and momma at the hospital during the time she was in there. Back in the day, a woman stayed for some time after delivery. We got to stand outside the window to her room and watch as she brought him to the window so that we three older kids could see our new brother.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My brother would have been 66 on the 9th.. small world!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

This is a great show DH and I watch it on public TV. I believe that one of the two is the Italian gentleman who sometimes guested on JAMIE Oliver's show.

Trisha



Pontuf said:


> Hi everyone. HAPPY WEEKEND!
> I am going back to page one and see if i can cover 36 pages in the next couple hours and then try to stay caught up this week. I am sure there will be funny stories from last weekend and more pictures.
> DH and I discovered the most delightful program from the BBC. So far we can only watch it on Utube but hopefully we can get it on Netflix, Hulu or Apple Tv or maybe PPS
> 
> It's called Two Greedy Italians. KPER 's in the UK have you seen this show???


----------



## AZ Sticks

gagesmom said:


> 2:15pm here and it has just finished pouring down rain and thundering. The dog is trying to hide under the bed, funny as she is a big 100 pound Doberman.
> 
> I had to wait for the storm to stop. Looks like we may end up with a bit more rain today.
> 
> Knitting more heart shaped dishcloths. Knit up fast and I can get quite a few done in a day.


These are just wonderful...I will be looking for a pattern.... If you can post a source that would be great!


----------



## Marianne818

Angora1 said:


> Gwen, they are gorgeous. You are ahead of me. I only have 3 and that will be all as I just have the one child and they are done. 3 keeps me really busy though...LOL I know you will have fun with them and hope you have some energy back.


All are ahead of me :-( :-( I do have the step-granddaughters but they are not close to me. Sighhhhhhhh maybe someday :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Heading off to bed. Been up since 6:30 am and not sure I accomplished much, however I did buy yarn for the next baby blanket. The mother picked lilac for the color. I was just too tired to cast on, so perhaps tomorrow. I watched a beginning knitting video and can you believe I learned things I never knew. I've heard some of these things but they must not have stuck. Such as the way to make the decrease stitches lean R or L. Other simple things that I should have known but didn't. It will sure make knitting less puzzling. Learned how to knit and purl and use both hands in color work and now I know so much more from the few classes I took and this video. Plus my knowledge went straight up when I challenged myself on here with Designer's workshops. I guess I just don't know I can't do things. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Marianne818 said:


> All are ahead of me :-( :-( I do have the step-granddaughters but they are not close to me. Sighhhhhhhh maybe someday :thumbup: :thumbup:


Share in ours dear. We have lots to go around. Wasn't holding Bentley amazing!! Long time since I held one that little. Hey, I'm supposed to be going to bed. LOL


----------



## Pontuf

SHIRLEY. You MUST make one of those felted vases or bowls! They are so Unusual.

Hayley stayed overnight with us - such fun. She beat Pat at Checkers, 
cards, and he beat her at 'Battleship" She is knitting a scarf so we worked on our knitting and they just went to the play ground. I made waffles and strawberries for breakfast. She is such a nice young lady and we enjoy having her -- she is starting ballet next week. Loves to dance.

I am so happy with Saroj's class, also Nadene's rippled childrens sweater -- Darowil's information workshop and child's sweater is still open until after Margaret gets back.

Gwen will be opening her workshop soon. 3 very nice scarves for the Christmas series.

I hope to spend some time doing watercolor this afternoon. I am out of cards. I keep Gayle (dil) supplied with them, and I like to have some on hand.

It is hard to believe that this time last year some of you were at the KAP. time does fly by.

Julie - I am glad Rufus seems to be doing okay- it sounds as if they will be a wonderful family for him.

I am sure life will be easier.
=========
Pup (Dawn) so glad you are doing so well -- I love your attitude and was impressed with the link you gave us.

========
Sam - you will enjoy your trip to Seattle -When do you go??
========
I love the west coast. Actually our whole family is considering moving out there next year. 
We will go if the kids go - and they want to find a good place for Hayley to grow up-- so they are looking at Duncan on Vancouver Island.
We all love Calgary but it is getting so big and with all the flooding etc. the feeling is not quite what it used to be. For Pat and I - the winter rains would be an improvement over the bitter winters- so we will see.
===
I think that something like the KAP is exhausting - I usually took at least a week or two to recover from our retreat at Sylvan Lake. YOu are on the go so much and meeting new people, sleeping in different beds, and full of excitement. I hope you are all starting to feel refreshed now. 
==
Poledra - Prayers for your DSM - I hope it isn't too serious. 
===
Tryalot- welcome! it is nice to see you here -- I saw your beautiful work when you first posted it. I hope you will visit with us here and post pictures of your lovely work. Nice to see friends here.
====

Jynx - glad your dental work didn't hurt and hope you are resting and catching your breath - it is nice to see you posting here.
====
Angora - I am glad you didn't go on that trip -- you must take care of yourself. I do enjoy your posts. I appreciate the picture of your mantle with the card on it with other treasures- you are a good friend'
=====
Gwen - nice to talk to you on skype -- Julie too.
=====
Charlotte: I am trying to decide what to make next as far as the felting is concerned. think I will try one of the vases, or a nice 
purse. I have such a nice variety of wonderful wool, thanks to you. So nice to visit with you on the skype day.

=====
I have a big box of winter wear -- two boxes arrived this past week. One from JDancy from here in Alberta, And an other from a friend of mine in Saskatchewan.

I have been doing a lot of hats and scarves and now will do some mittens.

=====
All in all life is very good. We have 96 students in Saroj's workshop -- she is teaching fingerless mittens to match the scarf and a hat too -- 
====
The ripple sweaters are so sweet - and Nadene is a wonderful knitter too - she has taken a difficult pattern and broken it down so that it is easy to follow. 
===
I am blessed that so many talented KP members from here and other parts of KP are willing to share their knowledge with us. 
===

I will be starting to publicize Gwen's class which should be great - 3 great individual scarves with different levels of difficulty.

Then Prismaticr (Rachel, will be teaching double knitting the same week. After that a tunisian crochet class (advent calendar) and then Tamara's beautiful shawlette I showed the other day. A busy, productive august. 
=======

I think I will get out my paints as I have the urge to do some watercolors and want to get some finished today.

Talk to you all later. Best thoughts to those who need them.[/quote]


----------



## Spider

Sandy said:


> Prayers going out for your friend Caren and for you too Wannabear.


The same from me, can understand your feelings. Many care and will be praying for you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> I wrote to Sam last weekend and said how I'd been away for a variety of reasons, but now I'm back. It's been a rocky road for a while. Sam said I should ask for prayers, but I know there are many here with worse physical problems than I have. How can I ask for notice to be given to my current plight, which is that I am waiting for a brace for my foot and ankle? I seem to be falling apart, so my warranty must be out. Anyway, another day I can worry about my body.
> 
> There is another thing, though. If you'd like to remember me at prayer time - I have serious financial issues right now. Bank of America would love to take my house away from me. I'm trying hard to keep them from doing that. I've been here almost 25 years, and to think that they would foreclose after all those years of pocketing my payments just feels evil to me. I can't pay the original payment. There is nobody here but me and Maddie, and Maddie's job prospects are slim. Our little town has not recovered from the recession. I get a disability payment which wasn't even as much as the old mortgage payment. Now I'm working on a plan from BofA to see if I can make a reduced payment. I don't trust them.
> 
> This is the lowest I've been in my life. There are three children who have left home, and conveniently forgotten that I ever did anything for them. Only Maddie is left here, and she is sharing this poverty with me. If I were to lose the house, I'd have nowhere to go. I am physically unable to do the moving. Four children! It's a pretty big house and there is a lot of 'stuff' here. It isn't elegant, but it's mine. Mine and Bank of America's.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well for a while. Monday I have to pay the internet bill or be cut off. Of course I don't have the money! I think Madeleine and I are just shell-shocked. Something terrible hangs over our heads, and we say "So what's different from all the other days?"
> 
> I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Consider it done! hugs for you and please don't be a stranger among our KTP family! Zoe


----------



## Pontuf

Gweniepooh said:


> These are the pictures of the scarves that will be in the workshop I'm going to do. A BIG thank you to Marianne...she knitted the Bow-Tuck scarf for me; I had one done but needed pictures to use throughout the process so true to her nature my dear sis said "let me do it for you" so I did.


Pretty scarves! Love the bow ties so cute and will really keep the neck warm under a coat


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> I think we met Madison in the bathroom on Skype. She was holding Bentley. A lovey girl, inside and out.


Yes we did -- I was in that bathroom for five whole/holey hours! Madison did parade Sir Bentley in and out of there! Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> These are the pictures of the scarves that will be in the workshop I'm going to do. A BIG thank you to Marianne...she knitted the Bow-Tuck scarf for me; I had one done but needed pictures to use throughout the process so true to her nature my dear sis said "let me do it for you" so I did.


Ooh, I like those, I'll have to do that workshop, good grief, here I go again. :shock: :roll: :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> You would laugh if you knew how long I've been working on them...not that they are difficult but because I get too much going! LOL i.e. the reason Marianne helped me out by doing the bow-tuck scarf for me with pictures. LOL Can you say "Gwennie bit off too much...." ROFL I sometimes think I am Wonder Woman....ROFLMAO.....forget that my mental age and physical age just don't match....think I'm still in my 30s...LOL


You mean you're not? lolol...I forget my age too and have to stop and calculate, I figure that's not a bad thing as long as we don't do something reeaaaally stupid and hurt ourselves too badly. lololol


----------



## Grannypeg

Prayers being said Wannabear.

Peggy


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> mountains of healing energy zooming to smil - didn't anglina (brad pitt's wife - can't remember how to spell her last name) have a double mastectomy with reconstructive surgery? better safe than sorry. but with the number of prayers being said in her behalf you don't need to worry - the knitting tea party prayer circle has had great results.
> 
> sam


Yes, she did and also Christina Applegate (married with children). As she said, her life is more important than her chest.  
Well, I still have 17pages to catch up on. DH and I got Stepmothers old washer and dryer from our garage up the little stairwell and into the kitchen and hooked up, was able to wash all the laundry, yay!!!!!!
So off to check on the last load. See ya'll in a bit. Julie, stay warm.


----------



## AZ Sticks

NanaCaren said:


> I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.


Sending strength for your friend, and all who care about him- luv- AZ


----------



## Pontuf

Your grands are beautiful children.



Gweniepooh said:


> My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


----------



## Pontuf

Your grands are beautiful children. So photogenic!



Gweniepooh said:


> My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


----------



## Pontuf

YES, Seth is a doll! Such a cute boy!



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Seth is sooooo cute. Isn't it nice how the simplest things (Even a little rain) is interesting to the little ones?
> 
> Trisha


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone, mom said you were worried and missed me so I should check in and let you all know I'm okay . I'm doing as good as I can be right now, like all 21 yr olds I have some irritations in my life but nothing I can't handle.  <3


Good attitude - you can't let life's bumps slow you down...climb up those hills and slide down the other side!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

wannabear said:


> I wrote to Sam last weekend and said how I'd been away for a variety of reasons, but now I'm back. It's been a rocky road for a while. Sam said I should ask for prayers, but I know there are many here with worse physical problems than I have. How can I ask for notice to be given to my current plight, which is that I am waiting for a brace for my foot and ankle? I seem to be falling apart, so my warranty must be out. Anyway, another day I can worry about my body.
> 
> There is another thing, though. If you'd like to remember me at prayer time - I have serious financial issues right now. Bank of America would love to take my house away from me. I'm trying hard to keep them from doing that. I've been here almost 25 years, and to think that they would foreclose after all those years of pocketing my payments just feels evil to me. I can't pay the original payment. There is nobody here but me and Maddie, and Maddie's job prospects are slim. Our little town has not recovered from the recession. I get a disability payment which wasn't even as much as the old mortgage payment. Now I'm working on a plan from BofA to see if I can make a reduced payment. I don't trust them.
> 
> This is the lowest I've been in my life. There are three children who have left home, and conveniently forgotten that I ever did anything for them. Only Maddie is left here, and she is sharing this poverty with me. If I were to lose the house, I'd have nowhere to go. I am physically unable to do the moving. Four children! It's a pretty big house and there is a lot of 'stuff' here. It isn't elegant, but it's mine. Mine and Bank of America's.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well for a while. Monday I have to pay the internet bill or be cut off. Of course I don't have the money! I think Madeleine and I are just shell-shocked. Something terrible hangs over our heads, and we say "So what's different from all the other days?"
> 
> I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Sending positive vibes across the miles. I will keep you and maddie in my wishes for health and happiness....


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am one of the strange sort, but I like it that way.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Me too. :lol: I'd love to be a storm chaser, so I'll join you, we'd make an awesome team. lol


----------



## Pontuf

YES ZOE! If it wasn't for Madison we may never had seen Bentley that night!

=5mmdpns]Yes we did -- I was in that bathroom for five whole/holey hours! Madison did parade Sir Bentley in and out of there! Zoe [/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Well i went back to page one and read all the way to 41. I am officially all caught up.

Wannabear, my heart goes out to you and you are in my prayers. You have all of us here to lean on and so many prayers are coming your way.


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Where is Darowil??? Hope she is just traveling and ok.


Someone has probably answered ( i am way behind) She has gone away for about a week i think to a small seaside town with her mum and daughter. Doesnt look like she has had interent access. 
Back to catching up


----------



## gagesmom

Have had rain and thunderstorms all night. Has just stopped a bit ago so I thought I would check in. It is 12:45am here and I will search kp for a bit and then bedtime.


----------



## Railyn

Prayers for you and your daughter. May you find God's peace.


----------



## Railyn

Talking about good, fresh eggs. Several years and miles ago we got eggs from an elderly lady who kept a few hens 
that were free-range. One week we went to get our eggs and she told me not to use them in (sweet) baking as the hens and gotten into the garlic. Those eggs make the best omlettes ever. Thay had a slight garlic flavor which was very nice.


----------



## Sandy

For those of you that drink wine and like herb gardens you might be interested in this it just arrived in my email.

http://www.favecrafts.com/Wine-Bottle-Crafts/Wine-Bottle-Herb-Garden-from-Diamond-Tech/ml/


----------



## busyworkerbee

I see dragon's heads or other animal shapes.



5mmdpns said:


> Your clouds are called mare's tails. There is a technical name for them but that is what I know them as. There is a saying among sea-faring sailors "mackerel skies and mare's tails call for tall ships to lower their sails". This is because these types of clouds indicate a warm front is rapidly moving in bringing wind and rain usually within 24-48 hours. When these mare's tails appear, my fibro and arthritis act up confirming what the clouds already tell me. My father was a pilot and he had to learn about all the different clouds and what they indicated. hmmmm, some clouds are actually fluffy sheep if you look at them right! hahaha, Zoe
> 
> rugby group doing the fluffy sheep song with the fluffy sheep clouds in the sky!


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, we are hoping for the best, planning for the worst and smiling and laughing through it all.
> The L4 and L5 have not ruptured, thankfully, but have degraded enough that they are putting pressure on the nerves that run down and into the right leg, so that is that, but at least we know that one way or the other, within a few months she should be completely pain free. And they said that it is only in the lower part of her back, hasn't got any issues with the top part falling apart, so to just fuse those 2 if necessary shouldn't cause her any mobility problems. but she's lost almost 100lbs since her gastric bypass surgery, :thumbup: Told her it was the fat that was holding her together, now she's losing her glue. lolol...But it will be so much better in the long run.


 :thumbup: I hope she breezes through the surgery.


----------



## cmaliza

HI All....I may have missed a response on last week's tea Party...among the gifts for Heidi & Bentley was a blanket (yellow, I think) that had bears in relief. I would like to get the pattern for that. Can anyone direct me to that place? Please pm me to give me the info. It was a beautiful blanket, and I need to make a special baby blanket. I would really appreciate guidance in finding the pattern for this.
Many thanks!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## sugarsugar

Gosh! I am only up to page 26. Its been very chatty on here the last 24hrs. Loved the photos of waterfalls, some recipes,
good luck Gwen with your workshop. 
Hi Dreamweaver.. thinking of you.
Good to see you back Zoe.

And love and hugs for everyone. Its 3pm.. time for a cuppa. I had to put the heater on.. i am cold. Its 14c but i am still cold. Roll on Spring then Summer please. I hate cold. Back soon....

Oh yeah, by lunch time yesterday i had a full blown UTI.... so of to doc again! Antibiotics again! Thats 3 things in 4 weeks. Enough already. :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> After I get my photos I usually sit and knit listening to the rain on the roof.


The cottage that we used to stay in on lake Michigan had a tin roof. I had the room right under it and loved a good storm with the waves crashing and the rain on the roof....


----------



## Dreamweaver

5mmdpns said:


> I don't think this has to be restricted to the spaghetti squash but just in case.............do tell us about the yellow squash casserole (hint hint hint.........then pass the dark chocolate around!!) Zoe


I meant hash browns and I'll see if I can dig up the recipe fort the yellow squash casserole tomorrow. I know I have it somewhere... Just had some Thursday might at The Black-Eyed Pea.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> On the other hand I don;t mind flying, does make my arms ache though :roll:


LOL :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin
> 
> 6 Servings
> 
> Tastes like Hash Brown Casserole without all the calories and carbs
> 
> 1 medium spaghetti squash
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 1 small yellow onion, cut in half and very thinly sliced
> ¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes, or more if you like it spicy
> 1 teaspoon fresh thyme
> ½ cup sour cream
> ½ cup shredded cheddar cheese
> 
> Cut the spaghetti squash in half and remove the seeds. Place in a covered dish with a ¼ inch of water and microwave for 10 -12 minutes. In a medium sized skillet over medium heat, add the butter, onions, red pepper and thyme and cook until the onions are slightly brown in color. Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Using a fork, scrape the insides of the squash and transfer to a small bowl. Combine the squash, onions, sour cream and half the cheese together and mix well. Transfer the mixture to a buttered baking dish and top with remaining cheese.


Zoe, this sounds SO good! I LOVE spaghetti squash! Tryin' it soon. Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## iamsam

no - I would get bored and they might give me strange looks if I sat there and knitted.

sam



Grandmapaula said:


> Just let me know when you're coming and I'll meet you at the top!!! Don't forget to check the race schedule, you do NOT want to show up on a race weekend - the traffic is horrid, even over here in Ithaca! (Unless you want to go to the races too). Paula


----------



## sugarsugar

Dreamweaver said:


> Non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug
> 
> I just want to mention that i am on voltarin at the moment for pulled muscle in rib..... But i started on 3 day for 2 days then 2 for 2, now 1 day for NO more than 3 more days.... BECAUSE i have had bowel surgery. Doc said we have too be very careful because of bowel surgery.
> Maybe talk to you pharmacist about it.
> 
> Edit.. Sorry just read that you dont take them.. your doc has you on a plan...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> Jynx
> 
> If you did go up to Washington, and we went to Vancouver Island and Sandy is there too in Algoma Washington, and Sam comes to Seattle, maybe we could have a mini knitapalooza in the North West! :thumbup:
> 
> I would love to move to Vancouver Island. We are not traveling that much so the fact that the ferries are expensive would not bother us too much. We are also parents of Airline employees (both our Major airlines) so we qualify for good prices on our flights). I just like the idea of getting out of the cold . We lived 9 years in Vancouver - and it was lovely. I wouldn't want to move there though as the traffic and the city would be too much. We would want to simplify, not make it more difficult.
> 
> I love the fact that the blossoms are open in Febuary - we didn't get spring this year until June and it was not a good one.
> 
> Pat and I have moved so often that I don't find it anything but an adventure. We would move tomorrow if they were there.
> 
> It sounds as if they are seriously thinking about it which would be great. Chickkie is in Courtenay if I am correct - so if we do move there is a possibiity we would see her.
> 
> We won't know until they make the move -- the day they do we will drive out -- likely rent rather than buy -- I have already checked the Cardiology dept. in Victoria -- and will talk to our doctors. we will see. it gives us something to help us clean out a lot of our 'stuff' which we have accumulated. We moved so many times over the years that we never built up a lot of
> extra 'stuff' until this last few years since Pat retired and we stopped going to Arizona. So I am going to start sorting.
> 
> If we don't go it is less for us to sort if we do have to make a move here.
> 
> We are both in pretty good health right now and still together and able to live on our own, so I told the kids the sooner we go the better! grin-
> 
> We have made so many moves and we love the adventure of
> moving, finding a place, look around, meeting new people. If we go I will likely start doing my wall hangings again-- as there won't be the need for a lot of knitting. silly to plan this early but that is me.


I know a couple other KP gals in the area... It would be lovely to all meet. I would hate to have my daughter go from here, but it would be a lovely place to visit if we were not able to make the move..... I think moving is an adventure as well. DH and I have not done that much, but I sure did a lot as a child with my family... mostly in the Midwest though. That is why I went to 13 different schools.... It would be hard to get the space we have here in a new place.. at least for a price we could afford...
and you are so smart to check out the medical. I never thought that would be a concern for me until the cancer struck and now this latest nonsense....but I am sure there is adequate care in any town near a large city....

Nothing wrong with planning ahead.... and a great excuse to do a little paring down.... (Remember that my DD is also with the airlines so travel back and forth would not be such a big deal for us either and I would LOVE to get out of the heat...... )


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> And I've always heard that too much Tylenol can damage the liver. My son's former BIL had liver damage from Tylenol.
> Don't you love it when drs can't agree!? Sort of makes you lose confidence in the medical profession!
> JuneK


Oh, I lost that a long time ago!!!!! Even the good ones are so hamstrung by the insurance companies and the "protocols" for each illness, etc. I asked the oncologist why he did not scan my entire body on check-ups because I had read that lung cancer often spreads to bone or brain.... His answer was that it wasn't "protocol" and that I would have to exhibit symptoms before that was done. I replied that by the time I exhibited symptoms in the brain it would most likely be too late to do anything and he had to admit that was right.... Really makes one wonder......


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> So hard to deal with. Luckily , I have finally started using cortisone for my shoulder when it becomes too much, and that lasts 3 months so I try to so what I can to deal with the pain.
> 
> They have reduced the amount of cortisone they give now, much less than the dosage a few years ago and they don't feel it is too bothersome and works well for those who can't use drugs. However that is only for the type of injury I have or arthritis and I asked the doctor yesterday and he said it doesn't do for a lot of things. Luckily it does relieve the pain in my shoulder.


 My DD was using cortisone for her shoulder before surgery and a Dr. here is only supposed to give 3 shots a year... so people had to travel from Dr. to Dr. if they needed more... The surgery was not really successful for her so I think she is back on the shots... and they work sometimes but not all the time....


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Well, my liver must be cast-iron. I've been taking nsaids of one kind or another for at least 15 yrs just to be able to function with arthritis. Dr. does blood tests every year to be sure everything is working like it should. So far no problems. Had to stop taking the baby aspirin every day that they recommend because I bruised so easily.
> JuneK


My liver is cast-iron as well and so is my stomach. apparently not the case for the bowel!!!!!


----------



## gottastch

DH and I were fixing our tomatoes this evening. The tomato cages are starting to tip over. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this variety of tomato...it is called Super Steak and each tomato can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each - yikes! I'm sure you all know what a tomato plant looks like; these look like they are on triple steroids!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


Great looking kids and the hair..... I am so jealous.... They are big enough to really do things with, but also old enough to entertain themselves so having them all at once must be a blast and you must have a lot of extra beds!


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.


Lots of healing thoughts headed his way and to you too. It is so hard to watch anyone suffer.... hope it turns out to be better than he expects.


----------



## gottastch

While visiting the local home improvement store to look at a fire ring and rock to go around said ring, DH thought I needed a little fountain (I could have used it last weekend, during the music festival :shock: All the talk about waterfalls makes me want to go outside and listen to the water now...gotta wait until tomorrow. It is small enough to be in the house, over the winter. Looks like someone's ceramic planter gone bad - lol - the water comes up out of the top and gently flows down the side into the openings of the pot. I like it


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Grandkids have arrived and are outside exploring now. We live across from the local airport (small) and they've gone on a walk over there. They also have been out back playing on the playscape grandpa had built for youngest DD. Grass needs cutting since we've had rain since OH trip so guess tomorrow I'll mow it down so they can be out there more. If it ever cools down I'll actually attempt clearing the flower beds; they are a total mess right now. Just noticed in pic of house Leila (lab/chow mix) rolling in the grass.


What a lovely spot and what a playscape... I love the glass room at the front of the house. That would be my weaving area for sure....


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> You got it Caren. Prayers and positive healing thoughts on the way.


Ditto


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking at Seth in the rain made me think of how when both of my girls were little we would walk in the rain. They both thought it was really something special. Also would lay in the yard looking at the clouds or the stars. Occasionally would camp out in the back yard. When it was just my oldest and me, we would go on camping trips either to the mountains or the beach. Such nice memories your picture has brought back. Grandkids have arrived and are outside exploring now. We live across from the local airport (small) and they've gone on a walk over there. They also have been out back playing on the playscape grandpa had built for youngest DD. Grass needs cutting since we've had rain since OH trip so guess tomorrow I'll mow it down so they can be out there more. If it ever cools down I'll actually attempt clearing the flower beds; they are a total mess right now. Just noticed in pic of house Leila (lab/chow mix) rolling in the grass.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Positive energy headed your way. I can only imagine how you and Maddie are feeling. HUGS winging their way to both of you as well.


Ditto from me too.... Wannabear


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals. About a month or so ago I showed her how to single and double crochet and she has taken off from there looking up patterns and going to town with it. She is 13. She has far surpassed me in crocheting!


Wow! She is doing a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Marianne818 said:


> All are ahead of me :-( :-( I do have the step-granddaughters but they are not close to me. Sighhhhhhhh maybe someday :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not quite all! I have none ... yet. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Yes we did -- I was in that bathroom for five whole/holey hours! Madison did parade Sir Bentley in and out of there! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee

Just slipped back to pt 2 of last weeks ktp to check what was happening to Julie and Fale and noticed Gwen and Marianne's comment about the gps. I know where they're coming from as last night my tom tom was telling me to keep left approaching a divergence. so I kept left and went onto divergence when I was supposed to go straight. silly machine, he should of told me keep right.


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> DH and I were fixing our tomatoes this evening. The tomato cages are starting to tip over. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this variety of tomato...it is called Super Steak and each tomato can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each - yikes! I'm sure you all know what a tomato plant looks like; these look like they are on triple steroids!!!


Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Brahmas or wynadottes?


I don't know... mostly black with white tips on the feathers, I think. It is almost a striped effect, but mostly black. I just think they are lovely.... and I love fresh eggs...


----------



## Dreamweaver

AZ Sticks said:


> Check with your dr.... If this last episode was a result of nasaids then you don't want to push your luck.... Your family and friends need you!


I plan on it, just don't know which Dr. to talk to as I think the gastro guy is on vacation... and I'm not keen on by PCP right now and can't do anything until Monday. I am putting all kinds of gel on it now and that isn't helping either.... I think I'm going to have to resort to a sleeping pill and then switch to hydrocodone in the morning... not real thrilled with that plan either but I have to do something until I see the dentist again on Monday....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Marianne818 said:


> I'd gladly take a pill but I'm afraid something will happen and I won't hear her. My mind will shut off, but just as I am about to fall asleep I'll hear her move, or she will call for me again. C and I are going to work something out so that I can at least get a nap in sometime during the day. I know I can't keep going on with 3 and 4 hours of sleep a day.


 No, you really can't. It really is true that you can't take care of others if you don't take care of yourself first... and you pack so much into every day. I know mom would not be as happy to not have you available ALL the time, but is there a possibility of a visiting nurse for a few hours on a couple of days?

My situation is different because mom is down the block, but I am going to have to broach the subject of a companion or some help coming in a couple of times a week when I go in for surgery again. It is just too much to have Gerry trying to do for her at the same time as he is covering everything for me....


----------



## Dreamweaver

I've managed to double post so will correct it by saying good night out of order. I'm caught up. It is very early in the morning and I now officially hurt all over so I'm going to take a real pain pill and try to go to sleep.... See you all in the morning...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals. About a month or so ago I showed her how to single and double crochet and she has taken off from there looking up patterns and going to town with it. She is 13. She has far surpassed me in crocheting!


great job.. You must be a very good teacher... and she is a very good student. Love the tiger especially.


----------



## busyworkerbee

{{{{{JULIE}}}}}

I have been busy, with new job and quarterly house inspection and resultant sprng clean so have not kept up as well as I have in the past.

I have read enough to know you have made some very hard decisions that you are comfortable with but that another medical issue has come up.

Like you, I am on limited income, though slightly better now than just a short while ago, and thought after reading some of your comments, a knitapalooza might be possible in Sydney during one of your visits to Fale. It would take some organising though so as not to impact too much on your time with Fale. Let me think about this some more, looking at locations and such and also talk to darowil and sugar sugar about it. However, not this year, too much on my plate as it is.


----------



## Dreamweaver

wannabear said:


> Tramadol is not a narcotic. DH can take it all he wants. Not me, though. It makes me nervy and anxious.


Thanks for that. I'll have to look it up and show him that it is ok to take. The guy next door is a pediatric nurse and currently has his little dog on the pet version.... He was over today.. I'll have to have him say something to DH, as you know he isn't going to listen to me!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> That was the hardest adjustment for me as he used to be with the Paramedics and worked two l0 hour day shifts and 2 l4 hour night shifts and was off 4 days. I had days and evenings to my self each shift. Big difference when we are together all the time. Used to it now but it was an adjustment.


My dad did that after he retired. He was the oldest person ever to become a paramedic.... He loved it....
They were required to sleep with the ambulance every so often and it gave mom a break from cooking and such......


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug
> 
> I just want to mention that i am on voltarin at the moment for pulled muscle in rib..... But i started on 3 day for 2 days then 2 for 2, now 1 day for NO more than 3 more days.... BECAUSE i have had bowel surgery. Doc said we have too be very careful because of bowel surgery.
> Maybe talk to you pharmacist about it.
> 
> Edit.. Sorry just read that you dont take them.. your doc has you on a plan...
> 
> 
> 
> No,,,, Dr. has not even mentioned it to me.... I just found this out on the internet yesterday..... The dentist has prescribed the Motrin so I stopped the Aleve on my own to not be overdosing. The Motrin isn't doing a darned thing... (that is why I am up at this horrible hour of 3 AM) so I am going to switch to Hydrocodone in the morning. I will definitely talk to SOME Dr. about the NSAID's... So sorry that you have a pulled muscle and a UTI... Not a very good month for either one of us!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> DH and I were fixing our tomatoes this evening. The tomato cages are starting to tip over. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this variety of tomato...it is called Super Steak and each tomato can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each - yikes! I'm sure you all know what a tomato plant looks like; these look like they are on triple steroids!!!


WOW... We would be eating tomato pie every night and making tomato-basil soup and maybe even can some stewed ones. I love them.... That is some crop...


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> While visiting the local home improvement store to look at a fire ring and rock to go around said ring, DH thought I needed a little fountain (I could have used it last weekend, during the music festival :shock: All the talk about waterfalls makes me want to go outside and listen to the water now...gotta wait until tomorrow. It is small enough to be in the house, over the winter. Looks like someone's ceramic planter gone bad - lol - the water comes up out of the top and gently flows down the side into the openings of the pot. I like it


That is neat looking., I love the sound of water... so relaxing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> I love the rain also, but with all we have had this year, I hate to admit I am a bit tired of it. BUT, the weatherman has forecast 3 consecutive days of sunshine :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: temps in the high 70's to low 80's.. I won't know how to act seeing the sun that many days in a row :shock: :lol:  Will be time for hay cutting I'm sure.. oh I meant mowing the yard.. ROFL. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have to get mine lawn mowed before the grand daughters get here. TImlove the sun and all but the rain yesterday was soooo very nice. Even better as I got to fall asleep to the sound of it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals. About a month or so ago I showed her how to single and double crochet and she has taken off from there looking up patterns and going to town with it. She is 13. She has far surpassed me in crocheting!


WOW!! What a great job she has done.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sandy said:


> Prayers going out for your friend Caren and for you too Wannabear.


Thank you so much.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> So sorry to hear this. Of course healing thoughts are sent your way. This will be a long night for sure.


Thank you. Yes it is a very long night. I have not slept very well at all, the. Not knowing is the worse part.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey though it may not last for long as it is very windy and the clouds are skudding across the sky.

I now have 13 pages of catch up to do so while I do that here's some photos


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Maddie made some spaghetti last week, and she used sauce from a jar, and we didn't have any Parmesan either. She put in some extra sharp white cheddar, that I bought because it was a closeout. It was a big piece of cheese (and still is.) I couldn't say what else she put in there, but I was so pleasantly surprised. The sauce was better than the sum of its parts. Making Do Italian!


It seems to work that way!


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I wrote to Sam last weekend and said how I'd been away for a variety of reasons, but now I'm back. It's been a rocky road for a while. Sam said I should ask for prayers, but I know there are many here with worse physical problems than I have. How can I ask for notice to be given to my current plight, which is that I am waiting for a brace for my foot and ankle? I seem to be falling apart, so my warranty must be out. Anyway, another day I can worry about my body.
> 
> There is another thing, though. If you'd like to remember me at prayer time - I have serious financial issues right now. Bank of America would love to take my house away from me. I'm trying hard to keep them from doing that. I've been here almost 25 years, and to think that they would foreclose after all those years of pocketing my payments just feels evil to me. I can't pay the original payment. There is nobody here but me and Maddie, and Maddie's job prospects are slim. Our little town has not recovered from the recession. I get a disability payment which wasn't even as much as the old mortgage payment. Now I'm working on a plan from BofA to see if I can make a reduced payment. I don't trust them.
> 
> This is the lowest I've been in my life. There are three children who have left home, and conveniently forgotten that I ever did anything for them. Only Maddie is left here, and she is sharing this poverty with me. If I were to lose the house, I'd have nowhere to go. I am physically unable to do the moving. Four children! It's a pretty big house and there is a lot of 'stuff' here. It isn't elegant, but it's mine. Mine and Bank of America's.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well for a while. Monday I have to pay the internet bill or be cut off. Of course I don't have the money! I think Madeleine and I are just shell-shocked. Something terrible hangs over our heads, and we say "So what's different from all the other days?"
> 
> I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Keeping you in prayer!


----------



## dollyclaire

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you!


Healing thoughts are winging his way


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> The joys of your time being your own.... I love my DH - but I miss the days when he could, and did, go on his own and I had my time to do as I felt with no qualms! He is easy to live with, but if he is here, I always think of him first.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals. About a month or so ago I showed her how to single and double crochet and she has taken off from there looking up patterns and going to town with it. She is 13. She has far surpassed me in crocheting!


She is showing real promise! They are quite brilliant for a beginner!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, she did and also Christina Applegate (married with children). As she said, her life is more important than her chest.
> Well, I still have 17pages to catch up on. DH and I got Stepmothers old washer and dryer from our garage up the little stairwell and into the kitchen and hooked up, was able to wash all the laundry, yay!!!!!!
> So off to check on the last load. See ya'll in a bit. Julie, stay warm.


 :thumbup: Doing my best!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey though it may not last for long as it is very windy and the clouds are skudding across the sky.
> 
> I now have 13 pages of catch up to do so while I do that here's some photos


Lovely sky. How lucky to have a dragon fly at your pond. 
The sun is just starting to come up here. Still a bit dark to get a good photo. the sounds of morning as quite peaceful to listen to though. 
Morning coffee this morning is a nice turkish coffee. mmmm very good.


----------



## dollyclaire

Angora1 said:


> Heading off to bed. Been up since 6:30 am and not sure I accomplished much, however I did buy yarn for the next baby blanket. The mother picked lilac for the color. I was just too tired to cast on, so perhaps tomorrow. I watched a beginning knitting video and can you believe I learned things I never knew. I've heard some of these things but they must not have stuck. Such as the way to make the decrease stitches lean R or L. Other simple things that I should have known but didn't. It will sure make knitting less puzzling. Learned how to knit and purl and use both hands in color work and now I know so much more from the few classes I took and this video. Plus my knowledge went straight up when I challenged myself on here with Designer's workshops. I guess I just don't know I can't do things. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Thank you everyone for the lovely photos of gorgeous grandchildren, lovely house and gardens, huge tomato plants and turkish coffee. I have done catch up and now I really ought to go and do something productive. I hear my sewing room calling.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sending healing thoughts and vibes to all who need them and huge Surrey hugs to everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> The same from me, can understand your feelings. Many care and will be praying for you.





Dreamweaver said:


> Lots of healing thoughts headed his way and to you too. It is so hard to watch anyone suffer.... hope it turns out to be better than he expects.


quote=sugarsugar]Ditto[/quote]



AZ Sticks said:


> Sending strength for your friend, and all who care about him- luv- AZ





Marianne818 said:


> Got him covered in prayers as we speak Caren!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you all very much. I am hoping things turn out better than he is thinking. It is very hard to see him suffer he is a lovely person. I will let you know when I hear from him today.


----------



## dollyclaire

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey though it may not last for long as it is very windy and the clouds are skudding across the sky.
> 
> I now have 13 pages of catch up to do so while I do that here's some photos


Thank you, the pictures are lovely, just love looking at the clouds


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> Healing thoughts are winging his way


Thank you, my stomach is in knots waiting to hear.


----------



## dollyclaire

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely sky. How lucky to have a dragon fly at your pond.
> The sun is just starting to come up here. Still a bit dark to get a good photo. the sounds of morning as quite peaceful to listen to though.
> Morning coffee this morning is a nice turkish coffee. mmmm very good.


Now that looks like a good cup of coffee, love the way it can be kept warm with the lid on top!
I need another coffee and I have just realised I have still not had breakfast yet and it is nearly 11am!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our son has offered to take DH and I on the rest of his 5-year anniversary award from his company - he and his wife went on the first 1/2 of the sabbatical and he has to complete it by year's end. I opted to have just DH and DS go as I have to watch our DGS. They are planning trip to Germany & Austria in October so I'm sure will get in some beer drinking at Octoberfest. I'd love to hear more about your trip itinerary when you were there to pass on to them.



Angora1 said:


> So lovely. I loved Switzerland. When I looked out the hotel window in Montreux I felt like I was in heaven with the snow capped mountains and the blue, blue lake and flowers all around. Reminded me of Shangri-la. The source of the Rhine is in Switzerland and other rivers too. Our German friends took us to the part where the Rhine starts and it is a small creek at the beginning. Another friend drove me through the mountains in Austria on Lake Constance, bordering Switzerland and I thought I would really die. Up that high they just opened the one gate that day and then it started to snow. Views so beautiful but my heart was in my mouth the whole time. I survived and now wish I had relaxed and enjoyed the beauty.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you everyone for the lovely photos of gorgeous grandchildren, lovely house and gardens, huge tomato plants and turkish coffee. I have done catch up and now I really ought to go and do something productive. I hear my sewing room calling.


Thank you for your photos love seeing them each morning. I should get up and do something as well. My kitchen is calling me. :-D Seth helped clean it yesterday so it needs a bit of TLC this morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree

My prayers go out --- these are tough things to face. Thinking of you and sending you hugs.



Poledra65 said:


> They may have to fuse the L4 and L5 but we'll find out soon, it's not as bad to have done now with all the advancements as it used to be, they said they just make a 1" incision and do every thing that way, but it's still a last option, hopefully something else will work, it was so strange that she only had occasional pain in her back, but it's referred pain to the leg. As for the breast, her family has a history of the cysts, but her mom had 3 lumps removed 10+ years ago and one was malignant and I think one of her sisters also had a malignant lump removed a few years back, so the doctor is not taking any chances and is sending her to a specialist right away. Has decided that if it is malignant, just going with a double mastectomy and getting it over with rather than to worry every year, and just doing the reconstructive surgery. But with luck, hope, and prayers, maybe it's all benign and just able to be either removed or drained.
> I'll let you all know when we know more.
> Thank you all for being a soft place to land when things are looking hard. Love you all.


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> Now that looks like a good cup of coffee, love the way it can be kept warm with the lid on top!
> I need another coffee and I have just realised I have still not had breakfast yet and it is nearly 11am!


I love the lids. I several with lids a favorite on chilly winter mornings. It is nearly 6am here. The sun is up but over cast, hoping for more rain.


----------



## RookieRetiree

From personal experience, just know that Tylenol can affect the liver...I guess with everything, there is good and bad. I've been trying to learn the visualization technique to get through any pain and to help me sleep and am getting there - my vision is a hammock at the beach club in Hualtuco, Mexico from my memory of being there over 10 years ago.



Designer1234 said:


> Dreamweaver wrote:
> Well, I should be in bed. I was killing time until I could take another antibiotic... I must say, the tooth is starting to ache a very little bit... nothing bad at all. However, I am not sure I want to take the Motrin he prescribed. The surgeon's office gave me the actual medical name for what happened to me and I guess I am really lucky to be alive... It is a rare occurrence and often fatal.... and one of the possible causes is the use of NASAIDs.. so I am just a little leery... Then again, I don't much believe in pain.... Decisions, decisions... I am going to have to ask if I should quit taking the Aleve every morning for aches and pains.... I'm sure I could do without. I did it more as a preventative....
> ____________________________________
> 
> I have a bad shoulder which causes pain all the time. I was told by the pain specialist that tylenol was the best one to use if you have to have a lot of them. he told me not to take aleve or motrin because of contraindications with both of them when taking more than a week of one or two a day. When it gets really bad I use the extra strength tylenol but try not to use too many. I went this week for another cortisone shot which really does make a difference. It was from a really bad fall I took when Pat was in the hospital - Vertigo attack, brought on by stress and went face first into the carpet - woke up a few minutes later. Looked like i had been hit in the face with a baseball bat. It seems that my neck and left shoulder was damaged. I think it is going to be something I will have to live with my whole life.
> 
> It is hard when you are hurting though.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, my stomach is in knots waiting to hear.


I hope the news wont be as bad as you think.


----------



## Pontuf

Prayers for your friend Caren. I hope today brings much hope and promise..



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you all very much. I am hoping things turn out better than he is thinking. It is very hard to see him suffer he is a lovely person. I will let you know when I hear from him today.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yummm...that sounds so good. I think I'll get some strawberries at the Farmers Market and make some of my Mom's jam..I'll post the recipe later.



PurpleFi said:


> Made this sauce to pour over vanilla icream and meringue.
> 
> Handful of chopped rhubarb, same amount of redcurrants, strawberries and raspberries. Dash of water. Simmer slowly in a pan until the fruit is very soft. Add 2 tablespoons sugar and bring up to boil, boil for a few minutes. Leave to cool. Blitz with liquidizer and then put through a seive to remove pips (Mr P does NOT like pips). It will keep in the fridge for about a week or much less in this house.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> I hope the news wont be as bad as you think.


Thanks, I am hoping things improved over night. Might be a while today until I hear anything.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I wouldn't say that!! After meeting you and from your postings here, I'd say very interesting, multi-faceted and certainly creative!!



NanaCaren said:


> I am one of the strange sort, but I like it that way.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope you have a set visit and that everything turns out okay.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a result of the Health System- we wait, those who can't afford insurance and Private.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> From personal experience, just know that Tylenol can affect the liver...I guess with everything, there is good and bad. I've been trying to learn the visualization technique to get through any pain and to help me sleep and am getting there - my vision is a hammock at the beach club in Hualtuco, Mexico from my memory of being there over 10 years ago.


I used the visualization during labour when I had my children. Worked great for me but I had been practicing it most of my life. My sister used it when she was going through chemo a couple years ago said it helped her a lot.


----------



## RookieRetiree

They'll be very appreciated, for sure!! 


Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you very much. I will be gifting them at Christmas to the DDs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks - I'll be making some of those!! Appreciate your posting the picture and the pattern source.



gagesmom said:


> The pattern for the dishcloth is called.....Bordered Heart-shaped dishcloth by vintage. Found on Ravelry and it is free :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Pontuf said:


> Prayers for your friend Caren. I hope today brings much hope and promise..


Thank you, I am really hoping that the treatment he received over night has helped. The new day always brings with it hope and promise. I feel a lot of baking happening today always helps when I am stressed.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:
 

> Thank you, I am really hoping that the treatment he received over night has helped. The new day always brings with it hope and promise. I feel a lot of baking happening today always helps when I am stressed.


Yep thats a good idea, keep busy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hope the clove oil works.



Dreamweaver said:


> I am caught up.... Whew!!!! Off to try some clove oil and get that quilt square finished. I suppose I should go tell DH "good job' as I hear the power washer going.... (Well maybe NOT such a good job. I just looked out the window and looks like a lot of dirt to be swept up!!!!! I'm not volunteering... Maybe when it dries out....


----------



## RookieRetiree

I really found the both of these two worlds several years ago when we bought some wine that had chocolate in it!! It's from Kirigin Cellars in Santa Clara, WI -- the wine is called Vino de Mocca. It's very good!



PurpleFi said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be right there with you... You've picked my favorites in both categories.... I do believe we could "ace" this course.[/quote
> 
> Sounds good. Off to bed. Night night and take it easy. xx
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

That was my experience with Tylenol...I was taking Tylenol PM in hopes for some sleep---didn't help me sleep, but my liver enzymes were all messed up the next time I had blood work and Dr.'s first question was whether I was taking Tylenol?



jknappva said:


> And I've always heard that too much Tylenol can damage the liver. My son's former BIL had liver damage from Tylenol.
> Don't you love it when drs can't agree!? Sort of makes you lose confidence in the medical profession!
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sweet --- I'd be right there with him. I love the gentle rains we get -- but they seem so rare compared to the thunderstorms--which I love listening to--but only from inside the house.



NanaCaren said:


> Yippie!! We are getting some rain!!!
> Seth had to go out and stand in it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

What a great bunch of kids....I'll bet it's great fun having them all together. Five at once is quite the day!! DH's parents had 7 grandchildren (our 3 and 2 each with the two brothers) and they are all within 4 years of each other so quite a treat when they all get together. I'm sure you enjoy them, just as I'm sure they enjoy being with you...they are adorable.



Gweniepooh said:


> My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sending healing thoughts, Caren, and hopes that it's not too serious. Prayers going up also.



NanaCaren said:


> I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PJ --- good to see you here...we loved meeting you and were thrilled when you joined us on here...glad to hear from you from time to time.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone, mom said you were worried and missed me so I should check in and let you all know I'm okay . I'm doing as good as I can be right now, like all 21 yr olds I have some irritations in my life but nothing I can't handle.  <3


----------



## Patches39

Southern Gal said:


> jules, i agree totally, think about your future, and the illness that fale has, and how long he will know you, and then there you are with no family support. i think Lupe is a controlling "thing" when you have the talk with her, hold firm on your decisions cause she does not have your best interest at heart i fear. love you girl
> i think ms lupe, needs a can of whoop a_ _ opened up on
> her. :?


 :shock: What you say!!!!!!!LOL LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Many prayers coming your way. I will send concentrated wishes that the bank is able to approve a refinancing deal...I've heard that it's a lot of paperwork and hassle (lost faxes, etc.) but that it pays off in the end. You are dealing with a lot and I'm sending you big hugs along with the prayers.



wannabear said:


> I wrote to Sam last weekend and said how I'd been away for a variety of reasons, but now I'm back. It's been a rocky road for a while. Sam said I should ask for prayers, but I know there are many here with worse physical problems than I have. How can I ask for notice to be given to my current plight, which is that I am waiting for a brace for my foot and ankle? I seem to be falling apart, so my warranty must be out. Anyway, another day I can worry about my body.
> 
> There is another thing, though. If you'd like to remember me at prayer time - I have serious financial issues right now. Bank of America would love to take my house away from me. I'm trying hard to keep them from doing that. I've been here almost 25 years, and to think that they would foreclose after all those years of pocketing my payments just feels evil to me. I can't pay the original payment. There is nobody here but me and Maddie, and Maddie's job prospects are slim. Our little town has not recovered from the recession. I get a disability payment which wasn't even as much as the old mortgage payment. Now I'm working on a plan from BofA to see if I can make a reduced payment. I don't trust them.
> 
> This is the lowest I've been in my life. There are three children who have left home, and conveniently forgotten that I ever did anything for them. Only Maddie is left here, and she is sharing this poverty with me. If I were to lose the house, I'd have nowhere to go. I am physically unable to do the moving. Four children! It's a pretty big house and there is a lot of 'stuff' here. It isn't elegant, but it's mine. Mine and Bank of America's.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well for a while. Monday I have to pay the internet bill or be cut off. Of course I don't have the money! I think Madeleine and I are just shell-shocked. Something terrible hangs over our heads, and we say "So what's different from all the other days?"
> 
> I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment.
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope you find a solution --- lack of sleep doesn't help your health either. Sending you hugs.



Marianne818 said:


> I'd gladly take a pill but I'm afraid something will happen and I won't hear her. My mind will shut off, but just as I am about to fall asleep I'll hear her move, or she will call for me again. C and I are going to work something out so that I can at least get a nap in sometime during the day. I know I can't keep going on with 3 and 4 hours of sleep a day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So good to see the younger ones taking up the crafts....she's having a great time with her crocheting!!



Gweniepooh said:


> Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals. About a month or so ago I showed her how to single and double crochet and she has taken off from there looking up patterns and going to town with it. She is 13. She has far surpassed me in crocheting!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning/evening to all. Can't believe I've been up since 6:30...feel very rested too. 

Caren - continued prayers for your friend. 

Finished the discloth pattern from gottastch before bed last night. Really love it. Hope to make a fish dish cloth pattern next. Right now working on a top I started several weeks ago for DD. Mindless knitting...at the point of all garter stitch. 

Youngest GC is up and so we are watching cartoons. I still love cartoons! DH just wanderred into the living room also. He will probably hit the flea market shortly for his weekly prowl. LOL DH just asked what I was doing up so early...I do tend to sleep in...LOL

Going to go pop some pillsbury orange rolls into the oven for everyone since others seem to be stirring. Will check back later.


----------



## Patches39

wannabear said:


> I wrote to Sam last weekend and said how I'd been away for a variety of reasons, but now I'm back. It's been a rocky road for a while. Sam said I should ask for prayers, but I know there are many here with worse physical problems than I have. How can I ask for notice to be given to my current plight, which is that I am waiting for a brace for my foot and ankle? I seem to be falling apart, so my warranty must be out. Anyway, another day I can worry about my body.
> 
> There is another thing, though. If you'd like to remember me at prayer time - I have serious financial issues right now. Bank of America would love to take my house away from me. I'm trying hard to keep them from doing that. I've been here almost 25 years, and to think that they would foreclose after all those years of pocketing my payments just feels evil to me. I can't pay the original payment. There is nobody here but me and Maddie, and Maddie's job prospects are slim. Our little town has not recovered from the recession. I get a disability payment which wasn't even as much as the old mortgage payment. Now I'm working on a plan from BofA to see if I can make a reduced payment. I don't trust them.
> 
> This is the lowest I've been in my life. There are three children who have left home, and conveniently forgotten that I ever did anything for them. Only Maddie is left here, and she is sharing this poverty with me. If I were to lose the house, I'd have nowhere to go. I am physically unable to do the moving. Four children! It's a pretty big house and there is a lot of 'stuff' here. It isn't elegant, but it's mine. Mine and Bank of America's.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well for a while. Monday I have to pay the internet bill or be cut off. Of course I don't have the money! I think Madeleine and I are just shell-shocked. Something terrible hangs over our heads, and we say "So what's different from all the other days?"
> 
> I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment.
> 
> Thanks so much.


Wannabear, please know that we are praying for you right now, their is no problem that is to small or large, all problems need prayer. In times like this we stand with you, we send you healing, strength, answers to the problem, and peace of mind, that is the prayer going up as we speak.  just hold on and don't give up, there is always another day, and things can happen. You are no alone, you have caring friends here. Talk any time you need to talk someone is always here. BIG HUG, being sent your way. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh....love fresh tomatoes!! Your plants look wonderful...I don't buy tomatoes at the store anymore - either from my garden or the Farmer's Market or not at all. I can just imagine the BLT's and grilled cheese with tomato sandwiches.



gottastch said:


> DH and I were fixing our tomatoes this evening. The tomato cages are starting to tip over. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this variety of tomato...it is called Super Steak and each tomato can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each - yikes! I'm sure you all know what a tomato plant looks like; these look like they are on triple steroids!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorry that you're in pain and can talk to the dentist as soon as possible (even on Sunday). Hope you were able to get some sleep...and that the pain pill helped ease some of the pain.



Dreamweaver said:


> I've managed to double post so will correct it by saying good night out of order. I'm caught up. It is very early in the morning and I now officially hurt all over so I'm going to take a real pain pill and try to go to sleep.... See you all in the morning...


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{Poledra and Stepmom}}}}}}}}}} Laughter through the tears is always a great relief! Have been keeping you surrounded in our prayers Sis, know that we are always here for your soft landing!


I totally agree. :-D


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> PJs where do you attend college? Hang in there! Remember a pearl starts out as an irritation.


Right on, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here's another picture of some waterfalls...these are in Portland and we visited there last month. Such power coming from that water, but then so calm farther down in the pools. 

Prayers being said for all those in need.

Marianne - now we know the 818 at the end of your avatar...sending you early birthday wishes and hope you got some sleep overnight.

Dreamweaver - hopefully, today is a better day and that you are able to get some relief and were able to sleep.

Sam - hope you post some pictures of the wedding...so much going on with your family this year---thanks for making time for all of us too!

Finally have some of my voice back, but am not able to sleep with this cough. Time for doctor's visit on Monday. I haven't been able to knit since I've been home; just not in a mood to concentrate. I hope to be able to today.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals. About a month or so ago I showed her how to single and double crochet and she has taken off from there looking up patterns and going to town with it. She is 13. She has far surpassed me in crocheting!


WOW she is good, LOL LOL, had a good teacher. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's another picture of some waterfalls...these are in Portland and we visited there last month. Such power coming from that water, but then so calm farther down in the pools.
> 
> Finally have some of my voice back, but am not able to sleep with this cough. Time for doctor's visit on Monday. I haven't been able to knit since I've been home; just not in a mood to concentrate. I hope to be able to today.


Magnificent waterfalls.

I was wondering how you were. This sure is hanging on. Sorry to hear this and hope you are much better soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Morning Everybody. I'm off on another knitting project and I have a deadline so I don't know when I will be back on. It is the Tree of Life blanket. I hope I can do it but between Saroj and the LYS teacher I should get some help. I wish I could wait for Saroj's next workshop on this blanket but the timing is off. So if I'm not on here much, that is why. 

Wannabear, prayers coming for you dear.

My best friend had to sell her home and has been in an apartment and now has to give up the apartment. If she can't sublet it for a year they will charge her $5,000. Can you imagine. Here you are at your lowest and they do this to you. Her one son is going to be living on campus at college and her other son has wanted to move in with friends for a long time. She will be moving home with her mother and father. Thank goodness she has a fabulous mother who has told her you don't have to worry about a thing, meals will be cooked, etc. My friend has 2 degrees and is an amazing worker but took time off to stay home with her children. Now, being older, but much younger than me, she is having a terrible time finding anything that is willing to pay over $10 an hour. She is fortunate she has a place to go but it is over an hour from me. :-( I'm sure that won't keep us apart though as I love the town where she lives and the towns in between, and even if I didn't we would still get together. I am so sad that this is happening to her and so many over the US.

Wannabear we will keep you in our hearts and our prayers. If your children don't know, consider informing them what is happening. Big Hugs


----------



## jknappva

Southern Gal said:


> jules, i agree totally, think about your future, and the illness that fale has, and how long he will know you, and then there you are with no family support. i think Lupe is a controlling "thing" when you have the talk with her, hold firm on your decisions cause she does not have your best interest at heart i fear. love you girl
> i think ms lupe, needs a can of whoop a_ _ opened up on
> her. :?


LOL!!! I realize this is a difficult time for Julie and dealing with such a controlling person is hard but love your expression....I would have known you were Southern from the 'whoop-a**' expression!!
You go, Girl!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> My daughter died as the result of ingesting too much of this drug. Liver damage, leads to brain haemorrhage.


So sorry, Julie!!! To lose a child has to be the hardest thing a parent can have happen!
I think OTC drugs are a lot more dangerous than we're led to believe. I use them cautiously as overuse of ANYTHING is bad...well, perhaps with the exception of chocolate!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking at Seth in the rain made me think of how when both of my girls were little we would walk in the rain. They both thought it was really something special. Also would lay in the yard looking at the clouds or the stars. Occasionally would camp out in the back yard. When it was just my oldest and me, we would go on camping trips either to the mountains or the beach. Such nice memories your picture has brought back. Grandkids have arrived and are outside exploring now. We live across from the local airport (small) and they've gone on a walk over there. They also have been out back playing on the playscape grandpa had built for youngest DD. Grass needs cutting since we've had rain since OH trip so guess tomorrow I'll mow it down so they can be out there more. If it ever cools down I'll actually attempt clearing the flower beds; they are a total mess right now. Just noticed in pic of house Leila (lab/chow mix) rolling in the grass.


Doesn't matter to those grands that the grass needs mowing, I'm sure, with that fantastic play 'wonderland' to play in. I absolutely love your back yard!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hello everyone, mom said you were worried and missed me so I should check in and let you all know I'm okay . I'm doing as good as I can be right now, like all 21 yr olds I have some irritations in my life but nothing I can't handle.  <3


Good to see you online, Jamie!! Believe me, 21 yr olds are not the only ones with irritations in their lives!! But remember, that,too, will pass!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment.

Thanks so much.[/quote]

Oh, my dear, I'm so sorry for your overwhelming problems. Please believe that you are definitely in my prayers.
Many blessings and hugs,
JuneK


----------



## oddball

NanaCaren said:


> I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.


Healing thoughts and prayers have been sent for your friend Caren x


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> While visiting the local home improvement store to look at a fire ring and rock to go around said ring, DH thought I needed a little fountain (I could have used it last weekend, during the music festival :shock: All the talk about waterfalls makes me want to go outside and listen to the water now...gotta wait until tomorrow. It is small enough to be in the house, over the winter. Looks like someone's ceramic planter gone bad - lol - the water comes up out of the top and gently flows down the side into the openings of the pot. I like it


So do I!


----------



## flyty1n

Wannabear, can you file bankruptcy and keep your house? I believe that is an option you should check out. Prayers for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

busyworkerbee said:


> {{{{{JULIE}}}}}
> 
> I have been busy, with new job and quarterly house inspection and resultant sprng clean so have not kept up as well as I have in the past.
> 
> I have read enough to know you have made some very hard decisions that you are comfortable with but that another medical issue has come up.
> 
> Like you, I am on limited income, though slightly better now than just a short while ago, and thought after reading some of your comments, a knitapalooza might be possible in Sydney during one of your visits to Fale. It would take some organising though so as not to impact too much on your time with Fale. Let me think about this some more, looking at locations and such and also talk to darowil and sugar sugar about it. However, not this year, too much on my plate as it is.


Given that I have worked out how to be in Sydney at least twice a year, that is a very real probability. Especially as the pattern is set for a weekend. There is the thread that darowil has been following about Aussie KP'ers- we would not be restrictive would we? There is quite a number in Sydney!
The medical issue was so irksome I forgot to get the doctor to check my heart- fortunately it was a non-issue in reality just Lupe being a drama queen, or supremely uncaring of me!
But means I must go back to the doctor again, this week if possible.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey though it may not last for long as it is very windy and the clouds are skudding across the sky.
> 
> I now have 13 pages of catch up to do so while I do that here's some photos


Thanks for the photos- amazing shot of the dragonfly!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope you have a set visit and that everything turns out okay.


Thanks Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> :shock: What you say!!!!!!!LOL LOL


Thanks to both of you- I have a brilliant mental image now!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning/evening to all. Can't believe I've been up since 6:30...feel very rested too.
> 
> Caren - continued prayers for your friend.
> 
> Finished the discloth pattern from gottastch before bed last night. Really love it. Hope to make a fish dish cloth pattern next. Right now working on a top I started several weeks ago for DD. Mindless knitting...at the point of all garter stitch.
> 
> Youngest GC is up and so we are watching cartoons. I still love cartoons! DH just wanderred into the living room also. He will probably hit the flea market shortly for his weekly prowl. LOL DH just asked what I was doing up so early...I do tend to sleep in...LOL
> 
> Going to go pop some pillsbury orange rolls into the oven for everyone since others seem to be stirring. Will check back later.


Thanks Gwen, still haven't heard any thing yet.  
The orange rolls sound good.


----------



## wannabear

gottastch said:


> DH and I were fixing our tomatoes this evening. The tomato cages are starting to tip over. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this variety of tomato...it is called Super Steak and each tomato can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each - yikes! I'm sure you all know what a tomato plant looks like; these look like they are on triple steroids!!!


In retrospect, they could have been a little farther apart, couldn't they? It's a tomato jungle!


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, I lost that a long time ago!!!!! Even the good ones are so hamstrung by the insurance companies and the "protocols" for each illness, etc. I asked the oncologist why he did not scan my entire body on check-ups because I had read that lung cancer often spreads to bone or brain.... His answer was that it wasn't "protocol" and that I would have to exhibit symptoms before that was done. I replied that by the time I exhibited symptoms in the brain it would most likely be too late to do anything and he had to admit that was right.... Really makes one wonder......


It really bites my butt that some clerk in an insurance office is probably the one deciding on whether you receive the medical care you need. I'm very fortunate that the health ins. offered through my city retirement is absolutely wonderful....what Medicare doesn't cover, it does. We changed from a different insurer the first of the year and I have a $100 savings EACH month with the new. That was a pleasant and unusual surprise!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> DH and I were fixing our tomatoes this evening. The tomato cages are starting to tip over. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this variety of tomato...it is called Super Steak and each tomato can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each - yikes! I'm sure you all know what a tomato plant looks like; these look like they are on triple steroids!!!


WOW ! I hope you have plans for all those tomatoes!! Looks like a bumper crop. Years ago, while I was working, I had a townhouse with just a little strip of ground on either side of my sidewalk. That was the only place that got the sun (the backyard was in shade all day) and I planted about 6 tomato plants, regular ones. I had so many that I was giving them away at work. My coworkers got to the point that when they saw me with a paper bag, they would head the other way, I had given so many tomatoes away. I was going on vacation while there were still some green tomatoes on the vine in Oct. I picked them, wrapped them in newspaper and they ripened just as sweet as if they had ripened on the vine. It was a good 'tomato year'! 
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's another picture of some waterfalls...these are in Portland and we visited there last month. Such power coming from that water, but then so calm farther down in the pools.
> 
> Prayers being said for all those in need.
> 
> Marianne - now we know the 818 at the end of your avatar...sending you early birthday wishes and hope you got some sleep overnight.
> 
> Dreamweaver - hopefully, today is a better day and that you are able to get some relief and were able to sleep.
> 
> Sam - hope you post some pictures of the wedding...so much going on with your family this year---thanks for making time for all of us too!
> 
> Finally have some of my voice back, but am not able to sleep with this cough. Time for doctor's visit on Monday. I haven't been able to knit since I've been home; just not in a mood to concentrate. I hope to be able to today.


Lovely waterfall, they are so comforting I think. 
Yes please Sam post pictures if the wedding. 
Glad to hear you are getting your voice back. Yes I think a visit to the doctor is a good idea.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So sorry, Julie!!! To lose a child has to be the hardest thing a parent can have happen!
> I think OTC drugs are a lot more dangerous than we're led to believe. I use them cautiously as overuse of ANYTHING is bad...well, perhaps with the exception of chocolate!
> JuneK


Only so bad on the waistline!
Mwyffanwy died 19 years ago- so most of the time now one has a certain acceptance of the fact- although I can still get angry that the hospital refused to treat her because she did not have her passport, and they failed to get her to a larger hospital with an Intensive Care Unit, until it was far too late. In effect they watched her die all night, telling themselves it was psychological. There was one very angry Psychiatrist the next morning- but far too late, and no liver transplant became available in the time needed. And they had not known of her penicillin allergy... 
I try to let the anger go, because ultimately only I will suffer from that.
Thanks for your concern, June- hope you are enjoying your Sunday! we of course are early Monday.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey though it may not last for long as it is very windy and the clouds are skudding across the sky.
> 
> I now have 13 pages of catch up to do so while I do that here's some photos


Thank you once again for the glimpse of your beautiful Surrey!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Morning Everybody. I'm off on another knitting project and I have a deadline so I don't know when I will be back on. It is the Tree of Life blanket. I hope I can do it but between Saroj and the LYS teacher I should get some help. I wish I could wait for Saroj's next workshop on this blanket but the timing is off. So if I'm not on here much, that is why.
> 
> Wannabear, prayers coming for you dear.
> 
> My best friend had to sell her home and has been in an apartment and now has to give up the apartment. If she can't sublet it for a year they will charge her $5,000. Can you imagine. Here you are at your lowest and they do this to you. Her one son is going to be living on campus at college and her other son has wanted to move in with friends for a long time. She will be moving home with her mother and father. Thank goodness she has a fabulous mother who has told her you don't have to worry about a thing, meals will be cooked, etc. My friend has 2 degrees and is an amazing worker but took time off to stay home with her children. Now, being older, but much younger than me, she is having a terrible time finding anything that is willing to pay over $10 an hour. She is fortunate she has a place to go but it is over an hour from me. :-( I'm sure that won't keep us apart though as I love the town where she lives and the towns in between, and even if I didn't we would still get together. I am so sad that this is happening to her and so many over the US.
> 
> Wannabear we will keep you in our hearts and our prayers. If your children don't know, consider informing them what is happening. Big Hugs


Is it the full size one or the baby afghan? Either way it will be amazing. 
Will keep your friend in my thoughts. It is so stressful when this happens.


----------



## Lurker 2

Humorous thought for the day- comes from a friend in Glasgow, Scotland.


----------



## NanaCaren

oddball said:


> Healing thoughts and prayers have been sent for your friend Caren x


Thank you it is very much appreciated.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> YES ZOE! If it wasn't for Madison we may never had seen Bentley that night!





5mmdpns said:


> Yes we did -- I was in that bathroom for five whole/holey hours! Madison did parade Sir Bentley in and out of there! Zoe


hhahaha, yes, while he was a cherub to oooh and aaaah over, the other grands were such antics that I cant stop giggling about our spies in training! And of course there was our Sam! proud of can be! Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Only so bad on the waistline!
> Mwyffanwy died 19 years ago- so most of the time now one has a certain acceptance of the fact- although I can still get angry that the hospital refused to treat her because she did not have her passport, and they failed to get her to a larger hospital with an Intensive Care Unit, until it was far too late. In effect they watched her die all night, telling themselves it was psychological. There was one very angry Psychiatrist the next morning- but far too late, and no liver transplant became available in the time needed. And they had not known of her penicillin allergy...
> I try to let the anger go, because ultimately only I will suffer from that.
> Thanks for your concern, June- hope you are enjoying your Sunday! we of course are early Monday.


It's amazing how uncaring the medical profession can be. Many years ago, I firmly believe a hospital let my friend die for internal bleeding because she had no insurance coverage. AND not long after that my teenage son was in an auto accident, (he wasn't the driver) a different hospital did x-rays and sent him home. Discovered a couple of days later he had a broken rib that had punctured a lung. If I hadn't been insistent with the dr. about his shortenness of breath, he might have suffocated to death. We have to watch out for our own health care!
Many blessings for you....time does help the pain a little, but I'm sure the loss of your daughter is with you constantly!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

gottastch said:


> DH and I were fixing our tomatoes this evening. The tomato cages are starting to tip over. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this variety of tomato...it is called Super Steak and each tomato can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each - yikes! I'm sure you all know what a tomato plant looks like; these look like they are on triple steroids!!!


I am totally green with envy :mrgreen: :thumbup: Cindi and I were just talking last evening about how tall and full of tomatoes my garden was. This year it is just sad, very few leaves left and as soon as the few small tomatoes have ripened a bit more I will pull the plants. Normally I get tomatoes through September and sometimes October. I did harvest 3 bell peppers, there are 2 small peppers on 2 of the plants so I will leave those until they grow a bit more (if they will) All the roots have basically rotted because of the amount of rain we have been getting. Will be a slim winter for our canned veggies and my frozen bell's for sure. I usually dry my own herbs for the winter also, my basil plants (planted 6) have also gone by, thyme and sage well basically the entire garden should be tilled under, problem is the soil is so wet the tiller can't do anything but make mud balls.. ROFL. :roll: :lol:   Oh well there's always next year :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

sugarsugar said:


> Not quite all! I have none ... yet. :roll:


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Sugarsugar}}}}}}}}}}}}} :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Humorous thought for the day- comes from a friend in Glasgow, Scotland.


 :-D :-D :-D :-D thanks for the chuckle. Love it.


----------



## Marianne818

busyworkerbee said:


> {{{{{JULIE}}}}}
> 
> I have been busy, with new job and quarterly house inspection and resultant sprng clean so have not kept up as well as I have in the past.
> .


I have missed you!!! Glad that all is okay and you are busy with the new job!! Hope all will settle in soon and good routine will include time for us :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely sky. How lucky to have a dragon fly at your pond.
> The sun is just starting to come up here. Still a bit dark to get a good photo. the sounds of morning as quite peaceful to listen to though.
> Morning coffee this morning is a nice turkish coffee. mmmm very good.


I've never had turkish coffee... but love the set for sure! You are an early riser also. :thumbup: :thumbup: I like having the house quiet and to myself.. it's my special time :wink:


----------



## Designer1234

Here is a picture of the class project for Rachel's double knitting class. I had misplaced it and she sent me them for the workshop happenings. 

In case you read the happenings before these were included here is a potholder she will teach once she teaches the basic technique.

It would be beautiful incorporated in an afghan .


----------



## wannabear

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers. They do make me feel better, and it's a good thing to have friends. Keep me on the list, please.

BofA is doing a modification according to HAMP, which is the Making Home Affordable program. There are very specific rules that they must follow. It's the spots where there are no rules that trouble me. When I got the modification offer, I had some questions, but it's a take it or leave it deal at this point. I am in the trial period. When that is over, the bank will look at how much principal is still to be paid and then offer a permanent deal, unless they find a reason to go forward with a foreclosure. As I said, I don't trust them. 

My three older children do not speak to me. They don't think I deserve a house either. I was a stay at home mom and homeschooled them, and that is how I came to be in this pickle. There are no financial rewards for mothers who stay at home. Anyway, if I told the kids, they'd probably just have a good laugh among themselves. When my son was getting ready to go to Afghanistan, he wrote to me to let me know that the beneficiary of his $400,000 life insurance, which I had never heard of, was somebody other than me. He also said that he had made provisions that if he were killed, I was not to be notified. That is a large degree of despising your mother. Not the money, you all know, but insisting that I was not to know whether he was dead or alive. Thankfully, he was never in harm's way and now he's back.

So once again, thank you so much for standing with me. Your words lift me up from my worry so that I can take positive steps, rather than living in absolute fear.


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> From personal experience, just know that Tylenol can affect the liver...I guess with everything, there is good and bad. I've been trying to learn the visualization technique to get through any pain and to help me sleep and am getting there - my vision is a hammock at the beach club in Hualtuco, Mexico from my memory of being there over 10 years ago.


Hmmmm I've never been there, but love that idea.. my hammock is swinging between two Ponderosa pines near the top of Gunsight mountain close to Pagosa Springs.. a beautiful small mountain lake with rainbow trout jumping for the water bugs. I lost my pictures from my trips up the mountains.. but they live in my memory for sure!


----------



## martina

My thoughts and prayers for Caren, Wannabear and Julie and all who have such terrible problems. I hope things improve for all . 
I have finished my knitted squares, now finishing a blanket for the homeless then son's scarf and a piece of redwork embroidery before allowing myself to go on to other projects. Packing for the hoped for move also. Still no buyer but hopefully soon! Take care all.


----------



## NanaCaren

Another water photo hope it works.


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning/evening to all. Can't believe I've been up since 6:30...feel very rested too.
> 
> Caren - continued prayers for your friend.
> 
> Finished the discloth pattern from gottastch before bed last night. Really love it. Hope to make a fish dish cloth pattern next. Right now working on a top I started several weeks ago for DD. Mindless knitting...at the point of all garter stitch.
> 
> Youngest GC is up and so we are watching cartoons. I still love cartoons! DH just wanderred into the living room also. He will probably hit the flea market shortly for his weekly prowl. LOL DH just asked what I was doing up so early...I do tend to sleep in...LOL
> 
> Going to go pop some pillsbury orange rolls into the oven for everyone since others seem to be stirring. Will check back later.


Dang, now I'm wanting one of those rolls.. ROFL.. but not on my diet anymore.. :-(


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers. They do make me feel better, and it's a good thing to have friends. Keep me on the list, please.
> 
> BofA is doing a modification according to HAMP, which is the Making Home Affordable program. There are very specific rules that they must follow. It's the spots where there are no rules that trouble me. When I got the modification offer, I had some questions, but it's a take it or leave it deal at this point. I am in the trial period. When that is over, the bank will look at how much principal is still to be paid and then offer a permanent deal, unless they find a reason to go forward with a foreclosure. As I said, I don't trust them.
> 
> My three older children do not speak to me. They don't think I deserve a house either. I was a stay at home mom and homeschooled them, and that is how I came to be in this pickle. There are no financial rewards for mothers who stay at home. Anyway, if I told the kids, they'd probably just have a good laugh among themselves. When my son was getting ready to go to Afghanistan, he wrote to me to let me know that the beneficiary of his $400,000 life insurance, which I had never heard of, was somebody other than me. He also said that he had made provisions that if he were killed, I was not to be notified. That is a large degree of despising your mother. Not the money, you all know, but insisting that I was not to know whether he was dead or alive. Thankfully, he was never in harm's way and now he's back.
> 
> So once again, thank you so much for standing with me. Your words lift me up from my worry so that I can take positive steps, rather than living in absolute fear.


No one needs to live in fear. That is one situation that a lot of us KTPers know all about and that is most unfortunate. We shall also pray for a right relationship to be established between you and all your children. hugs for you my dear and we shall be carrying you in our hearts and prayers. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning everyone! It is 8 am and I am sitting here with my coffee and toast. It looks like it is going to be a nice day again which is good. 

I don't have much news but want to drop in before my day gets busy. 

I took some time off from the workshops which was great - nice trip and lots of visits here. I have to get back at them now though as there are 3 big ones this month and I think they will all be busy as can be. 

I didn't get a chance to do any watercolor yesterday, but hope to spend an hour or two today and tomorrow. I nearly finished the first sock of a new pair though. 

I also have really good Sandra Brown book (Low Pressure) which I am reading - I like her books. This one is quite good. I just finished one of Nadene's nrc1940's books (she has written 2) and enjoyed it immensely. I am honoured to know a published author and to have her for a working partner is great.

Good wishes to all my 'sisters' - and Brother Sam -I still hope to see a picture of all the gifts for Bentley -- he looks so sweet.

Wannabe -- I am so sorry your relationship with your children is not what you wish it were. My Prayers are with you and I hope somehow things improve for you. I also Pray the Bank will not foreclose and that life get's better.


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's another picture of some waterfalls...these are in Portland and we visited there last month. Such power coming from that water, but then so calm farther down in the pools.
> .


Now THAT's a waterfall!!!!! Wow!! 
Hope you feel like knitting again soon.. I know your needles and yarns miss you!!! Keeping you surrounded in prayers sweet sister of my heart!


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> My thoughts and prayers for Caren, Wannabear and Julie and all who have such terrible problems. I hope things improve for all .
> I have finished my knitted squares, now finishing a blanket for the homeless then son's scarf and a piece of redwork embroidery before allowing myself to go on to other projects. Packing for the hoped for move also. Still no buyer but hopefully soon! Take care all.


Thank you, am hoping things have improved as well. Wish I was closer so I could check in on him.
Any chance of getting pictures posted? 
hope you get an offer soon, it is not fun waiting for things to be settled.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> you are welcome. I tell myself all the time I can always learn more or do better.


That's what happens when you really delve into a subject. You find out how much you don't know, and that there are worlds of possibilities you couldn't see the day before. And you can run across those little bits of knowledge every day, even after you know so much.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora - Make sure you contact Saroj (tell her I sent you) if you run into any problems. The workshop will help you a lot. She did a couple of changes. Also one of the students wrote out the whole pattern with the border included so make sure you check out the whole thing. I can't remember whether I put it in the beginning of the workshop or at the end but I think it will be a real help for you to do it her way. She also had the background in stocking stitch rather than garter stitch and I think it looked really good.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora -Here I am again -- the full pattern with included borders is in a download on page l7 of the Tree of life workshop. I just pm'd you but thought it might be of interest to others. ginb also had the background for the trees in stocking stitch as I mentioned above. just check out the downloads. I think it is the one I would choose as it isnt broken up like the original.


----------



## wannabear

Marianne818 said:


> Okay, you two are going to force me to hit the waterfalls this week.. LOL. Ours are nothing like the one in Switzerland, granted, but they are running high and fast, just awesome to see and feel that power!!


Will you go to Dry Falls?


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> A glass of wine is ALWAYS nice... I may just try that tonight or as soon as I get done sewing!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> You guys have the right attitude..... and all that weight loss is really a blessing as carrying that extra weight would only make the problem worse and could also be an issue with the breast... Have one friend who is quite heavy and has just had a double mastectomy. The Dr. will not even discuss reconstruction until she is at the weight she wants and can maintain it..


Yes, her surgeon that did the bypass told her they won't even consider surgeries to remove extra skin or do breast lifts or anything until she's 2yrs out and maintaining. Marla said this would take care of the breast lift part and hopefully they'll stay where they're supposed to be til she's 100+ lolol
Attitude is everything I think, positive in, positive out. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


Caren this is amazing!!!


----------



## Marianne818

wannabear said:


> Will you go to Dry Falls?


I havn't heard of Dry Falls.. where is it located please!! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Caren this is amazing!!!


Not mine one, I wish though. Some of my friends found out I like waterfalls so they have been posting them the past few days.


----------



## sassafras123

Caren,
Waterfall pic amazing.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Our son has offered to take DH and I on the rest of his 5-year anniversary award from his company - he and his wife went on the first 1/2 of the sabbatical and he has to complete it by year's end. I opted to have just DH and DS go as I have to watch our DGS. They are planning trip to Germany & Austria in October so I'm sure will get in some beer drinking at Octoberfest. I'd love to hear more about your trip itinerary when you were there to pass on to them.


What a nice offer and a great chance for "the guys" to spend a little time together.... but I hate that you aren't able to go... as I think you enjoy the exploring even more than DH... How long will they be gone? I assume DH can get a leave from work.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope the clove oil works.


Couldn't locate it so used the hurricane gel and took a hydrocodone.. It has less ibuprofen cut in and worked so much better. Not the dilemma is when to stop to see if the pain is really gone or just controlled.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I really found the both of these two worlds several years ago when we bought some wine that had chocolate in it!! It's from Kirigin Cellars in Santa Clara, WI -- the wine is called Vino de Mocca. It's very good!


I have some chocolate wine in the wine rack as we speak...


----------



## wannabear

Marianne818 said:


> I havn't heard of Dry Falls.. where is it located please!! :thumbup:


Here is a link to a page with pictures:

http://www.ncwaterfalls.com/dry1.htm

It's in North Carolina but not so far from Georgia. Highway 64 between Franklin and Highlands, which runs through the Cullasajah 
Gorge. It's named Dry Falls cause you can walk behind it, but I always got a little wet. It is not a small waterfall.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry that you're in pain and can talk to the dentist as soon as possible (even on Sunday). Hope you were able to get some sleep...and that the pain pill helped ease some of the pain.


5 whole hours o sleep.... and just took a pill when I got up... Hoping to stop this evening so I can tell if it is really better or just covered up,,, Glad you are going to see Doc in the morning... A cough can really tire you out.... not like you don't know that!!!! Glad your voice is back though.. Jess is heading to Chicago at 2;30 today.... Hope the weather is pleasant, especially when she is sitting at the Cubs game Wed. night!!!


----------



## melyn

NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


wow that is a spectacular, I can almost feel and hear the water tumbling over the rocks. lyn x


----------



## gottastch

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW... We would be eating tomato pie every night and making tomato-basil soup and maybe even can some stewed ones. I love them.... That is some crop...


Since my mom's passing, I have really gotten into preserving/canning tomatoes. I never bought any type of tomato in a can at the store until I moved away from home. Mom gifted me with all her canning "gear" and I didn't do much until after I quit working. Now I am a canning 'machine' (as DH says - lol). Last year we made the jump and purchased a pressure cooker canner and I attempted to make spaghetti sauce and chili. I should have made a small batch to taste the recipes first because neither DH nor I are thrilled with the taste of either recipe. At least I did everything right in the prep and preserving of the spaghetti sauce and the chili (complete with meat and beans)...just don't care for the spices/taste of the particular recipes used. DH's cousin gave me the recipe/receipt she uses for her canned spaghetti sauce, so I think I will use that this year. I will make a half batch first to taste, just to make sure  I also want to put up just plain tomatoes besides making salsa and other things...to use in casseroles, soup or whatever...have to figure out a better shelving situation in my little room that houses all things that are most dear to me. I really need to decide what crafts I am going to participate in on a regular basis and what I'm not. At some point, something will have to give in here...just not enough room for all my varied interests! The yarn can get costly but most everything else has been gifted to me - and for that I am very thankful!!!!


----------



## gottastch

wannabear said:


> In retrospect, they could have been a little farther apart, couldn't they? It's a tomato jungle!


Maybe this will finally "win" my argument with DH to make the garden plot bigger...and to think he wanted to buy 24 plants and plant two together in each hole we dug :shock:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Morning Everybody. I'm off on another knitting project and I have a deadline so I don't know when I will be back on. It is the Tree of Life blanket. I hope I can do it but between Saroj and the LYS teacher I should get some help. I wish I could wait for Saroj's next workshop on this blanket but the timing is off. So if I'm not on here much, that is why.
> 
> Wannabear, prayers coming for you dear.
> 
> My best friend had to sell her home and has been in an apartment and now has to give up the apartment. If she can't sublet it for a year they will charge her $5,000. Can you imagine. Here you are at your lowest and they do this to you. Her one son is going to be living on campus at college and her other son has wanted to move in with friends for a long time. She will be moving home with her mother and father. Thank goodness she has a fabulous mother who has told her you don't have to worry about a thing, meals will be cooked, etc. My friend has 2 degrees and is an amazing worker but took time off to stay home with her children. Now, being older, but much younger than me, she is having a terrible time finding anything that is willing to pay over $10 an hour. She is fortunate she has a place to go but it is over an hour from me. :-( I'm sure that won't keep us apart though as I love the town where she lives and the towns in between, and even if I didn't we would still get together. I am so sad that this is happening to her and so many over the US.
> 
> Wannabear we will keep you in our hearts and our prayers. If your children don't know, consider informing them what is happening. Big Hugs


As beautiful as this blanket is, I really doubt that you will have any trouble with it.... first of all, it is just one color!!!!!

So sorry to hear about your friend. It has been quite the year for her...but how fortunate that her folks are able to help....


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> DH and I were fixing our tomatoes this evening. The tomato cages are starting to tip over. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this variety of tomato...it is called Super Steak and each tomato can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each - yikes! I'm sure you all know what a tomato plant looks like; these look like they are on triple steroids!!!


I am so jealous! My DH planted 10 tomato plants....and he has yet to get a single tomato! We can't figure it out. The plants themselves are very healthy and tall...but no fruit. A mystery to us. Can we help you harvest?
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> Here is a picture of the class project for Rachel's double knitting class. I had misplaced it and she sent me them for the workshop happenings.
> 
> In case you read the happenings before these were included here is a potholder she will teach once she teaches the basic technique.
> 
> It would be beautiful incorporated in an afghan .


OMG...have to take a look at making these for Christmas...I haven't even started thinking about it yet, with all the babies I'm stitching for right now. I'm afraid it won't be a very homemade Christmas this year...maybe everyone will get canned spaghetti sauce and homemade noodles...make it an Italian gift bag complete with a Christmassy pot holder. I wish I would have been thinking of this sooner, I should have started making some wine last Christmas, have it bottled and have it aging to give this Christmas...some nice wine with the spaghetti sauce and noodles...shoot, shoot, shoot...I'm always "a day late and a dollar short"...might have to be next year's plan :?


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> It really bites my butt that some clerk in an insurance office is probably the one deciding on whether you receive the medical care you need. I'm very fortunate that the health ins. offered through my city retirement is absolutely wonderful....what Medicare doesn't cover, it does. We changed from a different insurer the first of the year and I have a $100 savings EACH month with the new. That was a pleasant and unusual surprise!
> Hugs,
> Junek


That is exactly what happened with the dental..... and they never let you know in a timely manner that you need to submit something else, and something else and something else I'm pretty sure that is what caused my emergency surgery.... The tooth pain that I was treating because they had been stalling with an answer for 3 months..... going on 5 months now.... If the Dr. is in their plan, they should respect and honor his evaluation of the situation.... and pay the darned claim....


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


That is so beautiful


----------



## gottastch

cmaliza said:


> I am so jealous! My DH planted 10 tomato plants....and he has yet to get a single tomato! We can't figure it out. The plants themselves are very healthy and tall...but no fruit. A mystery to us. Can we help you harvest?
> Carol (IL/OH)


Haha, sure Carol...come on over


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Humorous thought for the day- comes from a friend in Glasgow, Scotland.


So cute.....


----------



## cmaliza

Marianne818 said:


> I am totally green with envy :mrgreen: :thumbup: Cindi and I were just talking last evening about how tall and full of tomatoes my garden was. This year it is just sad, very few leaves left and as soon as the few small tomatoes have ripened a bit more I will pull the plants. Normally I get tomatoes through September and sometimes October. I did harvest 3 bell peppers, there are 2 small peppers on 2 of the plants so I will leave those until they grow a bit more (if they will) All the roots have basically rotted because of the amount of rain we have been getting. Will be a slim winter for our canned veggies and my frozen bell's for sure. I usually dry my own herbs for the winter also, my basil plants (planted 6) have also gone by, thyme and sage well basically the entire garden should be tilled under, problem is the soil is so wet the tiller can't do anything but make mud balls.. ROFL. :roll: :lol:   Oh well there's always next year :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Marianne....this kinda' helps with my DH's problem..'nice tall tomato plants, but no tomatoes! We can't understand...not really being too versed in farming knowledge. We've had a lot of rain, too...so maybe that is the answer? I'm glad you were able to get something. Our basil has done okay. We'll try again next year I guess....it's too late to still hope for tomatoes, right? :-D 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Humorous thought for the day- comes from a friend in Glasgow, Scotland.


SOOOO funny! Love it! :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for that, Lurker!
I love how you really keep your humor and spirits up! You are an inspiration! :thumbup: 
CArol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love this action picture! Thanks for sharing it.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## patocenizo

I can't get over how many pages ago I wrote. We are almost ready to head out the door for the airport. I'll take pic's and will be back in a little over3 weeks.


thewren said:


> take lots of pictures pat and tell us about your trip when you get back.
> 
> sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

gottastch said:


> Since my mom's passing, I have really gotten into preserving/canning tomatoes. I never bought any type of tomato in a can at the store until I moved away from home. Mom gifted me with all her canning "gear" and I didn't do much until after I quit working. Now I am a canning 'machine' (as DH says - lol). Last year we made the jump and purchased a pressure cooker canner and I attempted to make spaghetti sauce and chili. I should have made a small batch to taste the recipes first because neither DH nor I are thrilled with the taste of either recipe. At least I did everything right in the prep and preserving of the spaghetti sauce and the chili (complete with meat and beans)...just don't care for the spices/taste of the particular recipes used. DH's cousin gave me the recipe/receipt she uses for her canned spaghetti sauce, so I think I will use that this year. I will make a half batch first to taste, just to make sure  I also want to put up just plain tomatoes besides making salsa and other things...to use in casseroles, soup or whatever...have to figure out a better shelving situation in my little room that houses all things that are most dear to me. I really need to decide what crafts I am going to participate in on a regular basis and what I'm not. At some point, something will have to give in here...just not enough room for all my varied interests! The yarn can get costly but most everything else has been gifted to me - and for that I am very thankful!!!!


I'm half afraid of a pressure cooker.... but always wanted one... I remember the little round thing on the top of mom's dancing up and down and whistling. I was always afraid it would explode....


----------



## budasha

Gosh we are a chatty bunch. We're already up to page 53 and I'm only on page 9.


----------



## budasha

tryalot said:


> Thank you so much, wedding gift for my nephew, now working on one for my niece, tried a different pattern, Spanish Infanta, didn't look good so started yet another one. The Queen Anne's lace takes a lot of beating, but I have to make something different for each!


I didn't see this when it was first posted and, yes, it is gorgeous. How long did it take to crochet?


----------



## wannabear

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm half afraid of a pressure cooker.... but always wanted one... I remember the little round thing on the top of mom's dancing up and down and whistling. I was always afraid it would explode....


I used to have one, and every year I canned veggies and fruits, and made pickles and preserves. My mother borrowed it and it never came home. At the time I was disillusioned with canning anyway, because I figured I was losing money by heating up the house canning and trying to cool it with an air conditioner. Now, with BPA in the linings of cans, and high fructose corn syrup in everything, it would make sense to can again. I priced the pressure cookers, though, and oh my goodness. They sure cost more these days.


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, although we are threatened with a lot of rain later, but I won't complain as my lawn is a lovely shde of brown!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Mine will be filled with jam makiing and sewing.
> 
> Here's some Saturday photos for you


Lovely pictures. Are your roses in pots?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lurker 2 said:


> Humorous thought for the day- comes from a friend in Glasgow, Scotland.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## oddball

NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


Wonderful picture Caren. I can watch and imagine that I am there. Very calming.


----------



## gottastch

wannabear said:


> I used to have one, and every year I canned veggies and fruits, and made pickles and preserves. My mother borrowed it and it never came home. At the time I was disillusioned with canning anyway, because I figured I was losing money by heating up the house canning and trying to cool it with an air conditioner. Now, with BPA in the linings of cans, and high fructose corn syrup in everything, it would make sense to can again. I priced the pressure cookers, though, and oh my goodness. They sure cost more these days.


I have a smaller 6 quart regular pressure cooker that I use a lot. The canning pressure cooker is much bigger. I think it will pay for itself over time. I'm concerned too about additives...mostly salt...in lots of canned foods. This way I can control what I'm putting into those jars...sure tastes better, that's for sure


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awesome....now share how you were able to get that posted.
uote=NanaCaren]Another water photo hope it works.[/quote]


----------



## Dreamweaver

I've just gone out and taped off the ricks around the decking so DH can get the first coat of stain down.... Can't wait to see what the color looks like. he is going to do the pool surround concrete a different color and I will do the fence yet another color... I won't be doing any painting until he gets all the fence power washed... 

We are taping the car race.... and I am being really lazy and watching Seven Brides or Seven Brothers...... Love all those redheads!!! Now, if it was followed by Brigadoon, I would be one happy camper... There is a TV in the studio so I will probably go up and do the quilt square..... though the couch is looing mighty comfy or I could do the last little sleeve on the baby dress... Today should be a fun day, as the rest of the week is pretty busy.


----------



## budasha

Angora1 said:


> I hope someday to visit your beautiful Georgia mountains and waterfalls. Must be soooooooo beautiful. Speaking of waterfalls, there is this one place between two of the Fingerlakes called Watkins Glen, NY. Grandma Paula would know this one for sure as it is in her back yard, so to speak.
> Number of falls: 19
> 
> Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Very welcome sis.
> I talk more to everyone on here than I do my own sisters and two of them live less than an hour from me.
> One of my favorite waterfalls ever, and one I found online.
> Ravine in Kusnacht, Switzerland.


What lovely pictures!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'll gladly accept a jar of your spaghetti sauce & noodles....LOL that is a homemade gift and yummy to boot!


gottastch said:


> OMG...have to take a look at making these for Christmas...I haven't even started thinking about it yet, with all the babies I'm stitching for right now. I'm afraid it won't be a very homemade Christmas this year...maybe everyone will get canned spaghetti sauce and homemade noodles...make it an Italian gift bag complete with a Christmassy pot holder. I wish I would have been thinking of this sooner, I should have started making some wine last Christmas, have it bottled and have it aging to give this Christmas...some nice wine with the spaghetti sauce and noodles...shoot, shoot, shoot...I'm always "a day late and a dollar short"...might have to be next year's plan :?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Oh, forgot to tell you all... our wonderful neighbor kids went out to dinner last night ant thought of us. Gerry loves Osso Bucco and brought him a take out of that and me some wonderful veal ... We are all set for dinner tonight!!!


----------



## oddball

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm half afraid of a pressure cooker.... but always wanted one... I remember the little round thing on the top of mom's dancing up and down and whistling. I was always afraid it would explode....


I know that feeling Jynx. I saw a friends pressure cooker explode while cooking beetroot. The kitchen had to be redecorated. It has put me off ever since.


----------



## budasha

Sorlenna said:


> .
> 
> Speaking of clouds, we had a giant duck across the street last night! It was actually a very intense storm which followed--highly unusual for here, and this morning we have reports of flooding and damage, though all is well with us. We were lucky and didn't even lose electric service (rather a surprise).


I could see it too. The sky really looks fierce. So glad that you weren't affected by the storm.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin
> 
> 6 Servings
> 
> Tastes like Hash Brown Casserole without all the calories and carbs
> 
> 1 medium spaghetti squash
> 2 tablespoons butter
> 1 small yellow onion, cut in half and very thinly sliced
> ¼ teaspoon red pepper flakes, or more if you like it spicy
> 1 teaspoon fresh thyme
> ½ cup sour cream
> ½ cup shredded cheddar cheese
> 
> Cut the spaghetti squash in half and remove the seeds. Place in a covered dish with a ¼ inch of water and microwave for 10 -12 minutes. In a medium sized skillet over medium heat, add the butter, onions, red pepper and thyme and cook until the onions are slightly brown in color. Salt and pepper to taste.
> 
> Using a fork, scrape the insides of the squash and transfer to a small bowl. Combine the squash, onions, sour cream and half the cheese together and mix well. Transfer the mixture to a buttered baking dish and top with remaining cheese.


Ooh saved to make once DSM's new kitchen is finished, we'll make this to christen it. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sent from DDIL. This is really me. Sometimes it's even worse.
> http://stg.do/9i0c
> 
> Trisha


Oh my goodness!!!! Thank you for sharing, I laughed so hard only periodic squeeks came out. lololololol :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yippie!! We are getting some rain!!!
> Seth had to go out and stand in it.


I'd be standing out there with him. It looks and smells like rain here, but so far none has shown up. 
We need it, I want it, just not hard enough to have too bad leaking were the roof has issues, it will be the middle to end of August before he can get it fixed, he's that good and that busy.


----------



## oddball

. There is a TV in the studio so I will probably go up and do the quilt square..... though the couch is looing mighty comfy or I could do the last little sleeve on the baby dress... Today should be a fun day, as the rest of the week is pretty busy.[/quote]

My daughter has just finished a Christmas quilt top called dissappearing 9 patch. Have you heard of this one. It is very effective.She bought the fabric yesterday at a quilt exhibition.I wish I was as quick.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


Beautiful grands Gwen, and they couldn't deny that they are related if they wanted too, the resemblence amongst them all is amazing.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's amazing how uncaring the medical profession can be. Many years ago, I firmly believe a hospital let my friend die for internal bleeding because she had no insurance coverage. AND not long after that my teenage son was in an auto accident, (he wasn't the driver) a different hospital did x-rays and sent him home. Discovered a couple of days later he had a broken rib that had punctured a lung. If I hadn't been insistent with the dr. about his shortenness of breath, he might have suffocated to death. We have to watch out for our own health care!
> Many blessings for you....time does help the pain a little, but I'm sure the loss of your daughter is with you constantly!
> JuneK


It does rather lower one's belief in the medical profession, doesn't it? I am so glad you persevered with your son. A huge part of the problem in our case, was that Mwyffanwy's father did not bother to let me know- nor did her foster-Mother, I found out nearly a day late via my brother Alastair's wife, my SIL Jeanette. Then no-one bothered to let me know when she died. I could no longer make phone calls- because the Born-Again neighbour was convinced I would not pay for the phone bill. She at least had the grace to be a little apologetic when my father paid for me. I owe a debt of gratitude always to a lady name of Truce, who let me use the office phone a day later, after I had finished the course I was on that day, to let me make the phone call I needed to Christchurch, to find out that she had been dead nearly 22 hours. Bronwen I can absolve from this sad story, because at 19 she was far too young to be having to deal with the death of a sibling. The father, and the foster mother I find harder to forgive. But as I said I also believe hanging on to anger to hurt the angered one more, than those around them.
on a lighter note it is early Monday morning here, but for most of you will be Sunday- the moon is waning but has been in a fairly clear sky- I have not yet heard the news or weather forecast- there was a church function I had not anticipated last night, so I missed those, and most of 'Call the Mid-wife' but if I am in the right head-space some time this week I will be able to watch that on 'on demand' TV.
The senior niece was concerned at not being able to raise me, so told the immediate neighbour Louise, that she was worried. Louise thinks Ringo is settling already- which is good- he adores Louise, as do all animals I have encountered. She has an all cat household at the moment, but had owned a little doxy who was a real character. My goodness they are a persistent breed- he nearly got through the heavy chain link mesh on his cage that he had to be in during the day- while she was at work. He was a miniature long haired fellow. So to Louise my Ringo is quite a large dog- Louise herself barely tips 5 foot, and has almost been anorexic until understanding more about the coeliac issues she has, along with other food intolerances- can't eat capsicum or tomatoes for instance. 
Goodness I have rambled on- back to catch up- you lot have been chatty again while I rested!


----------



## budasha

gagesmom said:


> Knitting more heart shaped dishcloths. Knit up fast and I can get quite a few done in a day.


Very nice dishcloth.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> I definitely am moving into your garden purplefi - such a beautiful place. the roses are beautiful - I have never been brave enough to try to grow them - I do like to smell them though. we are having plenty of clouds today - storm clouds that is.
> 
> sam


Speaking of roses, I have 2 rose bushes that haven't bloomed this year. It seems they are being eaten even though I've sprayed them. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Spider

Gottastch, I think the ones I planted are the same kind. They are looking just like that. We have alot of blooms and a few small tomatoes starting but they look just like a jungle. I did pick three small ones last week and one green bell pepper and made chicken fajitas with them. The fresh vegetables are so good. Last night mashed potatoes and added sour cream to them and sauted garlic and fresh basil and also added that to the potatoes when mashing along with cream. That basil when sauted just made those potatoes so good. 
Love this cool weather we are having. Have a good Sunday all!!


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver said:


> Darn, the tooth wasn't aching BEFORE the root canal and not for 24 hours after.... I sure hope it settles before Monday when the crowns are to go on... otherwise, I'll have to postpone that one....
> me!!!! '
> 
> I can't understand why your tooth should be aching? After a root canal, the root is dead so there should be no pain. Is it possible that the root canal wasn't complete? I hate to think like that but you sure don't want the crown on and then have to get it taken off. Please check.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> wow that is a spectacular, I can almost feel and hear the water tumbling over the rocks. lyn x


Thank you! I wish it was one of mine. This was one of my favorites from this morning.


----------



## Spider

Designer, have started reading Sandra Brown also this summer. Enjoy her books. Always fun to hear of new titles and authors.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> That is so beautiful


Thanks.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> WOW :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love this action picture! Thanks for sharing it.
> Carol (IL/OH)


YOu are very welcome. I wasn't sure the motion would transfer to KP, last time it didn't work was just a still picture.


----------



## NanaCaren

oddball said:


> Wonderful picture Caren. I can watch and imagine that I am there. Very calming.


That is how I felt too and wanted to share it with everyone on KTP.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome....now share how you were able to get that posted.
> uote=NanaCaren]Another water photo hope it works.


[/quote]

I clicked on the photo dragged it to my desk top that is where I put all the photos I'm going to post. crossed my fingers it would work. Sometimes they end up as still photos.


----------



## budasha

5mmdpns said:


> Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin
> 
> 6 Servings
> 
> Thanks for this recipe. When I had my garden, I always grew spaghetti squash and always had enough to last until the next fall. I only ever nuked it with butter, salt & pepper but this sounds great. Miss my garden but DH nagged me so much about all the work I had that I finally gave it up. Still, I have lots of flower gardening to keep me busy.
> 
> Speaking of which, I must go now and plant a delphinium and a Rose of Sharon. Bye for now.


----------



## NanaCaren

oddball said:


> I know that feeling Jynx. I saw a friends pressure cooker explode while cooking beetroot. The kitchen had to be redecorated. It has put me off ever since.


I had amy pressure cooker explode on me. Both hands and the entire front of me. Stood in the shower with the cold water on me. dumped a gallon of vinegar, the teens father drove me to the hospital, faster than if I had called an ambulance. The worse weeks of my life. Used some of my own salves added honey to it and not one scar. Those that have seen my tattoo it was part of what was burned. Took me nearly five years before I'd use the pressure canner again. I have a small electric pressure cooker that all I do is put the food in set the timer and walk away. It shuts off by it's self.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I'd be standing out there with him. It looks and smells like rain here, but so far none has shown up.
> We need it, I want it, just not hard enough to have too bad leaking were the roof has issues, it will be the middle to end of August before he can get it fixed, he's that good and that busy.


More rain again today happy dance going on here. 
I hope you get some gentle rain to help alleviate the heat. That seems like a long way off but will be here in no time at all.


----------



## Southern Gal

Marianne818 said:


> I am totally green with envy :mrgreen: :thumbup: Cindi and I were just talking last evening about how tall and full of tomatoes my garden was. This year it is just sad, very few leaves left and as soon as the few small tomatoes have ripened a bit more I will pull the plants. Normally I get tomatoes through September and sometimes October. I did harvest 3 bell peppers, there are 2 small peppers on 2 of the plants so I will leave those until they grow a bit more (if they will) All the roots have basically rotted because of the amount of rain we have been getting. Will be a slim winter for our canned veggies and my frozen bell's for sure. I usually dry my own herbs for the winter also, my basil plants (planted 6) have also gone by, thyme and sage well basically the entire garden should be tilled under, problem is the soil is so wet the tiller can't do anything but make mud balls.. ROFL. :roll: :lol:   Oh well there's always next year :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


it just seems it does that in every part of the world, one yr a bumper crop, then the next terrible, we had nothing last yr because of drought, this yr everything looks good. i just put 6 plants in the ground (i call it my tomato pit) and a couple bell pepper plants and we are getting some along to eat on. i have put 4 good sized bell p. in the freezer. as a matter of fact my lunch today, as bj is working, was a fried bologna sandwich with a big slice on onion a slab of tomato and i like the basil leaves on a sandwich. sooooo yummy ;-) 
i don't know if i will have enough tomatoes to put in freezer till i want to make salsa, but i still have 8-10 pts of salsa i did last yr. so we are good. i try to have tomatoes canned for us, cause we use a lot of diced or as salsa. and to have bell peppers in your freezer is money in the bank, cause they get high around here in the winter. 
i am gonna fry some hb meat up and have it ready for next wk for us to do little burrito shell pizza's on. 
i heard from my g. nephew Keagan who i took to meet my sister from nashville, for him to stay this wk, he is having a ball, she has a in ground heated pool and he and her grandson swam and played in the water till wee hrs last nite, i knew he would give that pool a working over.  
i am gonna get the meat going and knit and watch some movies a while. later


----------



## RookieRetiree

As always, my heart goes out to you that you've suffered the loss of a child and then have all those "only if's" that go with it. I applaud that you are trying to let go of the anger and concentrate on the good memories. Big Hugs!



Lurker 2 said:


> Only so bad on the waistline!
> Mwyffanwy died 19 years ago- so most of the time now one has a certain acceptance of the fact- although I can still get angry that the hospital refused to treat her because she did not have her passport, and they failed to get her to a larger hospital with an Intensive Care Unit, until it was far too late. In effect they watched her die all night, telling themselves it was psychological. There was one very angry Psychiatrist the next morning- but far too late, and no liver transplant became available in the time needed. And they had not known of her penicillin allergy...
> I try to let the anger go, because ultimately only I will suffer from that.
> Thanks for your concern, June- hope you are enjoying your Sunday! we of course are early Monday.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Some of the best times are sitting watching cartoons and eating cereal!! Enjoy! Your backyard looks like a kid's creation for having lots of fun.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning/evening to all. Can't believe I've been up since 6:30...feel very rested too.
> 
> Caren - continued prayers for your friend.
> 
> Finished the discloth pattern from gottastch before bed last night. Really love it. Hope to make a fish dish cloth pattern next. Right now working on a top I started several weeks ago for DD. Mindless knitting...at the point of all garter stitch.
> 
> Youngest GC is up and so we are watching cartoons. I still love cartoons! DH just wanderred into the living room also. He will probably hit the flea market shortly for his weekly prowl. LOL DH just asked what I was doing up so early...I do tend to sleep in...LOL
> 
> Going to go pop some pillsbury orange rolls into the oven for everyone since others seem to be stirring. Will check back later.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> :-D :-D :-D :-D thanks for the chuckle. Love it.


It is rather a good one- a lot I get from this friend is unprintable- I would be up for some sort of offense I suspect if I posted them on!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We'll miss you, but know that you are busy at work...the Tree of Life afghan will be as ambitious a project as the Safari one!! Go You!! Can't wait for pictures.

So sad to hear about your friend. I'm going to start volunteering again with our seniors who find themselves in these kinds of situations. There is help out there for food and medicines - hope she's getting as much support as she can.

I have helped out with some Job Support Groups and there definitely are more age 50+ people out of work and having a hard time finding a job that pays well and has benefits.

The economy is said to be getting better - but not for everyone, that's for sure.



Angora1 said:


> Morning Everybody. I'm off on another knitting project and I have a deadline so I don't know when I will be back on. It is the Tree of Life blanket. I hope I can do it but between Saroj and the LYS teacher I should get some help. I wish I could wait for Saroj's next workshop on this blanket but the timing is off. So if I'm not on here much, that is why.
> 
> Wannabear, prayers coming for you dear.
> 
> My best friend had to sell her home and has been in an apartment and now has to give up the apartment. If she can't sublet it for a year they will charge her $5,000. Can you imagine. Here you are at your lowest and they do this to you. Her one son is going to be living on campus at college and her other son has wanted to move in with friends for a long time. She will be moving home with her mother and father. Thank goodness she has a fabulous mother who has told her you don't have to worry about a thing, meals will be cooked, etc. My friend has 2 degrees and is an amazing worker but took time off to stay home with her children. Now, being older, but much younger than me, she is having a terrible time finding anything that is willing to pay over $10 an hour. She is fortunate she has a place to go but it is over an hour from me. :-( I'm sure that won't keep us apart though as I love the town where she lives and the towns in between, and even if I didn't we would still get together. I am so sad that this is happening to her and so many over the US.
> 
> Wannabear we will keep you in our hearts and our prayers. If your children don't know, consider informing them what is happening. Big Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> My thoughts and prayers for Caren, Wannabear and Julie and all who have such terrible problems. I hope things improve for all .
> I have finished my knitted squares, now finishing a blanket for the homeless then son's scarf and a piece of redwork embroidery before allowing myself to go on to other projects. Packing for the hoped for move also. Still no buyer but hopefully soon! Take care all.


Thanks, Martina- it does seem the burden I have been carrying is lightening.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


Very clever!


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> I had amy pressure cooker explode on me. Both hands and the entire front of me. Stood in the shower with the cold water on me. dumped a gallon of vinegar, the teens father drove me to the hospital, faster than if I had called an ambulance. The worse weeks of my life. Used some of my own salves added honey to it and not one scar. Those that have seen my tattoo it was part of what was burned. Took me nearly five years before I'd use the pressure canner again. I have a small electric pressure cooker that all I do is put the food in set the timer and walk away. It shuts off by it's self.


How did it explode? My Grannie had a couple that had a ring to put on around the top and bottom, holding them together. She also stood around watching the pressure and bleeding some off if it went too high. My canner had a top that turned a fraction of the circle and then was held on by the 'tabs' (don't know what else to call them) lining up. The pressure was regulated by a heavy little weight that went on top and jiggled as it let out steam.

Do you make lots of home remedies? I need to learn.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It is rather a good one- a lot I get from this friend is unprintable- I would be up for some sort of offense I suspect if I posted them on!!!!!!


I have a couple coffees that would cause quite a stir if I posted the as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's so sad. I'm sure you will miss the fruits of your gardening this year. Are you in the part of Georgia that has the dark red clay? I would guess that it's hard to grow things in it and that it would hold the moisture too. Hope you are able to find some local grower who will give you some tomatoes. We're starting to see some peppers and zuchinni come in from local growers for our food pantry -- it's always nice to be able to give out fresh vegetables along with the peanut butter, bread, etc. to our families in need.



Marianne818 said:


> I am totally green with envy :mrgreen: :thumbup: Cindi and I were just talking last evening about how tall and full of tomatoes my garden was. This year it is just sad, very few leaves left and as soon as the few small tomatoes have ripened a bit more I will pull the plants. Normally I get tomatoes through September and sometimes October. I did harvest 3 bell peppers, there are 2 small peppers on 2 of the plants so I will leave those until they grow a bit more (if they will) All the roots have basically rotted because of the amount of rain we have been getting. Will be a slim winter for our canned veggies and my frozen bell's for sure. I usually dry my own herbs for the winter also, my basil plants (planted 6) have also gone by, thyme and sage well basically the entire garden should be tilled under, problem is the soil is so wet the tiller can't do anything but make mud balls.. ROFL. :roll: :lol:   Oh well there's always next year :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Okay --- another workshop I want to do!! Lovely work!



Designer1234 said:


> Here is a picture of the class project for Rachel's double knitting class. I had misplaced it and she sent me them for the workshop happenings.
> 
> In case you read the happenings before these were included here is a potholder she will teach once she teaches the basic technique.
> 
> It would be beautiful incorporated in an afghan .


----------



## Patches39

gottastch said:


> DH and I were fixing our tomatoes this evening. The tomato cages are starting to tip over. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this variety of tomato...it is called Super Steak and each tomato can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each - yikes! I'm sure you all know what a tomato plant looks like; these look like they are on triple steroids!!!


WOW, have not seen them this big.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Very clever!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sending best wishes that the HAMP paperwork goes in your favor. I don't think the individual banks have much say-so over how HAMP is administered, but if you aren't comfortable with the person at BofA who you are having to deal with, then please ask for someone different. There usually are several who are trained to work through the HAMP projects.

So sad to hear that some of your kids aren't there for you, and how hurtful for your son to tell you those things. May you have brighter days ahead.



wannabear said:


> Thank you all for your kind thoughts and prayers. They do make me feel better, and it's a good thing to have friends. Keep me on the list, please.
> 
> BofA is doing a modification according to HAMP, which is the Making Home Affordable program. There are very specific rules that they must follow. It's the spots where there are no rules that trouble me. When I got the modification offer, I had some questions, but it's a take it or leave it deal at this point. I am in the trial period. When that is over, the bank will look at how much principal is still to be paid and then offer a permanent deal, unless they find a reason to go forward with a foreclosure. As I said, I don't trust them.
> 
> My three older children do not speak to me. They don't think I deserve a house either. I was a stay at home mom and homeschooled them, and that is how I came to be in this pickle. There are no financial rewards for mothers who stay at home. Anyway, if I told the kids, they'd probably just have a good laugh among themselves. When my son was getting ready to go to Afghanistan, he wrote to me to let me know that the beneficiary of his $400,000 life insurance, which I had never heard of, was somebody other than me. He also said that he had made provisions that if he were killed, I was not to be notified. That is a large degree of despising your mother. Not the money, you all know, but insisting that I was not to know whether he was dead or alive. Thankfully, he was never in harm's way and now he's back.
> 
> So once again, thank you so much for standing with me. Your words lift me up from my worry so that I can take positive steps, rather than living in absolute fear.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll have to check to see if I have any print pictures from our visit to Mexico. This was still a very pristine area with 7 bays - 1 of which was "off limits" due to the turtle breeding there. There were only 7 hotels on the bays when we were there and now there are over 40 - and the cruise ships stop at the largest town in the area so it's no longer pristine, I'm sure. But, like you, will always have the memory and I can go back there in my mind and smell the ocean, hear the waves, taste the margarita and feel the fresh breeze and sway of the hammock. It's my Calgon Moment!



Marianne818 said:


> Hmmmm I've never been there, but love that idea.. my hammock is swinging between two Ponderosa pines near the top of Gunsight mountain close to Pagosa Springs.. a beautiful small mountain lake with rainbow trout jumping for the water bugs. I lost my pictures from my trips up the mountains.. but they live in my memory for sure!


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's awesome -- a real babbling brook.



NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> So cute.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> How did it explode? My Grannie had a couple that had a ring to put on around the top and bottom, holding them together. She also stood around watching the pressure and bleeding some off if it went too high. My canner had a top that turned a fraction of the circle and then was held on by the 'tabs' (don't know what else to call them) lining up. The pressure was regulated by a heavy little weight that went on top and jiggled as it let out steam.
> 
> Do you make lots of home remedies? I need to learn.


The pressure gauge wasn't working. It registered 0, I twisted the lid to open it big mistake. The lid blew off and the steam got me.

I don't make them any more, they were all personalized for people. They would tell me what sort of salve they wanted, I would make one up for them. I never had any set one that I made. Most stuff is make as I need it


----------



## RookieRetiree

It was raining and overcast when we were there and it just somehow added to the "wetness" of the experience. We walked up to the bridge to get closer - for someone not fond of heights, it was a major endeavor. I'll see if I can get some of the pictures from the camera that were taken closer up.



Marianne818 said:


> Now THAT's a waterfall!!!!! Wow!!
> Hope you feel like knitting again soon.. I know your needles and yarns miss you!!! Keeping you surrounded in prayers sweet sister of my heart!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the attitude!! Positive vibes coming your and your StepMom's ways.



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, her surgeon that did the bypass told her they won't even consider surgeries to remove extra skin or do breast lifts or anything until she's 2yrs out and maintaining. Marla said this would take care of the breast lift part and hopefully they'll stay where they're supposed to be til she's 100+ lolol
> Attitude is everything I think, positive in, positive out. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey though it may not last for long as it is very windy and the clouds are skudding across the sky.
> 
> I now have 13 pages of catch up to do so while I do that here's some photos


Afternoon, all, left the house at 6:am, just getting home,WOW, what a day. Time to relax, now catch up here, and then knit. Love the pitchers , and the visitor in the garden is awesome.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely sky. How lucky to have a dragon fly at your pond.
> The sun is just starting to come up here. Still a bit dark to get a good photo. the sounds of morning as quite peaceful to listen to though.
> Morning coffee this morning is a nice turkish coffee. mmmm very good.


Yummy  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

yes, DH will be able to get the time off from work. And, I think the 2 guys will have a wonderful time together...DS doesn't like to work on cars or go fishing (DH's hobbies) so this is something where they're both interested. We've gathered a lot of the geneology for both sides of the family and from DDIL's family also, so they'll be busy trying to find places on the family tree. I would love to go exploring and hope to get a chance at some other time - he's only 2 years from his 10 year employment anniversary and another one month sabbatical offer (if they still have that great benefit then). Before DGD was born, DS and DDIL took 2 weeks to go to England, Ireland and Scotland.



Dreamweaver said:


> What a nice offer and a great chance for "the guys" to spend a little time together.... but I hate that you aren't able to go... as I think you enjoy the exploring even more than DH... How long will they be gone? I assume DH can get a leave from work.....


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> SOOOO funny! Love it! :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for that, Lurker!
> I love how you really keep your humor and spirits up! You are an inspiration! :thumbup:
> CArol (IL/OH)


I do try to look at the brighter side- have been failing a bit lately- but I have long felt one was surviving when you can see the humour in the situation!
Thanks for the thumbs up, Carol!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup:

Edit: referring to the cartoon I posted of the 'wireless technology'!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Jess will have decent weather -- but depending on where her seats are, it may be cool....our temps are only in the low 70's and Wrigley has some air tunnels where it gets pretty cold.

I think DH is coming down with what I have and maybe DGS also as he wanted to take a nap at 10:00 a.m. today. It's certainly a bugger of a virus. I'm feeling much better since I've been moving around today and hopefully it's on it's way out of my system!! Yea!



Dreamweaver said:


> 5 whole hours o sleep.... and just took a pill when I got up... Hoping to stop this evening so I can tell if it is really better or just covered up,,, Glad you are going to see Doc in the morning... A cough can really tire you out.... not like you don't know that!!!! Glad your voice is back though.. Jess is heading to Chicago at 2;30 today.... Hope the weather is pleasant, especially when she is sitting at the Cubs game Wed. night!!!


----------



## Dintoo

My goodness, 35 pages behind overnight!! Am partly caught up so will post the recipe asked for awhile ago.

Chocolate Cranberry Scones

2 cups all purpose flour
3 tbsp. granulated sugar
1 tbsp. baking powder
1/2 tsp. salt
1/3 cup cold butter, cubed
4 squares semi-sweet chocolate, coursely chopped
1/2 cup dried cranberries
3/4 cup milk
1 tbsp. brown sugar

preheat oven to 400 degrees ( where is the degrees sign?)
Combine flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Cut in butter until crumbly. Stir in chocolate and cranberries. Make a well in dry ingredients and add milk, and stir with a fork until ragged dough forms. Turn onto work surface and knead just until ragged bits are incorporated into dough. Pat dough 3/4" thick. Use 2 1/2" cutter to cut out scones. Place on ungreased baking sheet. Sprinkle tops evenly with brown sugar. Bake 12-15 min. or until golden brown on the bottom. Makes 12 scones. 

I always double or triple the recipe without problems and that way I don't have to make them so often in the heat of the summer. Enjoy!!
Gwennie, the scarves are beautiful. Hope the workshop will be there for future reference, as I have a lot going on at present. I'm trying to get some Christmas presents (sweaters, scarves, hats, etc.) done in case we move. 
Now, back to page 35 to finish catching up.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> . There is a TV in the studio so I will probably go up and do the quilt square..... though the couch is looing mighty comfy or I could do the last little sleeve on the baby dress... Today should be a fun day, as the rest of the week is pretty busy.


My daughter has just finished a Christmas quilt top called dissappearing 9 patch. Have you heard of this one. It is very effective.She bought the fabric yesterday at a quilt exhibition.I wish I was as quick.[/quote]

My goodness that is good going!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We Chicagoans are used to saying "wait until next year"...at least those of us who are Cub fans, anyway.



cmaliza said:


> Thank you Marianne....this kinda' helps with my DH's problem..'nice tall tomato plants, but no tomatoes! We can't understand...not really being too versed in farming knowledge. We've had a lot of rain, too...so maybe that is the answer? I'm glad you were able to get something. Our basil has done okay. We'll try again next year I guess....it's too late to still hope for tomatoes, right? :-D
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Seeing for yourself is always the best option...but hope you hear soon and I'll keep sending good thoughts and prayers in the meantime.



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, am hoping things have improved as well. Wish I was closer so I could check in on him.
> Any chance of getting pictures posted?
> hope you get an offer soon, it is not fun waiting for things to be settled.


----------



## GrandmaDi

NanaCaren said:


> I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much.
> 
> I've added your friend to my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> As always, my heart goes out to you that you've suffered the loss of a child and then have all those "only if's" that go with it. I applaud that you are trying to let go of the anger and concentrate on the good memories. Big Hugs!


Hugs back to you, Rookie! Hope you have completely conquered that 'lergy!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have a couple coffees that would cause quite a stir if I posted the as well.


I can imagine!


----------



## RookieRetiree

There are a lot of recipes that call for freezing rather than canning. Although, same issue with storage of finished product. I've helped Mom can beans, tomatoes, and fruits but have never been brave enough to try it myself. One of my SIL's puts up tomatoes, corn, pickles, and even meats every year...I think I'll have to go there for some lessons some time. She and DB are in Virginia and they have an outdoor kitchen where they do all the cooking....it's a wonderful set up. She has family living in the area so they all help out and get to share in the bounty.



wannabear said:


> I used to have one, and every year I canned veggies and fruits, and made pickles and preserves. My mother borrowed it and it never came home. At the time I was disillusioned with canning anyway, because I figured I was losing money by heating up the house canning and trying to cool it with an air conditioner. Now, with BPA in the linings of cans, and high fructose corn syrup in everything, it would make sense to can again. I priced the pressure cookers, though, and oh my goodness. They sure cost more these days.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Can't wait to see pictures of the finished project...what colors are you using to coordinate? And, will the painted tires be somewhere nearby?



Dreamweaver said:


> I've just gone out and taped off the ricks around the decking so DH can get the first coat of stain down.... Can't wait to see what the color looks like. he is going to do the pool surround concrete a different color and I will do the fence yet another color... I won't be doing any painting until he gets all the fence power washed...
> 
> We are taping the car race.... and I am being really lazy and watching Seven Brides or Seven Brothers...... Love all those redheads!!! Now, if it was followed by Brigadoon, I would be one happy camper... There is a TV in the studio so I will probably go up and do the quilt square..... though the couch is looing mighty comfy or I could do the last little sleeve on the baby dress... Today should be a fun day, as the rest of the week is pretty busy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's a great gift!!! Enjoy!!



Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, forgot to tell you all... our wonderful neighbor kids went out to dinner last night ant thought of us. Gerry loves Osso Bucco and brought him a take out of that and me some wonderful veal ... We are all set for dinner tonight!!!


----------



## GrandmaDi

wannabear said:


> So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment. Thanks so much.


Some days can be so difficult. It certainly can challenge one's faith. I am sending a multitude of prayers and positive energy your way.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Humorous thought for the day- comes from a friend in Glasgow, Scotland.


LOL LOL, love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh my, fried bologna sandwiches...one of my favorite things when we were growing up. I hardly ever buy processed meats (except bacon 4-5 times/year), but I just may have to get some bologna to go with the tomatoes that are turning ripe in the garden. Yumm



Southern Gal said:


> it just seems it does that in every part of the world, one yr a bumper crop, then the next terrible, we had nothing last yr because of drought, this yr everything looks good. i just put 6 plants in the ground (i call it my tomato pit) and a couple bell pepper plants and we are getting some along to eat on. i have put 4 good sized bell p. in the freezer. as a matter of fact my lunch today, as bj is working, was a fried bologna sandwich with a big slice on onion a slab of tomato and i like the basil leaves on a sandwich. sooooo yummy ;-)
> i don't know if i will have enough tomatoes to put in freezer till i want to make salsa, but i still have 8-10 pts of salsa i did last yr. so we are good. i try to have tomatoes canned for us, cause we use a lot of diced or as salsa. and to have bell peppers in your freezer is money in the bank, cause they get high around here in the winter.
> i am gonna fry some hb meat up and have it ready for next wk for us to do little burrito shell pizza's on.
> i heard from my g. nephew Keagan who i took to meet my sister from nashville, for him to stay this wk, he is having a ball, she has a in ground heated pool and he and her grandson swam and played in the water till wee hrs last nite, i knew he would give that pool a working over.
> i am gonna get the meat going and knit and watch some movies a while. later


----------



## GrandmaDi

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals.
> 
> These are adorable! I am impressed!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

This sounds wonderful -- can't wait to try them.



Dintoo said:


> My goodness, 35 pages behind overnight!! Am partly caught up so will post the recipe asked for awhile ago.
> 
> Chocolate Cranberry Scones
> 
> 2 cups all purpose flour
> 3 tbsp. granulated sugar
> 1 tbsp. baking powder
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 1/3 cup cold butter, cubed
> 4 squares semi-sweet chocolate, coursely chopped
> 1/2 cup dried cranberries
> 3/4 cup milk
> 1 tbsp. brown sugar
> 
> preheat oven to 400 degrees ( where is the degrees sign?)
> Combine flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Cut in butter until crumbly. Stir in chocolate and cranberries. Make a well in dry ingredients and add milk, and stir with a fork until ragged dough forms. Turn onto work surface and knead just until ragged bits are incorporated into dough. Pat dough 3/4" thick. Use 2 1/2" cutter to cut out scones. Place on ungreased baking sheet. Sprinkle tops evenly with brown sugar. Bake 12-15 min. or until golden brown on the bottom. Makes 12 scones.
> 
> I always double or triple the recipe without problems and that way I don't have to make them so often in the heat of the summer. Enjoy!!
> Gwennie, the scarves are beautiful. Hope the workshop will be there for future reference, as I have a lot going on at present. I'm trying to get some Christmas presents (sweaters, scarves, hats, etc.) done in case we move.
> Now, back to page 35 to finish catching up.


----------



## GrandmaDi

gottastch said:


> DH and I were fixing our tomatoes this evening. The tomato cages are starting to tip over. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with this variety of tomato...it is called Super Steak and each tomato can weigh upwards of 2 pounds each - yikes! I'm sure you all know what a tomato plant looks like; these look like they are on triple steroids!!!


I'm jealous. Those plants are amazing. I've grown beef steak tomatoes, but haven't heard of this variety. We were so busy with family stuff, I didn't plant a garden this year. My canning jars will sadly be sitting empty until next year.


----------



## Spider

Do too, just copied this recipe, can't wait to make them . Have had great luck with all the recipes from all of you. Trying to catch up on everyone and way behind. 
Loved the waterfall and seeing the water move like that, could get lost in that.


----------



## Spider

I have frozen alot of tomatoes in the past and hope to this year . Frozen are great in soups and chili and hot dishes. Never have canned them , but do make salsa over the years. Picked up a crate of peaches yesterday and when they are ready, pies will go into the deep freeze and Kuchen . Froze 30some cups of rhubarb this spring and that will be nicn to have on hand.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Lurker 2 said:


> Only so bad on the waistline!
> Mwyffanwy died 19 years ago- so most of the time now one has a certain acceptance of the fact- although I can still get angry that the hospital refused to treat her because she did not have her passport, and they failed to get her to a larger hospital with an Intensive Care Unit, until it was far too late. In effect they watched her die all night, telling themselves it was psychological. There was one very angry Psychiatrist the next morning- but far too late, and no liver transplant became available in the time needed. And they had not known of her penicillin allergy...
> I try to let the anger go, because ultimately only I will suffer from that.
> Thanks for your concern, June- hope you are enjoying your Sunday! we of course are early Monday.


Sending a GIANT hug your way! Lately, I find myself questioning why life is so difficult at times. It does make me appreciate the blessings, but... I used to complain about dull, boring days. Now, I cherish them.


----------



## Lurker 2

GrandmaDi said:


> Sending a GIANT hug your way! Lately, I find myself questioning why life is so difficult at times. It does make me appreciate the blessings, but... I used to complain about dull, boring days. Now, I cherish them.


Thank you! Di, I wish I had a few more just boring, dull days! I need to get off the computer and out- then I really want to pick up my knitting needles- not got much done lately- and knitting does help one reach equanimity!


----------



## GrandmaDi

Heading out to spend the night with DD and grandbabies. I'm hoping for early bedtimes and a little time to knit. Prayers and hugs to everyone!


----------



## Spider

Sorry about this spelling sometimes, this IPad has a mind of its own and then I get going so fast and my mind is ahead of my fingers, and I don't proof read most of the time.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


It works, beautiful, so relaxing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> No one needs to live in fear. That is one situation that a lot of us KTPers know all about and that is most unfortunate. We shall also pray for a right relationship to be established between you and all your children. hugs for you my dear and we shall be carrying you in our hearts and prayers. Zoe


I agree and stand in prayer with you.


----------



## purl2diva

Jynx,

Will you post a picture of the dress when you are done? I am looking for a pattern for a very special baby and have had no luck so far finding something I like.

Thanks.


----------



## oddball

NanaCaren said:


> I had amy pressure cooker explode on me. Both hands and the entire front of me. Stood in the shower with the cold water on me. dumped a gallon of vinegar, the teens father drove me to the hospital, faster than if I had called an ambulance. The worse weeks of my life. Used some of my own salves added honey to it and not one scar. Those that have seen my tattoo it was part of what was burned. Took me nearly five years before I'd use the pressure canner again. I have a small electric pressure cooker that all I do is put the food in set the timer and walk away. It shuts off by it's self.


ooh Caren that must have been painful and frightening, but what a healing remedy honey is.So glad it worked. I think the newer style pressure cookers are much safer but still unsure of them.


----------



## Poledra65

I finished this last week, I'm working on fingerless gloves to go with it now. 

And the kitty's just cuz.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Nice pictures....looks like you're getting a good start on gifts....this will make a nice set. Kitties are very cute.



Poledra65 said:


> I finished this last week, I'm working on fingerless gloves to go with it now.
> 
> And the kitty's just cuz.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I've been out cutting the grass which is thick and knee deep with all the rain that we've had. Wouldn't you know it the belt that turns the blades broke so DH has head to Home Depot to get a new belt. About 1/2 of the back 2+ acres done and then will tackle the front. The front is much easier to do; not quite as thick. If I don't finish today I'll tackle it tomorrow. Have only done a high cut so it will definitely need a second cutting in a day or so. Keeping my fingers crossed that we have nice weather for a few days so I can get it done. The oldest GS dragged some limbs that had come down to the burn pile for me; I just had trouble doing that. Going to take advantage of the waiting time to have the mower fixed to sit inside and cool down. It's 88F outside right now at quarter of 5 p.m.
Plenty hot for me!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the set! The kitties are so cute; isn't it funy how they all seem to love paper bags, too!



Poledra65 said:


> I finished this last week, I'm working on fingerless gloves to go with it now.
> 
> And the kitty's just cuz.


----------



## Poledra65

Good that the grandson is helping, and make sure you take breaks periodically, you don't need to overheat or over do your back.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Nice pictures....looks like you're getting a good start on gifts....this will make a nice set. Kitties are very cute.


Thank you, I started them as a gift, now I have to decide if I really want to part with them. lol.. Kittens are too much fun.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the set! The kitties are so cute; isn't it funy how they all seem to love paper bags, too!


Bruno was trying to figure out how to get in with the other two but they had already gone over occupancy allowance. lol


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> I finished this last week, I'm working on fingerless gloves to go with it now.
> 
> And the kitty's just cuz.


Nice, love the color. Cats are sooooo cute.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Martina- it does seem the burden I have been carrying is lightening.


That information brings rejoicing to my heart, Julie. Thank God for the positive news.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Thank you, Dintoo, for the scones recipe. Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

save some for me purplefi - i'm on my way.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I shall start the audit tomorrow with a nice bottle of Merlot and some 80% drk chocolate! :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Kaye. Your kittys are so CUTE! And I really like your scarf and hat![

So much fun talking to you in Sam's bathroom !

XO

]I finished this last week, I'm working on fingerless gloves to go with it now.

And the kitty's just cuz.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

I have always wanted to try spaghetti squash - thanks five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin


----------



## iamsam

I was wondering where you were Valerie - so good to hear from you. what new things did you learn? how are your bees doing? I am quite envious - what a treat having a steady supply of honey and honey comb.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> ##
> 
> My goodness! And it is still. The bee summer school in Gormanston was held in days of lovely sunshine and we all enjoyed ourselves and discovered much that is new. I'm so glad I went.


----------



## iamsam

I have kind of pittered the day away just putzing and getting nothing really done. I did get about a third of the way through the sunday crossword.

Heidi was up all night with Bentley so gary let her sleep this morning - think she got up around two. 

I have a ways to catch up so best get busy. 

have started going though my boxes from the kal - will be taking some pictures soon. also of Bentley's gifts.

Phyllis was here to help Heidi cut out corn bags tonight - had me slip knot her new skein again. it is so easy - I am so glad I learned about that - it is a perfect way to join in a new skein.

need to get reading.

I did want to report about our storm yesterday - we had rain and at one point some wind and rain - nothing too drastic - it dried up quickly. those of you who were here know it isn't far downtown from my place - a mile as the crow flies - three miles by road - they had quite a bit of damage in town - quite a few people without power - several houses with mega damage from falling trees - limbs down all over. the storm came up so quickly. Katie - the woman Heidi cleans for barely got her pool cover on - said she could barely get back in the house. we could see the clouds and knew someone was getting a storm - didn't realize it was so close.

I almost turned the heat on today - it was 63° for most of the day - warming up this even just a little - my online temp says it is 64° in defiance. it can warm up any time.

sam


----------



## iamsam

Vancouver island is beautiful - Victoria is lovely - spent some time in that area - then took the ferry back to seattle which was a lovely ride - loved it.

a pacific northwest knit-a-palooza would be great.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Jynx
> 
> If you did go up to Washington, and we went to Vancouver Island and Sandy is there too in Algoma Washington, and Sam comes to Seattle, maybe we could have a mini knitapalooza in the North West! :thumbup:
> 
> I would love to move to Vancouver Island. We are not traveling that much so the fact that the ferries are expensive would not bother us too much. We are also parents of Airline employees (both our Major airlines) so we qualify for good prices on our flights). I just like the idea of getting out of the cold . We lived 9 years in Vancouver - and it was lovely. I wouldn't want to move there though as the traffic and the city would be too much. We would want to simplify, not make it more difficult.
> 
> I love the fact that the blossoms are open in Febuary - we didn't get spring this year until June and it was not a good one.
> 
> Pat and I have moved so often that I don't find it anything but an adventure. We would move tomorrow if they were there.
> 
> It sounds as if they are seriously thinking about it which would be great. Chickkie is in Courtenay if I am correct - so if we do move there is a possibiity we would see her.
> 
> We won't know until they make the move -- the day they do we will drive out -- likely rent rather than buy -- I have already checked the Cardiology dept. in Victoria -- and will talk to our doctors. we will see. it gives us something to help us clean out a lot of our 'stuff' which we have accumulated. We moved so many times over the years that we never built up a lot of
> extra 'stuff' until this last few years since Pat retired and we stopped going to Arizona. So I am going to start sorting.
> 
> If we don't go it is less for us to sort if we do have to make a move here.
> 
> We are both in pretty good health right now and still together and able to live on our own, so I told the kids the sooner we go the better! grin-
> 
> We have made so many moves and we love the adventure of
> moving, finding a place, look around, meeting new people. If we go I will likely start doing my wall hangings again-- as there won't be the need for a lot of knitting. silly to plan this early but that is me.
> 
> Yes, the Mother of the little girl who is called "Holly" was so pleased -- it doesn't make a lot of effort to make a stranger happy -- I am so glad I made it for Holly- she is so sweet.


----------



## iamsam

too funny trisha - sometimes I think it is all of us.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sent from DDIL. This is really me. Sometimes it's even worse.
> http://stg.do/9i0c
> 
> Trisha


----------



## iamsam

lovely grandchildren gwen - how often to you get to see them? if I remember right they are staying with you for a while - you should be having a great time.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> My grandkids are ages 7,9,12,13, & 16. The youngest and oldest are boys with girls all in the middle.


----------



## iamsam

mountains of healing energy zooming nonstop to your friend.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.


----------



## iamsam

a chef in the making.

sam



wannabear said:


> Maddie made some spaghetti last week, and she used sauce from a jar, and we didn't have any Parmesan either. She put in some extra sharp white cheddar, that I bought because it was a closeout. It was a big piece of cheese (and still is.) I couldn't say what else she put in there, but I was so pleasantly surprised. The sauce was better than the sum of its parts. Making Do Italian!


----------



## iamsam

love the house gwen - that is some long grass - kind of maddening how fast it can grow.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Looking at Seth in the rain made me think of how when both of my girls were little we would walk in the rain. They both thought it was really something special. Also would lay in the yard looking at the clouds or the stars. Occasionally would camp out in the back yard. When it was just my oldest and me, we would go on camping trips either to the mountains or the beach. Such nice memories your picture has brought back. Grandkids have arrived and are outside exploring now. We live across from the local airport (small) and they've gone on a walk over there. They also have been out back playing on the playscape grandpa had built for youngest DD. Grass needs cutting since we've had rain since OH trip so guess tomorrow I'll mow it down so they can be out there more. If it ever cools down I'll actually attempt clearing the flower beds; they are a total mess right now. Just noticed in pic of house Leila (lab/chow mix) rolling in the grass.


----------



## iamsam

wannabear - don't ever hesitate to lay your trouble on the table - we are here for you 24/7 - positive energy coming your way. I think bands like bofa have no heart - it is the bottom line.

do check with family services to see how they could help.

sam



wannabear said:


> I wrote to Sam last weekend and said how I'd been away for a variety of reasons, but now I'm back. It's been a rocky road for a while. Sam said I should ask for prayers, but I know there are many here with worse physical problems than I have. How can I ask for notice to be given to my current plight, which is that I am waiting for a brace for my foot and ankle? I seem to be falling apart, so my warranty must be out. Anyway, another day I can worry about my body.
> 
> There is another thing, though. If you'd like to remember me at prayer time - I have serious financial issues right now. Bank of America would love to take my house away from me. I'm trying hard to keep them from doing that. I've been here almost 25 years, and to think that they would foreclose after all those years of pocketing my payments just feels evil to me. I can't pay the original payment. There is nobody here but me and Maddie, and Maddie's job prospects are slim. Our little town has not recovered from the recession. I get a disability payment which wasn't even as much as the old mortgage payment. Now I'm working on a plan from BofA to see if I can make a reduced payment. I don't trust them.
> 
> This is the lowest I've been in my life. There are three children who have left home, and conveniently forgotten that I ever did anything for them. Only Maddie is left here, and she is sharing this poverty with me. If I were to lose the house, I'd have nowhere to go. I am physically unable to do the moving. Four children! It's a pretty big house and there is a lot of 'stuff' here. It isn't elegant, but it's mine. Mine and Bank of America's.
> 
> I haven't been sleeping well for a while. Monday I have to pay the internet bill or be cut off. Of course I don't have the money! I think Madeleine and I are just shell-shocked. Something terrible hangs over our heads, and we say "So what's different from all the other days?"
> 
> I've never appeared here at the Tea Party and bared my soul in this manner. My troubles have been MY troubles. I'm very tired, though. So if you could remember me in your prayers, I would very much appreciate it. All that positive energy . . . please bend your minds to my troubles for only a moment.
> 
> Thanks so much.


----------



## Southern Gal

Spider said:


> Gottastch, I think the ones I planted are the same kind. They are looking just like that. We have alot of blooms and a few small tomatoes starting but they look just like a jungle. I did pick three small ones last week and one green bell pepper and made chicken fajitas with them. The fresh vegetables are so good. Last night mashed potatoes and added sour cream to them and sauted garlic and fresh basil and also added that to the potatoes when mashing along with cream. That basil when sauted just made those potatoes so good.
> Love this cool weather we are having. Have a good Sunday all!!


oh, this all sounds so yummy :shock: i have the fixings for the fajitas, so that might be tomorrows menu, and secondly the potatoes sound delish, i love garlic in stuff and ohhh i am addicted to basil. just love it as my lettuce on sandwiches. 
a while back was a good recipe for the augraten spagetti squash and i am gonna have that one day also........ :? you know i think its good sounding food, cause i hate to cook :-o hey what are you people doing to me. :roll: :wink:


----------



## iamsam

wow - she has taken off - lovely animals and the crocheting looks great.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals. About a month or so ago I showed her how to single and double crochet and she has taken off from there looking up patterns and going to town with it. She is 13. She has far surpassed me in crocheting!


----------



## Pup lover

Salads sound good Sam, hope you have a fabulous trip! 

I have made kale chips here at home but have not eaten it fresh, eill have to try mixed with other greens.

Has been very cool here the last couple of days, not over 74 and low 50s at night. Finally got some tomatoes out of the garden so we had tacos yesterday and had blts today. All 3 boys plus DGS and sons of my heart here all weekend, busy and not much sleep. I am on page 2 and you all are already on 60! Off to catch up, hugs and prayers for everyone!!


----------



## PurpleFi

budasha said:


> Lovely pictures. Are your roses in pots?


About half and half. Our soil is very poor and sandy so roses don't like it, although some can tolerate it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I finished this last week, I'm working on fingerless gloves to go with it now.
> 
> And the kitty's just cuz.


You have done a good job them, and love the kittys.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know that feeling!!!



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I started them as a gift, now I have to decide if I really want to part with them. lol.. Kittens are too much fun.


----------



## pacer

cmaliza said:


> HI All....I may have missed a response on last week's tea Party...among the gifts for Heidi & Bentley was a blanket (yellow, I think) that had bears in relief. I would like to get the pattern for that. Can anyone direct me to that place? Please pm me to give me the info. It was a beautiful blanket, and I need to make a special baby blanket. I would really appreciate guidance in finding the pattern for this.
> Many thanks!
> Carol (IL/OH)


Was that one made by Ohio Joy?


----------



## dollyclaire

Lurker 2 said:


> Humorous thought for the day- comes from a friend in Glasgow, Scotland.


Wonderful!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> 2 pieces, I had a kinda pattern for the cowl and then I modified it to make my first adult hat, only my second hat period.
> I happy with the outcome, I'll get a better pic of it later so you can see the cables on it. :-D


Ah! I must push on with the shrug I have started- also cable. But I am trying to figure out the pattern for the Accidental Star I invented- need to take some photos.


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> Kaye. Your kittys are so CUTE! And I really like your scarf and hat![
> 
> So much fun talking to you in Sam's bathroom !
> 
> XO
> 
> ]I finished this last week, I'm working on fingerless gloves to go with it now.
> 
> And the kitty's just cuz.


[/quote]

It was fun in there, wonder if we can reserve that bathroom for another chat sometime. lololol... He's going to have to post photo's of that room sometime so we can see how big it really is. lol 
But there or elsewhere, we'll have to chat again soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> There are no issues to small for us to pray, send positive thoughts, and of course hugs over, and your issues are not small. I can't even imagine how stressful this is and how devestating the prospects are. Prayers for more than a moment and much positive energy winging your way. Hugs hugs and more hugs for you and Maddie.


ditto from me!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> very funny myfanwy.
> 
> sam


Very appropriate for this WiFi age!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah! I must push on with the shrug I have started- also cable. But I am trying to figure out the pattern for the Accidental Star I invented- need to take some photos.


Don't you just love accidents that you have to later try to figure out how you created? Just another adventure. lol


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Don't you just love accidents that you have to later try to figure out how you created? Just another adventure. lol


It is a bit of an adventure! I have to start writing out what I have knitted!


----------



## iamsam

too bad it didn't come with sound.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


----------



## ptofValerie

Hello, family. I think my feet are back on the ground but only just. My love and prayers are with those of us who are under difficulties. I've read the various posts and my heart goes out to you. On Friday, I returned from the Federation of Irish Beekeepers Summer Course, having been there from the previous Sunday. The course is held in a large Franciscan boarding school a bit south of Drogheda, on the same coast as Dublin. There were over 200 of us on the course that included lectures and workshops as well as a good social programme in the evening. We had a table quiz on the Monday evening and the team of young teenagers beat the rest of us without difficulty. Well done the youngsters. There were about 20 participants doing the beginners course and they ranged in age from just over 11 to about 65. Friendships were made with no regard to age. They were all working towards that coveted Preliminary Cert. I went to the main lectures and various workshops that included, soap making, beauty products that included beeswax, woodworking and then missed the recipe swap but my friend was at that one and he enjoyed it greatly. Lots of good food and never a dull moment. At the end of the course on Friday, friend and I visited the famous Newgrange archaeological site. It is an ancient tomb that admits light on 21 Dec, the shortest day in the year - try putting Newgrange passage tomb into Google images. Saturday was spent at home in getting laundry done and garden watered as we are continuing to have glorious sunny weather. I'm separating honey from wax, which is a slow job and I must get to the cottage and bees as soon as possible to make sure all is well. I've completed the 3rd baby blanket and so I can select a new project to begin early next week. Off to bed now so love at all.


----------



## Sandy

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's another picture of some waterfalls...these are in Portland and we visited there last month. Such power coming from that water, but then so calm farther down in the pools.


Multnomah Falls is one of my favorites I have been there several times along with the other falls along the same highway.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Hello, family. I think my feet are back on the ground but only just. My love and prayers are with those of us who are under difficulties. I've read the various posts and my heart goes out to you. On Friday, I returned from the Federation of Irish Beekeepers Summer Course, having been there from the previous Sunday. The course is held in a large Franciscan boarding school a bit south of Drogheda, on the same coast as Dublin. There were over 200 of us on the course that included lectures and workshops as well as a good social programme in the evening. We had a table quiz on the Monday evening and the team of young teenagers beat the rest of us without difficulty. Well done the youngsters. There were about 20 participants doing the beginners course and they ranged in age from just over 11 to about 65. Friendships were made with no regard to age. They were all working towards that coveted Preliminary Cert. I went to the main lectures and various workshops that included, soap making, beauty products that included beeswax, woodworking and then missed the recipe swap but my friend was at that one and he enjoyed it greatly. Lots of good food and never a dull moment. At the end of the course on Friday, friend and I visited the famous Newgrange archaeological site. It is an ancient tomb that admits light on 21 Dec, the shortest day in the year - try putting Newgrange passage tomb into Google images. Saturday was spent at home in getting laundry done and garden watered as we are continuing to have glorious sunny weather. I'm separating honey from wax, which is a slow job and I must get to the cottage and bees as soon as possible to make sure all is well. I've completed the 3rd baby blanket and so I can select a new project to begin early next week. Off to bed now so love at all.


and our love to you Valerie- we have missed you while you have been busy!


----------



## iamsam

that is very funny Kathy.

I shouldn't laugh at your husband since I always planted at least fifty tomato plants each year. I could can tomatoes with my eyes closed but then I love stewed tomatoes. also froze some quartered tomatoes to use is salads during the winter - put tomatoes on salad and serve immediantely - they will still be icy when you eat them but they are good.

sam



gottastch said:


> Maybe this will finally "win" my argument with DH to make the garden plot bigger...and to think he wanted to buy 24 plants and plant two together in each hole we dug :shock:


----------



## iamsam

Shirley - I am having trouble finding a list of the workshops - do you have to hunt all the way through to find them or are they all in one place?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> That is so beautiful


----------



## iamsam

they are very easy to use jynx - you really have to try in order for them to explode. when you watch the tempature of your burner nothing will go wrong.

sam

why can't I spell temperature - there is go.



Dreamweaver said:


> I'm half afraid of a pressure cooker.... but always wanted one... I remember the little round thing on the top of mom's dancing up and down and whistling. I was always afraid it would explode....


----------



## pacer

Wow...talkative weekend. I think this will split more than once. 

Wannabear....I too have been at those low financial moments and worry about feeding my family and paying the basics. We did not even have internet during those days. Still digging our way out of the mess, but I make sure the cupboards are stocked for such difficult days.

Gwen...Grandkids are beautiful...I know you are in your glory, but let them help you so that your back will not be in such pain again.

Sam...So glad the storm did not damage your beautiful property. It was fun watching Madison knitting on her fingers. The girls had so much fun in the stash room after most of the crowd had left.

Caren...praying for your friend. Let us know how he is doing. 

Love the waterfall and flower pictures this week. What a comfort to come home from my busy work days and see such beauty. Made most of a mitten this afternoon as my knitting class got postponed to next month. 

Prayers for so many of you ailing in health and other concerns.

Angora...your blanket will be beautiful. Wish I lived closer. Would love to get together and have knitting sessions. You are an inspiration.

Gwen...Your granddaughter crochets wonderfully. Would love to come and hang out at your neck of the woods. Is that an enclosed porch on the front of your house? 

Julie, loved your cartoon. I needed a good laugh. 

Take care and be safe.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Wow...talkative weekend. I think this will split more than once.
> 
> Julie, loved your cartoon. I needed a good laugh.
> 
> Take care and be safe.


Glad to be able to assist!


----------



## pacer

Poledra...beautiful work on the knitting and just loved those kitties. I had a friend sew two pieces of fabric together with a plastic bag between them for her cats to play with. 

Shirley thanks for the heads up on the workshops as I really want to learn the double knitting technique. My time is extremely limited, but will try to do a sample for now.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> mountains of healing energy zooming nonstop to your friend.
> 
> sam


Thank you, I am still waiting to hear something. Is going to be another long night.


----------



## iamsam

I need a definition for "ricks'

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Can't wait to see pictures of the finished project...what colors are you using to coordinate? And, will the painted tires be somewhere nearby?


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> wow - she has taken off - lovely animals and the crocheting looks great.
> 
> sam


Jamie looked at them and was surprised, thought they were very well done.


----------



## iamsam

I haven't had fried bologna for ages charlotte - and it is on my shopping list.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, fried bologna sandwiches...one of my favorite things when we were growing up. I hardly ever buy processed meats (except bacon 4-5 times/year), but I just may have to get some bologna to go with the tomatoes that are turning ripe in the garden. Yumm


----------



## iamsam

great hat and cowl poledra - love the cats - mine love playing in a paper bag - cheap toys.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I finished this last week, I'm working on fingerless gloves to go with it now.
> 
> And the kitty's just cuz.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> Shirley - I am having trouble finding a list of the workshops - do you have to hunt all the way through to find them or are they all in one place?
> 
> sam


Sam - are you looking for a particular one?

go to the link under my posts -
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

- and scroll down below the highlighted information posts -- (in bold at the top of the page) keep on scrolling down until you see the workshops with Saroj's criss cross scarf, etc. the 3 at the top are still open, the others all are closed . click on whatever one you are interested in.

*there are two pages of workshops -- so if you don't see them on page one go to page 2 -- they are numbered, so if you are looking for one , just let me know* in fact I will post a list of all the workshops. they are close to being in order. the only reason they might not be is if something has been added to them (2 or 3 are out of order) and one is missing .

All the closed workshops are there permanently -- and even though you can't post on them you can read them all.

Gwen and Rachel's workshops are not open yet -- I always open them the day before the workshop starts.-- I will open Gwen's on Saturday the 3rd (it starts on the 4th)and Rachel's on Monday the 5th it starts on the 6th.) I will announce them both on the Tea Party.

If there is a specific one you want to reach - just pm me and I will get it for you.

*The double knitting and Gwen's scarves are not there yet- I will open them on the 5th (double knitting ) and 3rd (Gwen's scarves)*


----------



## NanaCaren

Railyn said:


> I am on my way to the kitchen to fix curry chicken per recipe posted on KP. Can't remember who at this minute. The recipe reminds me of a curry chicken I have fixed many times but cheat and use cream of chicken soup so I am excited to try the real thing. The friend who gave me the curry recipe always served it with avacado. I have an avacado so plan on serving it with this "real" recipe.


I have never made it with cream of chicken soup might suggest it to Jamie for when she goes back to college.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> too bad it didn't come with sound.
> 
> sam


I was trying to figure out how to put sound to it. Will have to ask my computer nerd when he comes on wednesday. the oldest son has been playing with and figuring out things that he is told can't be done on his computer for as long as I can remember.


----------



## NanaCaren

ptofValerie said:


> Hello, family. I think my feet are back on the ground but only just. My love and prayers are with those of us who are under difficulties. I've read the various posts and my heart goes out to you. On Friday, I returned from the Federation of Irish Beekeepers Summer Course, having been there from the previous Sunday. The course is held in a large Franciscan boarding school a bit south of Drogheda, on the same coast as Dublin. There were over 200 of us on the course that included lectures and workshops as well as a good social programme in the evening. We had a table quiz on the Monday evening and the team of young teenagers beat the rest of us without difficulty. Well done the youngsters. There were about 20 participants doing the beginners course and they ranged in age from just over 11 to about 65. Friendships were made with no regard to age. They were all working towards that coveted Preliminary Cert. I went to the main lectures and various workshops that included, soap making, beauty products that included beeswax, woodworking and then missed the recipe swap but my friend was at that one and he enjoyed it greatly. Lots of good food and never a dull moment. At the end of the course on Friday, friend and I visited the famous Newgrange archaeological site. It is an ancient tomb that admits light on 21 Dec, the shortest day in the year - try putting Newgrange passage tomb into Google images. Saturday was spent at home in getting laundry done and garden watered as we are continuing to have glorious sunny weather. I'm separating honey from wax, which is a slow job and I must get to the cottage and bees as soon as possible to make sure all is well. I've completed the 3rd baby blanket and so I can select a new project to begin early next week. Off to bed now so love at all.


sounds as if you have had a wonderful time, glad to have you back. sleep well good night.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that is very funny Kathy.
> 
> I shouldn't laugh at your husband since I always planted at least fifty tomato plants each year. I could can tomatoes with my eyes closed but then I love stewed tomatoes. also froze some quartered tomatoes to use is salads during the winter - put tomatoes on salad and serve immediantely - they will still be icy when you eat them but they are good.
> 
> sam


I will have to try that, will make a nice addition to the salad.


----------



## iamsam

thanks Shirley - this new section we are in totally confuses me - too may "swaps" to weed through.

I just wanted to see the duble knitting work shop - have never done anything like that - thought it might be fun.

thanks for the url.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam - are you looking for a particular one?
> 
> go to the link under my posts -
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html
> 
> - and scroll down below the highlighted information posts -- (in bold at the top of the page) keep on scrolling down until you see the workshops with Saroj's criss cross scarf, etc. the 3 at the top are still open, the others all are closed . click on whatever one you are interested in.
> 
> *there are two pages of workshops -- so if you don't see them on page one go to page 2 -- they are numbered, so if you are looking for one , just let me know* in fact I will post a list of all the workshops. they are close to being in order. the only reason they might not be is if something has been added to them (2 or 3 are out of order) and one is missing .
> 
> All the closed workshops are there permanently -- and even though you can't post on them you can read them all.
> 
> Gwen and Rachel's workshops are not open yet -- I always open them the day before the workshop starts.-- I will open Gwen's on Saturday the 3rd (it starts on the 4th)and Rachel's on Monday the 5th it starts on the 6th.) I will announce them both on the Tea Party.
> 
> If there is a specific one you want to reach - just pm me and I will get it for you.
> 
> Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Caren...praying for your friend. Let us know how he is doing.
> 
> Love the waterfall and flower pictures this week. What a comfort to come home from my busy work days and see such beauty. Made most of a mitten this afternoon as my knitting class got postponed to next month.
> 
> Prayers for so many of you ailing in health and other concerns.
> 
> Thank you, I will let everyone know as soon as I hear anything. I know the nurse took his phone away so he would stop messaging me and get some rest. Has been a long day waiting for word.


----------



## Designer1234

Here is a list of all our past and present workshops -- by number and name.

Workshops  Past and Present 
#1- ****Coat of many colors Cardigan, OR top down cardigan - CLOSED 
#2- ****NON FELTED SLIPPERS with Suehoman & designer - CLOSED 
#3**** -K--WATERFALL TOP -with Designer CLOSED 
#4-**** Just in time for Xmas"(dpns socks)with 5mmdpns - CLOSED 
#5 - STASHBUSTER BAG -with Rachel (prismaticr) - CLOSED 
#6-K-BASIC LACE KNITTING -with Dragonflylace CLOSED 
#7-****C- CROCHET AFGHAN with Designer CLOSED 
#8-****Crochet,or knit and crochet ,a newsboy hat and fingerless mittens for Christmas- quick and simple.designer CLOSE D
#9-CHARTS - How to Read, Interpret, Use and Create them! Prismaticr CLOSED
#10*****-LEARN TO DO MAGIC LOOP WITH DAROWIL CLOSED
#11-' WINTER MIRAGE' LACE SHAWL-(Dragonfly lace) CLOSED
#12-****SECOND WATERFALL TOP WORKSHOP (Designer)CLOSED
#13 -**** TOE UP SOCK (MAGIC LOOP) WITH DAROWIL CLOSED
#14 -**** HAVE FUN WITH COLOR WITH DONMAUR CLOSED
#15-**** SURPRISE JACKETS WITH purpleV and London Girl CLOSED
#16 -THREE LEAF CLOVER RIB SOCKS -with patchwork cat CLOSED CLOSED
#17 LEARN-BASIC CROCHET with prismaticr CLOSED 
#18 - STEP-BY-STEP CABLES with Stitch Designer CLOSED
#19 -**** FISH HAT WORKSHOP WITH DAROWIL CLOSED

#20 BAVARIAN LACE CROCHET WORKSHOP WITH LYNX CLOSED 
#21**** TRAVELING VINE WORKSHOP WITH LURKER2 CLOSED
#22 SPRING'S DANCE LACE SHAWL, WITH DRAGONFLY LACE

#23 ****WINGSPAN SCARF WITH THE WREN CLOSED
#24 Crochet Snowflake afghan with Rachel H. CLOSED 
#25 - Prayer Shawl workshop, with Cally CLOSED 
#26 open TREE OF LIFE BABY BLANKET WITH Saroj CLOSED 
#27 Workshop-MOVING ALONG WITH CROCHET-prismaticr CLOSED 
#28 - Felting with gin-red CLOSED

#29**** - Aran Cabled Shrug with Poledra65 CLOSED 
#30 -**** Read a knitting Pattern with Darowil *(open)*
#31-Nadene's Children's knitted ripple sweater *open*
#32- Criss cross Scarf with Saroj *open*
========
**** Tea Party member is the teacher!
========
go to the link in my previous post or under this one -- and scroll down to where the workshops past and present are located. click on the one you want - (note- there are two pages of workshops). It will take you to the workshop you want and if it is closed you are welcome to read it and copy whatever information or download etc. you wish. Shirley

ps. I will be posting Gwen's Scarves and the double knitting the night before they open and will announce it here.

Rachel will teach a great class and I know Gwen's scarves will make great Christmas presents.


----------



## jknappva

GrandmaDi said:


> Sending a GIANT hug your way! Lately, I find myself questioning why life is so difficult at times. It does make me appreciate the blessings, but... I used to complain about dull, boring days. Now, I cherish them.


I know what you mean. Usually I've found if life is exciting, it's definitely NOT good. So I treasure boring, dull days, too!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818

wannabear said:


> Here is a link to a page with pictures:
> 
> http://www.ncwaterfalls.com/dry1.htm
> 
> It's in North Carolina but not so far from Georgia. Highway 64 between Franklin and Highlands, which runs through the Cullasajah
> Gorge. It's named Dry Falls cause you can walk behind it, but I always got a little wet. It is not a small waterfall.


Definitely going to check this one out Wanda, thank you so much!!!


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Hello, family. I think my feet are back on the ground but only just. My love and prayers are with those of us who are under difficulties. I've read the various posts and my heart goes out to you. On Friday, I returned from the Federation of Irish Beekeepers Summer Course, having been there from the previous Sunday. The course is held in a large Franciscan boarding school a bit south of Drogheda, on the same coast as Dublin. There were over 200 of us on the course that included lectures and workshops as well as a good social programme in the evening. We had a table quiz on the Monday evening and the team of young teenagers beat the rest of us without difficulty. Well done the youngsters. There were about 20 participants doing the beginners course and they ranged in age from just over 11 to about 65. Friendships were made with no regard to age. They were all working towards that coveted Preliminary Cert. I went to the main lectures and various workshops that included, soap making, beauty products that included beeswax, woodworking and then missed the recipe swap but my friend was at that one and he enjoyed it greatly. Lots of good food and never a dull moment. At the end of the course on Friday, friend and I visited the famous Newgrange archaeological site. It is an ancient tomb that admits light on 21 Dec, the shortest day in the year - try putting Newgrange passage tomb into Google images. Saturday was spent at home in getting laundry done and garden watered as we are continuing to have glorious sunny weather. I'm separating honey from wax, which is a slow job and I must get to the cottage and bees as soon as possible to make sure all is well. I've completed the 3rd baby blanket and so I can select a new project to begin early next week. Off to bed now so love at all.


Sounds like you had a wonderful and informative week. I so envy you going to the Newgrange site. I've seen it on tv and read about it but I imagine it's almost overwhelming to see it in person. I know that was exciting as well as your beekeeping course with so many other things being taught as well.
JuneK


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

All my Rose of Sharon just started blooming. I was afraid the heat might have gotten them But they seem fine, White, Rose, Pink, Blue, Violet and Purple. It will be so pretty when the blooms open.
Trisha



budasha said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spaghetti Squash Au Gratin
> 
> 6 Servings
> 
> Thanks for this recipe. When I had my garden, I always grew spaghetti squash and always had enough to last until the next fall. I only ever nuked it with butter, salt & pepper but this sounds great. Miss my garden but DH nagged me so much about all the work I had that I finally gave it up. Still, I have lots of flower gardening to keep me busy.
> 
> Speaking of which, I must go now and plant a delphinium and a Rose of Sharon. Bye for now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

cmaliza said:


> Thank you Marianne....this kinda' helps with my DH's problem..'nice tall tomato plants, but no tomatoes! We can't understand...not really being too versed in farming knowledge. We've had a lot of rain, too...so maybe that is the answer? I'm glad you were able to get something. Our basil has done okay. We'll try again next year I guess....it's too late to still hope for tomatoes, right? :-D
> Carol (IL/OH)


For me it is... I really don't have the heart to even try. Oh well, that means more time for knitting :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> All my Rose of Sharon just started blooming. I was afraid the heat might have gotten them But they seem fine, White, Rose, Pink, Blue, Violet and Purple. It will be so pretty when the blooms open.
> Trisha


Are you able to do photos?


----------



## Poledra65

The garden area this year, we are getting some pretty good stuff, we have 4 fairly prolific tomato plants, 6 corn stalks, lemon cucumber plants, and mini bell pepper plants, celery (does anyone know how to telll when celery or corn is ready to harvest?) and jalapeno's.  I think I'm forgetting something but that's the main of it.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> thanks Shirley - this new section we are in totally confuses me - too may "swaps" to weed through.
> 
> I just wanted to see the duble knitting work shop - have never done anything like that - thought it might be fun.
> 
> thanks for the url.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

It was an awesome experience.



thewren said:


> so much power - I can just hear the thundering noise they make.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another picture of some waterfalls...these are in Portland and we visited there last month. Such power coming from that water, but then so calm farther down in the pools.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marianne818

budasha said:


> Speaking of roses, I have 2 rose bushes that haven't bloomed this year. It seems they are being eaten even though I've sprayed them. Has anyone else had this problem?


I was lucky to catch mine in time, seems that the Japanese Beetle was very abundant in our area this year. Found the right spray and now the roses are doing great!


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are welcome here any time! We have the room for guests. Yes, that is an enclosed porch on the front of the house. Just had heat and air added to it a few years ago.


pacer said:


> Gwen...Your granddaughter crochets wonderfully. Would love to come and hang out at your neck of the woods. Is that an enclosed porch on the front of your house?
> 
> Take care and be safe.


======================================Wouldn't you know that by the time DH got back with the new belt for the mower it started raining. He said he'd put the belt on tomorrow if it clears up. Then maybe Tuesday I will be able to finish the first mowing.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I could if I knew how. Can you tell me how?

Trisha



Lurker 2 said:


> Are you able to do photos?


----------



## Gweniepooh

I told Mya the compliments on her crocheting and she grinned from ear to ear and said to tell everyone thank you.



NanaCaren said:


> Jamie looked at them and was surprised, thought they were very well done.


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I could if I knew how. Can you tell me how?
> 
> Trisha


a digital camera is a good start- but if you don't have one- we understand!

Then it is a matter of up-loading them to the computer- most cameras come with software now- and putting them in as an attachment under the quote reply box.

or in 'reply' and also within the hour you can put them in as an 'add attachment' and just follow the directions.


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> That's so sad. I'm sure you will miss the fruits of your gardening this year. Are you in the part of Georgia that has the dark red clay? I would guess that it's hard to grow things in it and that it would hold the moisture too. Hope you are able to find some local grower who will give you some tomatoes. We're starting to see some peppers and zuchinni come in from local growers for our food pantry -- it's always nice to be able to give out fresh vegetables along with the peanut butter, bread, etc. to our families in need.


Yes, this is a potters dream area for sure! And a lot of well known potters are scattered all around my area. The farmers market yesterday had very slim pickings, lots of corn and a few had potatoes, but the squash and zucchinis along with tomatoes are hard to find. I know a fruit and veggie stand out in the country, I'll give them a call to see if they have any for sale. Daniel told me he will be bringing me a huge basket of peaches from SC when he comes for my birthday. His area has the best peaches, so I am all excited, will be putting peaches up for the winter for sure!


----------



## RookieRetiree

What a great kid that Daniel is....frozen peaches for pies, crumble, bread, etc. all through the year. Hope you find some tomatoes -- they are my favorite thing from the garden.

Will have to check out some of the pottery the next time I'm down your way.



Marianne818 said:


> Yes, this is a potters dream area for sure! And a lot of well known potters are scattered all around my area. The farmers market yesterday had very slim pickings, lots of corn and a few had potatoes, but the squash and zucchinis along with tomatoes are hard to find. I know a fruit and veggie stand out in the country, I'll give them a call to see if they have any for sale. Daniel told me he will be bringing me a huge basket of peaches from SC when he comes for my birthday. His area has the best peaches, so I am all excited, will be putting peaches up for the winter for sure!


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> I told Mya the compliments on her crocheting and she grinned from ear to ear and said to tell everyone thank you.


Have passed it on to Jamie she just got home from work.


----------



## jheiens

Poledra65 said:


> The garden area this year, we are getting some pretty good stuff, we have 4 fairly prolific tomato plants, 6 corn stalks, lemon cucumber plants, and mini bell pepper plants, celery (does anyone know how to telll when celery or corn is ready to harvest?) and jalapeno's.  I think I'm forgetting something but that's the main of it.


Kaye, the corn cobs will be quite a bit larger in diameter and the silks will be quite a dark brown before the ears are full. If yours are planted in a straight line of stalks, you may need to hand pollinate the ears. Probably the simplest thing would be to google that topic and see what you can find. You can pull some of the husk down to check how full the ears are before you pick them. Just don't pull down too far, in case they are not.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I've been out cutting the grass which is thick and knee deep with all the rain that we've had. Wouldn't you know it the belt that turns the blades broke so DH has head to Home Depot to get a new belt. About 1/2 of the back 2+ acres done and then will tackle the front. The front is much easier to do; not quite as thick. If I don't finish today I'll tackle it tomorrow. Have only done a high cut so it will definitely need a second cutting in a day or so. Keeping my fingers crossed that we have nice weather for a few days so I can get it done. The oldest GS dragged some limbs that had come down to the burn pile for me; I just had trouble doing that. Going to take advantage of the waiting time to have the mower fixed to sit inside and cool down. It's 88F outside right now at quarter of 5 p.m.
> Plenty hot for me!


Dang we only got up to 82 today, had a breeze almost all day so was not terribly hot, but I got sunburned anyway.. LOL. Yes, I did have on sun block, guess I wiped most of it off getting the grass off my arms :-( I only made one pass with the deck at the highest setting.. hope to go back tomorrow and cut it down to the normal height, I mowed it at normal height the Wednesday before we left!!!!


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I started them as a gift, now I have to decide if I really want to part with them. lol.. Kittens are too much fun.


Keep them, that color looks great on you!!! Love the kitties!!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Here are some pictures of the outside front of my little house by the lake. I'll take pictures of the Rose of Sharon in the A.M. and post them. There were some here when I bought the house and my MIL and I went on a planting binge last year and each planted several. The fun way to plant them is to put two different colours together in the same large hole and intertwine the branches. One of hers is white and blue together -- beautiful.

Trisha

P.S. Julie I hope this works


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Kaye, the corn cobs will be quite a bit larger in diameter and the silks will be quite a dark brown before the ears are full. If yours are planted in a straight line of stalks, you may need to hand pollinate the ears. Probably the simplest thing would be to google that topic and see what you can find. You can pull some of the husk down to check how full the ears are before you pick them. Just don't pull down too far, in case they are not.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Awesome! Thank you, they are getting rather large but didn't want to wait too long, or harvest to soon, so we have a while to go yet since the silks are just a golden at this point.


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> Keep them, that color looks great on you!!! Love the kitties!!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Here are some pictures of the outside front of my little house by the lake. I'll take pictures of the Rose of Sharon in the A.M. and post them. There were some here when I bought the house and my MIL and I went on a planting binge last year and each planted several. The fun way to plant them is to put two different colours together in the same large hole and intertwine the branches. One of hers is white and blue together -- beautiful.
> 
> Trisha
> 
> P.S. Julie I hope this works


Oh beautiful!!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Sam: I have been remise. I promised you some pictures of the POW WOW but I wanted to wait until all your excitment was over and then I forgot. Brain stall I guess. Turn 70 (next month) and everything goes to H****L in a handbasket.

Trisha


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Humorous thought for the day- comes from a friend in Glasgow, Scotland.


LOLOLOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sam: I have been remise. I promised you some pictures of the POW WOW but I wanted to wait until all your excitment was over and then I forgot. Brain stall I guess. Turn 70 (next month) and everything goes to H****L in a handbasket.
> 
> Trisha


Wow, great pictures, beautiful, the clothing and everything. :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

More POW WOW


----------



## Marianne818

thewren said:


> I haven't had fried bologna for ages charlotte - and it is on my shopping list.
> 
> sam


Okay.. all the talk about fried bologna, I have just put it on my shopping list for the week.. gads.. I haven't had that in ages!! My Pop always fixed me a "fied loney sanmich" when I was a kid, just before he passed away he used the same term when I asked what he had for lunch that day! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Testing to see if this works. The sky around half of the yard tonight.


----------



## Railyn

Wen just finished dinner and both DH and I declared the curry delicious. It is better then the quicky recipe I used. This is definately a keeper. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


Oh Caren, that's a great one, I can hear the water running over the rocks in my mind. Lovely!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if this works. The sky around half of the yard tonight.


Oh that's cool, the skies pretty but the movement is really cool. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Railyn said:


> Wen just finished dinner and both DH and I declared the curry delicious. It is better then the quicky recipe I used. This is definately a keeper. Thanks for posting it.


You are very welcome, it is a favorite at my house. I keep some in the freezer without the sauce, makes for a quick snack for the teens.


----------



## Marianne818

Onthewingsofadove said:


> More POW WOW


Beautiful colors, love all the work they have put into their clothing! I have been to the big pow wow in Albuquerque, NM several times, loved watching the dancers.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

and more. Most of the people make their own regalia (NOT COSTUMES) There are dancers from Elders to Toddlers. The men do the grass dance for instance ; and the ladies do the shawl dance or the jingle dance. Guests come from other reserves on both side of the border to compete, eat, and generally have a great party. Many, many non-natives come to join in the festivities or just watch. Great fun was had by all.

Trisha


----------



## Poledra65

Julie, love the new avatar, the other with both GC was adorable too though.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if this works. The sky around half of the yard tonight.


Caren YOU are amazing!!! Keeping your friend close in prayers, was hoping you had heard something by now. Just means they have kept his phone away I'm sure! Keeping you all close in my thoughts and always in my prayers and heart!


----------



## NanaCaren

Oh Caren, that's a great one, I can hear the water running over the rocks in my mind. Lovely!!



Poledra65 said:


> Oh that's cool, the skies pretty but the movement is really cool. :thumbup:


Thanks, the first one isn't mine. I am trying to figure out how to get it with sound. The second one is of my are. the video has to be less but not longer than a minute. I had posted it to a different page, then dragged it to my desk top before posting it here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Here are some pictures of the outside front of my little house by the lake. I'll take pictures of the Rose of Sharon in the A.M. and post them. There were some here when I bought the house and my MIL and I went on a planting binge last year and each planted several. The fun way to plant them is to put two different colours together in the same large hole and intertwine the branches. One of hers is white and blue together -- beautiful.
> 
> Trisha
> 
> P.S. Julie I hope this works


It looks fine to me! And I love the shots from the Pow-Wow!


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> I totally agree. :-D


Thank you all. Hugs back.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I've got them on my computer but was stumpted beyond that. Thank you



Lurker 2 said:


> a digital camera is a good start- but if you don't have one- we understand!
> 
> Then it is a matter of up-loading them to the computer- most cameras come with software now- and putting them in as an attachment under the quote reply box.
> 
> or in 'reply' and also within the hour you can put them in as an 'add attachment' and just follow the directions.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, love the new avatar, the other with both GC was adorable too though.


I feel it is unwise to use the GK's for too long! I may go back to my castles after a bit. I adore this one of the little fellow in his hat- he was about one year, or maybe 18 months at the time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I've got them on my computer but was stumpted beyond that. Thank you


well, I reckon you have conquered the technology!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely sky. How lucky to have a dragon fly at your pond.
> The sun is just starting to come up here. Still a bit dark to get a good photo. the sounds of morning as quite peaceful to listen to though.
> Morning coffee this morning is a nice turkish coffee. mmmm very good.


Oh yum, and the cup is as yummy as the coffee looks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I usually don't have a problem. DH (Stewart) was an IT guy for a financial planner in an earlier life. So every time I get stuck, I just give him a sad look and he fixes it. He is down at the beach with the dogs this evening so I was "winging it"

Trisha



Lurker 2 said:


> well, I reckon you have conquered the technology!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel it is unwise to use the GK's for too long! I may go back to my castles after a bit. I adore this one of the little fellow in his hat- he was about one year, or maybe 18 months at the time.


You are probably correct, but it's fun to show then off every once in a while for a short period of time, isn't it?


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Caren YOU are amazing!!! Keeping your friend close in prayers, was hoping you had heard something by now. Just means they have kept his phone away I'm sure! Keeping you all close in my thoughts and always in my prayers and heart!


Just playing around with my computer and happened upon the idea. Stress brings out the creative in me most of the time. Was trying to put together some things to send to him via email. I am hoping things are ok and he has yet to discover where his phone is. Thank you I can use it about now. Made cheese cake today turned out rather nice. One of his favorite, Tangerine Amaretto delish.


----------



## Poledra65

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I usually don't have a problem. DH (Stewart) was an IT guy for a financial planner in an earlier life. So every time I get stuck, I just give him a sad look and he fixes it. He is down at the beach with the dogs this evening so I was "winging it"
> 
> Trisha


Well, I think you wung? winged? it well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel it is unwise to use the GK's for too long! I may go back to my castles after a bit. I adore this one of the little fellow in his hat- he was about one year, or maybe 18 months at the time.


Oh he is soooooo very cute. awwwwww Seth says yeah nana awww that is so cute.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Just playing around with my computer and happened upon the idea. Stress brings out the creative in me most of the time. Was trying to put together some things to send to him via email. I am hoping things are ok and he has yet to discover where his phone is. Thank you I can use it about now. Made cheese cake today turned out rather nice. One of his favorite, Tangerine Amaretto delish.


OH YUMMMM!!!! I'll be right over!!! :lol: 
If stress does these things to you, then that is indeed a positive twist to an otherwise not so positive time.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh he is soooooo very cute. awwwwww Seth says yeah nana awww that is so cute.


LOLOLOL!!! I think that Seth must be quite the character. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum, and the cup is as yummy as the coffee looks. :mrgreen:


I must say I am rather spoiled by the virtual coffee I get sent every morning along with the songs and scenery. What more could a girl ask for. 
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## jheiens

Poledra65 said:


> Awesome! Thank you, they are getting rather large but didn't want to wait too long, or harvest to soon, so we have a while to go yet since the silks are just a golden at this point.


If you pull down a bit of the husk and the corn is full and shiny-looking, you can poke your thumb or finger nail into a kernel and see if the juice or milk runs and tastes a bit ''sweet.'' The top of the kernels should be rounded and easy to pierce. If not you may have waited too long.

From the picture you posted, I can see that the ears are quite immature yet. They are not nearly as round and full as they will be when the kernels have filled out nicely.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Just playing around with my computer and happened upon the idea. Stress brings out the creative in me most of the time. Was trying to put together some things to send to him via email. I am hoping things are ok and he has yet to discover where his phone is. Thank you I can use it about now. Made cheese cake today turned out rather nice. One of his favorite, Tangerine Amaretto delish.


Oh you are killing me!!!!! Receipt PLEASE!!!! Mom and Daniel would love this!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Here are GDD Mya's crocheted animals. About a month or so ago I showed her how to single and double crochet and she has taken off from there looking up patterns and going to town with it. She is 13. She has far surpassed me in crocheting!


Wow Gwen, she is certainly one talented young lady. Great work!!! And the animals are so cute. Would love to see her knitted hats sometime. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> OH YUMMMM!!!! I'll be right over!!! :lol:
> If stress does these things to you, then that is indeed a positive twist to an otherwise not so positive time.


You are welcome to come over any time, just let me know when to expect you. Watermelon is the choice to go with this one, with a watermelon cocktail. Just let me know what flavor you would like and it will be waiting. 
In abusive relationships I learned to find an out that was useful. Now it is just a habit when I get stressed, the teens like it as they know there will be good stuff when ever they want it. The down side is like to eat the foods I make as well. Have had to make myself not eat the things the past week.


----------



## pammie1234

I am so far behind I may never catch up! I'll probably just skim and glean what I can. Just know that all of you are in my thoughts and prayers.

My mom's party was really good. All of the family came and many of her friends. I am so glad that we did it. She was in good spirits and really enjoyed it. She said that she was still excited. Her official bday is Wednesday, but I'm not going back to see her until next week.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I must say I am rather spoiled by the virtual coffee I get sent every morning along with the songs and scenery. What more could a girl ask for.
> :-D :-D :-D


Other than a real steamy cup to sip while enjoying the other, not much. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome to come over any time, just let me know when to expect you. Watermelon is the choice to go with this one, with a watermelon cocktail. Just let me know what flavor you would like and it will be waiting.
> In abusive relationships I learned to find an out that was useful. Now it is just a habit when I get stressed, the teens like it as they know there will be good stuff when ever they want it. The down side is like to eat the foods I make as well. Have had to make myself not eat the things the past week.


I also have the problem of liking to eat my own baking and such, and since DH will eat 4 dozen ( I kid you not) :shock: cookies in one sitting, I've taken to bagging them and popping them in the freezer as soon as they are cool enough. Seems to slow him down a bit ;-) and I am not quite so drawn to them after they are cooled, unfortunately I can't do the same with cakes and pies.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Oh you are killing me!!!!! Receipt PLEASE!!!! Mom and Daniel would love this!


SORRY!!! Not trying to kill you by any means. new receipt I was trying out. Will post it shortly. 
Rib eye, med-rare with Yorkshire pudding and gravy, mushy peas are next week when the butcher says the beef is ready to be picked up. I can hardly wait. A favorite meal of another friend of mine. Oh wait nope that's one of my favs.


----------



## Poledra65

pammie1234 said:


> I am so far behind I may never catch up! I'll probably just skim and glean what I can. Just know that all of you are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> My mom's party was really good. All of the family came and many of her friends. I am so glad that we did it. She was in good spirits and really enjoyed it. She said that she was still excited. Her official bday is Wednesday, but I'm not going back to see her until next week.


So glad that everything went well and DM had a great time. :thumbup: Rest and relax.


----------



## Lurker 2

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I usually don't have a problem. DH (Stewart) was an IT guy for a financial planner in an earlier life. So every time I get stuck, I just give him a sad look and he fixes it. He is down at the beach with the dogs this evening so I was "winging it"
> 
> Trisha


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Other than a real steamy cup to sip while enjoying the other, not much. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Only one thing that could add too it is someone special to share it with. :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> You are probably correct, but it's fun to show then off every once in a while for a short period of time, isn't it?


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Talking of things to eat: the guys took a vote this morning for a supper menu and we ended up with breakfast for supper. I made banana buttermilk waffles with turkey bacon and they ate most of them. Tim will have some of the leftovers for breakfast tomorrow.

Every so often they get the urge to eat their meals on a different timetable. It works for me!

A good time was had by all before they went off to the park to play on the swings--one of Tim's favorite activities when he has an adult to push from behind because he cannot coordinate his body to do it himself. He so enjoys the ''flying'' through the air.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Only one thing that could add too it is someone special to share it with. :-D :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> Talking of things to eat: the guys took a vote this morning for a supper menu and we ended up with breakfast for supper. I made banana buttermilk waffles with turkey bacon and they ate most of them. Tim will have some of the leftovers fro breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> Every so often they get the urge to eat their meals on a different timetable. It works for me!
> 
> A good time was had by all before they went off to the park to play on the swings--one of tim's favorite activities when he has an adult to push from behind because he cannot coordinate his body to do it himself. He so enjoys the ''flying'' through the air.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I love breakfast for dinner, great idea, may have to do that soon, it's been a while. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well! caught up, what an amazing thing. lolol. Now if I can just stay that way.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Oh he is soooooo very cute. awwwwww Seth says yeah nana awww that is so cute.


Tell Seth he is cute too, would you?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I also have the problem of liking to eat my own baking and such, and since DH will eat 4 dozen ( I kid you not) :shock: cookies in one sitting, I've taken to bagging them and popping them in the freezer as soon as they are cool enough. Seems to slow him down a bit ;-) and I am not quite so drawn to them after they are cooled, unfortunately I can't do the same with cakes and pies.


I have learned to freeze my cakes and pies as well. When the older children were in grade school.I would make 12 dozen cookies three times a week. they got frozen in serving sizes made it easy for school lunches and snacks. Cakes and pies I would cut and wrap in single slices.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> SORRY!!! Not trying to kill you by any means. new receipt I was trying out. Will post it shortly.
> Rib eye, med-rare with Yorkshire pudding and gravy, mushy peas are next week when the butcher says the beef is ready to be picked up. I can hardly wait. A favorite meal of another friend of mine. Oh wait nope that's one of my favs.


ROFL... I've never had Yorkshire pudding but the rib eye a bit more on the rare side please.. LOL Hmmmm just thought we should have a day without rain tomorrow, I have 3 steaks in the freezer waiting... I know what's for dinner tomorrow night!!!!!


----------



## Sandy

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if this works. The sky around half of the yard tonight.


This is so cool!


----------



## Marianne818

jheiens said:


> Talking of things to eat: the guys took a vote this morning for a supper menu and we ended up with breakfast for supper. I made banana buttermilk waffles with turkey bacon and they ate most of them. Tim will have some of the leftovers for breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> Every so often they get the urge to eat their meals on a different timetable. It works for me!
> 
> A good time was had by all before they went off to the park to play on the swings--one of Tim's favorite activities when he has an adult to push from behind because he cannot coordinate his body to do it himself. He so enjoys the ''flying'' through the air.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Tim and I would have a grand time "flying" I LOVE to swing!! Hard to pass a playground with swings if there are no children around!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> Talking of things to eat: the guys took a vote this morning for a supper menu and we ended up with breakfast for supper. I made banana buttermilk waffles with turkey bacon and they ate most of them. Tim will have some of the leftovers for breakfast tomorrow.
> 
> Every so often they get the urge to eat their meals on a different timetable. It works for me!
> 
> A good time was had by all before they went off to the park to play on the swings--one of Tim's favorite activities when he has an adult to push from behind because he cannot coordinate his body to do it himself. He so enjoys the ''flying'' through the air.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Those sound good, will have ti suggest banana waffles to the grand daughter next week. They had to call me to make sue I have a waffle iron as every sunday they have waffles. Can't be breaking with tradition. 
Mine eat at different times quite often with two of them working and never the same shift. Makes for a lot of extra driving for me. 
My great nephew had trouble getting his body to obey on the swings, most things he is great with. He has down syndrome and is such a sweetheart.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> ROFL... I've never had Yorkshire pudding but the rib eye a bit more on the rare side please.. LOL Hmmmm just thought we should have a day without rain tomorrow, I have 3 steaks in the freezer waiting... I know what's for dinner tomorrow night!!!!!


Yorkshire pudding is easy to make you should try it sometime. I do mine individual most of the time. On occasion I will make one large one. It is all timing my grandma used to say.
Mine is more on the rare side but he likes his med so I compromise as the teens are med-rare people too. Then I post a photo. 
Glad I could give suggestions for tomorrow.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

[got to have the yorkshire pud and gravy or it doesn't count does it Caren?

quote=Marianne818]ROFL... I've never had Yorkshire pudding but the rib eye a bit more on the rare side please.. LOL Hmmmm just thought we should have a day without rain tomorrow, I have 3 steaks in the freezer waiting... I know what's for dinner tomorrow night!!!!![/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

Sandy said:


> This is so cool!


Thanks,  next to get sound working if it is possible on here. Last year couldn't get the motion to work so who knows sound might be next.


----------



## NanaCaren

No Yorkshire "n" gravy just isn't proper at all. Bad manners as grandma would say, what proper english lady would serve it without. My grandma would turn over in her grave if she thought I was serving it without but she knows I wouldn't .



Onthewingsofadove said:


> [got to have the yorkshire pud and gravy or it doesn't count does it Caren?
> 
> quote=Marianne818]ROFL... I've never had Yorkshire pudding but the rib eye a bit more on the rare side please.. LOL Hmmmm just thought we should have a day without rain tomorrow, I have 3 steaks in the freezer waiting... I know what's for dinner tomorrow night!!!!!


[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I have learned to freeze my cakes and pies as well. When the older children were in grade school.I would make 12 dozen cookies three times a week. they got frozen in serving sizes made it easy for school lunches and snacks. Cakes and pies I would cut and wrap in single slices.


How did you freeze the pie slices without a mess, I'd be intersted in doing that to go along with the cookies and such. Cakes too, how did you do it without getting frosting all over?
Enquiring minds want to know. lol...


----------



## Sandy

Trisha great photos of the pow wow.


----------



## Poledra65

Had a ribeye last night, with sauted crook neck squash from the garden, DH has a T-Bone and pasta with mixed veg as he's not a squashy person and prefers T-bone or NY strip to a ribeye.  Have to try Yorkshire pudding sometime. 
great idea


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Thank you.


Sandy said:


> Trisha great photos of the pow wow.


----------



## Pontuf

So pretty!



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Here are some pictures of the outside front of my little house by the lake. I'll take pictures of the Rose of Sharon in the A.M. and post them. There were some here when I bought the house and my MIL and I went on a planting binge last year and each planted several. The fun way to plant them is to put two different colours together in the same large hole and intertwine the branches. One of hers is white and blue together -- beautiful.
> 
> Trisha
> 
> P.S. Julie I hope this works


----------



## Pontuf

How lovely Pammie. So glad so many friends and family members were there to celebrate with your Mum.

XO

quote=pammie1234]I am so far behind I may never catch up! I'll probably just skim and glean what I can. Just know that all of you are in my thoughts and prayers.

My mom's party was really good. All of the family came and many of her friends. I am so glad that we did it. She was in good spirits and really enjoyed it. She said that she was still excited. Her official bday is Wednesday, but I'm not going back to see her until next week.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

Trisha. Such great pictures and beautiful colors


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Thank you . Glad you enjoyed them


Pontuf said:


> Trisha. Such great pictures and beautiful colors


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful!!



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Here are some pictures of the outside front of my little house by the lake. I'll take pictures of the Rose of Sharon in the A.M. and post them. There were some here when I bought the house and my MIL and I went on a planting binge last year and each planted several. The fun way to plant them is to put two different colours together in the same large hole and intertwine the branches. One of hers is white and blue together -- beautiful.
> 
> Trisha
> 
> P.S. Julie I hope this works


----------



## flockie

Well it's a bit after 9 p.m. Sunday evening and my niece and nephew are gone. They are here with my brother every other weekend. My niece is 20 and my nephew 14. We had another weekend marathon of Phase 10 and UNO. They are both card games and we all really love playing. We have such a good time, laughing and teasing each other. We only stop long enough for a meal. Enjoy what is left of your evenings, afternoons, mornings and I will check in again during the week.

Flockie


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cool --- you're our resident photo expert.



NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if this works. The sky around half of the yard tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> How did you freeze the pie slices without a mess, I'd be intersted in doing that to go along with the cookies and such. Cakes too, how did you do it without getting frosting all over?
> Enquiring minds want to know. lol...


Put the pie isn the freezer and let it partially freeze slice it and wrap in plastic wrap. the cakes I did the same way. to avoid the frosting sticking to the plastic unwrap and put on a plate to thaw. I would sometimes after cutting the pies put onto a plate to freeze then put back into the pie tin. takes up less space and keeps the shape better. Cake can be done like that too if you are putting it into a cake saver container. Sheet cakes do the dame as round ones. Learned those tricks from mum.


----------



## RookieRetiree

One of our favorite things was to join some friends at the Pow Wow - our friend was a member of the drum circle for the dancers and we also knew a couple of the dancers. Great experiences.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> and more. Most of the people make their own regalia (NOT COSTUMES) There are dancers from Elders to Toddlers. The men do the grass dance for instance ; and the ladies do the shawl dance or the jingle dance. Guests come from other reserves on both side of the border to compete, eat, and generally have a great party. Many, many non-natives come to join in the festivities or just watch. Great fun was had by all.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## Designer1234

NanaCaren said:


> Yorkshire pudding is easy to make you should try it sometime. I do mine individual most of the time. On occasion I will make one large one. It is all timing my grandma used to say.
> Mine is more on the rare side but he likes his med so I compromise as the teens are med-rare people too. Then I post a photo.
> Glad I could give suggestions for tomorrow.


I make yorkshire puddings, used to make the heavier English kind in a cake pan, but Pat likes the lighter popover style and it has grown on me. That is our favorite meat. Roast beef, Mushroom gravy and yorkshire puddings- I always make a double batch -- hot oil in the cup cake pans bring to a high heat and drop the yorkshire batter in the pans and heat at 400 degrees until they rise quite high. mmmmmm!

My mother made the English version (at least that is what she called it) a heavier yorkshire in oil in the pan, which you cut in squares -- they weren't as light as the 'popover' yorkshires we eat now. Pat likes them by themselves the next day and I like to heat up the gravy and use them with hot gravy for lunch the next day. I buy a sirloin tip roast and cook it until it is a little bit pink-- not dripping! so good with mashed potatoes and creamed corn or mixed fresh, lightly cooked vegetables.


----------



## Patches39

Onthewingsofadove said:


> More POW WOW


OMG!!!! Awesome, so colorful very nice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wow that looks awesome....recipe, please? Anything with Amaretto has to be delicious!!



NanaCaren said:


> Just playing around with my computer and happened upon the idea. Stress brings out the creative in me most of the time. Was trying to put together some things to send to him via email. I am hoping things are ok and he has yet to discover where his phone is. Thank you I can use it about now. Made cheese cake today turned out rather nice. One of his favorite, Tangerine Amaretto delish.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> I make yorkshire puddings, used to make the heavier English kind in a cake pan, but Pat likes the lighter popover style and it has grown on me. That is our favorite meat. Roast beef, Mushroom gravy and yorkshire puddings- I always make a double batch -- hot oil in the cup cake pans bring to a high heat and drop the yorkshire batter in the pans and heat at 400 degrees until they rise quite high. mmmmmm!
> 
> My mother made the English version (at least that is what she called it) a heavier yorkshire in oil in the pan, which you cut in squares -- they weren't as light as the 'popover' yorkshires we eat now. Pat likes them by themselves the next day and I like to heat up the gravy and use them with hot gravy for lunch the next day. I buy a sirloin tip roast and cook it until it is a little bit pink-- not dripping! so good with mashed potatoes and creamed corn or mixed fresh, lightly cooked vegetables.


I like both versions but prefer the english way like grandma made.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You've created yourself a great outlet during stressful times...just sorry to hear the circumstances of your having to develop this talent. I have to get busy doing anything when I get stressed...it could be anything...like empty and clean out a closet or rearrange a room of furniture...it just helps the brain focus on something besides the cause of the stress.



NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome to come over any time, just let me know when to expect you. Watermelon is the choice to go with this one, with a watermelon cocktail. Just let me know what flavor you would like and it will be waiting.
> In abusive relationships I learned to find an out that was useful. Now it is just a habit when I get stressed, the teens like it as they know there will be good stuff when ever they want it. The down side is like to eat the foods I make as well. Have had to make myself not eat the things the past week.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Just playing around with my computer and happened upon the idea. Stress brings out the creative in me most of the time. Was trying to put together some things to send to him via email. I am hoping things are ok and he has yet to discover where his phone is. Thank you I can use it about now. Made cheese cake today turned out rather nice. One of his favorite, Tangerine Amaretto delish.


Yummy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Do you ever watch the TV show Murder in Paradise? It's about a British detective on the Caribbean island of Sainte Marie and he's longing for everything English...so they serve him a dinner of roast beef with mushy peas and Yorkshire pudding and gravy and he was in heaven. It's a cute show. Enjoy...it sounds delicious.



NanaCaren said:


> SORRY!!! Not trying to kill you by any means. new receipt I was trying out. Will post it shortly.
> Rib eye, med-rare with Yorkshire pudding and gravy, mushy peas are next week when the butcher says the beef is ready to be picked up. I can hardly wait. A favorite meal of another friend of mine. Oh wait nope that's one of my favs.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow that looks awesome....recipe, please? Anything with Amaretto has to be delicious!!


Oh yes Amaretto anything is good. only thing that would make the cheese cake better is to have marzipan rolled thin and put on top. mmmm. note to self must check and see if I have marzipan. I will not be making it although it tastes so much better than store bought. 
The receipt will try to get conversions done tomorrow. Heading to bed now. Has been a long stressful day.

The Best New York Cheesecake 
5 large eggs, room temperature
2 cups (one pint) sour cream, room temperature
4 8-ounce packages cream cheese, room temperature
8 tablespoons (one stick) unsalted butter, room temperature
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 tablespoons cornstarch
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract (2 tsp Amarreto)
1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice ( I used 1/2 tangerine juice)
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest ( I used Tangerine zest)

Generously butter the inside of a 10-inch springform pan. Wrap a double layer of heavy-duty aluminum foil tightly around the outside bottom and sides, crimping and pleating the foil to make it conform to the pan. This will help to prevent water seeping into the pan when you put it into the bain-marie. Position the baking rack in the center of the oven; preheat the oven to 300* Fahrenheit.

In a large mixing bowl, using an electric mixer, beat the eggs with the sour cream until well blended.

In a medium-sized bowl, beat the cream cheese with the butter until smooth and creamy. Add this to the egg-sour cream mixture and beat until smooth.

Add the sugar, cornstarch, vanilla, lemon juice and lemon zest and beat thoroughly, about 2 minutes.

Pour into the prepared springform pan and place in a roasting pan (or other pan) large enough to prevent the sides from touching. Place in the oven and carefully pour in enough very hot tap water to reach halfway up the sides of the springform pan.

Bake for 2 hours, 15 minutes, or until the cake is very lightly colored and a knife inserted in the center emerges clean. Remove from the water bath and carefully peel the aluminum foil from around the pan. Let stand at room temperature until completely cool, about 4 hours. Refrigerate, covered, until well chilled. For best flavor and texture, this cheesecake is best chilled overnight.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> You've created yourself a great outlet during stressful times...just sorry to hear the circumstances of your having to develop this talent. I have to get busy doing anything when I get stressed...it could be anything...like empty and clean out a closet or rearrange a room of furniture...it just helps the brain focus on something besides the cause of the stress.


I do that as well. Have done a lot of baking and creating in the past week. Was told to stop baking and cooking this evening. Best start knitting more. My closet could stand to be cleaned out might have to tackle it instead.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I need to try this for sometime this week...it sure got me craving some cheesecake!! Thanks for sharing.



NanaCaren said:


> Oh yes Amaretto anything is good. only thing that would make the cheese cake better is to have marzipan rolled thin and put on top. mmmm. note to self must check and see if I have marzipan. I will not be making it although it tastes so much better than store bought.
> The receipt will try to get conversions done tomorrow. Heading to bed now. Has been a long stressful day.
> 
> The Best New York Cheesecake
> 5 large eggs, room temperature
> 2 cups (one pint) sour cream, room temperature
> 4 8-ounce packages cream cheese, room temperature
> 8 tablespoons (one stick) unsalted butter, room temperature
> 1 1/2 cups sugar
> 2 tablespoons cornstarch
> 1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract (2 tsp Amarreto)
> 1 teaspoon fresh lemon juice ( I used 1/2 tangerine juice)
> 1 teaspoon grated lemon zest ( I used Tangerine zest)
> 
> Generously butter the inside of a 10-inch springform pan. Wrap a double layer of heavy-duty aluminum foil tightly around the outside bottom and sides, crimping and pleating the foil to make it conform to the pan. This will help to prevent water seeping into the pan when you put it into the bain-marie. Position the baking rack in the center of the oven; preheat the oven to 300* Fahrenheit.
> 
> In a large mixing bowl, using an electric mixer, beat the eggs with the sour cream until well blended.
> 
> In a medium-sized bowl, beat the cream cheese with the butter until smooth and creamy. Add this to the egg-sour cream mixture and beat until smooth.
> 
> Add the sugar, cornstarch, vanilla, lemon juice and lemon zest and beat thoroughly, about 2 minutes.
> 
> Pour into the prepared springform pan and place in a roasting pan (or other pan) large enough to prevent the sides from touching. Place in the oven and carefully pour in enough very hot tap water to reach halfway up the sides of the springform pan.
> 
> Bake for 2 hours, 15 minutes, or until the cake is very lightly colored and a knife inserted in the center emerges clean. Remove from the water bath and carefully peel the aluminum foil from around the pan. Let stand at room temperature until completely cool, about 4 hours. Refrigerate, covered, until well chilled. For best flavor and texture, this cheesecake is best chilled overnight.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Put the pie isn the freezer and let it partially freeze slice it and wrap in plastic wrap. the cakes I did the same way. to avoid the frosting sticking to the plastic unwrap and put on a plate to thaw. I would sometimes after cutting the pies put onto a plate to freeze then put back into the pie tin. takes up less space and keeps the shape better. Cake can be done like that too if you are putting it into a cake saver container. Sheet cakes do the dame as round ones. Learned those tricks from mum.


Oh wonderful, thank you, now I want to really bake so I can play with it. lol... Hopefully Tuesday will be a cool day and I can play. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Tired very tired, had a long day. Pray all have a better day tomorrow, then today. Asking for blessings for all , asking for joy, health, healing, comfort. And peace. :-D until tomorrow.


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful, thank you, now I want to really bake so I can play with it. lol... Hopefully Tuesday will be a cool day and I can play. :thumbup:


I'm going to have to buy a spring form pan now.. I have to make this for Daniel's B'day.. but of course will have to make it at least once before, just to practice ya know.. ROFL.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Do you ever watch the TV show Murder in Paradise? It's about a British detective on the Caribbean island of Sainte Marie and he's longing for everything English...so they serve him a dinner of roast beef with mushy peas and Yorkshire pudding and gravy and he was in heaven. It's a cute show. Enjoy...it sounds delicious.


No I haven't might have to look and see if I can find it. I can understand why he was in heaven.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I make yorkshire puddings, used to make the heavier English kind in a cake pan, but Pat likes the lighter popover style and it has grown on me. That is our favorite meat. Roast beef, Mushroom gravy and yorkshire puddings- I always make a double batch -- hot oil in the cup cake pans bring to a high heat and drop the yorkshire batter in the pans and heat at 400 degrees until they rise quite high. mmmmmm!
> 
> My mother made the English version (at least that is what she called it) a heavier yorkshire in oil in the pan, which you cut in squares -- they weren't as light as the 'popover' yorkshires we eat now. Pat likes them by themselves the next day and I like to heat up the gravy and use them with hot gravy for lunch the next day. I buy a sirloin tip roast and cook it until it is a little bit pink-- not dripping! so good with mashed potatoes and creamed corn or mixed fresh, lightly cooked vegetables.


Oh yum, I love roast beef, you got me hungry for dinner and we just had dinner, pork chops and 3 cheese tortellini with broccoli flourettes. I think I have a roast in the freezer, may have to pull it out to thaw. Hmmm...


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> I do that as well. Have done a lot of baking and creating in the past week. Was told to stop baking and cooking this evening. Best start knitting more. My closet could stand to be cleaned out might have to tackle it instead.


Well if they get tired of your cooking and baking, I'm sure there are a lot of KTP'ers who would welcome your talents at my I mean their homes.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Patches39 said:


> Tired very tired, had a long day. Pray all have a better day tomorrow, then today. Asking for blessings for all , asking for joy, health, healing, comfort. And peace. :-D until tomorrow.


Sleep well, blessing back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful, thank you, now I want to really bake so I can play with it. lol... Hopefully Tuesday will be a cool day and I can play. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It was cooler than it had been so I took advantage of it.


----------



## Marianne818

I need to do the same.. Sweet dreams/have a great day.. whichever the case may be. 
Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!!
Marianne


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:



> Tired very tired, had a long day. Pray all have a better day tomorrow, then today. Asking for blessings for all , asking for joy, health, healing, comfort. And peace. :-D until tomorrow.


Sleep well dear lady pleasant dreams. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh yum, I love roast beef, you got me hungry for dinner and we just had dinner, pork chops and 3 cheese tortellini with broccoli flourettes. I think I have a roast in the freezer, may have to pull it out to thaw. Hmmm...


Do try it might have a new favorite meal :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> You've created yourself a great outlet during stressful times...just sorry to hear the circumstances of your having to develop this talent. I have to get busy doing anything when I get stressed...it could be anything...like empty and clean out a closet or rearrange a room of furniture...it just helps the brain focus on something besides the cause of the stress.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> I need to do the same.. Sweet dreams/have a great day.. whichever the case may be.
> Hugs, Loves and always in my prayers!!!
> Marianne


Sleep well Marianne. Hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Well if they get tired of your cooking and baking, I'm sure there are a lot of KTP'ers who would welcome your talents at my I mean their homes.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I would love to cook for everyone right now. I should be sleeping but am having trouble falling asleep. Tomorrow will be more zucchini bread will post receipt if the new receipt turns out to my liking. Will have pineapple in it. Then there is a ham and cheese biscuit receipt a friend sent me, oh and a red velvet something or other. She is helping me make new things.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Do try it might have a new favorite meal :lol: :lol:


It'll make a very nice change from the same 'o same' o, as DH is very much a carnivore with starchy tendencies. lol... :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love these pictures of the pow wow! So colorful and bright! Would love to be able to go to this one day.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sam: I have been remise. I promised you some pictures of the POW WOW but I wanted to wait until all your excitment was over and then I forgot. Brain stall I guess. Turn 70 (next month) and everything goes to H****L in a handbasket.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## NanaCaren

These sound delish am going to make them soon. 

RED VELVET CREAM CHEESE BROWNIES

1 Duncan Hines Red Velvet cake mix
3/4 cup butter, after melted
1 egg
1/2 cup water
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips

Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
Mix first 5 ingredients & pour into 9 x 12 glass baking dish.

Filling:
4 ounces of cream cheese, softened
1 egg
3 tablespoons sugar
1/4 teaspoon vanilla

Pour this over & across the brownie mix. Take a knife & swirl through mix making a marbled design. 
Bake for 40 to 45 minutes or until toothpick in center comes out clean. Cool completely


----------



## Gweniepooh

Awesome!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if this works. The sky around half of the yard tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> It'll make a very nice change from the same 'o same' o, as DH is very much a carnivore with starchy tendencies. lol... :thumbup:


Michael is the same meat and potato kind of guy. Chrissy more salad kind of girl.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome!!!


Thanks have to do something so might as well be constructive.


----------



## Gweniepooh

OMG...cheesecake (homemade cheesecake ) is my absolute favorite and your's looks PERFECT! 


NanaCaren said:


> Just playing around with my computer and happened upon the idea. Stress brings out the creative in me most of the time. Was trying to put together some things to send to him via email. I am hoping things are ok and he has yet to discover where his phone is. Thank you I can use it about now. Made cheese cake today turned out rather nice. One of his favorite, Tangerine Amaretto delish.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG...cheesecake (homemade cheesecake ) is my absolute favorite and your's looks PERFECT!


Thanks gives me something to channel my energies into. I must say this one turned out better than most that I have made. Cheese cake is usually Grant's job.


----------



## tryalot

I make Yorkshire pudding probably a couple of times a month. Funny how I always return to my Grandmothers methods, always use beef dripping for the fat. I was born and raised in Cornwall, UK so mustn't assume I can cook them like a Yorkshire girl!. 
Also Granwas a great one for cooking beef in beef dripping, pork in lard and chicken in chicken fat. There's nothing like gravy made from the pan juices

A few weeks ago, after years of roasting potatoes in "healthier" oil, I used beef dripping, oh my goodness, I'd forgotten how much nicer they tasted.

I love the old methods, always cook from scratch, however, if I were a working mother coming home to feed a family I'd probably change my mind.


----------



## NanaCaren

tryalot said:


> I make Yorkshire pudding probably a couple of times a month. Funny how I always return to my Grandmothers methods, always use beef dripping for the fat. I was born and raised in Cornwall, UK so mustn't assume I can cook them like a Yorkshire girl!.
> Also Granwas a great one for cooking beef in beef dripping, pork in lard and chicken in chicken fat. There's nothing like gravy made from the pan juices
> 
> A few weeks ago, after years of roasting potatoes in "healthier" oil, I used beef dripping, oh my goodness, I'd forgotten how much nicer they tasted.
> 
> I love the old methods, always cook from scratch, however, if I were a working mother coming home to feed a family I'd probably change my mind.


I was raised in Canada, but grandma was English. Learned to cook many english foods from her. 
Oh there is nothing like using the beef drippings,pork and chicken too. My daughter recently cleaned out all the bad fats from my refrigerator. I near cried. Oh potatoes done in the drippings I love those. 
When I was working full time I'd spend my two days off cooking and baking. Thankful all my bunch enjoyed being in the kitchen so I had lots of help. Then froze in serving sizes that way they could have home cooked foods on nights I worked.


----------



## NanaCaren

Testing one last thing the. Off to bed as it is 1:30 pm here. didn't work the way I wanted it too. you can here the rain if you download. Was hoping it would play on here. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## iamsam

I feel pictures coming on.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> All my Rose of Sharon just started blooming. I was afraid the heat might have gotten them But they seem fine, White, Rose, Pink, Blue, Violet and Purple. It will be so pretty when the blooms open.
> Trisha


----------



## iamsam

you can tear the husks back just a little to see how the ears are - when they are filled up and large they are ready to pick.

sam

would love to see a picture of your celery.



Poledra65 said:


> The garden area this year, we are getting some pretty good stuff, we have 4 fairly prolific tomato plants, 6 corn stalks, lemon cucumber plants, and mini bell pepper plants, celery (does anyone know how to telll when celery or corn is ready to harvest?) and jalapeno's.  I think I'm forgetting something but that's the main of it.


----------



## tryalot

NanaCaren said:


> I was raised in Canada, but grandma was English. Learned to cook many english foods from her.
> Oh there is nothing like using the beef drippings,pork and chicken too. My daughter recently cleaned out all the bad fats from my refrigerator. I near cried. Oh potatoes done in the drippings I love those.
> When I was working full time I'd spend my two days off cooking and baking. Thankful all my bunch enjoyed being in the kitchen so I had lots of help. Then froze in serving sizes that way they could have home cooked foods on nights I worked.


Bless your daughter for thinking of your health! I read that these fats aren't bad for us any more, it's the artificial margarine types and trans fats which are now bad!
Oh dear, it's hard to keep up with what's good or bad, they keep changing their minds.


----------



## NanaCaren

tryalot said:


> Bless your daughter for thinking of your health! I read that these fats aren't bad for us any more, it's the artificial margarine types and trans fats which are now bad!
> Oh dear, it's hard to keep up with what's good or bad, they keep changing their minds.


she is eating healthy so she thinks we all should. I do most of the time on occasion I want the real thing with no substitutes. I don't eat margarine if I can help it prefer butter or nothing. Wish they would make up their minds what we should or shouldn't eat and stick with it.


----------



## iamsam

those were some beautiful costumes - I bet it was great fun.

thanks for sharing.

I get brain stall quaite often -- and it does - in a big hand basket.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sam: I have been remise. I promised you some pictures of the POW WOW but I wanted to wait until all your excitment was over and then I forgot. Brain stall I guess. Turn 70 (next month) and everything goes to H****L in a handbasket.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## iamsam

the dancing must have been quite a site - with lots of drumming no doubt.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> More POW WOW


----------



## iamsam

wow caren - that's great.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if this works. The sky around half of the yard tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

These would be neat to make some time for the grands. Might give it a try next week with the grand daughters.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> wow caren - that's great.
> 
> sam


Thanks, trying to get sounds to work but so far only works if it is a download. 
Good night heading to bed as morning comes early when Seth spends the night.


----------



## iamsam

great shot of the grandson myfanwy - quite handsome.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It looks fine to me! And I love the shots from the Pow-Wow!


----------



## iamsam

the cheese cake is smashing caren - wish I lived closer.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Just playing around with my computer and happened upon the idea. Stress brings out the creative in me most of the time. Was trying to put together some things to send to him via email. I am hoping things are ok and he has yet to discover where his phone is. Thank you I can use it about now. Made cheese cake today turned out rather nice. One of his favorite, Tangerine Amaretto delish.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> the cheese cake is smashing caren - wish I lived closer.
> 
> sam


Me too I could share it with you. I would even make sure there were cherries for your part. I'll bring one next year to the KAP. or a bunch of small ones.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm off to bed also, hope everyone sleeps well and has great dreams. 
Hugs and faerie dust to keep your dreams.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> great shot of the grandson myfanwy - quite handsome.
> 
> sam


I am of course, the biased grandma!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed also, hope everyone sleeps well and has great dreams.
> Hugs and faerie dust to keep your dreams.


what a lovely thought, I must keep that in mind for later!


----------



## Southern Gal

flockie said:


> another weekend marathon of Phase 10 and UNO. They are both card games and we all really love playing. We have such a good time, laughing and teasing each other. We only stop long enough for a meal. Enjoy what is left of your evenings, afternoons, mornings and I will check in again during the week.
> 
> Flockie


ahhhh, i love love phase 10, when the boys are over we usually get a game going, we always talk a lot of smack about who's going down :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam

were we looking at the moon through the rain?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Testing one last thing the. Off to bed as it is 1:30 pm here. didn't work the way I wanted it too. you can here the rain if you download. Was hoping it would play on here. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Dreamweaver

oddball said:


> . There is a TV in the studio so I will probably go up and do the quilt square..... though the couch is looing mighty comfy or I could do the last little sleeve on the baby dress... Today should be a fun day, as the rest of the week is pretty busy.


My daughter has just finished a Christmas quilt top called dissappearing 9 patch. Have you heard of this one. It is very effective.She bought the fabric yesterday at a quilt exhibition.I wish I was as quick.[/quote]
Good grief,,, she is a speed demon..... I'm not familiar with that pattern. I'll have to look it up. she puts me to shame,,,i have a Christmas quilt top almost finished and then put it aside..... 4 years ago.... I really must finish that!!!!


----------



## Sandy

NanaCaren said:


> Testing one last thing the. Off to bed as it is 1:30 pm here. didn't work the way I wanted it too. you can here the rain if you download. Was hoping it would play on here. Back to the drawing board.


That sounds like quite a shower.


----------



## Dreamweaver

budasha said:


> I can't understand why your tooth should be aching? After a root canal, the root is dead so there should be no pain. Is it possible that the root canal wasn't complete? I hate to think like that but you sure don't want the crown on and then have to get it taken off. Please check.


I don't understand it either...., and it was fine for a full day after the procedure. He worked on it for 3 hours and was very thorough.... I have an appointment at 11 tomorrow and may just have him set the other two crowns and hold off on this one for a week to see if it settles.... There was some infection in it and I am taking an antibiotic.... The gum where the novicane went in is sore too so it just may be all the trauma...


----------



## Southern Gal

well, i am caught up, wow at the good pic's and have mercy at the food talk and pic's. gotta go to bed before i go raid the frig. which has nothing good looking in it. sad, sad
its 11:30 pm here and i am headed on to bed. everyone have a peaceful nite and prayers for all who are facing some tough times right now.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> I had amy pressure cooker explode on me. Both hands and the entire front of me. Stood in the shower with the cold water on me. dumped a gallon of vinegar, the teens father drove me to the hospital, faster than if I had called an ambulance. The worse weeks of my life. Used some of my own salves added honey to it and not one scar. Those that have seen my tattoo it was part of what was burned. Took me nearly five years before I'd use the pressure canner again. I have a small electric pressure cooker that all I do is put the food in set the timer and walk away. It shuts off by it's self.


What a* horrid *experience... I'm surprised you ever used one again....... I'm sure they are much improved.... I always just felt it was a rather chancey thing..... but loved the idea of doing things so quickly... now that I don't cook,,,, guess I'll never know....


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Jess will have decent weather -- but depending on where her seats are, it may be cool....our temps are only in the low 70's and Wrigley has some air tunnels where it gets pretty cold.
> 
> I think DH is coming down with what I have and maybe DGS also as he wanted to take a nap at 10:00 a.m. today. It's certainly a bugger of a virus. I'm feeling much better since I've been moving around today and hopefully it's on it's way out of my system!! Yea!


Ooops! She left at 2:30 today and I will bet dollars to donuts, she didn't take anything resembling a sweater... It has been so hot here.... Oh well, if she has to buy a Cubs sweatshirt, she can give it to mom!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Dintoo said:


> Chocolate Cranberry Scones
> 
> 2 cups all purpose flour
> 3 tbsp. granulated sugar
> 1 tbsp. baking powder
> 1/2 tsp. salt
> 1/3 cup cold butter, cubed
> 4 squares semi-sweet chocolate, coursely chopped
> 1/2 cup dried cranberries
> 3/4 cup milk
> 1 tbsp. brown sugar
> 
> preheat oven to 400 degrees ( where is the degrees sign?)
> Combine flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Cut in butter until crumbly. Stir in chocolate and cranberries. Make a well in dry ingredients and add milk, and stir with a fork until ragged dough forms. Turn onto work surface and knead just until ragged bits are incorporated into dough. Pat dough 3/4" thick. Use 2 1/2" cutter to cut out scones. Place on ungreased baking sheet. Sprinkle tops evenly with brown sugar. Bake 12-15 min. or until golden brown on the bottom. Makes 12 scones.
> 
> I always double or triple the recipe without problems and that way I don't have to make them so often in the heat of the summer. Enjoy!!


These sound absolutely scrumptious.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Can't wait to see pictures of the finished project...what colors are you using to coordinate? And, will the painted tires be somewhere nearby?


The wood decking will be a tan/brown (not coming out as dark as he would like so we may change topcoat) The concrete pool deck will be a yellow gold. I originally had the fence stained a golden oak but will probably pick a light cinnamon.... I've considered a blue color but dh probably will not like that... The tires will be the retaining wall on the far side of the pool....


----------



## margewhaples

NanaCaren said:


> Just playing around with my computer and happened upon the idea. Stress brings out the creative in me most of the time. Was trying to put together some things to send to him via email. I am hoping things are ok and he has yet to discover where his phone is. Thank you I can use it about now. Made cheese cake today turned out rather nice. One of his favorite, Tangerine Amaretto delish.


nEED that recipe. It looks delish. Can you pm to me. Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a great gift!!! Enjoy!!


It was delicious.....

Kids brought back our large leather recliners today, as they had to rent a truck to pick up new sectional.... They are so much more comfortable than the mission ones we bought... I just hate that they have levers.... Now to get on Craig's list and see if I can sell the excess... or all of them and the couches and just start over!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

purl2diva said:


> Jynx,
> Will you post a picture of the dress when you are done? I am looking for a pattern for a very special baby and have had no luck so far finding something I like.
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fiona-baby-sundress
Here is link to pattern I used but I did it in aqua and white and am putting a little white flower with an aqua button center instead of the heart... I will post a picture if I ever find the camera cord.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> I finished this last week, I'm working on fingerless gloves to go with it now.
> 
> And the kitty's just cuz.


Great set....love kitties with bags... they have so much fun with nothing. That is my favorite shade of grey cat... sort of a Russian blue.... Sure does look comfy all stretched out....


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I did want to report about our storm yesterday - we had rain and at one point some wind and rain - nothing too drastic - it dried up quickly. those of you who were here know it isn't far downtown from my place - a mile as the crow flies - three miles by road - they had quite a bit of damage in town - quite a few people without power - several houses with mega damage from falling trees - limbs down all over. the storm came up so quickly. Katie - the woman Heidi cleans for barely got her pool cover on - said she could barely get back in the house. we could see the clouds and knew someone was getting a storm - didn't realize it was so close.
> 
> I almost turned the heat on today - it was 63° for most of the day - warming up this even just a little - my online temp says it is 64° in defiance. it can warm up any time.
> 
> sam[/quote\
> 
> Storms that come up that quickly seem to be more damaging than most.... I think it is because they always seem to have high winds..... Glad no one was hurt.....
> 
> How DARE you talk about turning the heat on..... There are only about 3 hours all day when we can stand to be out.... and it is going to get in triple digits again by the end of the week...


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> thank the lord for Pillsbury.
> 
> sam


My grandfather was head miller at Pillsbury in Sringfield, IL and the kitchen table always was full of yummy baked items from the test kitchen... Cold butter and fresh bread, maybe a sprinkle of salt.... Heaven. Crescent rolls are my fav.


----------



## Dreamweaver

thewren said:


> I need a definition for "ricks'
> sam


  That was supposed to be Bricks... and I didn't catch it until time expired....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> The garden area this year, we are getting some pretty good stuff, we have 4 fairly prolific tomato plants, 6 corn stalks, lemon cucumber plants, and mini bell pepper plants, celery (does anyone know how to telll when celery or corn is ready to harvest?) and jalapeno's.  I think I'm forgetting something but that's the main of it.


WOW, you have a lot of goodies.,... I always just peel back a little of the husk and see if the kernels can be punctured with fingernail..... 
don't have a clue on celery...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Here are some pictures of the outside front of my little house by the lake. I'll take pictures of the Rose of Sharon in the A.M. and post them. There were some here when I bought the house and my MIL and I went on a planting binge last year and each planted several. The fun way to plant them is to put two different colours together in the same large hole and intertwine the branches. One of hers is white and blue together -- beautiful.
> 
> Trisha
> 
> P.S. Julie I hope this works


How charming. When I was a kid, we made dolls out of the Rose of Sharon flowers.. Love your pond and the hollyhocks are wonderful I would love to grow them here but think it is too hot...


----------



## Dreamweaver

The last 10 pages are going to have to wait until tomorrow.. I was just staying up until time to take another pill. See you all after the dentist tomorrow....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> p Pat likes the lighter popover style and it has grown on me.


DH makes the popover style as well and I love them. One of our favorite eateries makes the more traditional and I enjoy that, just have never made it.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Trisha - great Pow Wow pictures. We have been to many and I love to see the dance s being passed on to the little ones.....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pammie - So glad the party went well and so glad you mom is doing better. It was kind of touch and go not too long ago....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Caren.... That cheesecake looks perfect... and delicious.. Gosh, I haven't had any in a long time. I do remember that DH decided to make it from scratch the day after I came home from hospital with our first DD. Our apartment was really just a big open area and a bedroom... He is a VERY MESSY cook....


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> she is eating healthy so she thinks we all should. I do most of the time on occasion I want the real thing with no substitutes. I don't eat margarine if I can help it prefer butter or nothing. Wish they would make up their minds what we should or shouldn't eat and stick with it.


I was raised in a house with real butter all the time.... Mom practically lives on butter and chocolate.... I can't help but believe the real thing is better for us..... I have cut way back, but still use the real deal....


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Another water photo hope it works.


Wow!! Yep it works, that is sooo cool!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> No one needs to live in fear. That is one situation that a lot of us KTPers know all about and that is most unfortunate. We shall also pray for a right relationship to be established between you and all your children. hugs for you my dear and we shall be carrying you in our hearts and prayers. Zoe


Wannabear..... ditto as above from me too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

I am now finally caught up and pills have kicked in. It is 1:30 am so I am off to sleep. perchance to dream.... NAH.... sleep would be much better. some of the dreams lately are a little weird.....


----------



## dollyclaire

Marianne818 said:


> ROFL... I've never had Yorkshire pudding but the rib eye a bit more on the rare side please.. LOL Hmmmm just thought we should have a day without rain tomorrow, I have 3 steaks in the freezer waiting... I know what's for dinner tomorrow night!!!!!


Oh Marianne you have to try the Yorkshire pudding with your meat and gravy, it is so tasty. My older sister used to make it every Sunday and the batter for it was always mixed up in the morning and left to stand. She always said that made a big difference. My special sister(my ex SIL was married to my brother) her late partner was a Yorkshire man and he always said you had to make extra Yorkshire puddings as you then could have it for dessert. He would take a little individual pudding spread with with a little jam and sprinkle with caster sugar and fold it over before eating it. 
Hmm all this talk of food is making me hungry, I will have to go and have some breakfast before I head out to the Doctors.


----------



## Pontuf

That is so true. Letting the batter rest for awhile is the big secret. Also for popovers.

Pontuf



dollyclaire said:


> Oh Marianne you have to try the Yorkshire pudding with your meat and gravy, it is so tasty. My older sister used to make it every Sunday and the batter for it was always mixed up in the morning and left to stand. She always said that made a big difference. My special sister(my ex SIL was married to my brother) her late partner was a Yorkshire man and he always said you had to make extra Yorkshire puddings as you then could have it for dessert. He would take a little individual pudding spread with with a little jam and sprinkle with caster sugar and fold it over before eating it.
> Hmm all this talk of food is making me hungry, I will have to go and have some breakfast before I head out to the Doctors.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi, up to page 57... going out for dinner in a minute. Back soon.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from blustery Surrey. More rain overnight and more to come, all good for the garden. 

Healing vibes and hugs to those who need them and big hugs to all.

Photos for today


----------



## oddball

Poledra65 said:


> I also have the problem of liking to eat my own baking and such, and since DH will eat 4 dozen ( I kid you not) :shock: cookies in one sitting, I've taken to bagging them and popping them in the freezer as soon as they are cool enough. Seems to slow him down a bit ;-) and I am not quite so drawn to them after they are cooled, unfortunately I can't do the same with cakes and pies.


Oh gosh I know that feeling. When baking for coffee mornings it is so hard not to try everything(just in case its not right!!). Cookies and cheese straws especially are good warm. No wonder I can't loose wait.x


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if this works. The sky around half of the yard tonight.


Now how did you do that, so clever :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Onthewingsofadove said:


> More POW WOW


Fabulous photos and the costumes are wonderful. Like you little house too.


----------



## PurpleFi

Marianne818 said:


> Tim and I would have a grand time "flying" I LOVE to swing!! Hard to pass a playground with swings if there are no children around!!!


I just push the children out of the way! :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

My mother made the English version (at least that is what she called it) a heavier yorkshire in oil in the pan, which you cut in squares -- they weren't as light as the 'popover' yorkshires we eat now. Pat likes them by themselves the next day and I like to heat up the gravy and use them with hot gravy for lunch the next day. I buy a sirloin tip roast and cook it until it is a little bit pink-- not dripping! so good with mashed potatoes and creamed corn or mixed fresh, lightly cooked vegetables.[/quote]

I like yorkshire puds with golden syrup. :thumbup:


----------



## wannabear

Marianne818 said:


> Definitely going to check this one out Wanda, thank you so much!!!


I was there with a friend one day, and he told me to focus on one section of water as it went down. I think we mostly just look at it as a whole, and it can be overwhelming. Maybe it's all that raw power that draws us to visiting waterfalls. So I picked out a particular spray and followed it down. When you do that, it sort of freezes the motion in your mind. It looks totally different. Give it a try.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed also, hope everyone sleeps well and has great dreams.
> Hugs and faerie dust to keep your dreams.


Hugs to you too. Hope your sleep was peaceful.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> were we looking at the moon through the rain?
> 
> sam


No it was my porch light, was hoping the rain would show up better.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds great...those are the colors I have downstairs - cinnamon and a gold and a burnt orange...1970's colors only updated to brighter hues.



Dreamweaver said:


> The wood decking will be a tan/brown (not coming out as dark as he would like so we may change topcoat) The concrete pool deck will be a yellow gold. I originally had the fence stained a golden oak but will probably pick a light cinnamon.... I've considered a blue color but dh probably will not like that... The tires will be the retaining wall on the far side of the pool....


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> You are very welcome, it is a favorite at my house. I keep some in the freezer without the sauce, makes for a quick snack for the teens.


I wanted to bookmark this recipe and also the English muffin one, but when I just 'bookmark this page' in Google (or in Firefox, whichever it is) I get the entire tea party. It's been so long since I've been on that I've forgotten how to nab just one thing. We are using a couple of elderly computers and I don't want to put the Evernote program on them. Might be the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have to check what flowers we used to make dolls - I thought it was holly hocks, but now am not sure. We'd pick the center out and the turn the outside over and put the inside through the outside - inside became the head of the doll and the outside became the hoop skirt...we'd mix and match the flowers to have fun combinations and line them up on pile of dirt to look like the Rockettes.



Dreamweaver said:


> How charming. When I was a kid, we made dolls out of the Rose of Sharon flowers.. Love your pond and the hollyhocks are wonderful I would love to grow them here but think it is too hot...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good luck and hope it all goes well. Your experience has made me sort of glad that I got this virus because it delayed my getting my dental work done by about 2 weeks...have to call tomorrow to reschedule...not looking forward to what I have in front of me. Deep root scaling and at least one root canal and crown.



Dreamweaver said:


> The last 10 pages are going to have to wait until tomorrow.. I was just staying up until time to take another pill. See you all after the dentist tomorrow....


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from blustery Surrey. More rain overnight and more to come, all good for the garden.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to those who need them and big hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today


I am missing my hanging baskets this year. I didn't do any because I knew I'd be super busy and the teens don't like to water. Lots of rain over night here as well. 
To go with the flowers this morning's view from my deck.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Talking of popovers, I found some popover pans (heavy!!) at Tuesday Morning so plan to make them now that I'm feeling better - roast beef (medium) with popovers, roasted potatoes & carmelized carrots and of course, gravy. I need to pull out my MIL's roast beef recipe - it entails rubbing the meat with oil a cooking very high for a short while and then turning the oven down low and letting it cook for a long time. The outside gets dark and crusty, but the inside is moist and still medium rare. I'll need to use some other dripping for the gravy though as this method doesn't make good pan juices.



Dreamweaver said:


> DH makes the popover style as well and I love them. One of our favorite eateries makes the more traditional and I enjoy that, just have never made it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sandy said:


> That sounds like quite a shower.


It was it was still raining pretty hard when around 2 ish this morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I record (DVR) a show called Second Opinion from our PBS station which is a show of doctors talking about diagnosis and treatment challenges - I just noticed the one I have waiting to watch is on Celiac Disease. It's from 2010 so may not have all the most up to date information, but may be of interest to those who are dealing with this disease.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> I do that as well. Have done a lot of baking and creating in the past week. Was told to stop baking and cooking this evening. Best start knitting more. My closet could stand to be cleaned out might have to tackle it instead.


I used to clean a lot. My husband would ask "Have you waxed the roof yet?"


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> What a* horrid *experience... I'm surprised you ever used one again....... I'm sure they are much improved.... I always just felt it was a rather chancey thing..... but loved the idea of doing things so quickly... now that I don't cook,,,, guess I'll never know....


Took me a long time to trust them again but I like being able to cook things quickly. Then with the electric one it is as easy as the slow cooker. Fill, set and forget it, turns it's self off and even keeps it warm if am not going to be home right away. Great for when unexpected company arrives.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm assuming you're up early because you're still very worried about your friend. Hope you hear good news today and that you are able to relax - with Seth there today, I'm pretty sure you won't get any extra rest-but maybe you'll be able to once he's headed home. Hope so.



NanaCaren said:


> It was it was still raining pretty hard when around 2 ish this morning.


----------



## NanaCaren

margewhaples said:


> nEED that recipe. It looks delish. Can you pm to me. Marge.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: looking them up and sending via PM


----------



## NanaCaren

Dreamweaver said:


> I was raised in a house with real butter all the time.... Mom practically lives on butter and chocolate.... I can't help but believe the real thing is better for us..... I have cut way back, but still use the real deal....


We had both when I was growing up. My passion from as far back a s I remember has been food and nutrition. I read how bad margarine is for you and stopped using it years ago. I was awful always telling people what not to eat and why. My Chrissy does that now, I have apologized to my sisters.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Wow!! Yep it works, that is sooo cool!! :thumbup:


Thanks now if I can only get the sound to cooperate with me. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

dollyclaire said:


> Oh Marianne you have to try the Yorkshire pudding with your meat and gravy, it is so tasty. My older sister used to make it every Sunday and the batter for it was always mixed up in the morning and left to stand. She always said that made a big difference. My special sister(my ex SIL was married to my brother) her late partner was a Yorkshire man and he always said you had to make extra Yorkshire puddings as you then could have it for dessert. He would take a little individual pudding spread with with a little jam and sprinkle with caster sugar and fold it over before eating it.
> Hmm all this talk of food is making me hungry, I will have to go and have some breakfast before I head out to the Doctors.


I agree has to mixed ahead and let sit. Most definitely have to have extras. Grandma always had roast beef on sundays too said it was the proper day for it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Coffee this morning with a little something on the side.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Now how did you do that, so clever :thumbup:


I had it posted on an other page, does not work if I try to post direct. It will show up as a download, but then the sound works. Hmmmm have to figure that one out still. 
Drag from original page to desk top, then post as usual for a photo. The motion works but sound does not.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I just push the children out of the way! :roll:


lol  I do the same thing, love swings.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to be able to assist!


Oh, Julie....what a darling in your avatar!!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> I wanted to bookmark this recipe and also the English muffin one, but when I just 'bookmark this page' in Google (or in Firefox, whichever it is) I get the entire tea party. It's been so long since I've been on that I've forgotten how to nab just one thing. We are using a couple of elderly computers and I don't want to put the Evernote program on them. Might be the straw that broke the camel's back.


When I book mark I write the page I want to go back to as the description then I know what page I need to go too.


----------



## jknappva

Thought I'd add a morning picture to go with those so many send us.
If you remember I'd posted a picture of the 'Groom' swan at my sisters back yard. Well, while my grandson was here from TX, he and my daughter stayed with my sister since she has a large house. When they came back from an outing one afternoon, Groom swan was in the yard. My sister was trying to get him to eat from her hand so my grandson could get a picture. The groom was so quick when he did grab it, he couldn't get a picture. Of course, he wouldn't do it again...this was as close as he'd get. Bride and Groom swan know the 'hand that feeds them'!!
Hope you enjoy it as much as I did
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> I wanted to bookmark this recipe and also the English muffin one, but when I just 'bookmark this page' in Google (or in Firefox, whichever it is) I get the entire tea party. It's been so long since I've been on that I've forgotten how to nab just one thing. We are using a couple of elderly computers and I don't want to put the Evernote program on them. Might be the straw that broke the camel's back.


there english muffin and cheese cake and Curry of chicken

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187931-70.html#3696260

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187919-29.html#3680246

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-186140-99.html#3672522


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Here are some pictures of the outside front of my little house by the lake. I'll take pictures of the Rose of Sharon in the A.M. and post them. There were some here when I bought the house and my MIL and I went on a planting binge last year and each planted several. The fun way to plant them is to put two different colours together in the same large hole and intertwine the branches. One of hers is white and blue together -- beautiful.
> 
> Trisha
> 
> P.S. Julie I hope this works


Your house and garden are lovely....I love your cottage!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Talking of popovers, I found some popover pans (heavy!!) at Tuesday Morning so plan to make them now that I'm feeling better - roast beef (medium) with popovers, roasted potatoes & carmelized carrots and of course, gravy. I need to pull out my MIL's roast beef recipe - it entails rubbing the meat with oil a cooking very high for a short while and then turning the oven down low and letting it cook for a long time. The outside gets dark and crusty, but the inside is moist and still medium rare. I'll need to use some other dripping for the gravy though as this method doesn't make good pan juices.


mmmm the best way to cook it. I may have to add carrots to go along with the mushy peas.


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, great pictures, beautiful, the clothing and everything. :thumbup:


I absolutely agree!!! 
juneK


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. all the talk about fried bologna, I have just put it on my shopping list for the week.. gads.. I haven't had that in ages!! My Pop always fixed me a "fied loney sanmich" when I was a kid, just before he passed away he used the same term when I asked what he had for lunch that day! :thumbup:


My youngest daughter called it 'curled up b'loney'!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

dollyclaire said:


> Oh Marianne you have to try the Yorkshire pudding with your meat and gravy, it is so tasty. My older sister used to make it every Sunday and the batter for it was always mixed up in the morning and left to stand. She always said that made a big difference. My special sister(my ex SIL was married to my brother) her late partner was a Yorkshire man and he always said you had to make extra Yorkshire puddings as you then could have it for dessert. He would take a little individual pudding spread with with a little jam and sprinkle with caster sugar and fold it over before eating it.
> Hmm all this talk of food is making me hungry, I will have to go and have some breakfast before I head out to the Doctors.


I always let my yorkshire batter stand in the fridge for at least 3 or 4 hours and if I think of it, overnight. That doesn't always work for us as we like our big meal around 5 -pm so I usually make it at noon and then it is nice and cold and ready by about 5. I use canola oil now that Pat 
has to watch what he eats. I do cheat a bit though and add a tablespoon of drippings without the fat to the oil. Heat the oil until it is very hot, in the oven, then put in the batter l/2 a cup, and cook them in a hot oven. They rise to a good two inches above the tops of the muffin pans.

Pat likes his cold the next day with butter. I like it with reheated gravy - mmmmm!


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> When I book mark I write the page I want to go back to as the description then I know what page I need to go too.


I ended up writing down the page number so I can go copy it or something. There will be a way to get it permanently, I'm sure, if I fiddle with it.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> My mother made the English version (at least that is what she called it) a heavier yorkshire in oil in the pan, which you cut in squares -- they weren't as light as the 'popover' yorkshires we eat now. Pat likes them by themselves the next day and I like to heat up the gravy and use them with hot gravy for lunch the next day. I buy a sirloin tip roast and cook it until it is a little bit pink-- not dripping! so good with mashed potatoes and creamed corn or mixed fresh, lightly cooked vegetables.


I like yorkshire puds with golden syrup. :thumbup:[/quote]

Yum, that was a treat for us growing up as the golden syrup was sent to us from great-aunts in England.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> there english muffin and cheese cake and Curry of chicken
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187931-70.html#3696260
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-187919-29.html#3680246
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-186140-99.html#3672522


Thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> I used to clean a lot. My husband would ask "Have you waxed the roof yet?"


lol I used to clean my best when I was upset and needed to work things out.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm assuming you're up early because you're still very worried about your friend. Hope you hear good news today and that you are able to relax - with Seth there today, I'm pretty sure you won't get any extra rest-but maybe you'll be able to once he's headed home. Hope so.


That is exactly why I'm up. I waited as long as I could before checking in on here. I hope so too, but I can only hear from him if he gets his phone back. Maybe the nurse will take pity on him and let him have it for a few minutes.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Thought I'd add a morning picture to go with those so many send us.
> If you remember I'd posted a picture of the 'Groom' swan at my sisters back yard. Well, while my grandson was here from TX, he and my daughter stayed with my sister since she has a large house. When they came back from an outing one afternoon, Groom swan was in the yard. My sister was trying to get him to eat from her hand so my grandson could get a picture. The groom was so quick when he did grab it, he couldn't get a picture. Of course, he wouldn't do it again...this was as close as he'd get. Bride and Groom swan know the 'hand that feeds them'!!
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I did
> JuneK


What a lovely picture thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren

wannabear said:


> Thank you!


You are most welcome :-D


----------



## sugarsugar

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Here are some pictures of the outside front of my little house by the lake. I'll take pictures of the Rose of Sharon in the A.M. and post them. There were some here when I bought the house and my MIL and I went on a planting binge last year and each planted several. The fun way to plant them is to put two different colours together in the same large hole and intertwine the branches. One of hers is white and blue together -- beautiful.
> 
> Trisha
> 
> P.S. Julie I hope this works


 :thumbup: Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sam: I have been remise. I promised you some pictures of the POW WOW but I wanted to wait until all your excitment was over and then I forgot. Brain stall I guess. Turn 70 (next month) and everything goes to H****L in a handbasket.
> 
> Trisha


Wow, great pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Testing to see if this works. The sky around half of the yard tonight.


Cool! Arent you clever. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning/afternoon/evening to all. Caren do keep us posted on your friend. Hope the nurse let's him have his phone back soon. Is there any way you can call the hospital and speak to him? Positive energy being sent to both of you.

Up early but feeling sleepy still. May head back to bed shortly.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> SORRY!!! Not trying to kill you by any means. new receipt I was trying out. Will post it shortly.
> Rib eye, med-rare with Yorkshire pudding and gravy, mushy peas are next week when the butcher says the beef is ready to be picked up. I can hardly wait. A favorite meal of another friend of mine. Oh wait nope that's one of my favs.


Yummy!! And i agree with the others about the cheescake. I wish we were closer  :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening to all. Caren do keep us posted on your friend. Hope the nurse let's him have his phone back soon. Is there any way you can call the hospital and speak to him? Positive energy being sent to both of you.
> 
> Up early but feeling sleepy still. May head back to bed shortly.


I don't know what hospital he is in. He drives truck and didn't say if he was home or on the road.   I will keep you posted. 
I messaged another friend that we both know but he didn't even know he was in the hospital so that wasn't any help either.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Yummy!! And i agree with the others about the cheescake. I wish we were closer  :thumbup:


Cool! Arent you clever.

i do too, I would gladly share so I could keep baking and cooking.

I have been trying to get short videos to work on her for quite some time now. I am glad they sort of work finally. Always pushing the envelope when someone says it can't be done.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Great set....love kitties with bags... they have so much fun with nothing. That is my favorite shade of grey cat... sort of a Russian blue.... Sure does look comfy all stretched out....


 Yes, he's such a sweet kitty and he'll sprawl like that anywhere, makes me so mad to think that they wanted to throw him out to be coyote bait rather than teach a 2yr old NOT to squeeze kitties and if they struggle to get down, to PUT THEM DOWN. Oh well, thankfully the younger daughter (aunt to the 2 yr old) had more sense than to let that happen and found it a home asap.  He Chitters at the bugs, and when playing by himself, so funny, just quietly chitters away.


----------



## wannabear

When I can't get something to work, I ask my daughter. She just looks 'that way' that your kids do when you let any of your old geezer persona creep out, and takes away the computer saying "Just let me have it." Then boom boom boom it's done and I haven't learned anything.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> I was raised in a house with real butter all the time.... Mom practically lives on butter and chocolate.... I can't help but believe the real thing is better for us..... I have cut way back, but still use the real deal....


Me too, when I was putting coffee creamer in my coffee and one of the ingredients was hydrogenized oil of some kind, I had to stop and think, did I really want/need oil of any kind in my coffee and really started going back to more natural things, after all we were created to eat food, not food byproducts right? 
All things in moderation, although that is a bit more difficult when it's wine and dark chocolate. lolol, or anything bread like. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from blustery Surrey. More rain overnight and more to come, all good for the garden.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to those who need them and big hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today


Ooh good morning, what beauty to wake up to, and Buddah looks so peaceful and serene, it just sets the whole tone. The clouds are so pretty, I wish we got more fluffy clouds here, usually they are just dark rain clouds that don't drop rain.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from blustery Surrey. More rain overnight and more to come, all good for the garden.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to those who need them and big hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today


Beautiful as always!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I am missing my hanging baskets this year. I didn't do any because I knew I'd be super busy and the teens don't like to water. Lots of rain over night here as well.
> To go with the flowers this morning's view from my deck.


You have such a beautiful view!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> I wanted to bookmark this recipe and also the English muffin one, but when I just 'bookmark this page' in Google (or in Firefox, whichever it is) I get the entire tea party. It's been so long since I've been on that I've forgotten how to nab just one thing. We are using a couple of elderly computers and I don't want to put the Evernote program on them. Might be the straw that broke the camel's back.


At the top of the posts, on the page you are on, hit the blue bookmark tab right above Author and then put the page number and name of what you want to book mark in the description and then you'll be able to go to bookmarks at the very top of the page in KP and it'll pull it up there, you may have to scroll down the particular page, but at least with the page number you know where to go to find it.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I am missing my hanging baskets this year. I didn't do any because I knew I'd be super busy and the teens don't like to water. Lots of rain over night here as well.
> To go with the flowers this morning's view from my deck.


So pretty, love the pink sky. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm assuming you're up early because you're still very worried about your friend. Hope you hear good news today and that you are able to relax - with Seth there today, I'm pretty sure you won't get any extra rest-but maybe you'll be able to once he's headed home. Hope so.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Thought I'd add a morning picture to go with those so many send us.
> If you remember I'd posted a picture of the 'Groom' swan at my sisters back yard. Well, while my grandson was here from TX, he and my daughter stayed with my sister since she has a large house. When they came back from an outing one afternoon, Groom swan was in the yard. My sister was trying to get him to eat from her hand so my grandson could get a picture. The groom was so quick when he did grab it, he couldn't get a picture. Of course, he wouldn't do it again...this was as close as he'd get. Bride and Groom swan know the 'hand that feeds them'!!
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I did
> JuneK


He's so pretty, and big.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> lol I used to clean my best when I was upset and needed to work things out.


I do that too, and I need to have an empty house with no people in it to really dig in and clean. For some reason I can't accomplish any cleaning worthwhile when people are around.


----------



## purl2diva

NanaCaren said:


> lol I used to clean my best when I was upset and needed to work things out.


Still works for me.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> You have such a beautiful view!
> JuneK


Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> So pretty, love the pink sky. :thumbup:


It stayed that way for quite some time was lovely to sit and watch.

I do that too, and I need to have an empty house with no people in it to really dig in and clean. For some reason I can't accomplish any cleaning worthwhile when people are around.

I have to have the house empty as well or at the vey least the teens need to be in their rooms and not bother me.


----------



## wannabear

Poledra65 said:


> At the top of the posts, on the page you are on, hit the blue bookmark tab right above Author and then put the page number and name of what you want to book mark in the description and then you'll be able to go to bookmarks at the very top of the page in KP and it'll pull it up there, you may have to scroll down the particular page, but at least with the page number you know where to go to find it.


Well, thanks. I knew I used to be able to pin down just one thing. I will try this in a bit.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> These would be neat to make some time for the grands. Might give it a try next week with the grand daughters.


Lol Lol,


----------



## Patches39

thewren said:


> great shot of the grandson myfanwy - quite handsome.
> 
> sam


And I agree :-D


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed also, hope everyone sleeps well and has great dreams.
> Hugs and faerie dust to keep your dreams.


She is beautiful.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Here are some pictures of the outside front of my little house by the lake.
> 
> Your house is beautiful! Do you live here year round? We have just started looking for a cabin or smaller home in the mountains. We'd love if it was by a lake.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from blustery Surrey. More rain overnight and more to come, all good for the garden.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to those who need them and big hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today


Thanks have my coffee, and know its a good morning, beautiful flowers, and as always a place to plan my day. :-D I just love the way you take the time to share. Thanks so much. :-D


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I am missing my hanging baskets this year. I didn't do any because I knew I'd be super busy and the teens don't like to water. Lots of rain over night here as well.
> To go with the flowers this morning's view from my deck.


Beautiful , I would spend all my time out there. Love it  
You have a beautiful Home . :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaDi

NanaCaren said:


> lol I used to clean my best when I was upset and needed to work things out.


LOL...my family can always tell when I'm mad or upset because the house is spotless! I go through like a tornado!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I have to check what flowers we used to make dolls - I thought it was holly hocks, but now am not sure. We'd pick the center out and the turn the outside over and put the inside through the outside - inside became the head of the doll and the outside became the hoop skirt...we'd mix and match the flowers to have fun combinations and line them up on pile of dirt to look like the Rockettes.


I called it a hollyhock tree, but that was because I didn't know it was a Rose of Sharon.... We used a bud for the head, the blossom upside down for the skirt and we put a toothpick through for the arms.... We used make leis out of glads. It didn't take a lot to entertain us.....

Your colors sound warm and inviting. Back in Chicago, I had a pale orange LR and came home from work to find that dh had put racing stripes of contact paper (orange, gold, avocado) up from floor, across back of royal blue couch and into the corner.... It looked better than it sounds... His friend insisting staying until I came home, figuring I would kill him.....


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee this morning with a little something on the side.


Nice like the something on the side. :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Good luck and hope it all goes well. Your experience has made me sort of glad that I got this virus because it delayed my getting my dental work done by about 2 weeks...have to call tomorrow to reschedule...not looking forward to what I have in front of me. Deep root scaling and at least one root canal and crown.


I'm feeling much better this morning and realize that some of this pain is sore gums from shots. The root canal was painless.... I've had deep root scaling in the past and they gave me Halcyon first.... It was not bad either... Holding mouth open pretty much makes jaws tired but I can't swallow with that mouthpiece so try not to use it.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Thought I'd add a morning picture to go with those so many send us.
> If you remember I'd posted a picture of the 'Groom' swan at my sisters back yard. Well, while my grandson was here from TX, he and my daughter stayed with my sister since she has a large house. When they came back from an outing one afternoon, Groom swan was in the yard. My sister was trying to get him to eat from her hand so my grandson could get a picture. The groom was so quick when he did grab it, he couldn't get a picture. Of course, he wouldn't do it again...this was as close as he'd get. Bride and Groom swan know the 'hand that feeds them'!!
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I did
> JuneK


Nice picture :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> We had both when I was growing up. My passion from as far back a s I remember has been food and nutrition. I read how bad margarine is for you and stopped using it years ago. I was awful always telling people what not to eat and why. My Chrissy does that now, I have apologized to my sisters.


We actually had both because dad thought the margarine was better for his high cholesterol...... Now we have all three because I like salted and dh likes plain and we keep soft margarine for spreading--- or HE does...


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> These sound delish am going to make them soon.
> 
> RED VELVET CREAM CHEESE BROWNIES
> 
> 1 Duncan Hines Red Velvet cake mix
> 3/4 cup butter, after melted
> 1 egg
> 1/2 cup water
> 1 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips
> 
> Preheat oven to 325 degrees.
> Mix first 5 ingredients & pour into 9 x 12 glass baking dish.
> 
> Filling:
> 4 ounces of cream cheese, softened
> 1 egg
> 3 tablespoons sugar
> 1/4 teaspoon vanilla
> 
> Pour this over & across the brownie mix. Take a knife & swirl through mix making a marbled design.
> Bake for 40 to 45 minutes or until toothpick in center comes out clean. Cool completely


Okay, I just gained 5 pounds reading this recipe.. I'm such a goner!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> I was raised in Canada, but grandma was English. Learned to cook many english foods from her.
> Oh there is nothing like using the beef drippings,pork and chicken too. My daughter recently cleaned out all the bad fats from my refrigerator. I near cried. Oh potatoes done in the drippings I love those.
> When I was working full time I'd spend my two days off cooking and baking. Thankful all my bunch enjoyed being in the kitchen so I had lots of help. Then froze in serving sizes that way they could have home cooked foods on nights I worked.


Okay.. I'm going to be the dummy here. Actually I learned to cook on my own with one cookbook that I got as a wedding gift. Anyway, that's another novel.. LOL.. how does one get the beef drippings, chicken drippings and so on??? I rarely fry anything, cook meats either in the crockpot or on the outside grill and for holidays I deep fry the turkey :thumbup: Truly I am still a novice in the kitchen, I worked shift work for so many years, I rarely had time to enjoy cooking. I am branching out now that I am retired so any and all help is greatly appreciated!!! (especially by Cindi :thumbup


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> These would be neat to make some time for the grands. Might give it a try next week with the grand daughters.


That is so cute!! May try that for Mom.. she's always asking for a Happy Meal.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Good morning all, the red velvet brownies look great, love anything with red velvet. The cheesecake is the recipe I make and it does make the best cheesecake ever. But would love a piece of yours. It is so cool to see others still cook and bake, hard to find a lot of people that do still enjoy baking. I am a messy cook but do clean it up when I am done , just makes people nervous when they are cooking with me. 
Still want to come to Surrey, when I found out that was where my fathers family was from. He always wanted to visit but the cancer hit him so young just when they were going to start doing a lot of traveling. Maybe when DH gets back working we can plan a trip over, we could meet for coffee and yarn shopping and some fabric shopping!! Have a great beginning of the week.


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed also, hope everyone sleeps well and has great dreams.
> Hugs and faerie dust to keep your dreams.


She is beautiful Polendra! My faerie's would love to have her visit their garden home! (had to move them and really downsize as they were washing away from all the rains) This fall or maybe next spring I'll post pictures, I create all my things mostly from twigs and barks and stones.


----------



## Patches39

Time to get busy, talk later :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> She is beautiful Polendra! My faerie's would love to have her visit their garden home! (had to move them and really downsize as they were washing away from all the rains) This fall or maybe next spring I'll post pictures, I create all my things mostly from twigs and barks and stones.


Yes you have had more than your fair share of moisture this year, you are going to have algea growing on the sides of the house before long. lol, I hope it dries out a little bit for, not a drought, those are just as bad, but enough that you don't need rubber boots just to go down the driveway or through the yard.  Poor fairy garden, their little wings must be very soggy. 
Have a great day, hope your DM and C are having a good day also.


----------



## Marianne818

Dreamweaver said:


> I was raised in a house with real butter all the time.... Mom practically lives on butter and chocolate.... I can't help but believe the real thing is better for us..... I have cut way back, but still use the real deal....


It is odd that I can tolerate the "real" butter much better than oleo's or margarine's. I did have a bit of a rash this past week I made a casserole of some easy type.. it called for cheese and Daniel has used all my processed so I used C's sharp cheddar. Then we had pizza 2 nights later.. cheese overload and major rash across my back!!!! I have a steroid cream that the doc keeps me supplied with, it helps but I tend to be quite miserable when I mess up the diet! Uncooked milk will send me to the hospital with severe pain, feels like ants crawling through my insides. Mayo causes major red splotches that itch so badly that even benidryl (sp) can't relieve.. I'm just a messed up person when it comes to allergies!!!


----------



## Marianne818

dollyclaire said:


> Oh Marianne you have to try the Yorkshire pudding with your meat and gravy, it is so tasty. My older sister used to make it every Sunday and the batter for it was always mixed up in the morning and left to stand. She always said that made a big difference. My special sister(my ex SIL was married to my brother) her late partner was a Yorkshire man and he always said you had to make extra Yorkshire puddings as you then could have it for dessert. He would take a little individual pudding spread with with a little jam and sprinkle with caster sugar and fold it over before eating it.
> Hmm all this talk of food is making me hungry, I will have to go and have some breakfast before I head out to the Doctors.


Okay.. I'll have to find a recipe for the Yorkshire puddings then.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Hi Sam: 
For some reason the First Nation insist that their outfits be called regalia, but I don't know the signifigance. DH and I wondered if it was to discourage folks from treating them lightly as if disposable or because each thing on the outfit means something special to the individual or his/her tribe. I do know that they are hand made (usually by the individual if an adult) and often handed down through the generations. I do believe that the regalia could be a study in itself.
Zoe is very knowledgable about this. I do know that we had some visitors who were from a plains tribe and their regalia was quite different.

Trisha



thewren said:


> those were some beautiful costumes - I bet it was great fun.
> 
> thanks for sharing.
> 
> I get brain stall quaite often -- and it does - in a big hand basket.
> 
> sam


----------



## Spider

At the antique shops we have two of the most darling Fairy cottages, made of cement. The roofs come off. The windows have wire over them. One is a Swedish cottage and one is an English cottage. I guess they are for a garden, but they are too precious to be outside with our differences in temps. Rain. The children that come in think Peter Pan lives in them. I had never seen them before. Still enjoying my morning coffee. Have to get going, all this talk of knitting and quilting makes me feel like I should accomplish something. Have a lot material cut for scrap prairie quilts as I call them. I am tieing one and will go I. The donate box. Had one in the box but gave it to my mom to give to her long time friend who is suffering so much from crippling arthritis. She still works hard on her farm all my herself and she is always bringing my mom garden thi GS and will not take anything from my mom so I thought this handmade item she can use every night when sits down at the end of the day might be something she would accept. So now need to get busy sewing some more. Using flannel on the back makes them so soft. But the coffee is tasting so good right now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Morning tea. :-D Well really it is coffee and cheese cake with fresh blueberries and black currant cordial. mmmm


----------



## Marianne818

PurpleFi said:


> I just push the children out of the way! :roll:


ROFL... C won't let me do that.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. I'm going to be the dummy here. Actually I learned to cook on my own with one cookbook that I got as a wedding gift. Anyway, that's another novel.. LOL.. how does one get the beef drippings, chicken drippings and so on??? I rarely fry anything, cook meats either in the crockpot or on the outside grill and for holidays I deep fry the turkey :thumbup: Truly I am still a novice in the kitchen, I worked shift work for so many years, I rarely had time to enjoy cooking. I am branching out now that I am retired so any and all help is greatly appreciated!!! (especially by Cindi :thumbup


When you roast your meat in the oven what ever is in the pan is the drippings. Mum would save all the fat in a jar and use it for frying and sometimes in biscuits too.


----------



## Marianne818

wannabear said:


> I was there with a friend one day, and he told me to focus on one section of water as it went down. I think we mostly just look at it as a whole, and it can be overwhelming. Maybe it's all that raw power that draws us to visiting waterfalls. So I picked out a particular spray and followed it down. When you do that, it sort of freezes the motion in your mind. It looks totally different. Give it a try.


Oh I do that also... one reason I moved to this area is because of all the waterfalls that are close by. I have no idea of the count but I know I have been to at least 14 different falls all within an hour or so drive. C knows if I say I want to go falling I need a major nature break!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from blustery Surrey. More rain overnight and more to come, all good for the garden.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to those who need them and big hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today


lovely as always! I love the colours in your hanging basket!


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> Oh gosh I know that feeling. When baking for coffee mornings it is so hard not to try everything(just in case its not right!!). Cookies and cheese straws especially are good warm. No wonder I can't loose wait.x


Cheese straws, especially with chilli and parmesan, would be my downfall. This is why, on my own I hardly ever bake, other than my bread. Bread and yoghurt are my survival foods.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee this morning with a little something on the side.


I'll take a seat at that table for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Still trying to catch up, mainly scanning if I miss something important please pm me!

Love looking at clouds and take plenty of pictures myself. Edit-look at floors or walls in bathrooms and find pictures in the swirls there also lol weird i know

Julie love seeing avatar pics of grandkids!

Thank you all for comments on article. I am not one to be in the spot light dont like having attention on me, however I have already had a phone call from someone whose 22 year old daughter has started having issues and she called to ask about doctors procedures etc and that is why I did the article. So at least I know I helped someone by doing it which was my objective for doing
it.

A little warmer here today thankfully yesterday house was closed up had sweatshirt n pants on and under a blanket the wind did not help any! Off to get moving and busy back later.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I wanted to bookmark this recipe and also the English muffin one, but when I just 'bookmark this page' in Google (or in Firefox, whichever it is) I get the entire tea party. It's been so long since I've been on that I've forgotten how to nab just one thing. We are using a couple of elderly computers and I don't want to put the Evernote program on them. Might be the straw that broke the camel's back.


Zoe will know a better way- but when I am bookmarking, I put at the top, the page number that I am interested in.


----------



## Marianne818

jknappva said:


> Thought I'd add a morning picture to go with those so many send us.
> If you remember I'd posted a picture of the 'Groom' swan at my sisters back yard. Well, while my grandson was here from TX, he and my daughter stayed with my sister since she has a large house. When they came back from an outing one afternoon, Groom swan was in the yard. My sister was trying to get him to eat from her hand so my grandson could get a picture. The groom was so quick when he did grab it, he couldn't get a picture. Of course, he wouldn't do it again...this was as close as he'd get. Bride and Groom swan know the 'hand that feeds them'!!
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I did
> JuneK


Love this!!


----------



## Designer1234

Gwen will be posting at the following link today sometime, giving you the information regarding the *3 scarves she will be teaching for her workshop next week*.

I have emailed her with the link and here it is for you all.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188512-1.html#3698577*


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am missing my hanging baskets this year. I didn't do any because I knew I'd be super busy and the teens don't like to water. Lots of rain over night here as well.
> To go with the flowers this morning's view from my deck.


Curious to know how you do it, Caren!? Very clever result!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie....what a darling in your avatar!!
> JuneK


He is so gorgeous! His favourite thing at the moment is Leggo- they went to a Leggo show, and could barely drag him away.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thought I'd add a morning picture to go with those so many send us.
> If you remember I'd posted a picture of the 'Groom' swan at my sisters back yard. Well, while my grandson was here from TX, he and my daughter stayed with my sister since she has a large house. When they came back from an outing one afternoon, Groom swan was in the yard. My sister was trying to get him to eat from her hand so my grandson could get a picture. The groom was so quick when he did grab it, he couldn't get a picture. Of course, he wouldn't do it again...this was as close as he'd get. Bride and Groom swan know the 'hand that feeds them'!!
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I did
> JuneK


Most of our swans are black- can't recall if we have ANY white ones to be honest.


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> It stayed that way for quite some time was lovely to sit and watch.
> 
> I do that too, and I need to have an empty house with no people in it to really dig in and clean. For some reason I can't accomplish any cleaning worthwhile when people are around.
> 
> I have to have the house empty as well or at the vey least the teens need to be in their rooms and not bother me.


I never or rarely have the house empty.. C stays constantly in the living room so my cleaning binges are restricted to my room, bathroom and mom's room. I am a total neat freak about my kitchen and C has learned to do it my way or else it gets redone! She would put everything in the dishwasher and I prefer to wash my baking pans by hand also my spatulas and wooden spoons and such, she just tosses everything in and if it gets messed up, replaces them! She stopped doing that when she put my cast iron skillet in one night. I almost moved out over that one.. ROFL.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> And I agree :-D


Patches' comment re my current avatar photo of the DGS.
Thanks Patches!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm like that too about my kitchen....but I had to learn to "allow" some differences; but never the cast iron pans in the dishwasher! I like to scrub my stainless steel pans also -- they are Lifetime cookware and were my first big purchase after moving to the big city...very sentimental about those pans and about my first sewing machine...they were great investments for a single girl trying to make her way in the world.



Marianne818 said:


> I never or rarely have the house empty.. C stays constantly in the living room so my cleaning binges are restricted to my room, bathroom and mom's room. I am a total neat freak about my kitchen and C has learned to do it my way or else it gets redone! She would put everything in the dishwasher and I prefer to wash my baking pans by hand also my spatulas and wooden spoons and such, she just tosses everything in and if it gets messed up, replaces them! She stopped doing that when she put my cast iron skillet in one night. I almost moved out over that one.. ROFL.


----------



## Marianne818

Poledra65 said:


> Yes you have had more than your fair share of moisture this year, you are going to have algea growing on the sides of the house before long. lol, I hope it dries out a little bit for, not a drought, those are just as bad, but enough that you don't need rubber boots just to go down the driveway or through the yard.  Poor fairy garden, their little wings must be very soggy.
> Have a great day, hope your DM and C are having a good day also.


Oh we do have the algae all over the outside of the house and my camper is almost totally green.. I have power washed it several times but just keeps coming back. The red clay has made everything concrete a dark orange color.. I was trying to power wash it away, but was told unless I used the acid it wouldn't come off. I have a fear of any acid after my experiences at the chemical plant.. so nope.. the orange color is becoming a nice shade for me.. ROFL.


----------



## Marianne818

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Sam:
> For some reason the First Nation insist that their outfits be called regalia, but I don't know the signifigance. DH and I wondered if it was to discourage folks from treating them lightly as if disposable or because each thing on the outfit means something special to the individual or his/her tribe. I do know that they are hand made (usually by the individual if an adult) and often handed down through the generations. I do believe that the regalia could be a study in itself.
> Zoe is very knowledgable about this. I do know that we had some visitors who were from a plains tribe and their regalia was quite different.
> 
> Trisha


I do know that it is an offensive term to call their regalia a costume.. this is their heritage and should be honored as such. I could not remember the term of regalia is why I said clothing.


----------



## Marianne818

Spider said:


> At the antique shops we have two of the most darling Fairy cottages, made of cement. The roofs come off. The windows have wire over them. One is a Swedish cottage and one is an English cottage. I guess they are for a garden, but they are too precious to be outside with our differences in temps. Rain. The children that come in think Peter Pan lives in them. I had never seen them before. Still enjoying my morning coffee. Have to get going, all this talk of knitting and quilting makes me feel like I should accomplish something. Have a lot material cut for scrap prairie quilts as I call them. I am tieing one and will go I. The donate box. Had one in the box but gave it to my mom to give to her long time friend who is suffering so much from crippling arthritis. She still works hard on her farm all my herself and she is always bringing my mom garden thi GS and will not take anything from my mom so I thought this handmade item she can use every night when sits down at the end of the day might be something she would accept. So now need to get busy sewing some more. Using flannel on the back makes them so soft. But the coffee is tasting so good right now.


Oh I wish you could post a picture of the cottages and of your quilts!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Still trying to catch up, mainly scanning if I miss something important please pm me!
> ...
> 
> Julie love seeing avatar pics of grandkids!
> 
> Thank you all for comments on article. I am not one to be in the spot light dont like having attention on me, however I have already had a phone call from someone whose 22 year old daughter has started having issues and she called to ask about doctors procedures etc and that is why I did the article. So at least I know I helped someone by doing it which was my objective for doing
> it.


Even if it is only this one girl, that makes it all worthwhile, doesn't it?
I love seeing the little boy! but will almost certainly go back to castles or landscapes. Too bad if it confuses people!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I am missing my hanging baskets this year. I didn't do any because I knew I'd be super busy and the teens don't like to water. Lots of rain over night here as well.
> To go with the flowers this morning's view from my deck.


That pool looks so tempting. Went to my local pool today and there were a lot of people who couldn't swim in a straight line!


----------



## Marianne818

NanaCaren said:


> When you roast your meat in the oven what ever is in the pan is the drippings. Mum would save all the fat in a jar and use it for frying and sometimes in biscuits too.


Hmmmmm I will have to try that.. I normally make the sauces from the drippings if I do roast the meats. In the summers I either grill or use the slow cooker as I hate to heat the house with the oven. I've put a smoker on my Christmas wish list.. LOL.. if they are smart they will get one when they clearance them at the end of the summer :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I had it posted on an other page, does not work if I try to post direct. It will show up as a download, but then the sound works. Hmmmm have to figure that one out still.
> Drag from original page to desk top, then post as usual for a photo. The motion works but sound does not.


That sounds far to technical for me. Love the coffee and little something except I want a large something. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Bride and Groom swan know the 'hand that feeds them'!!
Hope you enjoy it as much as I did
JuneK[/quote]

Lovely black swan. There are swans at a local pond and they wander up to peoples houses to be fed.


----------



## Marianne818

Lurker 2 said:


> Even if it is only this one girl, that makes it all worthwhile, doesn't it?
> I love seeing the little boy! but will almost certainly go back to castles or landscapes. Too bad if it confuses people!


Love the pictures of the grands for sure.. but know your castles and landscapes are part of you also!! I should change my avatar, just no recent picture (without my mouth open :-( :roll: ) and I haven't been to a waterfall in a few weeks.. I'm boring.. pppffft.. nope.. just too much on my plate right now..can't even get a visit in with Gwen this week!!!!!!!!!!! Now that is scary!!!! :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Thanks have my coffee, and know its a good morning, beautiful flowers, and as always a place to plan my day. :-D I just love the way you take the time to share. Thanks so much. :-D


You're welcome :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Love the pictures of the grands for sure.. but know your castles and landscapes are part of you also!! I should change my avatar, just no recent picture (without my mouth open :-( :roll: ) and I haven't been to a waterfall in a few weeks.. I'm boring.. pppffft.. nope.. just too much on my plate right now..can't even get a visit in with Gwen this week!!!!!!!!!!! Now that is scary!!!! :shock:


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## oddball

Dreamweaver said:


> Good grief,,, she is a speed demon..... I'm not familiar with that pattern. I'll have to look it up. she puts me to shame,,,i have a Christmas quilt top almost finished and then put it aside..... 4 years ago.... I really must finish that!!!!


Thats ok Jynx, I started a grandmothers flower garden one when DD was 2, I finally finished it when she was 16. She has not been sewing long so she is so enthusiastic about everything which is great. I think she put a photo of it on kp under 'has anyone started Christmas yet'.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Morning tea. :-D Well really it is coffee and cheese cake with fresh blueberries and black currant cordial. mmmm


On my way, MY OH MY. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> wonder if I could use a 200° oven - how do you know when they are done?
> 
> sam


Angora1 wrote:
Just cover them in water and soak them overnight. It's not like a sunflower sprout and soft and green, which I thought. You might just see the occasional slight white tail on some of the nuts. Then when they were dried so slowly for so long they got crunchy all the way through. I know in Germany they even soak their muesli overnight and consider that to have more nutrition. I use spring water.

Best way I've found is to try one. In the warming oven I do them for 2 days. DH did them in the oven at lowest temp and they were still chewy so I showed him the warming oven when I got back from KAP and we did them 8 hrs. more. 
The nuts have to be raw nuts to sprout. Not all of them sprout but I was thinking that I could probably grown a tree from the almonds that do sprout. I did walnuts and cashews and didn't see any little tails on those but did on the almonds. Today is the second day in the warming oven.


----------



## angelam

Sam I'm so glad to have found you again. When you went missing from the general chit chat pages a few weeks back I began to wonder if you were ill. Didn't realise they had moved you! I have not participated in the Knitting Tea Party before but always enjoy your chat about your family and your recipes. Enjoyed all this weeks chat about your Knit-a-Palooza! Sounds like everyone had a good time!


----------



## RookieRetiree

You can just tell everyone that you have a terra cotta terrace.



Marianne818 said:


> Oh we do have the algae all over the outside of the house and my camper is almost totally green.. I have power washed it several times but just keeps coming back. The red clay has made everything concrete a dark orange color.. I was trying to power wash it away, but was told unless I used the acid it wouldn't come off. I have a fear of any acid after my experiences at the chemical plant.. so nope.. the orange color is becoming a nice shade for me.. ROFL.


----------



## jheiens

angelam said:


> Sam I'm so glad to have found you again. When you went missing from the general chit chat pages a few weeks back I began to wonder if you were ill. Didn't realise they had moved you! I have not participated in the Knitting Tea Party before but always enjoy your chat about your family and your recipes. Enjoyed all this weeks chat about your Knit-a-Palooza! Sounds like everyone had a good time!


Welcome to the tea party, angelam. You're always welcome, you know that. There are never too many at the table and always an empty chair for you to sit a spell and visit. Come again soon, please.

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. I'll have to find a recipe for the Yorkshire puddings then.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Simple simple simple!

Yorkshire Puddings
makes 12 servings 
3 eggs (I find I need only 1 large egg) 
1 cup milk (room temperature) 
1 cup all-purpose white flour 
2 tablespoons butter (or the fat drippings)

Directions
1.Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).
2.In a medium bowl, beat eggs with milk. Stir in flour. Set aside.
3.Divide butter evenly into the twelve cups of a muffin tin, about 1/2 teaspoon per cup. Place tin in oven to melt butter, 2 to 5 minutes. Remove tin from oven, and distribute batter evenly among buttery cups.
4.Bake in preheated oven 5 minutes. Reduce heat to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), and bake 25 minutes more or until puffed and golden.

Smother with gravy and enjoy!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

As feared, DH and DGS are coming down with the virus from me. They are just feeling icky and complaining of sore throats, so I'm feeding them warm liquids and lots of rest...it's a movie under the blankets day. We were able to get Despicable Me -- not too bad..wish the enunciation was better, but I guess cartoon people don't have teeth so makes it hard to speak clearly...or.hmmm..is it just my clogged up hearing? I am feeling better and will get busy here pretty soon to get something ready for dinner...maybe chicken stroganoff...wanted to try Caren's curry chicken, but don't have any coconut in the house and don't feel like going out just for that. I did get my things put away from KAP - I had just dropped them in the guest bedroom until now. But, DD and her friend are in Chicago doing a Braille day camp for the Lighthouse for the Blind for the next two weeks. The girls are staying nearby the Camp downtown Chicago, but will come here to the suburbs this next weekend to do laundry and get some home cooked meals. That's why I had to start getting the guest room cleaned out; the office is next so that the futon can be refreshed and ready to use. I think I'm going to put my KAP label on my WIP knitting bag today also...nice small stitching job. The bag is made out mesh and there was a tutorial on how to do needlework right on the mesh...may try some of that also...we'll see how ambitious I get.


----------



## gottastch

Spider said:


> I have frozen alot of tomatoes in the past and hope to this year . Frozen are great in soups and chili and hot dishes. Never have canned them , but do make salsa over the years. Picked up a crate of peaches yesterday and when they are ready, pies will go into the deep freeze and Kuchen . Froze 30some cups of rhubarb this spring and that will be nicn to have on hand.


Since we no longer have our chest freezer, we decided to purchase an upright which has less room  We figured for just DH and I, we didn't need a great big freezer again, thus the canning started...not as much room to freeze stuff so try to keep the freezer for just meat and items I prepare ahead of time and then cut into portions and freeze for the days I don't feel like cooking. My mom froze tomatoes too...she really liked doing that because as they thawed, the skins came right off...she liked them better that way in casseroles/soups/stews. If I pull out the 2 big turkeys, thaw and cook them and then cut the meat off the carcass and freeze that, I can make soup out of whatever meat is left on the carcass and have plenty of room for the soup to freeze AND some packages of frozen tomatoes


----------



## 5mmdpns

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Sam:
> For some reason the First Nation insist that their outfits be called regalia, but I don't know the signifigance. DH and I wondered if it was to discourage folks from treating them lightly as if disposable or because each thing on the outfit means something special to the individual or his/her tribe. I do know that they are hand made (usually by the individual if an adult) and often handed down through the generations. I do believe that the regalia could be a study in itself.
> Zoe is very knowledgable about this. I do know that we had some visitors who were from a plains tribe and their regalia was quite different.
> Trisha


Each outfit that is worn in a pow pow is handmade from "raw" material. The outfit is never a "bought" one but is often started the year before the pow wow. (I am writing the information from what I have experienced as a Plains Cree native). 
The grandmothers or mothers or sisters or aunts would make the outfits for the little ones. The older ones were expected to make their own with a little help from the others. The men would also design their own and would get help from other men or a family female person.

The outfit is referred to as regalia for a couple of reasons. 1. the outfit was seen as symbolic representing all of what the culture/dances were about. Often the dance was a story that was visually expressed. 2. the outfit was only worn for pow wows and never for any other reason 3. the person wearing the outfit was seen as someone who was royal and dignified. The feathered head dress is like the monarchy's crown. Only eagle feathers are permitted in a head dress and were usually reserved for chiefs and elders of the tribe.

To refer to the regalia as a "costume" is the most insulting thing that can be done to these outfits. A costume implies that it is cheap (not worthy of anything) and trashy. Whereas the term regalia symbolizes all things dignified and beyond reproach and of the highest respect.

Different native aboriginal tribes (of North America) did have different experiences and lifestyles and that is why you will see the different regalia. Also the regalia is made to represent things/events.

For those who are familiar with the traditional churches like Catholic and Greek orthodox, you will also be aware that each item in the church such as candles, linens, pictures, etc. has a different meaning. So too does the regalia designs/symbols and colors.

I have danced in some pow pows and one of my boyfriends was a story teller in pow wows. He one many awards. Some of the stories lasted an hour long -- quite a long time for one story-teller to dance and tell the tale of things. Each reserve will have their own type of pow wow to honor different aspects of life, most often of the seasons, the hunting, birth and death. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Zoe will know a better way- but when I am bookmarking, I put at the top, the page number that I am interested in.


I just copy and paste the post into a word document and save it in a folder on my desktop. Works for me but some computers are lacking in some necessary hardware to do this efficiently. Zoe


----------



## nittergma

That sounds like a horrible experience!! I'm glad you healed up well. I really think those remedies work great! With the tattoo you'd never notice it. They are very pretty.


oddball said:


> ooh Caren that must have been painful and frightening, but what a healing remedy honey is.So glad it worked. I think the newer style pressure cookers are much safer but still unsure of them.


----------



## nittergma

Nanacaren, Was that your Chicken Curry at the knitapalooza? It was perfection!!!


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> He's so pretty, and big.


I don't think I realized how large swans were until my sister got some pictures of them onshore in her yard. Usually it's just the black, Groom swan. They just don't look that large in the water.
JuneK


----------



## knitandstitch93

This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


----------



## 5mmdpns

some random thoughts as I don't know where my working brain cells are yet today.................... Zoe


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Morning tea. :-D Well really it is coffee and cheese cake with fresh blueberries and black currant cordial. mmmm


OH, Gosh !!! That looks sooooo good...but I'll take a cup of coffee with mine, thank you!
JuneK


----------



## purl2diva

knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


Absolutely beautiful and in my favorite color. You did a really nice job of coordinating fabrics.


----------



## 5mmdpns

knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


Beautiful is only one word that I can think of to describe it! Zoe


----------



## jknappva

Marianne818 said:


> Love this!!


I don't think many people have black and white swans as pets. THey sort of attached themselves to my sister. But she always makes sure she feeds them so they keep coming back!
They've even made an appearance at a couple of weddings she's had in her beautiful yard...thus the names Bride and Groom swan. She has another wedding for a friend's son scheduled for the fall.
Perhaps they'll put in another appearance!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is gorgeous --- thanks for sharing.



knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Sam I'm so glad to have found you again. When you went missing from the general chit chat pages a few weeks back I began to wonder if you were ill. Didn't realise they had moved you! I have not participated in the Knitting Tea Party before but always enjoy your chat about your family and your recipes. Enjoyed all this weeks chat about your Knit-a-Palooza! Sounds like everyone had a good time!


Please join in from now on!! We love having a lot of voices at Sam's table and he'll have a special chair with your name and your favorite beverage!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Each outfit that is worn in a pow pow is handmade from "raw" material. The outfit is never a "bought" one but is often started the year before the pow wow. (I am writing the information from what I have experienced as a Plains Cree native).
> The grandmothers or mothers or sisters or aunts would make the outfits for the little ones. The older ones were expected to make their own with a little help from the others. The men would also design their own and would get help from other men or a family female person.
> 
> The outfit is referred to as regalia for a couple of reasons. 1. the outfit was seen as symbolic representing all of what the culture/dances were about. Often the dance was a story that was visually expressed. 2. the outfit was only worn for pow wows and never for any other reason 3. the person wearing the outfit was seen as someone who was royal and dignified. The feathered head dress is like the monarchy's crown. Only eagle feathers are permitted in a head dress and were usually reserved for chiefs and elders of the tribe.
> 
> To refer to the regalia as a "costume" is the most insulting thing that can be done to these outfits. A costume implies that it is cheap (not worthy of anything) and trashy. Whereas the term regalia symbolizes all things dignified and beyond reproach and of the highest respect.
> 
> Different native aboriginal tribes (of North America) did have different experiences and lifestyles and that is why you will see the different regalia. Also the regalia is made to represent things/events.
> 
> For those who are familiar with the traditional churches like Catholic and Greek orthodox, you will also be aware that each item in the church such as candles, linens, pictures, etc. has a different meaning. So too does the regalia designs/symbols and colors.
> 
> I have danced in some pow pows and one of my boyfriends was a story teller in pow wows. He one many awards. Some of the stories lasted an hour long -- quite a long time for one story-teller to dance and tell the tale of things. Each reserve will have their own type of pow wow to honor different aspects of life, most often of the seasons, the hunting, birth and death. Zoe


Thanks for that fantastic information, Zoe. I doubt that many of us know this.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


Beautiful...I never learned to quilt! Although my mother made a lot. And would have quilting 'bees' with the frame set up and all the neighbor women would come and help with the tie/sewing whatever was needed to finish it.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. DD and 3 oldest GCs had driven over to intramural fields on campus to go for a run. Not thinking, DD left car unlocked so if GCs didn't want to run a second lap they could sit in cool car. Like I said definitely not thinking and left her purse with keys, cards, etc. in car......yep her purse was stolen. She had her cell phone on her and called me; too upset to call police so I did for her then drove over there with spare car key (well not really a spare key but my keys) Hard lesson to learn. Police dusted car for finger prints, etc. made a report. She had a large amount of cash in her purse, debit card, credit card, driver's license....all now canceled (did that while waiting for police to finish the crime scene. Police said it was the second one this week in that area. Needless to say DD is pretty upset. Again, hard lesson to learn. She has to be at work at 3 so no time to go get new driver's license today...will go tomorrow hopefully. Oh yeah...car key costs $200 to replace...dang....guess we will not get a 3rd key made; she will have to get one from DH.


----------



## jknappva

...all now canceled (did that while waiting for police to finish the crime scene. Police said it was the second one this week in that area. Needless to say DD is pretty upset. Again, hard lesson to learn. She has to be at work at 3 so no time to go get new driver's license today...will go tomorrow hopefully. Oh yeah...car key costs $200 to replace...dang....guess we will not get a 3rd key made; she will have to get one from DH.[/quote]

Yes, that's definitely hard way to learn that lesson. But sometimes we do things without really thinking!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, that's definitely hard way to learn that lesson. But sometimes we do things without really thinking!
JuneK[/quote]

Yep...can tell she is upset with herself....oh well...just thankful no one was hurt. Might make her even take mom's advise to not go running without a buddy or one of the dogs too.


----------



## jknappva

Thought you might like another picture of Groom Swan taken the same day as the first one. He's being sure he doesn't get too close. I just don't realize how long swans' necks are but this sure is a tell!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. DD and 3 oldest GCs had driven over to intramural fields on campus to go for a run. Not thinking, DD left car unlocked so if GCs didn't want to run a second lap they could sit in cool car. Like I said definitely not thinking and left her purse with keys, cards, etc. in car......yep her purse was stolen. She had her cell phone on her and called me; too upset to call police so I did for her then drove over there with spare car key (well not really a spare key but my keys) Hard lesson to learn. Police dusted car for finger prints, etc. made a report. She had a large amount of cash in her purse, debit card, credit card, driver's license....all now canceled (did that while waiting for police to finish the crime scene. Police said it was the second one this week in that area. Needless to say DD is pretty upset. Again, hard lesson to learn. She has to be at work at 3 so no time to go get new driver's license today...will go tomorrow hopefully. Oh yeah...car key costs $200 to replace...dang....guess we will not get a 3rd key made; she will have to get one from DH.


Oh Gwen, so very sorry to hear this. I'm sure she works so hard for her money and to lose that cash and then the cards. An awful feeling when one realizes their purse is gone and all within. My heart goes out to her. The one positive thing is she has YOU. I hope they find who did this but I know the chances are small. Sending your DD Big Hugs, which I'm sure you already gave her.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, that's definitely hard way to learn that lesson. But sometimes we do things without really thinking!
> JuneK


Yep...can tell she is upset with herself....oh well...just thankful no one was hurt. Might make her even take mom's advise to not go running without a buddy or one of the dogs too.[/quote]

Oh yes, for sure. Having her physically hurt would have been the worst. Hope she takes her Mom's advice now.


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. quote]
> 
> Oh Gwen, so sorry this had to happen!!! Thankfully no one was hurt!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, Zoe....I remember some of the dances, the Shawl Dance sticks in my memory. Beautiful regalia and wonderful stories passed from generation to generation.



jknappva said:


> Thanks for that fantastic information, Zoe. I doubt that many of us know this.
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

I remember my Mom being in sewing circles and quilting bees and they would make beautiful things for raffles at the church bazaar, etc. I remember all the women who worked with Mom on their fabulous quilts.



jknappva said:


> Beautiful...I never learned to quilt! Although my mother made a lot. And would have quilting 'bees' with the frame set up and all the neighbor women would come and help with the tie/sewing whatever was needed to finish it.
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Zoe....I remember some of the dances, the Shawl Dance sticks in my memory. Beautiful regalia and wonderful stories passed from generation to generation.


Hi Rookie, how are you feeling today?


----------



## gottastch

The annual pow wow, in my area, is coming up mid-August. We have it on our calendar to go and watch the story telling and other events that are planned


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no...that is a terrible way to start the day. I'm glad no one was hurt in the incident and all things are replaceable except for the cash. The hassle of it all is annoying also. Give her a big hug from us and let her know we've all probably done the same thing; not thinking of the possible consequences.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. DD and 3 oldest GCs had driven over to intramural fields on campus to go for a run. Not thinking, DD left car unlocked so if GCs didn't want to run a second lap they could sit in cool car. Like I said definitely not thinking and left her purse with keys, cards, etc. in car......yep her purse was stolen. She had her cell phone on her and called me; too upset to call police so I did for her then drove over there with spare car key (well not really a spare key but my keys) Hard lesson to learn. Police dusted car for finger prints, etc. made a report. She had a large amount of cash in her purse, debit card, credit card, driver's license....all now canceled (did that while waiting for police to finish the crime scene. Police said it was the second one this week in that area. Needless to say DD is pretty upset. Again, hard lesson to learn. She has to be at work at 3 so no time to go get new driver's license today...will go tomorrow hopefully. Oh yeah...car key costs $200 to replace...dang....guess we will not get a 3rd key made; she will have to get one from DH.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wow, he's a beauty and he can really stretch that neck! Do you know if the Bride and Groom swans intertwine their necks or is that just an ice sculptor's rendering?



jknappva said:


> Thought you might like another picture of Groom Swan taken the same day as the first one. He's being sure he doesn't get too close. I just don't realize how long swans' necks are but this sure is a tell!
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sat outside this morning and had my cuppa' This is part of my view. The crabapple tree is loaded as is the apple tree. A beautiful day. It's clouded over now, but it was gorgeous earlier.


----------



## Cashmeregma

June, amazing shot of the swan and I may have missed some posts as I just came in on the last page. Is he a wild swan? Yes, they sure do have long necks and this photo really shows it. :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Our TVO (television Ontario) broadcast a great program last evening about the Outer Hebrides. It's part of their series called Coasts. It came on the air at about 4:00 A.M. and Stewart woke me up to watch it. (Just an aside; he would not normally do this on pain of death but, he knew we had been so interested in the Puffins). I lamented the fact that you could not all see it and left it at that.

While I was outside harvesting the red currents; he did his computer magic and found this site for us. Do watch it all. Our puffins are there.
Hey Sam-- I remember you asking about the puff of black sand/smoke coming out of the den just after they entered. It turns out that their potty/lu is just inside the doorway. Do try this link

http://ww3.tvo.org/video/164237/coast-outer-hebrides


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm feeling better - but as I was reading to DGS this a.m. (he's a little under the weather) he let me know that my voice was perfect for the monster voices without even trying. I slept very good last night and actually have gotten some things accomplished so far...dinner of chicken stroganoff is in the oven; only have to make the noodles. I also got the guest room cleaned out and all I have left is to put fresh linens on the bed and wipe the dust off of the surfaces. I think I'll sit and sew and do some more knitting on DH's second sock this afternoon while the guys take their nap. I've been searching for a couple of patterns for my sister and think I may have some stash yarn to go with them and if she wants them, I'll make up a box for her. She wants to make one of the very popular tiered front cardigans -- I think I found what she's looking for in one of the magazines that Pup Lover brought to Ohio....yea!!

Thanks for asking - how are you doing? Have you been able to recuperate from your long drive and the excitement of the KAP?



Angora1 said:


> Hi Rookie, how are you feeling today?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Our TVO (television Ontario) broadcast a great program last evening about the Outer Hebrides. It's part of their series called Coasts. It came on the air at about 4:00 A.M. and Stewart woke me up to watch it. (Just an aside; he would not normally do this on pain of death but, he knew we had been so interested in the Puffins). I lamented the fact that you could not all see it and left it at that.
> 
> While I was outside harvesting the red currents; he did his computer magic and found this site for us. Do watch it all. Our puffins are there.
> Hey Sam-- I remember you asking about the puff of black sand/smoke coming out of the den just after they entered. It turns out that their potty/lu is just inside the doorway. Do try this link
> 
> http://ww3.tvo.org/video/164237/coast-outer-hebrides


Thank you so much. Will pull it up now and then get a nap and back to knitting. Have just done cleaning and found 2 things I had been looking desperately for. So glad as I was not taking the garbage out till I found them. LOL Good thing I found them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh no, it says I can't watch it because of my location and rights restrictions. Must be because I'm in the US. I'll just have to come up to your place. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wow, they're red already? Isn't that early?



Angora1 said:


> Sat outside this morning and had my cuppa' This is part of my view. The crabapple tree is loaded as is the apple tree. A beautiful day. It's clouded over now, but it was gorgeous earlier.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It won't let me in due to "geographic restrictions"...but I appreciate the thought.



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Our TVO (television Ontario) broadcast a great program last evening about the Outer Hebrides. It's part of their series called Coasts. It came on the air at about 4:00 A.M. and Stewart woke me up to watch it. (Just an aside; he would not normally do this on pain of death but, he knew we had been so interested in the Puffins). I lamented the fact that you could not all see it and left it at that.
> 
> While I was outside harvesting the red currents; he did his computer magic and found this site for us. Do watch it all. Our puffins are there.
> Hey Sam-- I remember you asking about the puff of black sand/smoke coming out of the den just after they entered. It turns out that their potty/lu is just inside the doorway. Do try this link
> 
> http://ww3.tvo.org/video/164237/coast-outer-hebrides


----------



## GrandmaDi

Gweniepooh said:


> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. DD and 3 oldest GCs had driven over to intramural fields on campus to go for a run. Not thinking, DD left car unlocked so if GCs didn't want to run a second lap they could sit in cool car.
> 
> What a lousy way to spend a morning! Glad everyone is fine, tho. Don't you just hate when this kind of stuff happens!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm feeling better - but as I was reading to DGS this a.m. (he's a little under the weather) he let me know that my voice was perfect for the monster voices without even trying. I slept very good last night and actually have gotten some things accomplished so far...dinner of chicken stroganoff is in the oven; only have to make the noodles. I also got the guest room cleaned out and all I have left is to put fresh linens on the bed and wipe the dust off of the surfaces. I think I'll sit and sew and do some more knitting on DH's second sock this afternoon while the guys take their nap. I've been searching for a couple of patterns for my sister and think I may have some stash yarn to go with them and if she wants them, I'll make up a box for her. She wants to make one of the very popular tiered front cardigans -- I think I found what she's looking for in one of the magazines that Pup Lover brought to Ohio....yea!!
> 
> Thanks for asking - how are you doing? Have you been able to recuperate from your long drive and the excitement of the KAP?


I laughed out loud about the part of you having the perfect voice for monster voices. Wow, it is still recovering. I hope you didn't damage your voice at the KAP. Sorry he is under the weather now.:-(

Yes, I am recovered from the KAP since I was selfish and stayed home and took care of myself. DH has been very good about calling me and letting me know how the concerts have gone and they have been wonderful with such great standing room only audiences.

Hope your DGS feels better soon. Hugs


----------



## Designer1234

Here is my Mother's recipe for Pop over Yorkshire puddings.

2 cups flour
1 tsp Baking Powder
1 tsp salt ( I use half of that as we have to watch our salt)
2 cups milk,
4 eggs.

Mix -* let stand in Fridge for at least 3 hours*.

Use beef drippings if you wish -------

( I use canola oil and add l tablespoon of drippings from a roast - not the fat (as Pat has two replaced heart valves so our diet is a bit restricted) fill muffin tins with l/3 canola oil plus dripping - place in oven until oil is HOT

--- add 1/2 cup of cold batter. This amount can be adjusted - I add a bit more than the recipe calls for as we like them light and quite high.

Bake at 400 degrees until they puff up and are golden brown. 17 - 25 minutes --- depending on your oven.

If you want them them to fall, take them out as soon as the tops are nice and brown -- they will fall then and are more like the English Yorkshires -Quite a bit heavier -

We leave them in longer so that they are cooked through and are well done.

Use with sliced beef and gravy -- I like to make my gravy from roast drippings with finely sliced mushrooms, but it is good without the mushrooms too.

This is the recipe my Grandmother had in her recipe book - so it is 125 years old at least She poured the batter into HOT beef drippings in a cake pan -- and didn't cook it as long -it was allowed to rise and brown and then was taken out of the oven and allowed to fall.- We prefer them as popovers. This recipe has been in our family for many many years as I don't know whether my Grandmother got it from her Mother so it is oooold!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, they're red already? Isn't that early?


Red but tiny. A long way to go till ready for use. These apples don't taste very good though. A very old tree. Wonder if we need to get a new tree? This was here when we bought.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my Mother's recipe for Pop over Yorkshire puddings.
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 1 tsp Baking Powder
> 1 tsp salt ( I use half of that as we have to watch our salt)
> 2 cups milk,
> 4 eggs.
> 
> Mix - let stand in Fridge for at least 3 hours.
> 
> Use beef drippings if you wish -------( I use canola oil and add l tablespoon of drippings from a roast - not the fat (as Pat has two replaced heart valves so our diet is a bit restricted) fill muffin tins with l/3 canola oil plus dripping - place in oven until oil is HOT --- add l/3 cup maximum of cold batter. Bake at 400 degrees until they puff up and are golden brown. 17 - 25 minutes --- depending on your oven.
> 
> If you want them them to fall, take them out as soon as the tops are nice and brown -- they will fall then and are more like the English Yorkshires -Quite a bit heavier -
> 
> We leave them in longer so that they are cooked through and are well done.
> 
> Use with sliced beef and gravy -- I like to make my gravy from roast drippings with finely sliced mushrooms, but it is good without the mushrooms too.
> 
> This is the recipe my Grandmother had in her recipes. She poured the batter into beef drippings in a cake pan -- and didn't cook it as long -it was allowed to rise and brown and then was taken out of the oven and allowed to fall.- We prefer them as popovers.


This was my favorite meal with rump roast.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I'm so sorry. We didn't know that it wasn't accessible to the U.S. We'll work on it.
Trisha



Angora1 said:


> Oh no, it says I can't watch it because of my location and rights restrictions. Must be because I'm in the US. I'll just have to come up to your place. LOL


----------



## Pup lover

Only up to page 18, have beets from garden roasting in oven ovenand need to go water flowers.

Have we heard from kehinkle Kathy? Did she get her her van fixed?


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Live Panda feed. So cute.

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/07/29/world/asia/china-panda-24-7-broadcast


----------



## Designer1234

Here is another yorkshire pop over recipe my dil uses - it is good too:

Olive oil or butter
2 eggs, (must be at room temperature)
2 cups milk
2 cups flour 
salt, pepper or seasoning to taste.

Pour oil, butter or drippibgs from roast been into muffin tins or containers 
(ceramic remekins give good results) she uses the muffin tins.

lightly beat eggs, add milk and lightly add flour and seasonings.

This is more like Zoe's recipe.

pour into hot containers and bake at 375 d.F or l90Degrees C.

They should puff up and are ready when golden brown. 

Pat and I like the one from my Grandmother better.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm so sorry. We didn't know that it wasn't accessible to the U.S. We'll work on it.
> Trisha


Ok, you are 4 1/2 - 5 hrs. from me. Late for dinner, but perfect for watching a show. LOL

Looks like you are in a beautiful location as the map shows you are on a lake. Are you the one that posted you are on an Indian Reservation? I know that was on a lake also.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Live Panda feed. So cute.
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/07/29/world/asia/china-panda-24-7-broadcast


Awwwww, how precious.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> Only up to page 18, have beets from garden roasting in oven ovenand need to go water flowers.
> 
> Have we heard from kehinkle Kathy? Did she get her her van fixed?


Hey Pup lover. Fresh beets from the garden. Lovely.

I've missed that. Hope her van is ok. I remember Pacer saying something about her van but that's all. Hope it got fixed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oh my, can tell I need a nap. Bye all.


----------



## Spider

Marianne818 said:


> Oh I wish you could post a picture of the cottages and of your quilts!!


I wish I could learn how to post from my IPad. I have alot of pictures from the store on here under my photos. But I am not sure how to do it. I can send pictures to anyone I have PM accounts in my contacts do that all the time.
Julie, love you grandchildren pictures they are so cute. Seth is a doll and Gwen's grandkids were all so cute and ANGELIC looking. And the crochet ability of one was impressive. I am going to try and teach some of my girlfriends from years ago how to crochet in a couple of weeks, may need some wine along the way. We all tried one get together to play bridge, we drank wine while trying to learn and we never did catch on.


----------



## Designer1234

Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much. Will pull it up now and then get a nap and back to knitting. Have just done cleaning and found 2 things I had been looking desperately for. So glad as I was not taking the garbage out till I found them. LOL Good thing I found them.


Thanks for the link! It was really interesting. I saw a movie about the sinking of the ship that carried all the whiskey-- didn't realize it was a true story. I think it would be great to visit that part of the world. So different than here.


----------



## gottastch

Angora1 said:


> Sat outside this morning and had my cuppa' This is part of my view. The crabapple tree is loaded as is the apple tree. A beautiful day. It's clouded over now, but it was gorgeous earlier.


Beautiful, Angora!!!


----------



## gottastch

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like another picture of Groom Swan taken the same day as the first one. He's being sure he doesn't get too close. I just don't realize how long swans' necks are but this sure is a tell!
> JuneK


Love the groom swan...thanks for posting!!!


----------



## gottastch

Okay, got too hungry so had to try making Zoe's Yorkshire Pudding recipe. I heated the milk in the microwave to a little more than room temperature, figuring the cold eggs would bring the temperature down to roughly room temperature. Did the rest according to Zoe's directions...looks yummy to me. I copied your recipe too now, Shirley...will try that another time


----------



## Spider

The quilt is beautiflmlovemthe fabrics. The swan pictures are so neat to be that close to them. 
So sorry Gwen to have that happen and ruin the day. It is such an hassle and to lose the money makes one so mad. 
Thanks for the recipe, have always wanted to try making them.


----------



## Spider

gottastch said:


> Okay, got too hungry so had to try making Zoe's Yorkshire Pudding recipe. I heated the milk in the microwave to a little more than room temperature, figuring the cold eggs would bring the temperature down to roughly room temperature. Did the rest according to Zoe's directions...looks yummy to me. I copied your recipe too now, Shirley...will try that another time


Now you did it, I have to make them for sure.


----------



## Designer1234

knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


it is lovely knitandstitch93 -- I have made a lot of quilts and this one is so colorful and will be a wonderful addition.

I always liked the bright colors.

designer


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie, love you grandchildren pictures they are so cute.


Thanks spider!


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, he's a beauty and he can really stretch that neck! Do you know if the Bride and Groom swans intertwine their necks or is that just an ice sculptor's rendering?


I've never heard my sister mentioning that...I really have a feeling that's just an artist's idea of a romantic scene! Doubt that it would be very comfortable for them
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Sat outside this morning and had my cuppa' This is part of my view. The crabapple tree is loaded as is the apple tree. A beautiful day. It's clouded over now, but it was gorgeous earlier.


That's so beautiful...and, wow, you'll have plenty of apples!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> June, amazing shot of the swan and I may have missed some posts as I just came in on the last page. Is he a wild swan? Yes, they sure do have long necks and this photo really shows it. :thumbup:


Yes, they're wild. The black one and white one started showing up on the river at my sister's back yard 2 or 3 years ago. Since she makes a special effort to feed them, they usually show up frequently. IF she doesn't come out by the time the 'Groom Swan', the black one, thinks she should, he comes into the yard. She said the other day, she expected him to ring the door bell one day when he's tired of waiting for her. They seem to have adopted her. Some of her neighbors have mentioned seeing them,too. But I think they frequent her back yard shore line because she ALWAYS feeds them
JuneK


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Yes , I retired to Kettle and Stony Point Reserve three years ago. I love it and so do my Shetland Sheepdogs so I have rented out my home in London Ontario. 
If I ever choose to return to the city ;I would have to reduce my "family" considerably. I have thee Shelties (Michaela, MacCallum and MacKinley) and do to my inability to say NO; I am Mommy to 11 kitties ( Sam, Vespers, Matins, Tia, Lilly, Violet, Daisey, Petunia, Hollyhock, Sweet William(Willy) and Jack (.n the pulpit), one raccoon and one very large Possum (both under the front porch).
Due to various marriages ,deaths and adoptions I have them all and love them. Yes they all get along. I found Violet and the she had 6 kittens.

I have a fairly large size lot so lots of room for gardens and I am about the distance of two city blocks from the shore of Lake Huron.

We have a lot of tourists during the Summer because the beach is very shallow and so wide it can be drived on but during most of the year it's pretty quiet here.



Angora1 said:


> Ok, you are 4 1/2 - 5 hrs. from me. Late for dinner, but perfect for watching a show. LOL
> 
> Looks like you are in a beautiful location as the map shows you are on a lake. Are you the one that posted you are on an Indian Reservation? I know that was on a lake also.


----------



## jknappva

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Our TVO (television Ontario) broadcast a great program last evening about the Outer Hebrides. It's part of their series called Coasts. It came on the air at about 4:00 A.M. and Stewart woke me up to watch it. (Just an aside; he would not normally do this on pain of death but, he knew we had been so interested in the Puffins). I lamented the fact that you could not all see it and left it at that.
> 
> While I was outside harvesting the red currents; he did his computer magic and found this site for us. Do watch it all. Our puffins are there.
> Hey Sam-- I remember you asking about the puff of black sand/smoke coming out of the den just after they entered. It turns out that their potty/lu is just inside the doorway. Do try this link
> 
> http://ww3.tvo.org/video/164237/coast-outer-hebrides


OOPS! Thanks for posting the url but it said it was rights restricted and couldn't be viewed from my location...guess I'm just too far south!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> Okay, got too hungry so had to try making Zoe's Yorkshire Pudding recipe. I heated the milk in the microwave to a little more than room temperature, figuring the cold eggs would bring the temperature down to roughly room temperature. Did the rest according to Zoe's directions...looks yummy to me. I copied your recipe too now, Shirley...will try that another time


They look fantastic! sooooooooooo good to eat, so how about I bring my plate to set at your table????!!!! My husband used to make these all the time, he said this was the recipe passed down from all things English in his family. (Last name of Tetley, so pretty British as far as that goes). I would make the roast with all the vegies around it and he would look after the Yorkshires! of course, we would all eat them too. I loved one for desert afterwards and would poke it open and fill it with strawberry jam (and oopsy -- sometimes with whipped cream on top!!!!) hahahah, hot strawberry popovers! Zoe


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Love the groom swan...thanks for posting!!!


My pleasure!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Our TVO (television Ontario) broadcast a great program last evening about the Outer Hebrides. It's part of their series called Coasts. It came on the air at about 4:00 A.M. and Stewart woke me up to watch it. (Just an aside; he would not normally do this on pain of death but, he knew we had been so interested in the Puffins). I lamented the fact that you could not all see it and left it at that.
> 
> While I was outside harvesting the red currents; he did his computer magic and found this site for us. Do watch it all. Our puffins are there.
> Hey Sam-- I remember you asking about the puff of black sand/smoke coming out of the den just after they entered. It turns out that their potty/lu is just inside the doorway. Do try this link
> 
> http://ww3.tvo.org/video/164237/coast-outer-hebrides





jknappva said:


> OOPS! Thanks for posting the url but it said it was rights restricted and couldn't be viewed from my location...guess I'm just too far south!!! LOL!
> JuneK


I am able to get the feed. So it must mean the server or something that one has to enable viewing it. Zoe


----------



## Patches39

knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


Beautiful :-D quilt top.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> some random thoughts as I don't know where my working brain cells are yet today.................... Zoe


Great, wisdom, sending it on. LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Are they more for cooking? I know our apple trees are plentiful but not good eating apples; very good for cooking though. Ours aren't ready yet for harvesting. Same thing with our loan pear tree; better for cooking.



Angora1 said:


> Red but tiny. A long way to go till ready for use. These apples don't taste very good though. A very old tree. Wonder if we need to get a new tree? This was here when we bought.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Each outfit that is worn in a pow pow is handmade from "raw" material. The outfit is never a "bought" one but is often started the year before the pow wow. (I am writing the information from what I have experienced as a Plains Cree native).
> The grandmothers or mothers or sisters or aunts would make the outfits for the little ones. The older ones were expected to make their own with a little help from the others. The men would also design their own and would get help from other men or a family female person.
> 
> The outfit is referred to as regalia for a couple of reasons. 1. the outfit was seen as symbolic representing all of what the culture/dances were about. Often the dance was a story that was visually expressed. 2. the outfit was only worn for pow wows and never for any other reason 3. the person wearing the outfit was seen as someone who was royal and dignified. The feathered head dress is like the monarchy's crown. Only eagle feathers are permitted in a head dress and were usually reserved for chiefs and elders of the tribe.
> 
> To refer to the regalia as a "costume" is the most insulting thing that can be done to these outfits. A costume implies that it is cheap (not worthy of anything) and trashy. Whereas the term regalia symbolizes all things dignified and beyond reproach and of the highest respect.
> 
> Different native aboriginal tribes (of North America) did have different experiences and lifestyles and that is why you will see the different regalia. Also the regalia is made to represent things/events.
> 
> For those who are familiar with the traditional churches like Catholic and Greek orthodox, you will also be aware that each item in the church such as candles, linens, pictures, etc. has a different meaning. So too does the regalia designs/symbols and colors.
> 
> I have danced in some pow pows and one of my boyfriends was a story teller in pow wows. He one many awards. Some of the stories lasted an hour long -- quite a long time for one story-teller to dance and tell the tale of things. Each reserve will have their own type of pow wow to honor different aspects of life, most often of the seasons, the hunting, birth and death. Zoe


Thanks for info, see I have learned something new today,
 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay so set me straight....Yorkshire pudding isn't a pudding say like Jello pudding mix in a box, rather a popover/muffin type of dish. Is this correct?



gottastch said:


> Okay, got too hungry so had to try making Zoe's Yorkshire Pudding recipe. I heated the milk in the microwave to a little more than room temperature, figuring the cold eggs would bring the temperature down to roughly room temperature. Did the rest according to Zoe's directions...looks yummy to me. I copied your recipe too now, Shirley...will try that another time


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. DD and 3 oldest GCs had driven over to intramural fields on campus to go for a run. Not thinking, DD left car unlocked so if GCs didn't want to run a second lap they could sit in cool car. Like I said definitely not thinking and left her purse with keys, cards, etc. in car......yep her purse was stolen. She had her cell phone on her and called me; too upset to call police so I did for her then drove over there with spare car key (well not really a spare key but my keys) Hard lesson to learn. Police dusted car for finger prints, etc. made a report. She had a large amount of cash in her purse, debit card, credit card, driver's license....all now canceled (did that while waiting for police to finish the crime scene. Police said it was the second one this week in that area. Needless to say DD is pretty upset. Again, hard lesson to learn. She has to be at work at 3 so no time to go get new driver's license today...will go tomorrow hopefully. Oh yeah...car key costs $200 to replace...dang....guess we will not get a 3rd key made; she will have to get one from DH.


WOW!!! So sorry,


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is so cool...being adopted by the swans. I've never seen a real swan, just photos or in movies. Their neck really is looooonnnnnnggggg.



jknappva said:


> Yes, they're wild. The black one and white one started showing up on the river at my sister's back yard 2 or 3 years ago. Since she makes a special effort to feed them, they usually show up frequently. IF she doesn't come out by the time the 'Groom Swan', the black one, thinks she should, he comes into the yard. She said the other day, she expected him to ring the door bell one day when he's tired of waiting for her. They seem to have adopted her. Some of her neighbors have mentioned seeing them,too. But I think they frequent her back yard shore line because she ALWAYS feeds them
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Meant to post earlier that I love your cottage. It looks so peaceful where you are and love that you are so close to the beach area. You are a true animal lover from the sounds of it too. Amazing that they all get along so well.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yes , I retired to Kettle and Stony Point Reserve three years ago. I love it and so do my Shetland Sheepdogs so I have rented out my home in London Ontario.
> If I ever choose to return to the city ;I would have to reduce my "family" considerably. I have thee Shelties (Michaela, MacCallum and MacKinley) and do to my inability to say NO; I am Mommy to 11 kitties ( Sam, Vespers, Matins, Tia, Lilly, Violet, Daisey, Petunia, Hollyhock, Sweet William(Willy) and Jack (.n the pulpit), one raccoon and one very large Possum (both under the front porch).
> Due to various marriages ,deaths and adoptions I have them all and love them. Yes they all get along. I found Violet and the she had 6 kittens.
> 
> I have a fairly large size lot so lots of room for gardens and I am about the distance of two city blocks from the shore of Lake Huron.
> 
> We have a lot of tourists during the Summer because the beach is very shallow and so wide it can be drived on but during most of the year it's pretty quiet here.


----------



## iamsam

how do you get out of cooking?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> What a* horrid *experience... I'm surprised you ever used one again....... I'm sure they are much improved.... I always just felt it was a rather chancey thing..... but loved the idea of doing things so quickly... now that I don't cook,,,, guess I'll never know....


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Sat outside this morning and had my cuppa' This is part of my view. The crabapple tree is loaded as is the apple tree. A beautiful day. It's clouded over now, but it was gorgeous earlier.


Beautiful trees  and the view is awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I know - I should not mention it - but I was cold - it stayed at 63° almost all day - I a creature of comfort these days.

sam

]


thewren said:


> I almost turned the heat on today - it was 63° for most of the day - warming up this even just a little - my online temp says it is 64° in defiance. it can warm up any time.
> 
> sam[/quote\
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> How DARE you talk about turning the heat on..... There are only about 3 hours all day when we can stand to be out.... and it is going to get in triple digits again by the end of the week...
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

thanks - I should have caught that.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> That was supposed to be Bricks... and I didn't catch it until time expired....


----------



## Marianne818

RookieRetiree said:


> You can just tell everyone that you have a terra cotta terrace.


ROFL... that's true..thank you for that suggestion.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

is your buddah made of iron purplefi - I though it looked like it was rusting a little - which will make a nice patina.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from blustery Surrey. More rain overnight and more to come, all good for the garden.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to those who need them and big hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Yorkshire is eaten with the main course (usually beef) And usually smothered in gravy. Left overs often eaten by the family children with jam before bed.



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay so set me straight....Yorkshire pudding isn't a pudding say like Jello pudding mix in a box, rather a popover/muffin type of dish. Is this correct?


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> Simple simple simple!
> 
> Yorkshire Puddings
> makes 12 servings
> 3 eggs (I find I need only 1 large egg)
> 1 cup milk (room temperature)
> 1 cup all-purpose white flour
> 2 tablespoons butter (or the fat drippings)
> 
> Directions
> 1.Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).
> 2.In a medium bowl, beat eggs with milk. Stir in flour. Set aside.
> 3.Divide butter evenly into the twelve cups of a muffin tin, about 1/2 teaspoon per cup. Place tin in oven to melt butter, 2 to 5 minutes. Remove tin from oven, and distribute batter evenly among buttery cups.
> 4.Bake in preheated oven 5 minutes. Reduce heat to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), and bake 25 minutes more or until puffed and golden.
> 
> Smother with gravy and enjoy!!!!


Thank you Zoe!!!!!! I may have a chance to cook this on Thursday or Friday... this week is a nightmare with appointments... have already been called for 3 more next week. My insurance is starting and my wonderful doctor is taking no time in setting me up with all the specialist :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

you could always highlight them - cut and paste into a word document which is what I do. I preface with the word "recipe" when I "save as" and that way all my recipes are at the same place in my document file.

sam



wannabear said:


> I wanted to bookmark this recipe and also the English muffin one, but when I just 'bookmark this page' in Google (or in Firefox, whichever it is) I get the entire tea party. It's been so long since I've been on that I've forgotten how to nab just one thing. We are using a couple of elderly computers and I don't want to put the Evernote program on them. Might be the straw that broke the camel's back.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> ... this week is a nightmare with appointments... have already been called for 3 more next week. My insurance is starting and my wonderful doctor is taking no time in setting me up with all the specialist :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So glad for you, that things are going ahead, even if it does take a lot of time!


----------



## iamsam

looks very tranquil caren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I am missing my hanging baskets this year. I didn't do any because I knew I'd be super busy and the teens don't like to water. Lots of rain over night here as well.
> To go with the flowers this morning's view from my deck.


----------



## Marianne818

5mmdpns said:


> some random thoughts as I don't know where my working brain cells are yet today.................... Zoe


I can totally relate to several of these... ROFL.


----------



## iamsam

may we have mil's recipe? please.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Talking of popovers, I found some popover pans (heavy!!) at Tuesday Morning so plan to make them now that I'm feeling better - roast beef (medium) with popovers, roasted potatoes & carmelized carrots and of course, gravy. I need to pull out my MIL's roast beef recipe - it entails rubbing the meat with oil a cooking very high for a short while and then turning the oven down low and letting it cook for a long time. The outside gets dark and crusty, but the inside is moist and still medium rare. I'll need to use some other dripping for the gravy though as this method doesn't make good pan juices.


----------



## Marianne818

knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


Beautiful quilt top!!


----------



## nittergma

That's so nice with all the colors and different sizes


knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like another picture of Groom Swan taken the same day as the first one. He's being sure he doesn't get too close. I just don't realize how long swans' necks are but this sure is a tell!
> JuneK


Another amazing photo! He is an impressive bird and you are so close, even given the extended neck.


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> I wish I could learn how to post from my IPad. I have alot of pictures from the store on here under my photos. But I am not sure how to do it. I can send pictures to anyone I have PM accounts in my contacts do that all the time.
> 
> To post from you iPad chose reply or quote reply
> Go to choose file same as on you computer
> 
> Then pick the photo push send
> You have to double tap it or at least I do


----------



## iamsam

most cool caren - is it supposed to be upsidedown?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I had it posted on an other page, does not work if I try to post direct. It will show up as a download, but then the sound works. Hmmmm have to figure that one out still.
> Drag from original page to desk top, then post as usual for a photo. The motion works but sound does not.


----------



## Patches39

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yes , I retired to Kettle and Stony Point Reserve three years ago. I love it and so do my Shetland Sheepdogs so I have rented out my home in London Ontario.
> If I ever choose to return to the city ;I would have to reduce my "family" considerably. I have thee Shelties (Michaela, MacCallum and MacKinley) and do to my inability to say NO; I am Mommy to 11 kitties ( Sam, Vespers, Matins, Tia, Lilly, Violet, Daisey, Petunia, Hollyhock, Sweet William(Willy) and Jack (.n the pulpit), one raccoon and one very large Possum (both under the front porch).
> Due to various marriages ,deaths and adoptions I have them all and love them. Yes they all get along. I found Violet and the she had 6 kittens.
> 
> I have a fairly large size lot so lots of room for gardens and I am about the distance of two city blocks from the shore of Lake Huron.
> 
> We have a lot of tourists during the Summer because the beach is very shallow and so wide it can be drived on but during most of the year it's pretty quiet here.


Beautiful beach, so peaceful :-D


----------



## Marianne818

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my Mother's recipe for Pop over Yorkshire puddings.
> 
> 2 cups flour
> 1 tsp Baking Powder
> 1 tsp salt ( I use half of that as we have to watch our salt)
> 2 cups milk,
> 4 eggs.
> 
> Mix -* let stand in Fridge for at least 3 hours*.
> 
> Use beef drippings if you wish -------
> 
> ( I use canola oil and add l tablespoon of drippings from a roast - not the fat (as Pat has two replaced heart valves so our diet is a bit restricted) fill muffin tins with l/3 canola oil plus dripping - place in oven until oil is HOT
> 
> --- add 1/2 cup of cold batter. This amount can be adjusted - I add a bit more than the recipe calls for as we like them light and quite high.
> 
> Bake at 400 degrees until they puff up and are golden brown. 17 - 25 minutes --- depending on your oven.
> 
> If you want them them to fall, take them out as soon as the tops are nice and brown -- they will fall then and are more like the English Yorkshires -Quite a bit heavier -
> 
> We leave them in longer so that they are cooked through and are well done.
> 
> Use with sliced beef and gravy -- I like to make my gravy from roast drippings with finely sliced mushrooms, but it is good without the mushrooms too.
> 
> This is the recipe my Grandmother had in her recipe book - so it is 125 years old at least She poured the batter into HOT beef drippings in a cake pan -- and didn't cook it as long -it was allowed to rise and brown and then was taken out of the oven and allowed to fall.- We prefer them as popovers. This recipe has been in our family for many many years as I don't know whether my Grandmother got it from her Mother so it is oooold!


Thank you Shirley, now I have 2 to try out!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

gottastch said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. quote]
> 
> Oh Gwen, so sorry this had to happen!!! Thankfully no one was hurt!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to read this. Please give your DD an extra hug from me. This sort of thing just makes you feel violated, even if not much is taken (not in this case, unfortunately). Tell her not to blame herself too badly; we all take chances for various reasons, and mainly get away with it!
Click to expand...


----------



## nittergma

Ha ha!! A great laugh for today! Thanks~


5mmdpns said:


> some random thoughts as I don't know where my working brain cells are yet today.................... Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> most cool caren - is it supposed to be upsidedown?
> 
> sam


It is up right on my computer. hmm wonder why it is upside down for you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay so set me straight....Yorkshire pudding isn't a pudding say like Jello pudding mix in a box, rather a popover/muffin type of dish. Is this correct?


yup, it is not a pudding like we would know a pudding. but it is great tasting! Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

.

Pat and I like the one from my Grandmother better.[/quote]

I just read my post and it seemed unkind. Not meant to be. We like ALL yorkshire or popover recipes -- Nana's has a few more ingredients and I grew up with it. I 
have tasted Gayle's (Zoe's is nearly exactly the same) and 
it is delicious too.

Yorkshire Pudding - or popovers - are good no matter what recipe you use. The gravy you use with it is important too.
Also Pat likes it with butter the next day - and it is really good that way too. I see Zoe likes hers that way too.

I hope those who haven't tried it will do so - with whatever recipe you choose (or all of them). Shirley


----------



## iamsam

costsumes was the wrong word - I should have stopped and thought first. they were quite elaborate and must have taken hours to make. I especially enjoyed the pictures of the children.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Hi Sam:
> For some reason the First Nation insist that their outfits be called regalia, but I don't know the signifigance. DH and I wondered if it was to discourage folks from treating them lightly as if disposable or because each thing on the outfit means something special to the individual or his/her tribe. I do know that they are hand made (usually by the individual if an adult) and often handed down through the generations. I do believe that the regalia could be a study in itself.
> Zoe is very knowledgable about this. I do know that we had some visitors who were from a plains tribe and their regalia was quite different.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## Spider

Thanks for the advice on how to do this, will try and see if this works, if it does this is the Swedish fairy cottage from the antique store. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> may we have mil's recipe? please.
> 
> sam


It sounds like the way Mom used to cook her beef. I do it too but not for as long at a high heat as Mom did. Keeps all the Juices inside. so good with Yorkshires.


----------



## iamsam

if you look just right at Heidi's kitchen floor you will see a horse's head.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Love looking at clouds and take plenty of pictures myself. Edit-look at floors or walls in bathrooms and find pictures in the swirls there also lol weird i know


----------



## Spider

Nancaren, It worked!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much !!! Look out group.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Thanks for that fantastic information, Zoe. I doubt that many of us know this.
> JuneK


Thanks Onthewingsofadove, Zoe and everyone else who has been telling us about Pow Wows and the Regalia etc. It's fascinating to learn about the traditions of the Native Americans, and must be so neat to be able to be there at some of the special ceremonies. We have nothing really like this in UK (unless you regard Morris and Clog dancing as relevant traditions :XD: !!)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> .
> 
> Pat and I like the one from my Grandmother better.
> 
> I just read my post and it seemed unkind. Not meant to be. We like ALL yorkshire or popover recipes -- Nana's has a few more ingredients and I grew up with it. I
> have tasted Gayle's (Zoe's is nearly exactly the same) and
> it is delicious too.
> 
> Yorkshire Pudding - or popovers - are good no matter what recipe you use. The gravy you use with it is important too.
> Also Pat likes it with butter the next day - and it is really good that way too. I see Zoe likes hers that way too.
> 
> I hope those who haven't tried it will do so - with whatever recipe you choose (or all of them). Shirley


Shirley, you are so right about the Yorkshire puddings. They are all great tasting and I find that the most important thing about the making of them is the temperature of the oven when you put them in. They need fast instant hot heat exposure to make them rise, then just turn down the heat a little to bake them once they rise. hmmm, note: do not open the oven door to check and see how they are baking as they will fall and come out hard as rocks. (these ones are not good, gave some to the dogs once and they even turned up their noses at these hard rocks. The dogs wondered if they had entered the hard rock café!!!! lol) Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> Thanks for the advice on how to do this, will try and see if this works, if it does this is the Swedish fairy cottage from the antique store. Lets see what happens.


That is very cool, glad it worked for you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> Nancaren, It worked!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much !!! Look out group.


You are very welcome !!!!!!!!


----------



## gottastch

5mmdpns said:


> They look fantastic! sooooooooooo good to eat, so how about I bring my plate to set at your table????!!!! My husband used to make these all the time, he said this was the recipe passed down from all things English in his family. (Last name of Tetley, so pretty British as far as that goes). I would make the roast with all the vegies around it and he would look after the Yorkshires! of course, we would all eat them too. I loved one for desert afterwards and would poke it open and fill it with strawberry jam (and oopsy -- sometimes with whipped cream on top!!!!) hahahah, hot strawberry popovers! Zoe


I was going to try sooooo hard to wait to have them with our supper tonight but had to sneak one, while they were warm. There was a tiny bit of butter in the bottom of the muffin cup so I used my little pastry brush to get that up and onto the top of my pudding and then put some rhubarb/orange jam on it - soooooooooooooo good!!!! Thank you for posting!


----------



## iamsam

there is a leggo store in Chicago - I think my little grandsons and alex would like to live there - in the store that is.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> He is so gorgeous! His favourite thing at the moment is Leggo- they went to a Leggo show, and could barely drag him away.


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay so set me straight....Yorkshire pudding isn't a pudding say like Jello pudding mix in a box, rather a popover/muffin type of dish. Is this correct?


Yes...like our pop overs


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> there is a leggo store in Chicago - I think my little grandsons and alex would like to live there - in the store that is.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

TNS said:


> Thanks Onthewingsofadove, Zoe and everyone else who has been telling us about Pow Wows and the Regalia etc. It's fascinating to learn about the traditions of the Native Americans, and must be so neat to be able to be there at some of the special ceremonies. We have nothing really like this in UK (unless you regard Morris and Clog dancing as relevant traditions :XD: !!)


If you think about it, the next time you look at a globe or a map of the entire North American continent, and you will see that it resembles a turtle. The Native Americans (in Canada they are referred to as First Nations People) called this land Turtle Island and were familiar with it all and could travel through out it freely and they did, depending on the season. Zoe


----------



## Spider

gottastch said:


> I was going to try sooooo hard to wait to have them with our supper tonight but had to sneak one, while they were warm. There was a tiny bit of butter in the bottom of the muffin cup so I used my little pastry brush to get that up and onto the top of my pudding and then put some rhubarb/orange jam on it - soooooooooooooo good!!!! Thank you for posting!


Do you have a recipe for the rhubarb orange jam. Would love that combination.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Most of our swans are black- can't recall if we have ANY white ones to be honest.


Someone told me that none of the native swans in the northern hemisphere are black, they are all from the Southern Hemisphere, mainly Australia. There are occasional ones seen here but they are former aviary or zoo imports which have escaped. We saw one here in Guernsey in spring amongst a flock of mute swans. It also appears in Alderney from time to time, but I have never seen more than one.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gottastch said:


> I was going to try sooooo hard to wait to have them with our supper tonight but had to sneak one, while they were warm. There was a tiny bit of butter in the bottom of the muffin cup so I used my little pastry brush to get that up and onto the top of my pudding and then put some rhubarb/orange jam on it - soooooooooooooo good!!!! Thank you for posting!


ooooooooooo!!!!!! do you have any of that rhubarb/orange jam left? I am on my way! regardless, do give us that recipe!!!!! ummmm, hate to say this, but are you sure you got all the butter, seems to me you need another look under the other one/s. Cant let any escape from that jam now can we? hmmm, perhaps another batch needs baking! Do let us know what your DH thinks too! (hint: if the Yorkshires are still hot when you scoop a bunch of jam on them, you can also add ice cream and it will all melt into the middle once you poke a hole in it! the middles should be hollow!) hahahah, ask me how I know all this and I will be proud to come down and do a demonstration!!!! hahhaa Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I am so glad you found us again angelam - if you lose us again just go to "user list" put in "thewren" and then go to my topics and there we will be.

we are also very glad you decided to stop and enjoy a cuppa with us - and please - do so again very soon. we always have an empty chair and plenty of fresh hot tea - we'll be looking for.

sam



angelam said:


> Sam I'm so glad to have found you again. When you went missing from the general chit chat pages a few weeks back I began to wonder if you were ill. Didn't realise they had moved you! I have not participated in the Knitting Tea Party before but always enjoy your chat about your family and your recipes. Enjoyed all this weeks chat about your Knit-a-Palooza! Sounds like everyone had a good time!


----------



## iamsam

this sounds easy enough.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Simple simple simple!
> 
> Yorkshire Puddings
> makes 12 servings
> 3 eggs (I find I need only 1 large egg)
> 1 cup milk (room temperature)
> 1 cup all-purpose white flour
> 2 tablespoons butter (or the fat drippings)
> 
> Directions
> 1.Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).
> 2.In a medium bowl, beat eggs with milk. Stir in flour. Set aside.
> 3.Divide butter evenly into the twelve cups of a muffin tin, about 1/2 teaspoon per cup. Place tin in oven to melt butter, 2 to 5 minutes. Remove tin from oven, and distribute batter evenly among buttery cups.
> 4.Bake in preheated oven 5 minutes. Reduce heat to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), and bake 25 minutes more or until puffed and golden.
> 
> Smother with gravy and enjoy!!!!


----------



## iamsam

people - it's Monday for pity's sake - why are we going to go over 100 pages so soon. rotflmao I am having difficulty catching up - the pages keep moving ahead - guess I better read faster. lol

I have a sweatshirt on today - didn't want to upset jynx and turn my heat on. lol

this Heidi and I will be going grocery shopping today - want to get some evoo so I can beat it into my butter - that way it doesn't get quite so hard in the refrigerator.

was very overcast today - someone got rain - we didn't.

gary got called into work early today - he will work ten to ten tonight - a twelve hour day - he will be tired when he gets home. hope they don't expect him to come in early everyday this week. they always call him because they know he is more likely to come in then the rest of the work force. getting him to say no is nie impossible.

back to reading.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Someone told me that none of the native swans in the northern hemisphere are black, they are all from the Southern Hemisphere, mainly Australia. There are occasional ones seen here but they are former aviary or zoo imports which have escaped. We saw one here in Guernsey in spring amongst a flock of mute swans. It also appears in Alderney from time to time, but I have never seen more than one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Violated is the exact term she used in talking to me about it. Even the police said that if she had locked the car they most likely would have broken a window so sort of a damn it you do an damn if you don't situation. She just kept saying she felt so violated AND is definitely rethinking running with one of the dogs or always a buddy. So, good has come out of it in a way.


TNS said:


> Sorry to read this. Please give your DD an extra hug from me. This sort of thing just makes you feel violated, even if not much is taken (not in this case, unfortunately). Tell her not to blame herself too badly; we all take chances for various reasons, and mainly get away with it!


----------



## purl2diva

Gwen,

So sorry to hear of your DD's stolen purse. DH lost his wallet when we were in AZ and it is such a hassle to cancel cards,get new license, etc. I hope all of this part goes smoothly for her.


----------



## iamsam

that is a great looking quilt top - will you knot it or quilt it?

and welcome to our virtual tea table - we hope to see you again very soon - we love looking at pictures of what everyone is working on and we do thank you for sharing yours. there is always an empty chair and your favorite beverage available so hope to see you again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


----------



## Gweniepooh

what a lovely shop you are in! By the way, did that horrible man return? I certainly hope not.



Spider said:


> Thanks for the advice on how to do this, will try and see if this works, if it does this is the Swedish fairy cottage from the antique store. Lets see what happens.


----------



## 5mmdpns

There are a couple of things about black swans. Firstly there is a black swan event which is an event or occurrence that deviates beyond what is normally expected of a situation and that would be extremely difficult to predict. This is most often seen in the financial world and some of these unexpected turns are called black swans.

The black swans (the actual bird) is from Australia. There was a smaller black swan species that was found in NZ but was hunted to extinction. Any black swans now in NZ have been reintroduced there from Australia. The black swan was seen as a mythical creature by those from UK and Europe because there were no black swans there. The early explorers to Australia did see them and eventually they were introduced into European zoos. Some would have been released into the wild.
Black swans are monogamous and mate for life. Often when no mate is found, the guys and gals will hang out with other swan guys or gals and establish a homosexual relationship with their groupings. About 1/4 of the black swans are in these homosexual relationships. The group will go so far as to chase other females from their nests and take over the nest and eggs and parent them. 
The black swan is a huge bird and can be 56inches in height. Quite a daunting encounter if you ever meet one!
They can weigh about 20lbs and have a wingspan of 5 to 6.6ft. The feathers are black except for the flight feathers which are white. The bill is brilliant red while the feet are a grey color. The females are slightly smaller than the males. The black swan is fiercely protective and territorial. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

the churches my dad was at always had a women's group that spent one day a week quilting at the church. it was one was to make money as they charged so much/yd of thread - they would always measure what was left of the spools so they knew what to charge. they made some beautiful quilts.

sam



jknappva said:


> Beautiful...I never learned to quilt! Although my mother made a lot. And would have quilting 'bees' with the frame set up and all the neighbor women would come and help with the tie/sewing whatever was needed to finish it.
> JuneK


----------



## Aran

I was off doing Quaker stuff all weekend & had a fabulous time. Last year I co-wrote an article called "Transforming Prejudice into Love" with R. Scot Miller which appeared in the September, 2012 issue of "Friends Journal." Unbeknownst to me, Scot was prejudiced against trans people til he met me and a powerful epiphany. I wrote about being trans & he wrote about his epiphany. It's a really powerful piece. Anyhow, over the weekend, a Friend told me that she thought that it was the most powerful thing published by "Friends Journal" in the past 10 years. A writer can't get better praise than that. I was hoping that it would touch someone, so I was so pleased to talk with her.

On Friday night after the plenary speakers, our clerk passed out several small balls of yarn & then told people to unwind them & hold onto it & then send it the next person. She thought that we would then march to the dining room in neat rows. Of course that didn't happen at all. The balls of yarn got tangled. What amazed me was that everyone stayed with it. We had to cooperate & slow down & step under the strands of yarn. I told one of my friends, "It's a good thing we all like each other." It took several minutes to march to the dining room, but it was way more fun that it should have been. Honestly, that was funnest thing I did all weekend.


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> what a lovely shop you are in! By the way, did that horrible man return? I certainly hope not.


Thanks will have to send more pictures of her items, she has a great eye for antique pieces. 
He came twice last week, but not on Sat. But I was so spooked by then I kept jumping up and down to see who was parked in the parking lot. We are concerned he will be back again next Wed, but they are having someone be with to ask him to leave and not return. So I understand how your daughter feels, it is a creepy feeling. I don't like it this guy knows my full name.
Here is another picture from the white building.


----------



## iamsam

Heidi is always leaving her purse in the car here at home and at the ball field - I keep telling here that sometime she is going to come back and there will be a broken window and her purse will be gone.

I will tell her about your daughter's experience. that indeed is a hard lesson to learn. does she have a trunk?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. DD and 3 oldest GCs had driven over to intramural fields on campus to go for a run. Not thinking, DD left car unlocked so if GCs didn't want to run a second lap they could sit in cool car. Like I said definitely not thinking and left her purse with keys, cards, etc. in car......yep her purse was stolen. She had her cell phone on her and called me; too upset to call police so I did for her then drove over there with spare car key (well not really a spare key but my keys) Hard lesson to learn. Police dusted car for finger prints, etc. made a report. She had a large amount of cash in her purse, debit card, credit card, driver's license....all now canceled (did that while waiting for police to finish the crime scene. Police said it was the second one this week in that area. Needless to say DD is pretty upset. Again, hard lesson to learn. She has to be at work at 3 so no time to go get new driver's license today...will go tomorrow hopefully. Oh yeah...car key costs $200 to replace...dang....guess we will not get a 3rd key made; she will have to get one from DH.


----------



## iamsam

darn - got this message - We're sorry, the video you're trying to watch cannot be viewed from your current geographic location due to rights restrictions.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Our TVO (television Ontario) broadcast a great program last evening about the Outer Hebrides. It's part of their series called Coasts. It came on the air at about 4:00 A.M. and Stewart woke me up to watch it. (Just an aside; he would not normally do this on pain of death but, he knew we had been so interested in the Puffins). I lamented the fact that you could not all see it and left it at that.
> 
> While I was outside harvesting the red currents; he did his computer magic and found this site for us. Do watch it all. Our puffins are there.
> Hey Sam-- I remember you asking about the puff of black sand/smoke coming out of the den just after they entered. It turns out that their potty/lu is just inside the doorway. Do try this link
> 
> http://ww3.tvo.org/video/164237/coast-outer-hebrides


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Still trying to catch up, mainly scanning if I miss something important please pm me!
> 
> Love looking at clouds and take plenty of pictures myself. Edit-look at floors or walls in bathrooms and find pictures in the swirls there also lol weird i know
> 
> Julie love seeing avatar pics of grandkids!
> 
> Thank you all for comments on article. I am not one to be in the spot light dont like having attention on me, however I have already had a phone call from someone whose 22 year old daughter has started having issues and she called to ask about doctors procedures etc and that is why I did the article. So at least I know I helped someone by doing it which was my objective for doing
> it.
> 
> A little warmer here today thankfully yesterday house was closed up had sweatshirt n pants on and under a blanket the wind did not help any! Off to get moving and busy back later.


I am doing the same scanning sometimes my posts are not in order. 
I look for things in the ceilings/walls and floors too. Not many of us admit to doing it though. I have a wonderful design for a Mediterranean napkin ring that came from the strangest of places. When I asked about the origin I was told women are not as lucky because they have to sit in a stall, men don't.


----------



## iamsam

daralene - it is never selfish to take care of yourself - so don't feel guilty.

sam



Angora1 said:


> I laughed out loud about the part of you having the perfect voice for monster voices. Wow, it is still recovering. I hope you didn't damage your voice at the KAP. Sorry he is under the weather now.:-(
> 
> Yes, I am recovered from the KAP since I was selfish and stayed home and took care of myself. DH has been very good about calling me and letting me know how the concerts have gone and they have been wonderful with such great standing room only audiences.
> 
> Hope your DGS feels better soon. Hugs


----------



## 5mmdpns

Aran said:


> I was off doing Quaker stuff all weekend & had a fabulous time. Last year I co-wrote an article called "Transforming Prejudice into Love" with R. Scot Miller which appeared in the September, 2012 issue of "Friends Journal." Unbeknownst to me, Scot was prejudiced against trans people til he met me and a powerful epiphany. I wrote about being trans & he wrote about his epiphany. It's a really powerful piece. Anyhow, over the weekend, a Friend told me that she thought that it was the most powerful thing published by "Friends Journal" in the past 10 years. A writer can't get better praise than that. I was hoping that it would touch someone, so I was so pleased to talk with her.
> 
> On Friday night after the plenary speakers, our clerk passed out several small balls of yarn & then told people to unwind them & hold onto it & then send it the next person. She thought that we would then march to the dining room in neat rows. Of course that didn't happen at all. The balls of yarn got tangled. What amazed me was that everyone stayed with it. We had to cooperate & slow down & step under the strands of yarn. I told one of my friends, "It's a good thing we all like each other." It took several minutes to march to the dining room, but it was way more fun that it should have been. Honestly, that was funnest thing I did all weekend.


Acceptance of persons/people can be so dependant on the information and knowledge that they have about others. I am glad you were able to contribute to the spreading of knowledge and information of people! Enlightenment in the human race is really important in order that everyone is accepted no matter what the race, religion or sexual orientation is.

The neat row marching was quite an interesting concept! lol, glad it was fun! did you get to keep the yarn balls? Zoe


----------



## iamsam

that does sound good.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Here is my Mother's recipe for Pop over Yorkshire puddings.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

We are all so lucky to have a friend like Zoe with us. She knows much more about the history behind the traditions than I do. 
With a surname of Sutherland I'm much more up on Scots traditions (Glasgow) or with the Cracknell side of the family the English (Bramley, Leeds).
Yes, I did the Highland Dance thing but they wouldn't agree to me learning the pipes. I was born in London Ontario but three of my four grandparents were from "over home" as we say.
By the way, one of my Grandmothers Violet Payne was one of the children know as the HOME CHILDREN sent to the colonies by the Bernardo's Children's Homes. Anyone else have a home child in their family tree?
Trisha
p. s. Wouldn't you know it?-- as a kid I had the red hair freckles and green eyes. With all the accents in my home
which as a little one I picked up; it was just as if I have just gotten off the boat.



TNS said:


> Thanks Onthewingsofadove, Zoe and everyone else who has been telling us about Pow Wows and the Regalia etc. It's fascinating to learn about the traditions of the Native Americans, and must be so neat to be able to be there at some of the special ceremonies. We have nothing really like this in UK (unless you regard Morris and Clog dancing as relevant traditions :XD: !!)


----------



## iamsam

that looks like a delightful place to live - love all the animals - I will tell Heidi there is someone that has more cats than I do. she thinks I should keep mine out of the house. not going to happen.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Yes , I retired to Kettle and Stony Point Reserve three years ago. I love it and so do my Shetland Sheepdogs so I have rented out my home in London Ontario.
> If I ever choose to return to the city ;I would have to reduce my "family" considerably. I have thee Shelties (Michaela, MacCallum and MacKinley) and do to my inability to say NO; I am Mommy to 11 kitties ( Sam, Vespers, Matins, Tia, Lilly, Violet, Daisey, Petunia, Hollyhock, Sweet William(Willy) and Jack (.n the pulpit), one raccoon and one very large Possum (both under the front porch).
> Due to various marriages ,deaths and adoptions I have them all and love them. Yes they all get along. I found Violet and the she had 6 kittens.
> 
> I have a fairly large size lot so lots of room for gardens and I am about the distance of two city blocks from the shore of Lake Huron.
> 
> We have a lot of tourists during the Summer because the beach is very shallow and so wide it can be drived on but during most of the year it's pretty quiet here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Curious to know how you do it, Caren!? Very clever result!


I put the video onto my desk top then post it to KTP. If I do it straight from my phone it turns up as a down load instead of a photo.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

None of mine are outside cats . We have yodies (Kyote) up here and I'd rather the kitties not be dinner for them.
Trisha



thewren said:


> that looks like a delightful place to live - love all the animals - I will tell Heidi there is someone that has more cats than I do. she thinks I should keep mine out of the house. not going to happen.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely.

sam



Spider said:


> Thanks for the advice on how to do this, will try and see if this works, if it does this is the Swedish fairy cottage from the antique store. Lets see what happens.


----------



## Aran

5mmdpns said:


> Acceptance of persons/people can be so dependant on the information and knowledge that they have about others. I am glad you were able to contribute to the spreading of knowledge and information of people! Enlightenment in the human race is really important in order that everyone is accepted no matter what the race, religion or sexual orientation is.
> 
> The neat row marching was quite an interesting concept! lol, glad it was fun! did you get to keep the yarn balls? Zoe


Thank you! Yes, acceptance is so very important, that's why I wrote the piece, and that's why I come out to people all the time.

No, I didn't keep the balls of yarn. They were donated by a friend of mine who then gave them to the children's program for art supplies.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> I never or rarely have the house empty.. C stays constantly in the living room so my cleaning binges are restricted to my room, bathroom and mom's room. I am a total neat freak about my kitchen and C has learned to do it my way or else it gets redone! She would put everything in the dishwasher and I prefer to wash my baking pans by hand also my spatulas and wooden spoons and such, she just tosses everything in and if it gets messed up, replaces them! She stopped doing that when she put my cast iron skillet in one night. I almost moved out over that one.. ROFL.


On the very rare occasion I do get the house to myself my phone rings off the hook or everyone comes over to keep me company. It is a loose loose situation for me. I prefer to just send everyone to a different room and ban them from coming into the room I'm in. Just yesterday not one but two of my cast iron pans got scrubbed with a very soapy cloth. Needless to say I was very unhappy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Been a long day. Have gotten a message says "still alive miss you talk again" nurse coming


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> is your buddah made of iron purplefi - I though it looked like it was rusting a little - which will make a nice patina.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, not iron, this one is terra cotta.


----------



## Spider

NanaCaren said:


> Been a long day. Have gotten a message says "still alive miss you talk again" nurse coming


Hope that is a good sign?!?!?!?


----------



## gottastch

Spider & Zoe: Happy Dance, Happy Dance...just found the missing Rhubarb-Orange Jam recipe. I've been looking for it and couldn't figure out what I did with it. :evil: I normally have my "good recipes" on a thumb drive on the computer and this one wasn't there...makes me mad when I do dumb stuff. It was written on a recipe card in the little bottom drawer of my recipes - geeeees!

*RHUBARB-ORANGE JAM*

6 cups rhubarb, cut into pieces
1 1/2 cups water
2 pounds orange slices candy, cut in quarters
juice of 2 lemons

Cook rhubarb and water together for 15 minutes. Add the quartered orange slices candies and lemon juice. Cook on low heat until thick. Can add decorative pieces of lemon peel, if you wish.

NOTE: My rhubarb was especially juicy this year. I used the amount of water called for but next time I will start out with half and see what my mixture looks like. If it is too thick, I figure I can always add the other half of the water.

Makes 4 pints

I put mine into canning jars and processed in a water bath but you can also let this mixture cool and then put into containers for the freezer, as well.

I know it looks crazy to think about 2 pounds of the orange slices candy but the rhubarb is tart enough along with the lemon juice and there is no other sugar added. The consistency of my jam is like a marmalade.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> That pool looks so tempting. Went to my local pool today and there were a lot of people who couldn't swim in a straight line!


It is funny to see the non swimmers lined up The grandchildren would do the same thing, very odd. the pool is one of my best investments by far.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds far to technical for me. Love the coffee and little something except I want a large something. xx


I had a larger something


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Love the pictures of the grands for sure.. but know your castles and landscapes are part of you also!! I should change my avatar, just no recent picture (without my mouth open :-( :roll: ) and I haven't been to a waterfall in a few weeks.. I'm boring.. pppffft.. nope.. just too much on my plate right now..can't even get a visit in with Gwen this week!!!!!!!!!!! Now that is scary!!!! :shock:


YOU BORING?! :lol: :lol: :lol: no way.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> On my way, MY OH MY. :-D


Just let me know what time and I'll make sure the coffee is on.


----------



## Sorlenna

I've been trying to keep up, but I think it may be a losing battle right now! I did want to respond to Aran's post, though.



Aran said:


> I was off doing Quaker stuff all weekend & had a fabulous time. Last year I co-wrote an article called "Transforming Prejudice into Love" with R. Scot Miller which appeared in the September, 2012 issue of "Friends Journal." Unbeknownst to me, Scot was prejudiced against trans people til he met me and a powerful epiphany. I wrote about being trans & he wrote about his epiphany. It's a really powerful piece. Anyhow, over the weekend, a Friend told me that she thought that it was the most powerful thing published by "Friends Journal" in the past 10 years. A writer can't get better praise than that. I was hoping that it would touch someone, so I was so pleased to talk with her.
> 
> On Friday night after the plenary speakers, our clerk passed out several small balls of yarn & then told people to unwind them & hold onto it & then send it the next person. She thought that we would then march to the dining room in neat rows. Of course that didn't happen at all. The balls of yarn got tangled. What amazed me was that everyone stayed with it. We had to cooperate & slow down & step under the strands of yarn. I told one of my friends, "It's a good thing we all like each other." It took several minutes to march to the dining room, but it was way more fun that it should have been. Honestly, that was funnest thing I did all weekend.


This is excellent work you are doing--knowledge is a great thing and I am always grateful when someone will share it with me. Keep educating!

The story of the yarn made me think: isn't that really how life is? We think we're alone and going along in a straight line, but we end up more tangled than we can imagine and have to work together to sort things out. 

Speaking of sorting out, I'm still working at it. This week has begun as hectic as the last, but I am making progress on those sweaters!


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> On the other hand I don;t mind flying, does make my arms ache though :roll:


Roflmao!! :lol: :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> That sounds like a horrible experience!! I'm glad you healed up well. I really think those remedies work great! With the tattoo you'd never notice it. They are very pretty.


Yes it was horrible but I learned that quick reactions are what saved me. I have no scares thank goodness. The mark from the lid was imbedded into the flooring. I am glad the teens redid the kitchen floor as I no longer have to see the mark. 
Thank you one of favorite tattoos. It is my one with the universe tattoo. The ones on my legs are reminders of what happens when you allow others to make choices for you.

Yes the curry chicken was mine. glad you liked it.


----------



## NanaCaren

knitandstitch93 said:


> This is my quilt top that mum (oddball) mentioned a few pages back


Very lovely quilt, wonderful job.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just thought you might find the following interesting on the origins of yorkshire pudding. This was how my grandma served it when she couldn't afford much meat. She used to put the meat ontop of the pudding on a skillet to let the meat juices drip onto the meat.

The original purpose of serving the batter pudding was not as part of a main meal, in the way that its served with traditional roast dinners now, but instead served before, with gravy, as an appetiser course. This is because, when meat was expensive the Yorkshire pudding could act to fill the consumer, meeting the appetites of working men and allowing the meat to stretch further: Them 'at eats t'most pudding gets t'most meat, as the saying goes.


----------



## pacer

Marianne818 said:


> Well if they get tired of your cooking and baking, I'm sure there are a lot of KTP'ers who would welcome your talents at my I mean their homes.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You got that right!!!! I am so glad that I am reading about all this food while I am enjoying grilled fresh polish sausage and sweet corn on the cob. NanaCaren is quite the cook and knitter.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> OH, Gosh !!! That looks sooooo good...but I'll take a cup of coffee with mine, thank you!
> JuneK


Mine was coffee as well. Seth loved it, he didn't want his own had to share mine.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Is Zoe's recipe for pop overs on this week's TP also?

My self-edit....thanks I found it!



Spider said:


> Now you did it, I have to make them for sure.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Just thought you might find the following interesting on the origins of yorkshire pudding. This was how my grandma served it when she couldn't afford much meat. She used to put the meat ontop of the pudding on a skillet to let the meat juices drip onto the meat.
> 
> The original purpose of serving the batter pudding was not as part of a main meal, in the way that its served with traditional roast dinners now, but instead served before, with gravy, as an appetiser course. This is because, when meat was expensive the Yorkshire pudding could act to fill the consumer, meeting the appetites of working men and allowing the meat to stretch further: Them 'at eats t'most pudding gets t'most meat, as the saying goes.


Thank you for filling us all in on what these Yorkshire puddings were all about! Totally makes sense, *sigh* sometimes the Brits are so smart, especially those cooks who had to spread the meal makings around! hhahaha, Purple, are you Brit through and through? how would I ever have guessed? Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, that's definitely hard way to learn that lesson. But sometimes we do things without really thinking!
> JuneK


Yep...can tell she is upset with herself....oh well...just thankful no one was hurt. Might make her even take mom's advise to not go running without a buddy or one of the dogs too.[/quote]

I would be upset with myself too. Just glad no one was hurt.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Sat outside this morning and had my cuppa' This is part of my view. The crabapple tree is loaded as is the apple tree. A beautiful day. It's clouded over now, but it was gorgeous earlier.


What a bumper crop you are going to have. What a view to have with morning coffee.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Onthewingsofadove said:


> We are all so lucky to have a friend like Zoe with us. She knows much more about the history behind the traditions than I do.
> With a surname of Sutherland I'm much more up on Scots traditions (Glasgow) or with the Cracknell side of the family the English (Bramley, Leeds).
> Yes, I did the Highland Dance thing but they wouldn't agree to me learning the pipes. I was born in London Ontario but three of my four grandparents were from "over home" as we say.
> By the way, one of my Grandmothers Violet Payne was one of the children know as the HOME CHILDREN sent to the colonies by the Bernardo's Children's Homes. Anyone else have a home child in their family tree?
> Trisha
> p. s. Wouldn't you know it?-- as a kid I had the red hair freckles and green eyes. With all the accents in my home
> which as a little one I picked up; it was just as if I have just gotten off the boat.


I guess having lived among the First Nations People for so much of my life and having married one, it kind of rubs off on me! hahha, cherished memories for sure! I did do some traditional food dishes for pow wows and feasts. Planned a lot of things for the different cultures.

It would have been nice to know you when I lived in London, we could have gotten together! who knows what sorts of things we could have expanded our horizons with, come to think of it, perhaps we might have gotten into some mischief too (but that part is not for public knowledge as some things are best left between two people!) ahhahah, Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Red but tiny. A long way to go till ready for use. These apples don't taste very good though. A very old tree. Wonder if we need to get a new tree? This was here when we bought.


I bet they would make jelly. I pick mum's and she makes crab apple jelly from them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

As soon as I find it, I'll write it down and send it along....I'm pretty sure my sister-in-law has it so I know I have a back up plan if I can't find it.



thewren said:


> may we have mil's recipe? please.
> 
> sam


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> Okay, got too hungry so had to try making Zoe's Yorkshire Pudding recipe. I heated the milk in the microwave to a little more than room temperature, figuring the cold eggs would bring the temperature down to roughly room temperature. Did the rest according to Zoe's directions...looks yummy to me. I copied your recipe too now, Shirley...will try that another time


AWESOME!!!!!! Think I will have to practice once before we have yorkshire with the beef.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Are they more for cooking? I know our apple trees are plentiful but not good eating apples; very good for cooking though. Ours aren't ready yet for harvesting. Same thing with our loan pear tree; better for cooking.


OH I bet your pear tree would be good for making pear cider, yummy. :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I know - I should not mention it - but I was cold - it stayed at 63° almost all day - I a creature of comfort these days.
> 
> sam
> 
> ]


That would have been quite comfortable for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

She was in my van Sam. there are storage areas under the floorboards so I'm going to suggest she put her purse there in the future. It was the 2nd time within a week this has happened in the same area according to the police and they think it is a group of kids doing it. And yes, IF they catch them they will be prosecuted.


thewren said:


> Heidi is always leaving her purse in the car here at home and at the ball field - I keep telling here that sometime she is going to come back and there will be a broken window and her purse will be gone.
> 
> I will tell her about your daughter's experience. that indeed is a hard lesson to learn. does she have a trunk?
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That would have been quite comfortable for me.


Well, I am cold this morning, despite sunshine, at 54F. Getting Ringo's stitches out shortly. 10-15 a.m., Tuesday.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It works!!!



Spider said:


> Thanks for the advice on how to do this, will try and see if this works, if it does this is the Swedish fairy cottage from the antique store. Lets see what happens.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you for filling us all in on what these Yorkshire puddings were all about! Totally makes sense, *sigh* sometimes the Brits are so smart, especially those cooks who had to spread the meal makings around! hhahaha, Purple, are you Brit through and through? how would I ever have guessed? Zoe


My parents were both born in London. I was born in the East End of London within the sound of Bow Bells, so I am a Cockney. My maternal great great grandmother was French, but the rest of my family go way back in England. My husband's mother was Scottish but her family originated from Northern Ireland. His father's family can be traced back in England to before 1660.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I am cold this morning, despite sunshine, at 54F. Getting Ringo's stitches out shortly. 10-15 a.m., Tuesday.


Hi Julie, sending you lots of warm hugs. xx


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> looks very tranquil caren.
> 
> sam


It is even when all the grands and teens friends are here running around.


----------



## 5mmdpns

RookieRetiree said:


> Is Zoe's recipe for pop overs on this week's TP also?


hi Jeanette, no I did not post the popover recipe but it is exactly the same as the Yorkshire pudding, but you dissolve two tablespoons of sugar into the milk to sweeten the popover. hahha, it is a multi-purpose recipe!!! Zoe 

Yorkshire Puddings
makes 12 servings 
3 eggs (I find I need only 1 large egg) 
1 cup milk (room temperature) 
1 cup all-purpose white flour 
2 tablespoons butter (or the fat drippings)

Directions
1.Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).
2.In a medium bowl, beat eggs with milk. Stir in flour. Set aside.
3.Divide butter evenly into the twelve cups of a muffin tin, about 1/2 teaspoon per cup. Place tin in oven to melt butter, 2 to 5 minutes. Remove tin from oven, and distribute batter evenly among buttery cups.
4.Bake in preheated oven 5 minutes. Reduce heat to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), and bake 25 minutes more or until puffed and golden.

Smother with gravy and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, sending you lots of warm hugs. xx


Thanks, Purplefi, sure need them this morning- My fingers were so cold when I hung out the washing!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Know that store well!! I like visiting the neighbor boys' home who are now in J.H. and H.S. and have outgrown some of their leggos, but not really and they love sitting with Bryce and showing him how they go together. He just looks at them in awe! They even have these very tiny ones now.



thewren said:


> there is a leggo store in Chicago - I think my little grandsons and alex would like to live there - in the store that is.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pup lover

Prayers for Wannabear and NanaCaren`s friend

Gwenie I think we all have problems matching our mental age to actual age, my oldest cant be 28 I'm only 29!!

Pjs love your look on life, the irritations never go away they just change.

Carol in case noone has answered the yellow blanket with animals was made by GrandmaPaula the dark green with bears was made by jheiens - Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Are any of the Royal swans black in color? I was impressed that there was a job of Royal Swan Counter and enjoyed seeing more about them during the Queen's Jubilee celebration news stories.



TNS said:


> Someone told me that none of the native swans in the northern hemisphere are black, they are all from the Southern Hemisphere, mainly Australia. There are occasional ones seen here but they are former aviary or zoo imports which have escaped. We saw one here in Guernsey in spring amongst a flock of mute swans. It also appears in Alderney from time to time, but I have never seen more than one.


----------



## Designer1234

This was posted on Chit Chat today. My doctor is a firm believer in honey and cinnamon for help with a lot of health problems. I am not saying all these are true, but I know that he said that honey and cinnamon every day is very good for lots of things and he did quote cholesterol and arthritis. He also suggested it wouldn't hurt Pat who has had serious heart problems. That is why I decided to put this here.

For your information -- for what it is worth.

Drug companies won't like this one getting around. Facts on Honey and Cinnamon:
It is found that a mix of honey and cinnamon cures most diseases. Honey is produced in most of the countries of the world. Scientists of today also note honey as very effective medicine for all kinds of diseases. Honey can be used without side effects which is also a plus.Today's science says that even though honey is sweet, when it is taken in the right dosage as a medicine, it does not harm even diabetic patients. Researched by western scientists:

HEART DISEASES: Make a paste of honey and cinnamon powder, put it on toast instead of jelly and jam and eat it regularly for breakfast. It reduces the cholesterol and could potentially save one from heart attack. Also, even if you have already had an attack studies show you could be kept miles away from the next attack. Regular use of cinnamon honey strengthens the heart beat. In America and Canada, various nursing homes have treated patients successfully and have found that as one ages the arteries and veins lose their flexibility and get clogged; honey and cinnamon revitalize the arteries and the veins.

ARTHRITIS: Arthritis patients can benefit by taking one cup of hot water with two tablespoons of honey and one small teaspoon of cinnamon powder. When taken daily even chronic arthritis can be cured. In a recent research conducted at the Copenhagen University, it was found that when the doctors treated their patients with a mixture of one tablespoon Honey and half teaspoon Cinnamon powder before breakfast, they found that within a week (out of the 200 people so treated) practically 73 patients were totally relieved of pain -- and within a month, most all the patients who could not walk or move around because of arthritis now started walking without pain.

BLADDER INFECTIONS: Take two tablespoons of cinnamon powder and one teaspoon of honey in a glass of lukewarm water and drink it. It destroys the germs in the bladder....who knew?

CHOLESTEROL: Two tablespoons of honey and three teaspoons of Cinnamon Powder mixed in 16 ounces of tea water given to a cholesterol patient was found to reduce the level of cholesterol in the blood by 10 percent within two hours. As mentioned for arthritic patients, when taken three times a day, any chronic cholesterol-could be cured. According to information received in the said Journal, pure honey taken with food daily relieves complaints of cholesterol.

COLDS: Those suffering from common or severe colds should take one tablespoon lukewarm honey with 1/4 spoon cinnamon powder daily for three days. This process will cure most chronic cough, cold, and, clear the sinuses, and it's delicious too!

UPSET STOMACH: Honey taken with cinnamon powder cures stomach ache and also is said to clear stomach ulcers from its root.

GAS: According to the studies done in India and Japan, it is revealed that when Honey is taken with cinnamon powder the stomach is relieved of gas.

IMMUNE SYSTEM: Daily use of honey and cinnamon powder strengthens the immune system and protects the body from bacterial and viral attacks. Scientists have found that honey has various vitamins and iron in large amounts. Constant use of Honey strengthens the white blood corpuscles (where DNA is contained) to fight bacterial and viral diseases.

INDIGESTION: Cinnamon powder sprinkled on two tablespoons of honey taken before food is eaten relieves acidity and digests the heaviest of meals

INFLUENZA: A scientist in Spain has proved that honey contains a natural 'Ingredient' which kills the influenza germs and saves the patient from flu.

LONGEVITY: Tea made with honey and cinnamon powder, when taken regularly, arrests the ravages of old age. Use four teaspoons of honey, one teaspoon of cinnamon powder, and three cups of boiling water to make a tea. Drink 1/4 cup, three to four times a day. It keeps the skin fresh and soft and arrests old age. Life spans increase and even a 100 year old will start performing the chores of a 20-year-old.

RASPY OR SORE THROAT: When throat has a tickle or is raspy, take one tablespoon of honey and sip until gone. Repeat every three hours until throat is without symptoms.

PIMPLES: Three tablespoons of honey and one teaspoon of cinnamon powder paste. Apply this paste on the pimples before sleeping and wash it off the next morning with warm water. When done daily for two weeks, it removes all pimples from the root.

SKIN INFECTIONS:Applying honey and cinnamon powder in equal parts on the affected parts cures eczema, ringworm and all types of skin Infections.

WEIGHT LOSSaily in the morning one half hour before breakfast and on an empty stomach, and at night before sleeping, drink honey and cinnamon powder boiled in one cup of water. When taken regularly, it reduces the weight of even the most obese person. Also, drinking this mixture regularly does not allow the fat to accumulate in the body even though the person may eat a high calorie diet.

CANCER: Recent research in Japan and Australia has revealed that advanced cancer of the stomach and bones have been cured successfully. Patients suffering from these kinds of cancer should daily take one tablespoon of honey with one teaspoon of cinnamon powder three times a day for one month.  I am not at all sure that all of these are true but it might be a good idea to check with your doctor - it certainly doesn't hurt. I think it is worthwhile to use it every day - we both started using honey and cinamon on our toast and in tea once a day. I am less convinced about this claim about Cancer than most of the others. I don't think it is a miracle cure, but I believe it is good for you in many ways. 

FATIGUE: Recent studies have shown that the sugar content of honey is more helpful rather than being detrimental to the strength of the body. Senior citizens who take honey and cinnamon powder in equal parts are more alert and flexible. Dr. Milton, who has done research, says that a half tablespoon of honey taken in a glass of water and sprinkled with cinnamon powder, even when the vitality of the body starts to decrease, when taken daily after brushing and in the afternoon at about 3:00 P.M., the vitality of the body increases within a week.

BAD BREATH: People of South America, gargle with one teaspoon of honey and cinnamon powder mixed in hot water first thing in the morning so their breath stays fresh throughout the day.

HEARING LOSS: Daily morning and night honey and cinnamon powder, taken in equal parts restores hearing.

check out this link 
http://www.naturalnews.com/034280_honey_cures_cinnamon.html


----------



## RookieRetiree

No matter what, if yarn is involved, it has to be fun!



Aran said:


> I was off doing Quaker stuff all weekend & had a fabulous time. Last year I co-wrote an article called "Transforming Prejudice into Love" with R. Scot Miller which appeared in the September, 2012 issue of "Friends Journal." Unbeknownst to me, Scot was prejudiced against trans people til he met me and a powerful epiphany. I wrote about being trans & he wrote about his epiphany. It's a really powerful piece. Anyhow, over the weekend, a Friend told me that she thought that it was the most powerful thing published by "Friends Journal" in the past 10 years. A writer can't get better praise than that. I was hoping that it would touch someone, so I was so pleased to talk with her.
> 
> On Friday night after the plenary speakers, our clerk passed out several small balls of yarn & then told people to unwind them & hold onto it & then send it the next person. She thought that we would then march to the dining room in neat rows. Of course that didn't happen at all. The balls of yarn got tangled. What amazed me was that everyone stayed with it. We had to cooperate & slow down & step under the strands of yarn. I told one of my friends, "It's a good thing we all like each other." It took several minutes to march to the dining room, but it was way more fun that it should have been. Honestly, that was funnest thing I did all weekend.


----------



## Pup lover

Spaghetti squash cassarole looks yummy will have to make this!

I am on page 45 but must go fix supper, tuna cassarole tonight, with ketchup for me!


----------



## RookieRetiree

No matter what, if yarn is involved, it has to be fun! Congratulations on the article and the response it's gotten.



Aran said:


> I was off doing Quaker stuff all weekend & had a fabulous time. Last year I co-wrote an article called "Transforming Prejudice into Love" with R. Scot Miller which appeared in the September, 2012 issue of "Friends Journal." Unbeknownst to me, Scot was prejudiced against trans people til he met me and a powerful epiphany. I wrote about being trans & he wrote about his epiphany. It's a really powerful piece. Anyhow, over the weekend, a Friend told me that she thought that it was the most powerful thing published by "Friends Journal" in the past 10 years. A writer can't get better praise than that. I was hoping that it would touch someone, so I was so pleased to talk with her.
> 
> On Friday night after the plenary speakers, our clerk passed out several small balls of yarn & then told people to unwind them & hold onto it & then send it the next person. She thought that we would then march to the dining room in neat rows. Of course that didn't happen at all. The balls of yarn got tangled. What amazed me was that everyone stayed with it. We had to cooperate & slow down & step under the strands of yarn. I told one of my friends, "It's a good thing we all like each other." It took several minutes to march to the dining room, but it was way more fun that it should have been. Honestly, that was funnest thing I did all weekend.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> I am able to get the feed. So it must mean the server or something that one has to enable viewing it. Zoe


Since others in the U.S. can't view it either, it must be restricted to, perhaps, Canada?
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> Hope that is a good sign?!?!?!?


I assume he is/was conscious long enough to message me. Even if it was a short one.

Seth just came running though the living room saying he had to drive the tractor. Not sure what it was all about.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so cool...being adopted by the swans. I've never seen a real swan, just photos or in movies. Their neck really is looooonnnnnnggggg.


Unfortunately, I've never seen these in person either. Whenever I'm over there, I guess I scare them away....but I sure have enjoyed my sister's pictures of them. And they're LAAAARGE! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> Spider & Zoe: Happy Dance, Happy Dance...just found the missing Rhubarb-Orange Jam recipe. I've been looking for it and couldn't figure out what I did with it. :evil: I normally have my "good recipes" on a thumb drive on the computer and this one wasn't there...makes me mad when I do dumb stuff. It was written on a recipe card in the little bottom drawer of my recipes - geeeees!
> 
> *RHUBARB-ORANGE JAM*
> 
> YUMMMMM copied and ready to test out this week with the grand daughters.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That sounds hopeful and the fact that he could text you is promising...hope you hear more soon.



NanaCaren said:


> Been a long day. Have gotten a message says "still alive miss you talk again" nurse coming


----------



## RookieRetiree

Can't wait to try this one...I made some rhubarb/raspberry muffins and loved that combination also. So many times, it's rhubarb and strawberry only.



gottastch said:


> Spider & Zoe: Happy Dance, Happy Dance...just found the missing Rhubarb-Orange Jam recipe. I've been looking for it and couldn't figure out what I did with it. :evil: I normally have my "good recipes" on a thumb drive on the computer and this one wasn't there...makes me mad when I do dumb stuff. It was written on a recipe card in the little bottom drawer of my recipes - geeeees!
> 
> *RHUBARB-ORANGE JAM*
> 
> 6 cups rhubarb, cut into pieces
> 1 1/2 cups water
> 2 pounds orange slices candy, cut in quarters
> juice of 2 lemons
> 
> Cook rhubarb and water together for 15 minutes. Add the quartered orange slices candies and lemon juice. Cook on low heat until thick. Can add decorative pieces of lemon peel, if you wish.
> 
> NOTE: My rhubarb was especially juicy this year. I used the amount of water called for but next time I will start out with half and see what my mixture looks like. If it is too thick, I figure I can always add the other half of the water.
> 
> Makes 4 pints
> 
> I put mine into canning jars and processed in a water bath but you can also let this mixture cool and then put into containers for the freezer, as well.
> 
> I know it looks crazy to think about 2 pounds of the orange slices candy but the rhubarb is tart enough along with the lemon juice and there is no other sugar added. The consistency of my jam is like a marmalade.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Another amazing photo! He is an impressive bird and you are so close, even given the extended neck.


OOPS!! That's my sister....the swans have sort of adopted her! Right before this he took some food out of her hand, she said. He's not taking a chance on not getting treats so he isn't mean to her.
JuneK


----------



## Spider

Recipe copied and will be made. Thanks ever so much.


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Thanks for the advice on how to do this, will try and see if this works, if it does this is the Swedish fairy cottage from the antique store. Lets see what happens.


Hey, Spider....You 'done good'!! Lovely to see the inside of the store. I take it your hassler has not come back to bother you?
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Just thought you might find the following interesting on the origins of yorkshire pudding. This was how my grandma served it when she couldn't afford much meat. She used to put the meat ontop of the pudding on a skillet to let the meat juices drip onto the meat.
> 
> The original purpose of serving the batter pudding was not as part of a main meal, in the way that its served with traditional roast dinners now, but instead served before, with gravy, as an appetiser course. This is because, when meat was expensive the Yorkshire pudding could act to fill the consumer, meeting the appetites of working men and allowing the meat to stretch further: Them 'at eats t'most pudding gets t'most meat, as the saying goes.


That is how I remember it being told too. I stretched meat this was many times when my when my whole bunch was at home.


----------



## pacer

Marianne818 said:


> ROFL... C won't let me do that.. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


I could see you taking turns with the children and they would love it as well. More adults need to play.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

[I was born there and went to South Secondary, London Teacher's college and Western. i left London in63 and went to each in a Menonite community near Kitchener. Then on to the Toronto where I got my Master's at York and was Supervisor of Special Services. When I took early retirement in 1998: (Husband died 3 days after I retired)I returned to London and worked for Andres Wines until my second retirement three years ago. I still have my townhouse in London but I'm looking to rent it out. I love it here.
A small aside, I was living in Garson Ontario for 1969-70.
I bet no matter which town we were in ;if we were together we could cause some noise.

Trisha

It would have been nice to know you when I lived in London, we could have gotten together! who knows what sorts of things we could have expanded our horizons with, come to think of it, perhaps we might have gotten into some mischief too (but that part is not for public knowledge as some things are best left between two people!) ahhahah, Zoe [/quote]


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> Still trying to catch up, mainly scanning if I miss something important please pm me!
> 
> Love looking at clouds and take plenty of pictures myself. Edit-look at floors or walls in bathrooms and find pictures in the swirls there also lol weird i know
> 
> Julie love seeing avatar pics of grandkids!
> 
> Thank you all for comments on article. I am not one to be in the spot light dont like having attention on me, however I have already had a phone call from someone whose 22 year old daughter has started having issues and she called to ask about doctors procedures etc and that is why I did the article. So at least I know I helped someone by doing it which was my objective for doing
> it.
> 
> A little warmer here today thankfully yesterday house was closed up had sweatshirt n pants on and under a blanket the wind did not help any! Off to get moving and busy back later.


My in-laws bathroom tiles looked like they had a baby bird in them Matthew just made me some tiles to put in the "garden" He says I have to wait to get a yarn bowl since his first attempt did not work the way he thought it would.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Violated is the exact term she used in talking to me about it. Even the police said that if she had locked the car they most likely would have broken a window so sort of a damn it you do an damn if you don't situation. She just kept saying she felt so violated AND is definitely rethinking running with one of the dogs or always a buddy. So, good has come out of it in a way.


I thought about the fact that they might have broken a window to get in. My daughter's friend had her truck door jimmied and had to replace it or the lock because it was locked and they wanted her cd's and player.

JuneK


----------



## angelam

May have taken me a few weeks to find you Sam but it seems like I'm making up for lost time now - I'm up to page 96. Some tea party that goes on for three days!
Been following all the Yorkshire pudding posts - my husband who came from Yorkshire always had to have his Yorkshire pud and gravy before the main course - said that was the proper way to eat it. He told me (like PurpleFi) that when they were young they had the Yorkshire pud first and were told that the one who ate the most could have the most meat. Of course they filled themselves up and couldn't eat any meat. That was the cheapest way to feed a large family on very little cash in those days. 
Thank you all for your lovely welcome. I'll be there at the next tea party. Night night all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you...yumm! Can't wait to make these. Our son was part of a Madrigal group in H.S. and they would hold a proper English feast as a fund raiser for the group. No matter how many times I went, I loved the theatrics the whole choral group would get into for the production...minstrels, trumpeters, beggars, jesters, etc. I think they used the same script year after year and the Sir Loin joke for the entre' never got old. They served a Yorkshire pudding with the dinner along with roasted potato, gravy and peas -- I don't think they knew that they should mash them a bit first to be like what's served in London.



5mmdpns said:


> hi Jeanette, no I did not post the popover recipe but it is exactly the same as the Yorkshire pudding, but you dissolve two tablespoons of sugar into the milk to sweeten the popover. hahha, it is a multi-purpose recipe!!! Zoe
> 
> Yorkshire Puddings
> makes 12 servings
> 3 eggs (I find I need only 1 large egg)
> 1 cup milk (room temperature)
> 1 cup all-purpose white flour
> 2 tablespoons butter (or the fat drippings)
> 
> Directions
> 1.Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).
> 2.In a medium bowl, beat eggs with milk. Stir in flour. Set aside.
> 3.Divide butter evenly into the twelve cups of a muffin tin, about 1/2 teaspoon per cup. Place tin in oven to melt butter, 2 to 5 minutes. Remove tin from oven, and distribute batter evenly among buttery cups.
> 4.Bake in preheated oven 5 minutes. Reduce heat to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C), and bake 25 minutes more or until puffed and golden.
> 
> Smother with gravy and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Spider

gottastch said:


> Spider & Zoe: Happy Dance, Happy Dance...just found the missing Rhubarb-Orange Jam recipe. I've been looking for it and couldn't figure out what I did with it. :evil: I normally have my "good recipes" on a thumb drive on the computer and this one wasn't there...makes me mad when I do dumb stuff. It was written on a recipe card in the little bottom drawer of my recipes - geeeees!
> 
> *RHUBARB-ORANGE JAM*
> 
> 6 cups rhubarb, cut into pieces
> 1 1/2 cups water
> 2 pounds orange slices candy, cut in quarters
> juice of 2 lemons
> 
> Cook rhubarb and water together for 15 minutes. Add the quartered orange slices candies and lemon juice. Cook on low heat until thick. Can add decorative pieces of lemon peel, if you wish.
> 
> NOTE: My rhubarb was especially juicy this year. I used the amount of water called for but next time I will start out with half and see what my mixture looks like. If it is too thick, I figure I can always add the other half of the water.
> 
> Makes 4 pints
> 
> I put mine into canning jars and processed in a water bath but you can also let this mixture cool and then put into containers for the freezer, as well.
> 
> I know it looks crazy to think about 2 pounds of the orange slices candy but the rhubarb is tart enough along with the lemon juice and there is no other sugar added. The consistency of my jam is like a marmalade.


My rhubarb is frozen and like yours was really juicy this year so may cut down alot on the water like you said. Might start out with out any water.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I am cold this morning, despite sunshine, at 54F. Getting Ringo's stitches out shortly. 10-15 a.m., Tuesday.


Sorry you are cold.  Sunshine can be deceiving at times. I bet Ringo will be happier without the stitches in.


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren said:


> I have a favor to ask , I have a dear friend that is not doing very well. He is in hospital, any healing thoughts would be appreciated very much. I won't find out until tomorrow how bad it is or what is wrong. All I know is he said it was not good and would let me know tomorrow if possible.


Caren, you have loads of healing thoughts & prayers zooming your way for your friend.

Tessa


----------



## Spider

JuneK. We are only open Wed the Sat. He was in Wed and Friday. Not Sat. We know he comes I to town three times a week for sure. So we think it is a MON, Wed Fri. Routine. So we will see what happens this Wed when I work. I walked out on him and was so rude on Wed. I am hoping he stays away.
The store is unique for our area, we have an actual civil war cupboard that hasn't been restored or refinished and is in fantastic shape. Will have to take a picture of that to show.
Then I do have a picture of the three pie e book shelf I sold that was built in the 188o's. I have learned so much and meant a lot of interesting people.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for Wannabear and NanaCaren`s friend
> 
> Gwenie I think we all have problems matching our mental age to actual age, my oldest cant be 28 I'm only 29!!
> 
> Pjs love your look on life, the irritations never go away they just change.
> 
> Carol in case noone has answered the yellow blanket with animals was made by GrandmaPaula the dark green with bears was made by jheiens - Ohio Joy


Thanks :-D He messaged me enough to say he's alive, then nurse took the phone again.


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> Thanks for the advice on how to do this, will try and see if this works, if it does this is the Swedish fairy cottage from the antique store. Lets see what happens.


WOW, looking for the fairy to come out. :-D cute


----------



## 5mmdpns

Spider said:


> My rhubarb is frozen and like yours was really juicy this year so may cut down alot on the water like you said. Might start out with out any water.


And for us diabetics, this is really a great find! ummmm, yummmm, and if not too badly a diabetic, one could toss the popover/Yorkshire puddings into a bag of icing sugar first! oooooo, the kids would be pestering to no end for these to be made again and again! of course you would have to demonstrate the correct manner of eating these (not too difficult a task is what I am thinking!) Zoe


----------



## Patches39

Just finished a dish cloth, I think I like it. :-D soooo happy.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Patches39 said:


> Just finished a dish cloth, I think I like it. :-D soooo happy.


And the picture and pattern for said dishcloth that you are so happy about? I mean, spread the happiness.........it looks so wonderful! need a pattern now! I am thinking short rows? Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds hopeful and the fact that he could text you is promising...hope you hear more soon.


Yes it does sound hopeful. I have also passed onto other friends that we both have,none of them had heard anything.


----------



## budasha

Onthewingsofadove said:


> All my Rose of Sharon just started blooming. I was afraid the heat might have gotten them But they seem fine, White, Rose, Pink, Blue, Violet and Purple. It will be so pretty when the blooms open.
> Trisha


I just noticed this morning that I had 4 blooms. It's early for mine....they don't usually start to bloom until 
Aug. I have a hedge of them along the east side of the yard and must prune them this fall. Some of them are 6' high.

I can't believe there are 96 pages already. Don't know if I'll get through them tonight. Had a bad night. Awake on and off after 2 a.m. and when I finally fell asleep around 5, DH decided to wake me at 7.15. Was not a happy camper.  So today has been a lost day. I fell asleep every time I sat down. Hopefully I'll get a good sleep tonight.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Shirley, you are so right about the Yorkshire puddings. They are all great tasting and I find that the most important thing about the making of them is the temperature of the oven when you put them in. They need fast instant hot heat exposure to make them rise, then just turn down the heat a little to bake them once they rise. hmmm, note: do not open the oven door to check and see how they are baking as they will fall and come out hard as rocks. (these ones are not good, gave some to the dogs once and they even turned up their noses at these hard rocks. The dogs wondered if they had entered the hard rock café!!!! lol) Zoe


 :shock: LOL OL


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Well have had an exciting but in a negative way morning. DD and 3 oldest GCs had driven over to intramural fields on campus to go for a run. Not thinking, DD left car unlocked so if GCs didn't want to run a second lap they could sit in cool car. Like I said definitely not thinking and left her purse with keys, cards, etc. in car......yep her purse was stolen. She had her cell phone on her and called me; too upset to call police so I did for her then drove over there with spare car key (well not really a spare key but my keys) Hard lesson to learn. Police dusted car for finger prints, etc. made a report. She had a large amount of cash in her purse, debit card, credit card, driver's license....all now canceled (did that while waiting for police to finish the crime scene. Police said it was the second one this week in that area. Needless to say DD is pretty upset. Again, hard lesson to learn. She has to be at work at 3 so no time to go get new driver's license today...will go tomorrow hopefully. Oh yeah...car key costs $200 to replace...dang....guess we will not get a 3rd key made; she will have to get one from DH.


Expensive lesson, but may not be over yet. The thief has her address and her car key so could come and take the car. May want to change locks on house and car to protect from further theft. So sorry to hear of such a serious loss.


----------



## budasha

Marianne818 said:


> I was lucky to catch mine in time, seems that the Japanese Beetle was very abundant in our area this year. Found the right spray and now the roses are doing great!


What kind of spray did you use?


----------



## 5mmdpns

budasha said:


> I just noticed this morning that I had 4 blooms. It's early for mine....they don't usually start to bloom until
> Aug. I have a hedge of them along the east side of the yard and must prune them this fall. Some of them are 6' high.
> 
> I can't believe there are 96 pages already. Don't know if I'll get through them tonight. Had a bad night. Awake on and off after 2 a.m. and when I finally fell asleep around 5, DH decided to wake me at 7.15. Was not a happy camper.  So today has been a lost day. I fell asleep every time I sat down. Hopefully I'll get a good sleep tonight.


Liz, I am thinking you need to munch on some popovers or Yorkshire puddings to keep you awake and reading........... hahahha, then you get to tell us all about how you find them! We are a chatty bunch who love to share with our large virtual family, and everyday is a family reunion here, with celebrations!!!! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Caren, you have loads of healing thoughts & prayers zooming your way for your friend.
> 
> Tessa


Thank you!! How have you been? Has the package arrived yet?


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Just finished a dish cloth, I think I like it. :-D soooo happy.


I like this one very nice indeed.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> ooooooooooo!!!!!! do you have any of that rhubarb/orange jam left? I am on my way! regardless, do give us that recipe!!!!! ummmm, hate to say this, but are you sure you got all the butter, seems to me you need another look under the other one/s. Cant let any escape from that jam now can we? hmmm, perhaps another batch needs baking! Do let us know what your DH thinks too! (hint: if the Yorkshires are still hot when you scoop a bunch of jam on them, you can also add ice cream and it will all melt into the middle once you poke a hole in it! the middles should be hollow!) hahahah, ask me how I know all this and I will be proud to come down and do a demonstration!!!! hahhaa Zoe


LOL LOL you are so bad LOL LOl :shock:


----------



## budasha

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Here are some pictures of the outside front of my little house by the lake. I'll take pictures of the Rose of Sharon in the A.M. and post them. There were some here when I bought the house and my MIL and I went on a planting binge last year and each planted several. The fun way to plant them is to put two different colours together in the same large hole and intertwine the branches. One of hers is white and blue together -- beautiful.
> 
> T
> P.S. Julie I hope this works


What a good idea...I never thought of twining them. Lovely pictures of your garden. Are you on Lake Erie?


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> I just noticed this morning that I had 4 blooms. It's early for mine....they don't usually start to bloom until
> Aug. I have a hedge of them along the east side of the yard and must prune them this fall. Some of them are 6' high.
> 
> I can't believe there are 96 pages already. Don't know if I'll get through them tonight. Had a bad night. Awake on and off after 2 a.m. and when I finally fell asleep around 5, DH decided to wake me at 7.15. Was not a happy camper.  So today has been a lost day. I fell asleep every time I sat down. Hopefully I'll get a good sleep tonight.


Restless nights are never good. Hope you sleep peacefully tonight and wake refreshed in the morning.


----------



## budasha

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sam: I have been remise. I promised you some pictures of the POW WOW but I wanted to wait until all your excitment was over and then I forgot. Brain stall I guess. Turn 70 (next month) and everything goes to H****L in a handbasket.
> 
> Trisha


By any chance, was this at Curve Lake?


----------



## budasha

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sam: I have been remise. I promised you some pictures of the POW WOW but I wanted to wait until all your excitment was over and then I forgot. Brain stall I guess. Turn 70 (next month) and everything goes to H****L in a handbasket.
> 
> Trisha


By any chance, was this at Curve Lake? Always wanted to go but somehow never got there. They are always so colourful.


----------



## budasha

NanaCaren said:


> Just playing around with my computer and happened upon the idea. Stress brings out the creative in me most of the time. Was trying to put together some things to send to him via email. I am hoping things are ok and he has yet to discover where his phone is. Thank you I can use it about now. Made cheese cake today turned out rather nice. One of his favorite, Tangerine Amaretto delish.


That looks so yummy.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> There are a couple of things about black swans. Firstly there is a black swan event which is an event or occurrence that deviates beyond what is normally expected of a situation and that would be extremely difficult to predict. This is most often seen in the financial world and some of these unexpected turns are called black swans.
> 
> The black swans (the actual bird) is from Australia. There was a smaller black swan species that was found in NZ but was hunted to extinction. Any black swans now in NZ have been reintroduced there from Australia. The black swan was seen as a mythical creature by those from UK and Europe because there were no black swans there. The early explorers to Australia did see them and eventually they were introduced into European zoos. Some would have been released into the wild.
> Black swans are monogamous and mate for life. Often when no mate is found, the guys and gals will hang out with other swan guys or gals and establish a homosexual relationship with their groupings. About 1/4 of the black swans are in these homosexual relationships. The group will go so far as to chase other females from their nests and take over the nest and eggs and parent them.
> The black swan is a huge bird and can be 56inches in height. Quite a daunting encounter if you ever meet one!
> They can weigh about 20lbs and have a wingspan of 5 to 6.6ft. The feathers are black except for the flight feathers which are white. The bill is brilliant red while the feet are a grey color. The females are slightly smaller than the males. The black swan is fiercely protective and territorial. Zoe


Beautiful swans love the baby's


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

[The store is unique for our area, we have an actual civil war cupboard that hasn't been restored or refinished and is in fantastic shape. Will have to take a picture of that to show.
Then I do have a picture of the three pie e book shelf I sold that was built in the 188o's. I have learned so much and meant a lot of interesting people.[/quote]

I love to hear about the antiques you sell. It brings back memories. My late husband David Scott was an antiques dealer just north of Toronto in the Bolton Area Of Ontario.

I still have many of his pieces but they are in storage now . No room but don't have the heart to sell them.
Trisha


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> OH I bet your pear tree would be good for making pear cider, yummy. :-D :-D


Oh, I'd love pear butter! I miss my tree!

Gwen, went back and read a little more carefully--so glad DD is okay physically. I understand her feeling (having been burglarized once) of violation. Let's hope the police catch the culprits very soon.

I still have the popover pan on my wishlist but haven't gotten one yet. Maybe I shall ask for one for Christmas. It should be cool enough to bake by then! 

Bub went to Santa Fe today and brought me back a pair of socks and a purse, both with Laurel Burch designs on them. I recognized her work right away and love it. I used to have a t-shirt with one of her designs, a fat kitty sitting on a book. I wore it until it fell apart. 

Shirley, DD and I are firm believers in honey, especially for allergies. Since we have been eating local honey, it's been better during the seasons that get me most (junipers in spring and chamisa in fall).

Angelam, welcome, and we go on all week! Miraculously, we never run out of tea and coffee (or chairs) at Sam's table. :mrgreen:

{{{{JULIE}}}}

Caren, sending good thoughts for your friend. May he mend well & quickly.

Spider, I hope you've seen the last of the creepy guy. Maybe he's realized by now the authorities will be watching?

Off to knit now...tomorrow we are going over to the jewelry shop to look for a wedding gift (the wedding's already over, but you know how that goes sometimes!).


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Sorry you are cold.  Sunshine can be deceiving at times. I bet Ringo will be happier without the stitches in.


He is still a very naughty boy in public, quite an embarrassment.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{JULIE}}}}


Thanks Sorlenna, particularly welcome right now- just one more problem looming- Oh for a quiet life!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

No not on Lake Erie I'm on Lake Huron just across the border from Port Huron. Michigan, On a map. Kettle Point is the little bump you see just north of Sarnia. Ontario.

Trisha



budasha said:


> What a good idea...I never thought of twining them. Lovely pictures of your garden. Are you on Lake Erie?


----------



## budasha

[Amaretto Cheese Cake and RED VELVET CREAM CHEESE BROWNIES

Have bookmarked both of these....hope to make them soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> That looks so yummy.


i have been told by all that have tasted it it is very good. Seth helped me eat my piece as well as his own.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

No. This is Kettle and Stoney Point Reserve, Ontario. On Lake Huron



budasha said:


> By any chance, was this at Curve Lake?


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I'd love pear butter! I miss my tree!
> 
> Gwen, went back and read a little more carefully--so glad DD is okay physically. I understand her feeling (having been burglarized once) of violation. Let's hope the police catch the culprits very soon.
> 
> I still have the popover pan on my wishlist but haven't gotten one yet. Maybe I shall ask for one for Christmas. It should be cool enough to bake by then!
> 
> Bub went to Santa Fe today and brought me back a pair of socks and a purse, both with Laurel Burch designs on them. I recognized her work right away and love it. I used to have a t-shirt with one of her designs, a fat kitty sitting on a book. I wore it until it fell apart.
> 
> Shirley, DD and I are firm believers in honey, especially for allergies. Since we have been eating local honey, it's been better during the seasons that get me most (junipers in spring and chamisa in fall).
> 
> Angelam, welcome, and we go on all week! Miraculously, we never run out of tea and coffee (or chairs) at Sam's table. :mrgreen:
> 
> {{{{JULIE}}}}
> 
> Caren, sending good thoughts for your friend. May he mend well & quickly.
> 
> Spider, I hope you've seen the last of the creepy guy. Maybe he's realized by now the authorities will be watching?
> 
> Off to knit now...tomorrow we are going over to the jewelry shop to look for a wedding gift (the wedding's already over, but you know how that goes sometimes!).


Thank you so much. I am hoping he mends quickly as well.


----------



## Spider

Onthewingsofadove said:


> [The store is unique for our area, we have an actual civil war cupboard that hasn't been restored or refinished and is in fantastic shape. Will have to take a picture of that to show.
> Then I do have a picture of the three pie e book shelf I sold that was built in the 188o's. I have learned so much and meant a lot of interesting people.


I love to hear about the antiques you sell. It brings back memories. My late husband David Scott was an antiques dealer just north of Toronto in the Bolton Area Of Ontario.

I still have many of his pieces but they are in storage now . No room but don't have the heart to sell them.
Trisha[/quote]

I could probably learn a lot about some of our pieces from you. When people purchase a piece they always want to know the story about it.


----------



## budasha

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't understand it either...., and it was fine for a full day after the procedure. He worked on it for 3 hours and was very thorough.... I have an appointment at 11 tomorrow and may just have him set the other two crowns and hold off on this one for a week to see if it settles.... There was some infection in it and I am taking an antibiotic.... The gum where the novicane went in is sore too so it just may be all the trauma...


It was some time ago when I had mine done but I seem to recall that I had to go back a couple of times before it was complete. He did the root canal and packed it. The next time I went, he cleaned it and repacked it to make sure all the infection was out. Of course, procedures have changed over the years but I didn't have the pain you're having. I hope when you go tomorrow, he'll be able to find the problem and solve it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> He is still a very naughty boy in public, quite an embarrassment.


Oh that is not good, maybe he will settle down a bit more once he in used to being the only dog. And with age.


----------



## NanaCaren

budasha said:


> [Amaretto Cheese Cake and RED VELVET CREAM CHEESE BROWNIES
> 
> Have bookmarked both of these....hope to make them soon.


I bake when I am stressed usually lots of sweets Haven't made the Red velvet cream cheese brownies yet but plan too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I thought of that too Mary. I talked to the police about that very thing. They said of course to do what I felt comfortable with but that they really think it is just a group of kids searching for the money since they didn't take my brand new GPS that was just lying there. When I told DH about it when he got home from work he said he thought we'd be okay also. If not, God help them cause we both are licensed gun carriers and have 4 dogs to alert us. Motion detector light also spotlight the cars.



pacer said:


> Expensive lesson, but may not be over yet. The thief has her address and her car key so could come and take the car. May want to change locks on house and car to protect from further theft. So sorry to hear of such a serious loss.


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from blustery Surrey. More rain overnight and more to come, all good for the garden.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to those who need them and big hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for today


Another beautiful set of pictures. What are the flowers in your basket?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no....thought and hoped that it would finally start settling down..hope your health check up turned out okay.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sorlenna, particularly welcome right now- just one more problem looming- Oh for a quiet life!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189220-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

